#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-09-24
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mozillateam.log
* Bernardo is back.
<gnomefreak> i hate the internet
<gnomefreak> if my nick leaves here that means internet died (took me ~3 hours to get connected
<gnomefreak> asac: any reason you closed bug 72415?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 72415 in firefox "cacert.org root certificate inclusion" [Low,Won't fix]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/72415
<asac> gnomefreak: yes ... its won't fix :)
<gnomefreak> due to upstream?
<asac> gnomefreak: its unlikely that upstream will include cacert
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> do they complain?
<gnomefreak> no i was just asking
<asac> apparently not
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> i didnt know the bug but debian task is still open
<gnomefreak> made me wonder
<asac> gnomefreak: well ... w don't care for debian anymore in regards to firefix
<asac> ok invalidated debian upstream target on that
<gnomefreak> yeah i know ty i had page open i could have done it ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: we could invalidate all debian targets ... if we can find them :)
* gnomefreak wondering why i havent seen an email on a bug i reported
<asac> maybe we should write a python script for that
<gnomefreak> asac: i didnt see wny yesterday while working on bugs
<gnomefreak> s/wny/any
<asac> hmm
<gnomefreak> whats the difference between firefox and java compared to any other browser and java?
<asac> if you ask for any other browser then not much
<gnomefreak> that pissed me off something awfull last night
<asac> i think only konqueror runs it differently ... e.g. in a separate process
<gnomefreak> site works with konq+java iceape+java epiphany+java and kazehakase+java but doesnt work with firefox+java disable java in firefox the site works
<asac> hmm
<asac> strange
<asac> shouldn't be much differen than iceape/epiphany/kazehakase
<gnomefreak> i cant get a backtrace because the site wont open while using gdb and wont freeze, outside of gdb it freezes
<gnomefreak> firefox freezes during opening the page but i can still bring up term. duering gdb, open site as normal user and your system freezes
<gnomefreak> bug 134592
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134592 in sun-java6 "infinite 100% load one one page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134592
<gnomefreak> thats the one
<asac> gnomefreak: can you please start strace -f firefox &> /tmp/strace.log
<asac> or to your $HOME
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> and then take a look whats going on when it loops with 100%
<gnomefreak> lets see if i freeze up :(
<gnomefreak> using strace it opens fine
<gnomefreak> my fault
<gnomefreak> i  had java off
<gnomefreak> should anything print in terminal?
<asac> no
<asac> only in log
<gnomefreak> so i can kill it
<asac> if its frozen yes
<gnomefreak> cool
<asac> so what does strace.log show?
<asac> can you brin gup somewhere?
<gnomefreak> ill attach it to bug (its huge)
<gnomefreak> going for a smoke while this beast uploads its around 66mb
<asac> gnomefreak: you could have cut off megabytes of redundant content i gues
<gnomefreak> i could have used split command too :(
<gnomefreak> i was thinking about that while smoking
<gnomefreak> not real worried at this rate LP will time out im sure
<asac> gnomefreak: abort upload then :)
<gnomefreak> looking at it it all looks important
<gnomefreak> is there a way to check how many lines are in it without opening itwith an editor?
<asac> gnomefreak: cat /tmp/strace.log | wc -l
<Bernardo> good morning
<asac> Bernardo: hey
<asac> Bernardo: did you test the new wpasupplicant? if so, please drop a note at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=556488
<gnomefreak> im uploading them in about 3mb files maybe 7 of them or so, sometime in the next 30 minutes- 1 hour i have to try to eat something, going back to solid foods if possible ;)
<asac> ok
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 144396 is that even possible at this point in devel?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144396 in gnash "update gnash to 0.8.1 final" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144396
<gnomefreak> i guess someone took it so maybe it is
<gnomefreak> asac: nevermind you took it so i guess it is possible
* gnomefreak thought upstream freeze was a while ago
<asac> gnomefreak: got an ACK
<gnomefreak> asac: ok all is finally uploaded to bug 134592
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134592 in sun-java6 "infinite 100% load one one page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/134592
<asac> thanks
<gnomefreak> god i hope that helps
* gnomefreak heading to try and eat something bbs
<asac> haha epiphany is killed by that
<asac> i will take a look later then
<gnomefreak> epiphany didnt give me a problem on gutsy
<gnomefreak> ok gone for now
<gnomefreak> asac: you at lunch?
<gnomefreak> hmmmm bugs dont show tags anymore?
<asac> no
<asac> i will go soon though :)
<asac> haven't found time to look
<asac> is that beta critical?
<gnomefreak> where would i find ff-LP-intergration at to see if it is installed?
<gnomefreak> i found the tags btw they were moved
<gnomefreak> i looked in about:plugins and ~/mozilla/firefox/pluginreg.dat
<gnomefreak> looking in extension.rdf atm
<asac> nm bugs down to 239
<asac> from 320 last week
<asac> given that janitor closed 20 or so ... its still 60 bugs fixed by me :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> ok maybe this bug is right :(
<asac> i think another 80 or so should be fixe now :)
<asac> gnomefreak: are you subscribed to nm bugs?
<gnomefreak> not sure i can be if needed
<asac> hmm no idea about future ... would have been handy because i want to reopen all bugs janitor closed automatically
<gnomefreak> hmmmm gnome-intergration and LP plugin neither are showing up anywhere
<gnomefreak> asac: k
<asac> however i have a bugmail backlog of about 2000 mails
<asac> so its hard for me to find
<gnomefreak> asac: you will have more
<gnomefreak> im working on bugs trying to find some to fix while im at it.
<asac> currently i am paralized and only use web interface ... sorting by recently changed ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: 2000 mails unrelated to mozillateam :)
<asac> mozillateam are 500 i guess
<gnomefreak> ah
<asac> i should opt-out of all these bittorrent bugs
<asac> they are just garbage for me :)
* gnomefreak gets enough email daily but nm shouldnt add a whole lot
<gnomefreak> we still ship firefox-gnome-support and firefox-launchpad-plugin right?
* gnomefreak wonders if they are empty binaries
<asac> firefox-gnome-support ... yes ... firefox-launchpad-plugin maybe ... but not supported
<asac> gnomefreak: -gnome-support should be fixed by now
<gnomefreak> asac: i dont see it listed anywhere
<gnomefreak> we dont support the lp-plugin?
<asac> apt-cache show firefox-gnome-support
<asac> gnomefreak: no we don't ... its useless imo
<asac> we should come up with a proper launchpad extension at some point.
<gnomefreak> well thats good because its not listed anywhere after installing it
<gnomefreak> what do i tell the bug submitter?
<asac> about what?
<asac> gnomefreak: just assign the bug to the maintainer of firefox-launchpad-plugin
<asac> that was never our package from what i can tell
<gnomefreak> oh ok i was thinking it was built in firefox for some reason
<asac> no
<asac> its not from firefox source
<asac> it has its own source
<gnomefreak> i saw that now
<gnomefreak> thats one less bug to worry about :)
<asac> -gnome-support is our package
<gnomefreak> i only have ~50 to go through for now
<asac> and if build from ffox sources
<asac> gnomefreak: but you are subscribed to tbird, right=
<gnomefreak> yes
<asac> gnomefreak: can you reopen the bugs that have been closed by janitor?
<asac> or did you already mark them as read?
<gnomefreak> asac: i dont have a log of them
<gnomefreak> unless added to email from a few hours ago
<asac> so there weren't any auto rejects?
<gnomefreak> i didnt see any just firefox
<asac> ok
<asac> did you reopen them?
<gnomefreak> i will check my subscription in a few minutes
<asac> or do i need to do that?
<gnomefreak> no i got rid of them before i found the bug
<gnomefreak> asac: you have a list send it to me
<gnomefreak> asac: i so want to close bug 67667
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 67667 in firefox "I can't use my own application to manage syndication" [Low,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/67667
<asac> i will ... once i feel enough power to open that mailbox again :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> if i see any today ill open them
<asac> thanks
<asac> assign them to mozilla-bugs
<gnomefreak> we dont support users scripts right?
<asac> that should prevent them from being closed again
<gnomefreak> did you talk to LP about opt in ir opt out of the janitor bugs script?
<gnomefreak> s/ir/or
<asac> i filed a bug ;)
<gnomefreak> thats rigth
<gnomefreak> i really think this is a case of firefox doesnt like the script you gave it nothing we can do about it
<gnomefreak> brb smoke let me know if we should leave that bug open for any reason
<gnomefreak> TBH i dont see anything related to firefox thats says write your scripts we will support them
<asac> gnomefreak: well its not a firefox, but a greasemonkey issue
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> asac: ok im subscribed to n-m and tbird personally now
<asac> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> n-p
<gnomefreak> np
<gnomefreak> btw i hate frigging bugs :(
<gnomefreak> omg 10 minutes and all the ones i got rid off new they were replaced with more
<gnomefreak> still 7 ahead :)
<gnomefreak> asac: is this default upstream ffox? CAIRO_FORMAT_ARGB32 or is this something we added
<asac> were is that set?
<gnomefreak> doesnt say
<gnomefreak> bug 135241
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135241 in firefox "[gutsy]  some animations are really *slow*" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135241
<gnomefreak> asac: it was fixed in other gtk apps but evince is free so it doesnt have restrictions on it
<gnomefreak> and i thougth cario was shipped with ff and should stay the way they ship it but you know more on that than i do
<asac> well in a perfect world we should be able to use system-cairo
<asac> we do this for ffox 2.0
<asac> the reason this isn't done for 3.0 is that they patched it ... so our cairo crashes
<asac> now they updated to 1.5 ... which is the end of hope to get it usable in gutsy
<gnomefreak> you want to explain that to the bug?
* gnomefreak cant wait till i can go i a closing bug spree
<Ubulette> lo
<gnomefreak> high
<asac> gnomefreak: you could go through all network-manager NEW bugs and ask them if they still can reproduce the issue with gutsy beta (livecd) .... if they still they should attach: 1. lspci -v 2. /var/log/syslog ... and set to incomplete :)
<gnomefreak> asac: has n-m been accepted into beta and pushed yet?
<asac> nm is in ... open thing is if new/old wpasupplicant is allowed to be in
<Ubulette> asac, did you read my prose from yesterday ? (xul and *.links)
<asac> Ubulette: i read that you finished 3.0 :=
<asac> which is amazing
<asac> but i think we should use:
<asac> +        --with-libxul-sdk=$(lastword $(DEBIAN_XUL_DEV)) \
<Ubulette> I have once again a problem with libnssckbi.so
<Ubulette>  I used usr/lib/nss/libnssckbi.so usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9a8pre/libnssckbi.so
<asac> or somethingyes
<asac> yes
<Ubulette> now, my bot builds 1.9a9pre so it's bad
<asac> why?
<asac> both version seem to match
<Ubulette> because the *.link hard coded a8pre
<asac> ah
<Ubulette> which is gone after the upgrade
<asac> you can use wildcard in .links file
<asac> hmm
<asac> well we should use 1.9 for everything
<asac> after all its the same release series ... so justified imo
<Ubulette> yep, that's my conclusion too from yesterday
<asac> Ubulette: wait a second
<asac> Ubulette: who creates the link?
<Ubulette> xul
<asac> then i don't understand the problem?
<asac> you can just use wildcard during build ... which should give you the proper link path for the xul package you currently build
<Ubulette> how do you rewrite "usr/lib/nss/libnssckbi.so usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9a8pre/libnssckbi.so" without using the version in it ?
<asac> usr/lib/nss/libnssckbi.so usr/lib/xulrunner-*/libnssckbi.so
<asac> that should work
<Ubulette> not if you have two xul or more
<asac> well i think its expanded during build
<asac> so there will always be only the one you currently build in debian/xulrunner-1.9 at that point
<asac> imo it should just work
<Ubulette> hmm, maybe it's ok for build bots but not our own chroots as we work on several packages
<asac> thats not a problem either
<asac> it doesn't look in system location
<Ubulette> hmm
<asac> the debhelper .links file just creates the links in the target directory (debian/xurlrunner-1.9(
<asac> so at any given time there will be the right directory name
<Ubulette> oh, right :)
<asac> Ubulette: i don't think we need this fix for the already closed release, right? or isn't the release already marked in changelog?
<Ubulette> xul is still 1.9a8pre, maybe we should close with the taggued a8, if it does exist
<Jazzva> asac: Hey... I've got two questions :)... I started implementing admin check in ubufox, so I wanted to check with you how should I do it... Should I check if user is a member of admin group in /etc/group?
<asac> Jazzva: hmm
<asac> Jazzva: hello ;)
<Jazzva> asac: Though, I read that I can't do the file I/O operations in JS... only in XUL...:/
<Ubulette> asac, xul.dev is still xulrunner-1.9 (1.9~a8~cvs20070913t1423-0ubuntu1~mt3) UNRELEASED
<asac> Ubulette: ok ... feel free to commit that on top then
<Ubulette> done
<asac> great
<Jazzva> asac: And I thought of writing simple function in JS... Seems like I need to find a way to do it in XUL (that is if I'm gonna check the /etc/group file)...
<asac> Jazzva: we could do a hack
<gnomefreak> asac:  have a look at bug 135110 how should we handle this ffox works great without googletoolbar but fails with it i tried closing it but since he opened it back up i gave him work to do ;)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135110 in firefox "[gutsy]  firefox freezes with google toolbar enabled when you attemp to open more than two windows" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135110
<asac> Jazzva: run /bin/sh ... with args { "-c", "\"/usr/bin/groups > /tmp/tempfile\"" }
<asac> then read tempfile ;)
<Ubulette> asac, where can I get an uptodate list of moz tags ?
<Ubulette> cvs log ?
<asac> Ubulette: a good start point is to do cvs status -v client.mk
<Jazzva> asac: Hmm... what should it do? *unsure*
<Ubulette>         MOZILLA_1_9a8_RC1               (revision: 1.347.2.1)
<Ubulette>         MOZILLA_1_9a8_RELEASE           (revision: 1.347.2.1)
<Ubulette>         MOZILLA_1_9a8_MINIBRANCH        (branch: 1.347.2)
<asac> Ubulette: yes
<asac> take that one for xul release: MOZILLA_1_9a8_RELEASE
<asac> at best add a MOZ_CO_BRANCH option to mozclient ;)
<asac> Jazzva: i am unsure as well :)
<Jazzva> asac: And what do you want me to run :)? I've played a bit with those args, but there's no command :)...
<asac> Jazzva: what do you  mean?
<Jazzva>  /bin/sh <run_what?> -c \"/usr/bin ... /tempfile\"
<asac> Jazzva: i already posted exactly what i think is needed
<Jazzva> asac: And that's why I asked what should the tempfile contain :)...
<asac> Jazzva: ah ... yes the string |admin|
<asac> you could also grep for admin
<asac> and see if the file is non-empty
<asac> e.g.
<asac> /bin/sh ... with args { "-c", "\"/usr/bin/groups | grep admin >> /tmp/tempfile\"" }
<Jazzva>  /bin/sh: Can't open ...
<asac> Jazzva: there is a /bin/sh on my system
<Jazzva> asac: On mine too... that's why it says "can't open ...". I suppose it would be "command not found: /bin/sh" if there weren't one... I think I know how to make it work :)
<asac> Jazzva: what do you try?
<asac> are you in javascript?
<Jazzva> oh... umm.. never mind :)
<asac> Jazzva: you have to creawte a local file object first
<asac> http://www.xulplanet.com/references/xpcomref/comps/c_filelocal1.html
<asac> with the /bin/sh path
<asac> then test if its executable
<asac> then you create an nsIProcess and run it with that file ... + the args above
<Jazzva> asac: Ok...
<asac> http://www.xulplanet.com/references/xpcomref/ifaces/nsIProcess.html
<Jazzva> Thanks...
<asac> Components.classes['@mozilla.org/file/local;1'] .createInstance(Components.interfaces.nsILocalFile)
<asac> et al
<asac> Jazzva: but i am currently not sure
<Jazzva> asac: Ok... I'll play with it a bit :)
<asac> in the end the install backend should be able to tell us if it can be run
<asac> e.g. apturl --test-permissions
<asac> should return 0 if its ok ... otherwise 1 ... or something like that
<asac> its an ugly hack to implement some thing like knowledge about unix group concepts in ubufox
<Jazzva> Yeah, but that will happen only after user selects plugins and stuff... I suppose it should appear before that.
<asac> Jazzva: no i mean: in the end pluginstallerservice should have the capability to plug in new install backends.
<asac> 1. XPIInstall
<asac> 2. apturl
<asac> when it discovers an url and sees that its apturl it should be able to ask apturl if can be served
<asac> right in the beginning
<asac> otherwise don't display result entries that cannot be served
<asac> Jazzva: but for now feel free to hack it like above if that works
<Jazzva> Ok...
<gnomefreak> asac: who do you want the n-m bugs assigned to or noone?
<asac> gnomefreak: noone ... i will pick them when i want to work on them
<gnomefreak> asac: ok what latest version of n-m and wpa?
<asac> gnomefreak: just ask the questions above ... but take a look ... i often already asked that ... if you ask on them again it would probably annoy users ;)
<gnomefreak> that you pushed
<asac> so please scroll abit up and see if they already provided what you ask for ;)
<gnomefreak> this is a brand new bug seems to be wpa fault
<asac> 0.6.5-0ubuntu14
<asac> is the latest nm
<asac> wpasupplicant is still 0.6.0-3 ... but hopefully will be 0.6.0+0.5.8-0ubuntu1 at the end of the day
<asac> gnomefreak: the package we hopefully get by the end of the day can be prefechted from http://ppa.launchpad.net/asac/ubuntu/pool/main/w/wpasupplicant/
<gnomefreak> ty
<huats> in the case of a bug like bug #137513 who will take the decision ?
<bluekuja> heya asac
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137513 in torbutton "[UNMETDEPS]  torbutton: auto-synced, depends on iceweasel" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/137513
<huats> there is 2 options : drop the package or adapt it to point depend on firefox.... I vote for the latter
<bluekuja> asac: news for bitstormlite?
<huats> asac: apparently you are the person who might tell me :-)
<asac> huats: someone should provide a debdiff
<huats> asac: ok, I will :-) (or at least try)
<asac> huats: someone mentioned in bug that he is working on it as well ... if its not you try to align with him
<huats> asac: I am the person in the bug :-)
<asac> ah ok ... then all fine ... assign the bug to you and go ahead :)
<asac> should be straight forward if you are lucky ;)
<huats> asac: I'll let you know...
<Jazzva> huats: I would suggest not to drop iceweasel out of depends, too :)...
<bluekuja> asac: there is a patch for diff-ext which fixes the bug, gonna package it soon
<asac> bluekuja: good
<asac> bluekuja: bitstormlite is on top of my not imminent todos
<bluekuja> asac: is bitstorm ok?
<bluekuja> great
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> whenever there is room i will do it
<huats> Jazzva: I will put it as a choice...
<bluekuja> perfect, just ping me when done
<bluekuja> ;)
<Jazzva> huats: K :)...
<asac> Jazzva: did we come to a conclusion yet?
<Jazzva> asac: About ubufox? No, not yet...
<asac> ok
<asac> i will ask someone something
<Jazzva> asac: I'm still messing around...
<asac> Jazzva: did you manage to run /bin/sh ?
<Jazzva> asac: Haven't tried yet... I'm reading a bit on the subject.
<asac> Jazzva: ok
<asac> Jazzva: i am asking apturl author if we can get a facility in apturl to test for that
<asac> Jazzva: he is away for 1.5h now ... so be patient
<asac> :)
<Jazzva> asac: I was thinking of that too, to do a test in there... I thought to go and do it myself, but I don't know python *sighs*...
<asac> Jazzva: hehe ... better stay with javascript/xpcom then
<asac> Jazzva: actually i think we should now start to branch of and put all our work in ubufox for firefox 3.0
<asac> Jazzva: after that admin feature we won't be allowed to add anything new anyways
<asac> Jazzva: and we have to submit our pluginfinderwizard upstream
<asac> Jazzva: if we are fast they might be ablet to punch it into firefox 3.0
<asac> but for that we have to do some architectural improvements
<Jazzva> asac: You mean to start a branch after adding admin check?
<asac> Jazzva: doesn't matter ... we can branch now ... or after
<Jazzva> Mhm... Ok.
<asac> Jazzva: in the end the admin check will be done at a different place most likely for firefox 3.0
<asac> so ... it really doesn't matter much ;)
<Jazzva> asac: I get it :)...
<asac> Jazzva: if we are lucky it already works atm
<asac> have you tried it with ffox 3?
<Jazzva> asac: Yes, a month ago... I think it worked...
<asac> great ... so lets start with a new branch that has adapted maxVersion for now :)
<Jazzva> There was also a "restart gran paradiso" button in addons dialog and I thought it was a problem with ubufox, but it isn't...
<Jazzva> *a button that wouldn't go away :)
<asac> Jazzva: oh
<asac> interesting
<Jazzva> asac: Yep... ok, just let me check it once more with GP
<Jazzva> Should I put maxVersion as "3.0*"? Since this one is 3.0a7...
<asac> Jazzva: maybe look what other applications compatible with 3.0 do
<Jazzva> asac: K
* asac is still unsure how exactly they implemented maxVersion test
<gnomefreak> btw asac you have  ashit load of edgy/feisty n-m bugs open are they possible to fix or just wait 6 months till EOS
<asac> gnomefreak: lots of those should be fixed in gutsy now
<asac> gnomefreak: i put a lot of work into gutsy nm
<gnomefreak> cant use that until gutsy is released though
<asac> gnomefreak: they can test with livecd
<gnomefreak> ok works for me ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: i usually ask to test with latest gutsy or livecd if a bug is long standing
<asac> gnomefreak: just take care that i didn't ask that before
<asac> :)
<gnomefreak> i will ask them to test than
<Jazzva> asac: AdBlock put maxVersion 3.0a8
<asac> gnomefreak: yes ... ask to test and set to incomplete
<asac> Jazzva: yeah ... maybe really try 3.0*
<asac> if that installs then we can use it
<Jazzva> But I think we can use 3.0* since that way it will be compatible with stable 3.0 once it gets out
<asac> right ... if the match works its fine
<Jazzva> Well, I already used that for other extensions I needed :)
<asac> ah
<asac> good
<asac> then take it
<asac> gnomefreak: network-manager is a mess
<gnomefreak> prior to gutsy yes i know
<asac> gnomefreak: if people get angry you can explain that network-manager is now undergoing a massive QA effort
<asac> i am sure that 30% of bugs should be fixed now in gutsy ;)
<asac> and another 30% being driver bugs ... should be assigned to the proper kernel package
<asac> but i will do that :)
<gnomefreak> ok ill see what i can get done :)
<asac> we just need to get those rotten New bugs revived first
<asac> gnomefreak: and please remember if you see someone commenting that something got worse in the last uploads ... let me know
<gnomefreak> asac: ofcourse
<asac> .e.g. regressions are top-prio
<asac> gnomefreak: i will go now through the incomplete bugs that have no response (according to LP) ... because those will be closed otherwise
<asac> automatically
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> asac: not even sure this is a bug, see bug 99206 i cant say i ever noticed it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 99206 in network-manager "feisty fawn beta: network manager sets multiple default route" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99206
<Jazzva> asac: Hmm, I didn't use 3.0* in extensions, but 3.*... 3.0* is not working with 3.0a7
<asac> gnomefreak: its fixed
<gnomefreak> gutsy?
<asac> gnomefreak: we untangled network-manager and ifupdown ... and ifupdown routes get a metric set now ... so yes, its fixed since 0.6.5-0ubuntu12
<asac> gnomefreak: feel free to close and tell him to reopen or open a new bug if he still sees it in latest gutsy
<Ubulette> Jazzva, did you try with just "3.0" ?
<asac> anyone here with kde?
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: are you on?
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: are you still using kde?
<Jazzva> Ubulette: Hmm, funny... I thought that 3.0 should be lesser than 3.0a7
<Jazzva> asac: I have it installed, if you need something...
<asac> Jazzva: nobody knows what kind of tweaks they have added to their version test :)
<Jazzva> Ubulette: But it worked :)..
<asac> Jazzva: yes ... i need info and screenshots how one configures network interfaces in kde :)
<asac> Jazzva: in gnome network-admin you cain either "disable" ... or you can configure dhcp or static
<asac> Jazzva: i wonder if you can disable in kde as well ... and what happens to /etc/network/interfaces if you do that
<gnomefreak> kubuntu uses network-manager-kde no?
<Jazzva> asac: Ok, I'll see what I can do...
<asac> gnomefreak: knetworkmanager.... but that doesn't matter
<asac> gnomefreak: there should be another tool to configure network deviceds
<gnomefreak> oh
<Jazzva> asac: As for ubufox... 3.0 or 3.*? Will 3.0 be greater than 3.0.0.*?
<Ubulette> asac, strange, I can't use both MOZ_CO_TAG and MOZ_CO_DATE
<asac> Jazzva: i can't tell ... if we run into problems on final release, we can bump the version
<Jazzva> asac: So, 3.0 for now?
<asac> Ubulette: no?
<Ubulette> Jazzva, ff will be 3 digits, not 4
<asac> Ubulette: iirc i already did that ... but could have been a dream
<Ubulette> make -f mozilla/client.mk checkout MOZ_CO_PROJECT=xulbrowser MOZ_CO_TAG=MOZILLA_1_9a8_RELEASE MOZ_CO_DATE="20070924 0733"
<Ubulette> cvs checkout: CVS password file /src/.cvspass does not exist - creating a new file
<Ubulette> cvs checkout: warning: new-born mozilla/build/autoconf/mozconfig-find has disappeared
<Ubulette> cvs checkout: warning: new-born mozilla/build/autoconf/mozconfig2client-mk has disappeared
<Ubulette> cvs checkout: warning: new-born mozilla/build/unix/uniq.pl has disappeared
<Ubulette> /bin/sh: mozilla/build/autoconf/mozconfig2client-mk: not found
<Ubulette> mozilla/client.mk:565: /src/bzr/mozclient/mozilla/.mozconfig.mk: No such file or directory
<Jazzva> Ubulette: 3 digits? Something like 3.0.*? Didn't know that :)... I just used the 2.0.0.* scheme :).
<Ubulette> Jazzva, ff2 is 4 digits, ff3 will be just 3
<Ubulette> unless they change their mind
<Jazzva> Ubulette: Oh, ok :).
<asac> Ubulette: have you checked out the client with the same branch/date
<asac> ?
<Ubulette> asac, yes
<asac> Ubulette: that doesn't work for me as well :/
<asac> cvs co -rMOZILLA_1_9a8_RELEASE -D"20070924 0733" mozilla/client.mk
<asac> cvs checkout: warning: new-born mozilla/client.mk has disappeared
<Ubulette> yep
<asac> ah
<asac> wait
<asac> well cvs is too dump then
<asac> what a mess
<asac> Ubulette: ah now i see :)
<asac> Ubulette: you can only do that with branch tags
<asac> Ubulette: real tags can obviously not be used together with a date
<Ubulette> oh
<asac> so we need two switches
<asac> MOZ_RELEASE_TAG=MOZILLA_1_...
<asac> MOZ_BRANCH=MOZILLA_1_8_BRANCH
<asac> MOZ_RELEASE=MOZILLA_1_...
<asac> MOZ_BRANCH can be used with date
<asac> release obviously not
<asac> for releases there shouldn't be a date in changelog anyway
<asac> cvs co -rMOZILLA_1_8_BRANCH:20070924 mozilla/client.mk
<asac> U mozilla/client.mk
<asac> that worked for me
<asac> Ubulette: currently mozclient as DEBIAN_DATE as argument right?
<Ubulette> right
<asac> how about using DEBIAN_VERSION ... and then doing smart things
<asac> ?
<Ubulette> yep, later. I'm in tags and branches now
<asac> yes ok
<gnomefreak> fuck :(
<asac> gnomefreak: please be more verbose on your wrong doings
<gnomefreak> smoking helps me think but by than its too late
<gnomefreak> asac: i forgot to give them the links to lastest (stops them from grabbing tribe 5
<gnomefreak> )
<gnomefreak> will go through mail and give link
<gnomefreak> !daily
<ubotu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<asac> gnomefreak: wait ... latest what?
<asac> ah
<asac> latest cd ... ok
<gnomefreak> livecd
<asac> well i usually don't tell them where they get it :) .... but its a good idea ;)
<gnomefreak> some dumb ass will grab tribe 4 or 5 knowing my luck and say no its not fixed
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<Jazzva> Yay... I lost my ssh key in the format... damn
<gnomefreak> asac: take a look at bug 45696 you got an auto response to you. and you didnt even file the bug
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 45696 in network-manager "NetworkManager can't find interface on resume from suspend" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/45696
<gnomefreak> found in email
<asac> aehm ... who is that?
<asac> System 76
<asac> gnomefreak: did you get his sender email?
<asac> gnomefreak: so you can ping him about taking his autoresponder of from net?
<gnomefreak> i dont know who it is
<gnomefreak> was it LP?
<asac> gnomefreak: no its him
<asac> you should be able to see his email
<gnomefreak> ok give me a few
<Jazzva> asac, I created a new branch https://code.launchpad.net/~jazzva/ubufox/ff3
<Jazzva> I just branched from ff2 ubufox version and changed the maxVersion
<asac> Jazzva: good
<Jazzva> Going to KDE to see that network interface... brb.
<asac> reboot (kernel update)
<Jazzva> asac: Well, it looks pretty much the same... I'll take the screenshots and notify you once I upload them.
<asac> Jazzva: so disabling network makes the interface knetworkmanager manged?
<asac> (would be expected)
<Jazzva> asac, sorry... What does "makes the interface knetworkmanager managed" mean? Managed in what way?
<asac> Jazzva: you can switch to the interface through network manager
<asac> e.g. when clicking on applet you can choose where to connect to
<Jazzva> asac: Yeah, I suppose... I have only one interface configured, so I can't try to switch... But I suppose it should do that :)...
<asac> if the interface/device is available there its aclled "managed through network-manager" ... if its not its managed through ifupdown
<asac> Jazzva: please paste:
<gnomefreak> this SOB
<Jazzva> It's managed through network manager :)... I would say that...
<asac> /etc/network/interfaces - when you configure dhcp in kde
<asac> /etc/network/interfaces - when you disable your interface in kde
<asac> (in kontrol-panel i guess)
<gnomefreak> asac: this auto sender guy thomas he doesnt have a wiki he has LP page but no email and he doesnt look to be anything other than system-76 teams
<Jazzva> Ok...
<gnomefreak> oh crap slipped right by me
<asac> gnomefreak: can't you see his email in the mail you received?
* asac is ashamed about installing kubuntu-desktop
<asac>  :)
<Jazzva> asac: After setting to dhcp: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38462/
<gnomefreak> asac: i found it
<asac> Jazzva: good ... and when disabling?
<Jazzva> asac: It looks the same after I disable it...
<asac> well please paste :)
<asac> and post a screenshot how you disable so i can post a bug against kcontrol or something
<Jazzva> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38463/
<asac> looks broken
<Jazzva> So, it should disconnect me when I disable, but it doesn't...
<asac> yeah it should disable the interface ... further it shoudl make eth0 an auto interface if you enable ... which it apparently doesn't as well
<Jazzva> Ok, I'm uploading the screenshots...
<asac> so when you enable in that you won't have network unless you manually ifup it
<gnomefreak> asac: i assigned bug 135241 to you so you can figure out what to do with it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 135241 in firefox "[gutsy]  some animations are really *slow*" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/135241
<asac> ok
<asac> ok i am out again for an hour or so ... shopping et al
<shirish> Ubulette: you up m8?
<Ubulette> yep
<Ubulette> shirish, hi
<shirish> hey cool :)
<shirish> so what's up?
<Ubulette> getting close to releasing ff3/xul a8
<shirish> cool cool :)
<shirish> what did you think about the mail I sent you yesterday, do you see anyway out?
<Ubulette> sorry for the totem mess. upstream bumped lib version
<Ubulette> you have to force it just once
<Ubulette> an downgrade pl7 using gutsy
<Ubulette> and
<shirish> this is crazy lol
<Ubulette> no
* gnomefreak takes break from spamming everyones emails
<gnomefreak> bbs
<shirish> gnomefreak: sure
<Ubulette> I just continued to ship pl9 in the pl7 package
<Ubulette> it's fixed
<shirish> ok so one by one
<Ubulette> shirish, but to go back to normal, you have to force it (ie break the loop)
<shirish> Ubulette: what do you mean by go back to normal? You mean gutsy mirror stuff?
<Ubulette> something like this:
<Jazzva> asac: http://profile.imageshack.us/user/Jazzva ... Uploaded the images... They're labeled with a number and some name, in order I opened windows :).
<Ubulette> dpkg --force-overwrite -i /var/cache/apt/archives/libtotem-plparser9_2.21.0+svn20070923r4731+bbot-2_i386.deb
<Ubulette> apt-get -f install libtotem-plparser7=2.20.0-0ubuntu1
<Ubulette> that did it for me
<Ubulette> so brasero should work again
* Jazzva is going back to GNOME...
<shirish> Ubulette: which means that I shouldn't upgrade totem then
<Ubulette> you should
<Ubulette> I will no longer ship plparser7
<Ubulette> gutsy will
<shirish> oh ok cool :)
<Ubulette> that's why I said you only have to do that once
<shirish> see, having a dumb tester sometimes does have it advantages ;)
<Ubulette> :)
<shirish> anyway what were the cool changes you were talking about the other day?
<Ubulette> no more gp/trunk but ff-3.0
<shirish> saw that the other day ;)
<shirish> atleast for gp, its now moved to ff-3.0 didn't know about firefox-trunk is also ff-3.0
<shirish> if this happens, how do I differentiate between yours & theirs? As a user its the naming convention which makes it easier to know which is where
<Ubulette> just by versions
<shirish> I usually start FF from the CLI so I know if any crash happened. This will make it really difficult for me. Any ideas how to go about it?
<Ubulette> shirish, i don't see how it is different from any other apps.
<shirish> Ubulette: lemme explain what I mean , till now it was like firefox, firefox-gp & firefox-trunk as the differences, correct
<shirish> now with ff-gp becoming ff-3.0 its ff, ff-3.0, f-t
<Ubulette> I just merged ff-gp and ff-trunk into ff-3.0
<Ubulette> ff is still ff2
<gnomefreak> see told you confusion was gonna be there
<shirish> now you want to make firefox-trunk (ff-t) as ff-3.0
<Ubulette> gnomefreak :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<shirish> ;)
<Ubulette> shirish, just by looking at the version, you'll know which one you are running
<shirish> Ubulette: true, my question is, now I know what version I have, how do I change it
<gnomefreak> shirish: not a moron but since im in channels with them all day its bound to happen. when people cant type lspci and read the output (like numbers next to intel graphics card) its only 4 frigging numberse
<gnomefreak> )
<Ubulette> shirish, what do you mean by "how do I change it" ?
<gnomefreak> oh yeah i should be gone, oops leaving now ;)
<shirish> hang on, lemme see if I can tell you . right now I'm running firefox-trunk & it shows Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9a8pre) Gecko/2007091321 Minefield/3.0a8pre
<Ubulette> (it's old)
<shirish> right
<Ubulette> you should be running 2007092317  3.0a9pre
<shirish> now if I try running firefox-3.0 after doing the stuff you told me too, I get this
<shirish>  firefox-3.0
<shirish> Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9a9pre and 1.9a9pre.
<Ubulette> hmm
<Ubulette> what xul are you running ?
<shirish> xulrunner 1.9a8pre+cvs20070912t0913
<Ubulette> bad
<Ubulette> too old
<shirish> shouldn't it have been upgraded with the rest of the stuff?
<Ubulette> yep. unless you missed the 1.9a8pre => 1.9~a8~ change
<Ubulette> that I've talked about a few weeks ago as requiring a manual upgrade (forced)
<Ubulette> as it's seen as a downgrade
<shirish> we did that afai remember
<Ubulette> I did, did you ? :)
<shirish> oh perhaps, perhaps not
<Ubulette> obviously not
<shirish> right
<Ubulette> just force it once and you'll be back on track
<shirish> ok will do , command please
<shirish> make that doing, command please.
<Ubulette> hold on. (or you can do that with synaptic)
<Ubulette> apt-get install xulrunner-1.9=`apt-cache show xulrunner-1.9 | grep Version | grep a9 | cut -d' ' -f2`
<shirish> nope, this way atleast its in history , with synaptic there is no history
<Ubulette> something like that
<shirish> ok 5 minutes, doing bunch of upgrades then will try this one
<shirish> while I understood the grep didn't understand cut -d option
<Ubulette> ?
<shirish> the last bit of the command, trying to understand what we are parsing/doing
<Ubulette> run it by pieces
<Ubulette> apt-cache show xulrunner-1.9 | grep Version
<Ubulette> apt-cache show xulrunner-1.9 | grep Version  | grep a9
<Ubulette> etc..
<shirish> Ubulette: xulrunner seems to be downgraded by the command you have given
<Ubulette> yep, that's expected as a8pre > a9~
<shirish> yes
<Ubulette> hmm
<Ubulette> i mean
<Ubulette> that's expected as 1.9a8pre > 1.9~a9
<shirish> oh ok
<shirish> ok going to have dinner, bbs
<asac> ok so vlad thinks cairo will be stable in time for ffox 3.0
<asac> good luck :)
<asac> i already see them shipping with cairo 1.5.8
<asac> which of course won't allow to use 1.6 system cairo because cairo devs don't care for API compatibility within dev releases
<Jazzva> Hey, asac... In case you missed :)
<Jazzva> <Jazzva> asac: http://profile.imageshack.us/user/Jazzva ... Uploaded the images... They're labeled with a number and some name, in order I opened windows :).
<asac> Jazzva: yes i saw them
<asac> Jazzva: I already tested kde here as well (which i will now remove again)
<Jazzva> And I think I found a way how to check if user is admin... but it'll only work if only one user is a member of admin group
<asac> its just a big pain
<Jazzva> ...which sucks :/
<asac> Jazzva: hmm ...  i don't think that that  makes sense
<asac> ;)
<Jazzva> Me neither :)... But I want to see if it works, then I can improve it :)...
<Jazzva> ...I guess...
<asac> Jazzva: there?
<asac> http://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox:Add-ons_Manager_UI
<asac> thats where we have to punch our finder dialog in in the end
<Jazzva> asac: Here...
<gnomefreak> bug 37828
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 37828 in firefox "Text rendered incorrectly in presence of ligatures and justified text" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/37828
<asac> Jazzva: yeah ... i talked to mconnor ... and they would be happy to get contributions to that new add-ons manager
<asac> Jazzva: i will try to get a grib on the guy that is actually doing the lead so we can figure out how to align our work with them.
<Jazzva> asac: Ok... I like how it looks :)
<gnomefreak> asac: whats the status of mozilla bug 331716 they just state it will be in nightlys and that it will come with next text framework code (neither very helpful atm)
<asac> Jazzva: Players === Plugins as a new workd
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 331716 in GFX: Gtk "'fi' and 'fl' ligatures overlap following glyph with justified text in pango builds" [Normal,New]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=331716
<gnomefreak> caught my attention due to someone in #ubuntu-devel having the issue
<asac> gnomefreak: do we see that in our builds as well?
<gnomefreak> asac: hes using our build
<Jazzva> asac: Anyhow, I think I'm somewhere near the end of the checkAdmin stuff...
<gnomefreak> yes its linked from bug 37828
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 37828 in firefox "Text rendered incorrectly in presence of ligatures and justified text" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/37828
<gnomefreak> its old bug
<asac> ah
<asac> well we have to live with that i guess
<asac> gnomefreak: do we have a test case?
<gnomefreak> not sure ill look
<gnomefreak> i dont see a clear cut test case but its all about how the font is rendered
<gnomefreak> seems dejavu is a workaround
<asac> gnomefreak: ok
<asac> gnomefreak: can you ask people in firefox bug reports if starting firefox from command line like:
<asac> MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO=1 firefox
<asac> boosts their performance?
<gnomefreak> asac: if i still had the bugs
<gnomefreak> or you mean everyone?
<asac> gnomefreak: no ... i mean any bug where they complain about pref
<asac> perf
<asac> yes
<asac> gnomefreak: every bug that complaims about performance issues
<asac> (gutsy only)
<gnomefreak> asac: if i run into them
<asac> thanks
<gnomefreak> asac: not gonna see many in gutsy
<gnomefreak> i think we have seen 98% of bugs in firefox-gutsy
<Ubulette> asac, make DEBIAN_TAG=MOZILLA_1_9a8_RELEASE firefox-orig   now produces a stripped firefox-3.0_3.0~alpha8.orig.tar.gz
<Ubulette> but I can't make the branch work. ie with make DEBIAN_BRANCH=MOZILLA_1_9a8_MINIBRANCH firefox-orig
<asac> Ubulette: what happens with that?
<asac> Ubulette: its not that important as long as mozilla 1.9 hasn't been forked
<asac> but should be possible after all ;)
<Ubulette> cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@cvs-mirror.mozilla.org:/cvsroot co  -r MOZILLA_1_9a8_MINIBRANCH mozilla/client.mk
<Ubulette> make -f mozilla/client.mk checkout MOZ_CO_PROJECT=xulbrowser MOZ_CO_DATE="20070924 1030"
<asac> gnomefreak: we have beta next week ... that should bring us new bugs
<asac> gnomefreak: anyway, there should be open performance issues already
<Ubulette> and it fails with:
<Ubulette> cvs checkout: warning: new-born mozilla/build/autoconf/mozconfig-find has disappeared
<Ubulette> cvs checkout: warning: new-born mozilla/build/autoconf/mozconfig2client-mk has disappeared
<Ubulette> cvs checkout: warning: new-born mozilla/build/unix/uniq.pl has disappeared
<Ubulette> /bin/sh: mozilla/build/autoconf/mozconfig2client-mk: not found
<gnomefreak> there might be but ill look later in week im all bugged out today
<asac> Ubulette: ok ... leave it alone for now. have you tried MOZILLA_1_8_BRANCH?
<asac> Ubulette: you probably need to provide MOZ_CO_TAGS as well?
<Ubulette> doesn't work with  MOZILLA_1_8_BRANCH as my quilt patches are rejected
<asac> make -f client.mk checkout MOZ_CO_PROJECT=browser MOZ_CO_TAG="MOZILLA_1_8_BRANCH" MOZ_CO_DATE="20070924 1703"
<asac> checkout start: Mon Sep 24 21:15:34 CEST 2007
<asac> cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@cvs-mirror.mozilla.org:/cvsroot -q -z 3  co  -r MOZILLA_1_8_BRANCH -D "20070924 1703" -D "20070924 1703" mozilla/client.mk mozilla/browser/config/mozconfig mozilla/build/unix/modules.mk mozilla/build/unix/uniq.pl
<asac> works
<asac> Ubulette: can we still checkout full browser target with mozclient? e.g. vs. xulbrowser?
<asac> i have the feeling that the MINIBRANCH is broken
<Ubulette> asac, why do you need that ? (full browser)
<asac> no idea ... i could use mozclient to track all i have
<asac> if we don't know about the project it should just forward the request to client.mk
<asac> e.g. like MOZ_CO_PROJECT=$(DEBIAN_MOZ_PROJECT)
<asac> but thats a dream
<asac> not a requirement
<Ubulette> ok, I can generate xulrunner-1.9_1.9~a8.orig.tar.gz and firefox-3.0_3.0~alpha8.orig.tar.gz
<Ubulette> asac, what else is needed to release that ?
<Ubulette> a8
<asac> if xulrunner has system-nss/nspr and firefox can be build that way ... we are through i think
<asac> Ubulette: let me do the ppa upload now ... just 15 minutes break
<asac> then i can get back to mozilla work
<asac> hopefully this beta thing is then through for me
<Jazzva> dinner and stuff... bbl
<Ubulette> hmm. now make DEBIAN_TAG=MOZILLA_1_9a8_RELEASE nss-orig produces nss_3.12.0.orig.tar.gz which is obviously wrong
<Ubulette> I've removed the ~cvsdate on purpose for ff/xul
<Ubulette> asac, any ideas how I can name nss/nspr tarballs when using a tag ?
<asac> Ubulette: hmm
<asac> Ubulette: which tag?
<Ubulette> make DEBIAN_TAG=MOZILLA_1_9a8_RELEASE nss-orig
<asac> hmm
<asac> i think you have to grep the tag out of client.mk
<Ubulette> MOZ_CO_TAG           = MOZILLA_1_9a8_RELEASE
<Ubulette> NSPR_CO_TAG          = MOZILLA_1_9a8_RELEASE
<Ubulette> NSS_CO_TAG           = MOZILLA_1_9a8_RELEASE
<Ubulette> LDAPCSDK_CO_TAG      = MOZILLA_1_9a8_RELEASE
<Ubulette> :)
<asac> well ... that looks scary
<asac> i don't think that that came out of cvs?
<Ubulette> it did
<asac> NSPR_CO_TAG          = NSPR_HEAD_20070820
<asac> NSS_CO_TAG           = NSS_3_12_ALPHA1B
<asac> LDAPCSDK_CO_TAG      = LDAPCSDK_6_0_3_CLIENT_BRANCH
<asac> then its a bug?
<Ubulette> fetch client.mk with MOZILLA_1_9a8_RELEASE
<asac> ok
<asac> they appear to start to get some clue
<asac> e.g. tag whole tree
<asac> probablyb ecause they saw that its a pain that way while using hg
<asac> Ubulette: there should be a version.txt or seomthing
<asac> for nss/nspr
<asac> in source tree
<Ubulette> I only found mozilla/security/nss/lib/nss/nss.h
<Ubulette> and mozilla/nsprpub/configure.in
<asac>  31 MOD_MAJOR_VERSION = @MOD_MAJOR_VERSION@
<asac>  32 MOD_MINOR_VERSION = @MOD_MINOR_VERSION@
<asac>  33 MOD_PATCH_VERSION = @MOD_PATCH_VERSION@
<asac> ?
<asac>  51 MOD_MAJOR_VERSION=4
<asac>  52 MOD_MINOR_VERSION=7
<asac>  53 MOD_PATCH_VERSION=0
<asac> thats really a mess
<Ubulette> most of gnome apps are like that too
<asac> unfortunately my nss firend isn't online
<Ubulette> ok, I'll keep ~cvsdate for now
<Ubulette> even with tags
<asac> yes
<asac> its unfortunate, bue we cannot tell
<asac> until we figured things out
<Ubulette> I can't
<Ubulette> date is not available in that case
<asac> for date we have:
<asac> ~cvsDATE
<asac> for branch we can have
<asac> ~branchBRANCHANME
<Ubulette> the full name ?
<asac> yes i think so
<Ubulette> ~branchMOZILLA_1_9a8_RELEASE ?
<asac> hmm
<Ubulette> ugly
<asac> its all a mess
<Ubulette> oh, I'm talking about tag, no branch
<asac> yeah
<asac> i got that ;)
<Ubulette> -rw-r--r-- 1 bbot bbot 5029872 Sep 24 20:18 nss_3.12.0~tagMOZILLA_1_9a8_RELEASE.orig.tar.gz
<Ubulette> :(
<asac> yeah ... but that doesn't interleave well for cvs versions we have
<asac> i take my napkin and start to cry
<asac> Ubulette: i am pretty sure that they just overtagged some other tag that is official NSS tag
<asac> i would really like to use that again
<asac> like before
<asac> ok lets sort things out ... do you still use reak HEAD nss?
<asac> or do we just need tags?
<asac> and no date for nss/nspr?
<asac> for that case i would just suggest nss_3.12.0~a8
<asac> s/reak/real/
<asac> 22:18 < asac> ok lets sort things out ... do you still use reak HEAD nss?
<asac> 22:18 < asac> or do we just need tags?
<asac> 22:18 < asac> and no date for nss/nspr?
<asac> 22:19 < asac> for that case i would just suggest nss_3.12.0~a8
<asac> Ubulette: ^^
<asac> 22:20 < asac> s/reak/real/
<Ubulette_> i still use real head
<Ubulette_> and I don't see how to derive a8 from all that
<Ubulette_> usual tag is NSS_3_12_ALPHA1B
<asac> yeah
<Ubulette_> gasp
<Ubulette_> I now have a /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9*/ dir
<asac> if that isn't enough ... trackerd is already running
<asac> Ubulette: that sucks
<asac> Ubulette: you can use dpkg variables then
<asac> and wildcard it in debian/rules
<asac> substvars
<Ubulette_> any example somewhere ?
<Ubulette_> oh, you mean a foo.links.in ?
<asac> no
<asac> i mean you can add content to a substvars file
<asac> and then you can use it like you use ${misc:Depends} in control
<asac> Dh_Lib.pm
<asac> there is a function defined:
<asac> addsubstvar
<asac> that does the same thing but is tailored for package dependencies
<asac> i think its basically appending something to a file
<asac> Ubulette: /srv/chroots/dapper1/usr/share/perl5/Debian/Debhelper/Dh_Lib.pm
<asac> can you decipher what it doesn?
<asac> Ubulette: ok in /home/asac/ubuntu/firefox_pkg/firefox-2.x/debian/firefox.substvars
<asac> i have
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/419/
<asac> Ubulette_: you can probably just append whatever you want
<asac> e.g. misc:xulrunner-dirs=/tmp/myxulrunner
<asac> so when starting build you can echo "misc:xulrunner-dirs=/tmp/myxulrunner" >> debian/xulrunner.substvars
<asac> so when starting build you can echo "misc:xulrunner-dirs=/tmp/myxulrunner" >> debian/xulrunner-1.9.substvars
<asac> i mean
<asac> you should be able to use the "all package" substvars: debian/substvars
<asac> if that only works for control files it would be a shame
<asac> and we would have to explore further options
<Ubulette> http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.0.dev/revision/88
<Ubulette> is line 21 corrupted ?
<asac> yes
<asac> BRANDING = $(NULL)
<Ubulette> hmm
<asac> oh
<asac> yeah
<Ubulette> the ifndef line
<asac> i saw that yesterday in diff mail
<asac> its a unicode letter for me
<asac> ifneq (,$(findstring~cvs,$(DEBIAN_VERSION)))
<Ubulette> damn
<asac> you appear to have typed something french there ;)
<asac> hehe
<asac> though french is probably iso
<asac> so i don't know
<asac> maybe its a ctrl+space on your keyboard?
<Ubulette> hmm, I already have 3 commits on top
<asac> no problem ... just fix it on top
<Ubulette> done
<Ubulette> asac, now, cvs will show the minefield branding and desktop icon, while non cvs will show granparadiso
<asac> yes thats right
<asac> Ubulette: so for now xulrunner is just xulrunner-1.9 ?
<asac> ill that be the release branch later?
<Ubulette> nope. It's still 1.9a8pre or whatever
<asac> no ... i is the branch name xulrunner-1.9 the proposed branchname?
<asac> that will be used for gutsy release?
<asac> or is that the branchname for PPA/dev
<asac> ?
<asac> we could either name the PPA/dev branch .dev ... or the gutsy branch .gutsy
<Ubulette> why do we need two ?
<asac> you know why ;)
<Ubulette> oh
<Ubulette> right
<asac> because we need a maintenance branch fo everything released +
<asac> we have to disable system/...
<asac> nss/nspr
<Ubulette> I'm sad about that
<asac> why?
<asac> in hardy this will be enabled
<asac> its just for guts
<asac> y
<asac> hopefully same for cairo ;)
<Ubulette> as you want but it just seems to work like that
<asac> well ... you never know the future ;)
<asac> i think what we planned todo was to use .dev for dev+ppa and normal name for release
<Ubulette> ok, than I will rename xul to xul.dev (to match ff3) and xul will be for gutsy
<Ubulette> with straight 1.9a8
<asac> until release we can stay on that branch
<asac> no need to rename
<asac> then on release (or whenever we disable system stuff) we can push it to .dev
<Ubulette> I'll back out the last commit and add install in /usr/lib/xul-1.9 instead
<asac> ok
<asac> shouldn't be a big problem
<asac> when 1.9.1 comes out (which is probabyl the first release justifying having two at same time installed) we can use xul-1.9.1
<asac> Ubulette: wait ;)
<Ubulette> ..
<asac> i don't know how easy we can hook in to cdbs install
<asac> but we could just run dh_link manually ... wit preexpanded path
<Ubulette> no need if we install in (1.9
<Ubulette> -1.9
<Ubulette> the 1.9 is hardcoded everywhere already
<asac> he?
<asac> wherelse?
<asac> Ubulette: .install files should work with *
<asac> its just links
<asac> i used * at multiple places
<asac> in .install
<Ubulette> xulrunner-1.9-dev.install:debian/tmp/usr/include/xulrunner-1.9*/
<Ubulette> xulrunner-1.9-dev.install:debian/tmp/usr/share/idl/xulrunner-1.9*/
<Ubulette> xulrunner-1.9-dev.install:debian/tmp/usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9*/
<Ubulette> xulrunner-1.9.install:debian/tmp/etc/gre.d/1.9*.system.conf
<Ubulette> xulrunner-1.9.install:debian/tmp/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9*/
<Ubulette> xulrunner-1.9.links:usr/lib/nss/libnssckbi.so usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9*/libnssckbi.so
<Ubulette> obviously, the last one is bad
<asac> yes ... just link is the bad one
<Ubulette> as I said,  1.9 is hardcoded everywhere
<Ubulette> but it should not be a problem
<asac> whereelse?
<Ubulette> install_pkgconfig_files_with_version.patch
<asac> hmm
<asac> you could hook in binary-install/xulrunner-1.9::
<asac> rule
<asac> and run dh_link usr/lib/nss/libnssckbi.so $(wildcard debian/xulrunner-1.9/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9*/libnssckbi.so)
<asac> well you have to cut of debian/xulrunner-1.9
<asac> but i have no hard opinion about it
<asac> we can always change to one or the other
<asac> but you have to fix the path in gre.d as well then
<asac> personally i would use the wilcarded dh_link
<Ubulette> you mean, continue to install in /usr/lib/xul-1.9a9pre ?
<asac> yeah
<asac> install full versioned path: force everybody to use static glue
<asac> e.g. as an educational measure :) ... makes sense?
<asac> Ubulette: do we tweak the binary name?
<Ubulette> yep; it was our idea initially (force to go the glue way)
<Ubulette> hm, no
<asac> so binary is upstream -1.9 ?
<Ubulette> just ff
<asac> or is it -1.9prea8 atm=?
<Ubulette> fta@ix:~ $ which xulrunner
<Ubulette> /usr/bin/xulrunner
<Ubulette> fta@ix:~ $ xulrunner -v
<Ubulette> Mozilla XULRunner 1.9a9pre - 2007092417
<asac> ok so binary is just xulrunner? or is that a link?
<Ubulette> yep
<asac> (binary or script)
<asac> 'yep' on an either or question is a non-parsable answer ;)
<Ubulette> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 35 2007-09-24 21:41 /usr/bin/xulrunner -> ../lib/xulrunner-1.9a9pre/xulrunner*
<asac> ok
<Ubulette> fta@ix:~ $ file /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9a9pre/xulrunner
<Ubulette> /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9a9pre/xulrunner: POSIX shell script text executable
<Ubulette> does it clash with xul 1.8 ?
<asac> probably atm
<asac> we can make an alternative out of it if we don't want to wipe xul 1.8
<asac> ok only points agains a full-upstream-versioned pkglibdir are the buckets for plugins/extensions/prefs
<asac> for extensions is should be possible to have one pucket for all versions
<asac> as packaged extension should ship the proper minVersion/maxVersion info
<asac> otherwise its a grave bug for those extension packages
<asac> and third-party internet extensions is the users problem if he installs them in the grant-unified xulrunner extensions dir
<Ubulette> ?
<asac> so /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons-base/extensions is linked to the /usr/lib/xulrunner-*/extensions directory
<Ubulette> extensions are ok with full upstream versions
<Ubulette> xulrunner-addons-base ? what's that ?
<asac> no ... point is that we don't want to impose packaging issues for packaged extensions
<asac> moving our install path would require a transition for each extension/plugin on every upload
<asac> because they are statically installed to some path ... so that needs to be fixed
<asac> s/fixed/a fixed path/
<asac> Ubulette: ok i think i have the solution ;)
<asac> Ubulette: for plugins we don't all dump pure .so files anymore
<asac> we require every plugin in ubuntu to be wrapped in an extension
<asac> that works
<asac> so the plugin should specify the right min/max version
<asac> great!
<asac>  \o/
<asac> so totem plugin would go to /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/totem@gnome.org/plugins/libtotemplugin.so
<asac> and ship an install.rdf
<asac> /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/totem@gnome.org/plugins/install.rdf
<asac> xulrunner will always ship extensions directory as a link to /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons
<asac> wow ... that really rocks
<asac> fine
<asac> we keep a plugins/ directory ... but don
<asac> 't allow packages to install to it
<asac> if people still want to build plugins from source its their problem to update it ... or wrap them into a plugin-extension
<Ubulette> how do you prevent packages to install in there ?
<asac> by policy :)
<asac> if they do they get a critical bug
<asac> if its not fixed for release package gets removed
<asac> maintainer has to fix it ;)
<asac> and send upstream
<asac> note that redhat currently ships firefox-2.0.0.7
<asac> directory
<asac> no idea if they have a central plugins dir
<asac> we could also provide /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<asac> but we can think later about that ;)
<Ubulette> note that we ship ff3 without any plugins
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> i just want to think about issues that might arise if we ship with full versioned path
<asac> now i have a solution for extensions and plugins and i am happy to go on :)
<asac> http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Deploying_a_Plugin_as_an_Extension
<Ubulette> xul fixed
<asac> oh no
<asac> why is bzr bd broken?
<Ubulette> is it ?
<Ubulette> remember I've overwritten commit 24
<asac> no apt removed a package i need
<asac> ok
<asac> Ubulette: have you tested that it works?
<Ubulette> yep
<asac> ok cool
<asac> building
<Ubulette> ix:~/bzr/build-area/xulrunner-1.9-1.9~a8~cvs20070913t1423$ dpkg -c ../xulrunner-1.9_1.9~a8~cvs20070913t1423-0ubuntu1~mt3_i386.deb | grep nss
<Ubulette> -rw-r--r-- root/root     11514 2007-09-17 22:36 ./usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9a8pre/components/pipnss.xpt
<Ubulette> lrwxrwxrwx root/root         0 2007-09-24 22:03 ./usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9a8pre/libnssckbi.so -> ../nss/libnssckbi.so
<Ubulette> asac, what if we have xul 1.9.0 and 1.9.1 both providing an extension ?
<Ubulette> xgl crashed
<Ubulette> probably because of ff3
<asac> Ubulette: what do you mean?
<asac> the extension packages just get versions
<asac> extension packages build from xulrunner source should get strict depends
<asac> e.g. only valid for the same release series
<Ubulette> I visited a graph history on bonsai
<asac> so you have dom-inspector-1.9 and dom-inspector-1.9.1
<asac> for both ... package and em:id
<Ubulette> ff3 became huge, fighting with xgl for memory
<asac> hmm
<asac> ff3?
<Ubulette> yep
<asac> probably cairo bug :)
<Ubulette> try: http://bonsai.mozilla.org/cvsgraph.cgi?file=/mozilla/client.mk
<Ubulette> :)
<asac> well client.m k is probably huge ;)
<Ubulette> indeed
<asac> uff
<asac> that was close :)
<asac> i managed to close epiphany before everything died
<asac> how does konqueror deal with taht page?
<Ubulette> no idea
<asac> lets see ;)
<asac> breaks the roof as well
<asac> Ubulette:
<asac> make DEBIAN_TAG=MOZILLA_1_9a8_RELEASE firefox-orig
<asac> cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@cvs-mirror.mozilla.org:/cvsroot co -D "20070924 1541" mozilla/client.mk
<asac> why the hell is client.mk checked out by some date?
<asac> oh wait :)
<asac> all fine i think
<asac> hmm with latest mozclient its now:
<asac> make DEBIAN_TAG=MOZILLA_1_9a8_RELEASE firefox-orig
<asac> cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@cvs-mirror.mozilla.org:/cvsroot co  mozilla/client.mk
<asac> Ubulette: did you push the TAG changes?
<asac> i don't see any TAG in Makefile
<Ubulette> hold on, it's committed but not pushed
<Ubulette> pushed, rev12
<asac> thanks
<asac> looks better
<rexbron> Hello, anybody up?
<rexbron> I have question (perhaps I will post it to the ML as well). Where can I find information on the procidures for packaging firefox based apps?
<Ubulette> asac, do you still see something missing for a8? (xul+ff)
<gnomefreak> asac: did you ever sanity check and upload nspluginwrapper :)
<asac> well i crashed really hard here
<asac> wow
<asac> i just went to addons dialog
<Ubulette> asac ?
<asac> and switch tabs back and forth
<asac> bum
<Ubulette> no problem here
<gnomefreak> me too i took some pain pills and just watched tv
<rexbron> My specific app is Celtx, a pre-production/scriptwritting app. The upstream ships a messy tarball, as it is cross-platform
<gnomefreak> asac: do you still have the bug with the auto reponder?
<gnomefreak> responder
<asac> ok just saw new password manager dialog (which isn't a dialog anymore) :)
<asac> gnomefreak: no idea
<asac> gnomefreak: as you know i don't read bugmail atm
<gnomefreak> he said he didnt know what i was talking about
<gnomefreak> he wants me to foward him it
<asac> gnomefreak: point him to the bug
<gnomefreak> yeah i know
<gnomefreak> asac: if i had the number i would
<asac> ssend him the link
<gnomefreak> pkern has been hitting n-m bugs
<asac> gnomefreak: asac: take a look at bug 45696 you got an auto response to you. and you didnt even file the bug
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 45696 in network-manager "NetworkManager can't find interface on resume from suspend" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/45696
<gnomefreak> ty
<asac> pkern?
<asac> gnomefreak: ?
<asac> what about nm?
<gnomefreak> hes been going through the bugs closing and some marking as low important and stuff
<asac> ah
<asac> ok
<asac> as long as he knows what he is doing ... fine.
<gnomefreak> ok i emailed him
<gnomefreak> he seems to im not looking too close as he is a devel so i figure he knows
<gnomefreak> it looks like wpa was uploaded
<asac> yes
<asac> a few hours ago :)
* asac shivers
<gnomefreak> lol
<asac> well this thing goes with near zero testing into beta ;)
<asac> so there is reason to be afraid :)
<gnomefreak> true
<gnomefreak> wtf happened to LP
<gnomefreak> its all white and grey
<asac> wfm
<tonyyarusso> wfm also
<asac> Ubulette: so how did we end up dealig with extensions in xul/ffox?
<Ubulette> asac, i can diverge the ext directory
<asac> diverge?
<asac> Ubulette: i think hte idea is to have a new source package called xul-addons-base
<Ubulette> move and link
<asac> that has the directory /usr/lib/xul-addons-base/ .... and link to that directory
<asac> from every xul application
<asac> would that work?
<Ubulette> why is the package needed ?
<asac> good question :)
<gnomefreak> Unpacking replacement wpasupplicant ??? this isnt wireless and my wireless doesnt need wpa why is it installing here?
<asac> ok then where to put that dir?
<gnomefreak> upgrading even i dont remeber installing it
<Ubulette> main xul
<asac> /var/lib/xulrunner-addons/ ?
<asac> no i mean where to place it phyiscally
<Ubulette> oh
<Ubulette> :)
<asac> and every extension/plugin should go into that directory imop
<asac> regardless of what version it has
<asac> of course that might require either to conflict extensions ... or rename them (for the xulrunner-1.9 xulrunner-1.9.1 case)
<asac> but i think we can live with that because its not a matter of "breaking compatibility" with upstream from what i can see atm
<asac> so /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9a8pre/extensions/inspector\@mozilla.org/install.rdf
<asac> needs to be
<asac> /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9a8pre/extensions/inspector1.9a8pre\@mozilla.org/install.rdf
<asac> and the em:id adapted accordingly in install.rdf
<asac> can we do that?
<asac> we could also use /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9a8pre/extensions/inspector1.9@mozilla.org/install.rdf
<asac> we could also use /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9a8pre/extensions/inspector-1.9@mozilla.org/install.rdf
<Ubulette> hmm. it is used/linked by firefox-3.0-dom-inspector
<asac> and tweak max/min version to just mach the 1.9 series
<asac> Ubulette: yeah we don't need to link anymore then
<asac> just depend
<asac> as it will automatically be used by every xul app
<asac> (well we link the whole extension dir)
<Ubulette> so both xul/ext and ff3/ext link that?
<asac> yes every xul application points to the HUGE extensions directory
<asac> thus my suggestion /usr/lib/xul-addons-base/
<asac> thus my suggestion /usr/lib/xul-addons-db/
<asac> maybe
<asac> what gets installed in user profile depends only on whether its compatible or not
<Ubulette> seems a lot of work. like gnome is just two .so (not an addon)
<asac> with the applicaiotn
<asac> Ubulette: gnome-support isn't an addon
<asac> its not an extension ... nor a plugin
<asac> its a component that we stripped out
<Ubulette> components are shared too
<Ubulette> or could be
<asac> yeah ... but its just a xulrunner package
<asac> it already happens
<asac> automatically
<Ubulette> hmm, today it's a duplicate
<asac> e.g. we install that component in xulrunner/components ... and all xul apps will load that component
<asac> that shouldn't be necessary
<Ubulette> as make install in ff3 isntall it
<asac> firefox-gnome-support (empty package) depends on xulrunner-gnome-support
<Ubulette> not today
<asac> Ubulette: yeah but for release ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-09-25
<asac> if firefox comes up with firefox specific gnome components it could be shipped there ... but not those components that are already in xul
<asac> ok the split should be done in xulrunner (if at all)
<Ubulette> can we do a ppa 1st ?
<Ubulette> with plain a8
<asac> if that helps :)
<asac> point is i would hate to introduce another set of transitional packages :)
<asac> so we should get it right from the beginning
<asac> but ppa users might have to live with that ... so fine
<asac> Ubulette: one more thing ... can we come up with a xulrunner with MOZILLA_1_9a8_BRANCH ?
<asac> at least before we move ahead on .dev
<asac> will mozclient work?
<Ubulette> yep, I was doing just that.
<Ubulette> not branch, but tag will work
<Ubulette> make DEBIAN_TAG=MOZILLA_1_9a8_RELEASE xulrunner-orig
<asac> ok
<asac> will you bump changelog in xulrunner branch?
<Ubulette> yop
<Ubulette> just checking the name of the tarball is correct
<asac> good ... i am pullin a tarball as well
<asac> so when done i can build
<Ubulette> xulrunner-1.9_1.9~a8.orig.tar.gz
<Ubulette> seems ok
<asac> yes
<asac> pushed new changelog version?
<Ubulette> xulrunner-1.9_1.9~a8-0ubuntu1~mt1
<asac> yes
<asac> while true; do bzr pull; done
<asac> hehe ... i really have that running ;)
<Ubulette> :)
<asac> yeah there it is :)
<asac> almost like a push service
<asac> Ubulette: why do you add new changelog entries?
<asac> i thought we let the top most grow until release?
<Ubulette> ok, i'll update that
<asac> thanks ... just merge the two ... or uncommit if you want
<asac> mt2 was uploaded right?
<asac> you don't need to add the info about the changelog bump in the changelog :)
<Ubulette> I think so.
<asac> so you just need to change changelog version
<asac> no new entry imo
<Ubulette> mentioning the tag is important, imho
<asac> why?
<asac> its in changelog ;)
<asac> mozclient should be able to deal with that
<asac> and bzr will have the info as a last resort
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: I'm here and using KDE
<Admiral_Chicago> asac: I'm running gutsy atm, if that helps
<asac> Ubulette: but ok ... feel free to add that info
<Ubulette> mozclient can't reverse the tag name, it's not in the tarball
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: yeah we already figured out :) ...
<asac> how crappy KDE is ;)
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: but thanks
<asac> Ubulette: its always the same MOZILLA_<version>_RELEASE
<asac> Ubulette: but its ok
<asac> lets put this independent on top
<asac> Upstream Release: 1.9~a8 aka MOZILLA_1_9a8_RELEASE
<Admiral_Chicago> KDE rocks, if Firefox was written with Qt in mind...
<asac> Admiral_Chicago: this was about network administration not firefox
<asac> its broken
<asac> if you disable your interface in network administration its not disabled after all in /etc/network/interfaces
<asac> Ubulette: let me push what i mean :)
<Ubulette> asac, it's not right ?
<gnomefreak> night guys
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, night
<asac> Ubulette: it was right ... i --overwrote anyway ;) ... just because of the bzr log (yeah pretty stupid ... sorry)
<asac> Ubulette: uplading revision 27
<Ubulette> what for?
<asac> nothing ;)
<asac> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/xulrunner/xulrunner-1.9
<Ubulette> last one is really really useless
<asac> no
<asac> its essential
<asac> it targets for upload updates date and marks definite release
<asac> Ubulette: which is the reason why i rephrased the upstream changelog bump
<asac> otherwise it would not be clear enough which revision was the upload
<Ubulette> so you now want to release while a few minutes ago you wanted to change the extension stuff
<asac> Ubulette: read the changelog
<asac> Ubulette: i opened up your mind ... you asked to have a ppa first ... we have a gutsy/ppa upload now
<asac> s/up your/up my/
<Ubulette> it's just that ppa is old now and no longer in sync with us
<Ubulette> ans I think we should have pushed a8 sooner
<asac> yeah ... so we did a release enow :)
<asac> well given that the branch work was really needed and that we are now in beta freeze its not that bad
<asac> of course only due to your great work
<asac> ok upload done
<asac> main problem i see with our ppa is that we are close to running out of space
<asac> Estimated archive size: 633.0 MiB
<wabid> anyone around, ive got a problem with gran paradiso
<wabid> http://img524.imageshack.us/img524/857/screenshotvt1.png
<asac> wabid: try
<asac> wabid: go to about:config
<asac> search for dpi
<asac> and set value to 0
<asac> if that doesn't help ,then i don't know
* asac out now
<wabid> thanks
<wabid> i like the new "the gun is loaded" too
<wabid> think layout.css.dpi is the setting?
<wabid> its set to -1
<wabid> nope didnt work, crap
<jamesh> Hi.  There are two firefox bugs that are duplicates, but I am not sure which direction would be best to mark them as such
<jamesh> one is older and has a duplicate already
<jamesh> while the other has a better stack trace and more information
<jamesh> they are bug 123646 and bug 133124
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123646 in firefox "MASTER [GUTSY]  firefox crashed on startup -- human theme [?? from libcairo.so.2]  [ubuntulooks_draw_progressbar_trough at #12] " [High,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123646
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133124 in firefox "MASTER [GUTSY]  firefox crashed [@pixman_compositeGeneral]  [@_cairo_pixman_composite]  [@_cairo_image_surface_composite]  from libcairo" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/133124
<shirish> Ubulette: you up m8?
<gnomefreak> !daily
<ubotu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<gnomefreak> frigging bot
<gnomefreak> !no daily is <reply> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<ubotu> I'll remember that gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> brb i need to get a picture of gdm
<gnomefreak> ok ill be back ina while i have to go to a few stores
<asac> gnomefreak: ok
<asac> gnomefreak: though you probably drive ;)
<asac> not go
<gnomefreak> true ;)
<asac> remember carbon-dioxide ;)
<asac> but from what i know you live in the woods ... so it probably compensates that for you :)
<bluekuja> asac: heya alex, any news?
<asac> i will do it after lunch now :)
<bluekuja> asac: ok cool :)
<asac> bluekuja: just tell me ... did you send a mail with the deatils?
<bluekuja> asac: yup
<asac> ok
<bluekuja> asac: its an alioth link
<bluekuja> with diff dsc et orig
<bluekuja> ;)
<asac> ok
<bluekuja> asac: next step is diff-ext new upstream release
<bluekuja> and then agg
<bluekuja> (two bugs)
<asac> what bugs does agg have?
<asac> ah twice in a row
<bluekuja> FTBFS if built twice (two of them submitted) and one for the copyright
<asac> you should merge these bugs
<bluekuja> yup
<asac> they are duplicates
<asac> so its one bug :)
<bluekuja> asac: there is one more for the copyright
<bluekuja> change
<asac> k
<asac> we have a branch for that?
<bluekuja> asac: yep
<asac> ok then its fine
<bluekuja> asac: gonna fix both of them there
<bluekuja> same for diff-ext
<bluekuja> and I mail you branch links
<asac> k
<bluekuja> ;)
<bluekuja> asac: when all these bugs gonna be fixed
<asac> what about the one with the broken makfile
<asac> is that bitstormlite?
<bluekuja> asac: yup
<bluekuja> ^^
<asac> k
<bluekuja> asac: new upstream release
<bluekuja> fixed that
<asac> ok ... at last ;)
<bluekuja> asac: when all these will be fixed, I'll start nm I guess
<bluekuja> so I have a clear profile
<asac> yes
<bluekuja> ;)
<bluekuja> and I hope I'll get a good AM
<bluekuja> :P
<asac> yeah ... hopefully better than me :) ... i should have finished my report for my current student weeks ago ... shame on me
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> well, you're a busy man
<bluekuja> so I can understand that
<gnomefreak> !daily
<ubotu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<asac> Ubulette: ok i chatted with benjamin ... we came up with something
<bluekuja> asac: done?
<asac> bluekuja: now looking
<bluekuja> asac: perfect, I'm here for anything
<bluekuja> asac: I'm branching out agg
<bluekuja> ^^
<asac> bluekuja: was bitstormlite ever uploaded?
<asac> or is this an initial release?
<bluekuja> asac: it was already in the archive
<bluekuja> asac: with 0.2k
<asac> how did that work without the makefile?
<asac> ah had problem with rebuild right?
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> twice in a row build
<Jazzva> asac: The check is pretty much done... Care to see it?
<asac> Jazzva: yes ... if you have it :)
<asac> maybe show a diff
<Jazzva> http://jazzva.googlepages.com/ubufox.xpi3
<Jazzva> http://jazzva.googlepages.com/ubufox.xpi
<Jazzva> Ok... diff is fine too :)
<Jazzva> Just a sec
<asac> Jazzva: can you show me a diff?
<asac> yes please
<asac> its easier to track and understand for me what you have done
<Jazzva> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38553/
<Jazzva> asac ^
* asac looking
<Jazzva> the first add is in the showPluginResults() function...
<Jazzva> Off for a smoke... brb
<Jazzva> back
<asac> Jazzva: ok i think i have a better idea :)
<asac> its simpler:
<asac> asac@hector:~/ubuntu_motu/bluekuja/bitstormlite-0.2m$ sh -c "exit $(/usr/bin/groups | grep -c -w admin)"
<asac> asac@hector:~/ubuntu_motu/bluekuja/bitstormlite-0.2m$ echo $?
<asac> 1
<asac> asac@hector:~/ubuntu_motu/bluekuja/bitstormlite-0.2m$ sh -c "exit $(/usr/bin/groups | grep -c -w admina)"
<asac> asac@hector:~/ubuntu_motu/bluekuja/bitstormlite-0.2m$ echo $?
<asac> so just run the above and test for exit code ... instead of reading the tempfile et al
<asac> 0
<bluekuja> asac: huh?
<Jazzva> asac: Yeah, it is simpler :)
<Jazzva> Ok, I'll change it now...
<asac> Jazzva: one more improvement is maybe to use wizardCheckAdmin() instead of testing for global variable
<asac> thats better from a contract point of view
<asac> wizardCheckAdmin could do the caching if wanted
<Jazzva> caching?
<bluekuja> asac: is there something wrong?
<asac> Jazzva: i think you already do it right
<Jazzva> asac: You mean to cache the result, so it's not called 3 times?
<asac> bluekuja: not found anything so far
<bluekuja> asac: ok cool
<asac> Jazzva: ok you do if (wizardCheckAdmin()){
<bluekuja> asac: fixing FTBFS in agg atm
<asac> but then you do if (notAdmin){
<asac> Jazzva: you should unify those ... at best use wizardCheckAdmin() in both places
<Jazzva> asac: Yeah, I need it in two functions... That's why I added a global variable...
<Jazzva> In order not to run wizardCheckAdmin two times...
<asac> Jazzva: yeah global variables are ugly
<Jazzva> asac: Ok... I can fix that...
<asac> Jazzva: i teach people to use proper functions
<asac> that function should do the caching ... e.g. test the global variable and remember if it has already evaluated that ...then fast return to not run the shell script every time
<asac> but that is fine tuning
<asac> for now you can just use the function
<asac> in that way people looking at code don't need to understand when the variable is properly initialized ... as the function can encapsulate the know-how and strategy about that ...
<asac> so its more flexible
<asac> and opens options for future development without breaking other parts of the code
<asac> bluekuja:
<asac> dh_install /home/asac/ubuntu_motu/bluekuja/bitstormlite-0.2m/bitstormlite.desktop usr/share/applications
<asac> cp: cannot stat `.//home/asac/ubuntu_motu/bluekuja/bitstormlite-0.2m/bitstormlite.desktop': No such file or directory
<asac> thats how this thing ends
<asac> looks like a bug in make system ... again :)
<asac> oh wait its a bug that you did
<Jazzva> asac: So, I should have one var to know if the wizardCheckAdmin() was already run and another to store it's value?
<asac> no idea why it looks for relative path
<bluekuja> asac: omg, I fixed that
<bluekuja> here locally
<asac> Jazzva: whatever you want ... for now you don't need to cache at all
<asac> Jazzva: but your proposed approach is reasonable
<asac> bluekuja: well that doesn't help much
<bluekuja> asac: really strange
<bluekuja> asac: what does those lines look like there?
<bluekuja> damn!
<bluekuja> I left CURDIR
<asac> yeah
<asac> what should i do?
<asac> just drop it or what?
<Jazzva> asac: Hmm... oke... I'll try to do the caching (but I'm not sure if I really know what you mean :))... Anyway, I'll report in 10-20 minutes :).
<asac> Jazzva: great
<bluekuja> asac: just copy the .desktop inside debian dir, and debian/bitstormlite.desktop usr/share/applications
<asac> why copy?
<bluekuja> asac: because using CURDIR wont work
<asac> why no just bitstormlise.desktop usr/share/applications
<bluekuja> mm
<bluekuja> yep
<bluekuja> that works too
<asac> ok
<asac> doing it that way now
<bluekuja> perfect
<bluekuja> I used CURDIR, found the bug and made another way
<asac> so does clean actually cleanup everything?
<asac> or is there cruft now that i run it a second time?
<bluekuja> asac: now it should build twice without problems
<bluekuja> I tested it here
<bluekuja> built 2-3 times
<bluekuja> and works fine
<asac> did you compare diff.gz results for 1st and 2nd build?
* asac doing that now ;)
<bluekuja> no, didnt do it :D
<asac> ok it has changed by 2 bytes
<asac> but looks good
<asac> -rw-r--r-- 1 asac asac 3659 2007-09-25 17:29 bitstormlite_0.2m-1.diff.gz
<asac> -rw-r--r-- 1 asac asac 3661 2007-09-25 17:29 bitstormlite_0.2m-1.diff.gz.1
<asac> .1 is the one you provided
<asac> the other the one produced on second run
<bluekuja> well, 2 bytes looks fine
<asac> bluekuja: yeah .. though interesting that there is a difference at all
<asac> bluekuja: just add that test to your standard testset to see if things build cleanly
<asac> looks good
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> asac: so I should check everytime if it builds twice?
<asac> uploaded
<bluekuja> e.g as a test for a clean package
<bluekuja> asac: great! second done, now 2 more packages and I have a clean bug page
<asac> Jazzva: so you don't allow the plugin finder wizard to come up if you are not an admin?
<asac> e.g. the result page?
<Jazzva> Well, I use it to display that missing plugins can't be installed...
<asac> Jazzva: we have apturl: results + normal XPIInstall results (which would still work)
<asac> the idea is to filter out apturl results if not admin
<asac> as there might still be XPInstall results (e.g. from upstream pfs)
<Jazzva> Oh... hmm. I'll have to find out a bit about it then :)...
<Jazzva> To see where it's done :)
<asac> Jazzva: there are two ideas i have:
<asac> 1. filter out apturl: results and display an info item that there are "more results ..." which cannot be installed because of permissions
<asac> 2. display all results, but grey-out those that cannot be installed ...
<asac> for 2. we want an info text as well that you can install those disabled extensions if you have an administration account
<Jazzva> sure, I understand...
<Jazzva> Info in form of text label below the box?
<asac> yes ... and maybe an Attention icon in front
<asac> but thats fine tuning then
<asac> i am not sure if 1 or 2 is better
<asac> 1 is less confusing (why the hell are things greyed out)
<Jazzva> Right
<asac> 2 will show the user what choices would be available
<Jazzva> But 2 might be more better if user has an admin account...
<Jazzva> *without "more" :)
<asac> yes ... we educate him that it might worth to relogin or ask an admin to install this or that extension
<Jazzva> Right... I would go for 2...
<Jazzva> It gives more information, but it is also more useful... And it won't be too much confusing, since there'll be an explanation...
<asac> right ... we can then discuss the right visualization ... and adapt it once we have feedback
<Jazzva> Mhm...
<asac> any issues you see?
<Jazzva> Well, no atm...
<Jazzva> The only issue it that it'll require few more clicks if there's no XPI file to install...
<Jazzva> then the solution I provided... but I don't think that's too important.
<Jazzva> So, should I start on #2?
<asac> Jazzva: why more clicks?
<asac> at best if not suitable result is displayed you can only finish the dialog
<Jazzva> asac: Well, it will provide a list with all greyed-out items, and after that a summary dialog...
<Jazzva> asac: And that is true too :)
<Jazzva> The solution you suggested...
<asac>  // ends here, and more down there :) - Jazzva
<asac> do you think these kind of comments provide valuable information ;) ?
<Jazzva> Well, for me yes ;)... They won't be there when I push to the branch :)
<Jazzva> They're there only temporarily :)...
<asac> ok
<asac> !daily
<ubotu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Jazzva> asac, it seems there's one problem. I can't disable all radio buttons... one always stay selected :/...
<Jazzva> That's in plugin list...
<asac> Jazzva: well ... we select top-most explizitly
<asac> don't to tha tif that radio is disabled
<Jazzva> Well, I tried to unselect it after... so, I should check before selection the first button?
<Jazzva> *selecting
<Jazzva> Umm... sorry... I should put the part where it selects the first button inside the check :)..
<Jazzva> And once again, I didn't formulate it correctly :)... Never mind :)...
<cwong1> asac:  hi
* gnomefreak wonders what would happen if i removed all gdm files
<gnomefreak> asac: you busy? ;)
<csanders> are yall mozilla developers ?
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 144882 seems like it could be regression since it started with the fixed n-m and wpa
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144882 in network-manager "ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH] : Operation not supported" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144882
<gnomefreak> csanders: for ubuntu
<gnomefreak> asac: i had him attach output and file for you all you ;)
<Jazzva> asac: Here's the new diff :)... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38567/
<Jazzva> asac: It grays-out only the one installed with apturl.
<Jazzva> *those
<Jazzva> I'm not sure if the ubufox.pluginWizard.notAdmin is a good string :/... I thought to use "disabled" or "unavailable" instead of "grayed-out", but they could have other meanings...
<csanders> yall ever used XUL ?
<gnomefreak> csanders: most of us have or do
<csanders> I just found , it looks like exactly the project I was going to try to start
<csanders> its so awesome!
<gnomefreak> csanders: your using 1.8?
<csanders> mozilla ? im using 2.0.0.6
<gnomefreak> csanders: are you on gutsy?
<csanders> feisty i think, whichever is the newer one
<gnomefreak> we introduced xulrunner in gutsy than we plan on upgrading it to 1.9 shortly after beta release :)
<csanders> sweet!
<cwong1> gnomefreak: are U familiar with the firefox code?
<gnomefreak> cwong1: not really thank god
<gnomefreak> theres too damn much of it
<cwong1> no kidding
<cwong1> is asac the only person around here knows it all? :)
<gnomefreak> i hope so
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> Ubulette knows some if not most of it
<cwong1> Ubulette:  you there?
<gnomefreak> cwong1: hes not normally at this time
<Jazzva> off for a while... be back later.
<cwong1> k
<gnomefreak> asac: im gonna hunt someone down and break legs i think
<csanders> gnomefreak: hehe for what ?
<gnomefreak> a problem with ff freezing
<Ubulette> hi
<Ubulette> cwong1 ?
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: do you have command to disable pango just for one firefox session?
<gnomefreak> found it
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO ?
<Ubulette> it's gone in ff3
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: yes that was it but this is freezing in ff2
<gnomefreak> but new profile cleared it up he didnt have a chance to run that command :(
<gnomefreak> asac: im covering all bases on bug 140885 but seems to be a profile issue atleast for one user seeing this isue
<gnomefreak> issue
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 140885 in mozilla-firefox "firefox freezes when greater than three windows are openened" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/140885
<Ubulette> i only have 1 window, but about 40 tabs
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: i think its a profile issue left over from feisty
* gnomefreak waits for bryce's answer so i can test beta cd
<Ubulette> good. xul and ff3 a8 are in the ppa :)
<cwong1> asac: ping
<cwong1> Ubulette_: gnomefreak said you are somewhat familiar with the firefox code. Truth?
<Ubulette_> depends
<cwong1> Ubulette: I am try to raise the browser to the top by using the XRaiseWindow call.  But that didn't seems to work.  Any suggestion?
<cwong1> s/try/trying/
<Ubulette> sorry, i don't know
<cwong1> k. thanks anyway
<Jazzva> Evening :)...
<Jazzva> asac, have you seen the diff?
<Ubulette> <asac> Ubulette: ok i chatted with benjamin ... we came up with something <= what what what ??? :)
<Ubulette> asac, tell me asap because i've already split and moved xul addons in /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons
<gnomefreak> irssi screen looks funky
<Ubulette> damn, I have to obsolete firefox-3.0-venkman and firefox-3.0-dom-inspector now :P
<gnomefreak> seems as if you use restricted-manager to install drivers it automaticly enables compiz
<asac> cwong1: there?
<Ubulette> asac. so, benjamin?
<asac> Ubulette: yeah :) ... we have to add a patch so xul applications look in two extensions directories
<asac> but in general we will have unversioned xul extension directories
<asac> e.g.
<asac> /usr/lib/xulrunner-extensions/
<asac> /usr/lib/firefox-extensions/
<asac> /usr/lib/thunderbird-extensions/
<Ubulette> why so many ?
<asac> one for general extensions and one for application specific ones
<asac> in fact using one directory would be fine
<asac> however his point is that startup time gets an impact because each extension is looked at
<asac> so extensions we know that are not suitable for firefox should at best not be looked at
<asac> ... 2nd for plugins ...
<asac> it depends on how the addons manager will look in the end
<asac> but for now he says thats better to have one per-branch directory ... then using plugin-extensions
<asac> but once i talked to gavin i will know more
<asac> e.g. /usr/lib/xulrunner-plugins-1.9/ ... /usr/lib/xulrunner-plugins-1.9.1/
<asac> and put the .so files we know that are compatible in the appropriate directory
<Ubulette> hmm. who will take care of that ? java / totem guys ?
<asac> care of what
<asac> ?
<Ubulette> putting the so in the right xul plugin dirs
<asac> the packager
<Ubulette> so exit plugins packages as xpi ?
<Ubulette> so exit plugins packaged as xpi ?
<asac> no ... thats not yet set. its just that atm it looks like the addon manager might cause confusion if we do that
<asac> but i have to talk to gavin about that
<asac> if we can come up with a good visualisation we could use the extensions approach ... but in general it should be safe to use .so directly
<asac> as long as we do the branch split it should even be pretty safe
<asac> Jazzva: can i take a look tomorrow?
<Ubulette> hmm. I've moved dom and venkman in /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons
<Ubulette> I wanted to move the ff3 default theme in there too
<Jazzva> asac: Sure, no problem :)
<asac> cwong1: what is your idea? how do you want to raise the window?
<asac> cwong1: if you open a bug i can look into it. i hope i can get back tomorrow to midbrowser work
<cwong1> cwong1: hey
<cwong1> asac: hey
<asac> cwong1: ah welcome
<asac> Ubulette: hmm ... as long as those are generic extensions (e.g. suitable for all target applications) that should be fine
<cwong1> asac:  I was trying to do a XRaiseWindow in XRemoteclient:SendCommandLine and it didn't work.
<asac> hmm
<asac> isn't there something like that already?
<cwong1> asac: I am not sure
<asac> afaik you can force firefox to to front
<asac> through command line
<cwong1> is there an option like that?
<asac> only problem is that some window managers prevent that
<cwong1> that's what I was afraid of
<asac> there is ... we used it for thunderbird
<asac> i can probably look it up tomorrow
<asac> but i think its matchbox dependent
<asac> maybe we need some matchbox specific event?
<asac> are there other applications that already do something like that?
<cwong1> gcal does a gdk_show_window
<asac> well thats the normal way
<asac> so practically ... does it work?
<cwong1> gdk_show_window eventually does a XRaiseWindow, I think
<cwong1> gcalc work
<asac> how do you trigger that?
<asac> clicking on the menu entry?
<cwong1> yes in the home screen just click on the gcalc icon
<asac> hmm ... the home screen never worked for me ... will try to update my image creator chroot tomorrow and see
<cwong1> you must still have the old image, the new image doesn't have the menu entry anymore :)
<asac> oh damn
<cwong1> Just create a new target.  you dont have to create a new project
<asac> cwong1: can i trigger that through normal menu entry as well?
<cwong1> yes
<asac> hmm ... new target? is that the first of the two things i do?
<asac> (in image-creator)
<cwong1> just skip the project and use the exisiting project
<cwong1> then create a new target
<asac> ok i will try that ... but as i said the home screen never worked for me
<asac> anyway ... can you add that to the hildonization bug?
<cwong1> the gcalc should work
<cwong1> yes I will do that
<asac> i will try to play around tomorrow
<cwong1> ok sounds good thanks
<asac> if gcalc work it should work for us as well :)
<cwong1> yes
<cwong1> unless the browser window does some strange things..:):)
<asac> no it doesn't :) after all mozilla pps are the most straight forward things out there ;)
<asac> just kidding ;)
<cwong1> :)
<asac> cwong1: just to get it right ... the idea is to get midbrowser on top if you try to open it through menu ?
<asac> ... and through external link?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-09-26
<cwong1> in the new image, you open it by clicking on the icon or through an external link.
<Ubulette> asac, did benjamin tell you by luck where/how easy it is to look into two ext dirs ?
<asac> cwong1: ok
<asac> Ubulette: he said its easy ... they dropped it at some point but he wants it in now again
<asac> someone else provided this pointer: http://mxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/xpcom/io/nsAppFileLocationProvider.cpp#600
<asac> might or might not be the right place
<Ubulette> i was in there: http://mxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/toolkit/mozapps/extensions/src/nsExtensionManager.js.in#2279
<Ubulette> but didnt lookright
<Ubulette> oh, yours is good for plugins
<asac> hmmm ... so maybe the one i provided is for plugin dirs
<asac> yes
<Ubulette> i'm looking for ext now
<asac> your place looks reasonable then
<asac> KEY_APPDIR ... maybe there is something for XREDIR
<asac> ?
<asac> var appGlobalExtensions = getDirNoCreate(KEY_APPDIR, [DIR_EXTENSIONS] );
<asac> -> var xulGlobalExtensions
<asac> ??
<asac> somehow
<asac> ;)
<asac> but actually he said that he dropped it at some point so maybe looking at bonsai gives us the right pointer
<Ubulette> he = ?
<asac> he = bsmedg
<Ubulette> can't find it
<asac> yeah me neither :/
<asac> Ubulette: ok the idea is probably to add NS_APP_EXTENSIONS_DIR_LIST
<Ubulette> hmm, the whatsnew url for minefield is wrong
<asac> to http://mxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/xpcom/io/nsAppFileLocationProvider.cpp#600
<asac> and then adapt extensin manage to look at all
<asac> Ubulette: trunk urls are almost certainly wrong
<asac> they just update the content on milestone releases
<asac> should be straight forward to do what i said above
<Ubulette> i dont think this function is called for extensions/themes. looks like just for plugins
<asac> which function?
<asac> the one in nsAppFileLocationProvider?
<Ubulette> nsAppFileLocationProvider::GetFiles()
<asac> yes its not called because the em just looks for a single path
<asac> it needs to be adapted
<asac> #define NS_APP_EXTENSIONS_DIR_LIST                 "AExtensionsDL"
<asac> in
<asac> http://mxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/xpcom/io/nsAppDirectoryServiceDefs.h
<asac> then add the constant to AppFileLocationProvider
<asac> and use that to look up the dir list in EM
<asac> bug 141233
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 141233 in network-manager "MASTER network-manager crashes when wpasupplicant ctrl socket is not available" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/141233
<gnomefreak> you grabbing 2.0?
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, ?
<gnomefreak> i planed on fixing something in iceape this week? i see seamonkey all over hte screen
<gnomefreak> do i still need  to fix it?
<Ubulette> no, we brainstormed on xul/ff3 using seamonkey sources
<gnomefreak> ah ok plans for gutsy+1 enable xul for iceape/seamonkey (im thinking leaving it iceape thh.) hopfully 2.0 will be released soon after gutsy is (but unlikely) and maybe using quilt for 2.0 as well
<Ubulette> i don't think seamonkey is ready for xul
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: let me know when you get the sources (from where) i will try xul in 1.1.4
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: not here afaik
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: what should i be looking for (somethign give it away that is easy to locate?)
<Ubulette> sources of what ?
<gnomefreak> seamonkey
<gnomefreak> iceape = seamonkey
<gnomefreak> i havent seen anything in current seamonkey release that has anything to do with xul
<Ubulette> I've read somewhere that seamonkey is not ready to be compiled with xulrunner.
<Ubulette> part of it may work, but not all of it
<Ubulette> parts
<gnomefreak> oh ok i thought you said it was i miss read
<gnomefreak> thats why i was gonna wait for 2.0 to make sure but if it was ready i would have tried it in 1.1.43
<gnomefreak> -3
<Ubulette> asac, strange, it seems links added through dh_link are not properly installed if there's already a directory
<gnomefreak> night
<IdleOne> gnomefreak:
<IdleOne> you still here
<IdleOne> how do I solve this error
<IdleOne> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<IdleOne> <sandy> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<shirish> anybody up?
<gnomefreak> !fixapt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixapt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: ^^^
<gnomefreak> without the << >>
<Admiral_Chicago> why does that say in konsole?
<gnomefreak> why does what say in konsole?
<gnomefreak> asac: nspluginwrapper needs upload as well as iceape maybe tomorrow (im working on getting iceape built after fixes so i can test before pushing to branch/revu/or where ever you want to do it from
<gnomefreak> ok going to bed finally
<asac> whats the problem with nspluginwrapper gnomefreak ?
<asac> can't this wait until after beta?
<Jazzva> Hello...
<asac> hi
<asac> now lunch :)
<Jazzva> Have fun ;)...
<bluekuja> asac: I have the new diff-ext deb
<bluekuja> asac: can you check if it crashes there?
<bluekuja> seems to work fine here
<asac> Jazzva: where can i look at the patch?
<Jazzva> asac: Just a sec...
<Jazzva> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38567/
<Jazzva> asac ^
<Jazzva> Hmm, I think maybe we should use a different name for wizardCheckAdmin()... something that will be more obvious, like userIsAdmin()...
<bluekuja> asac: can you test there?
<Jazzva> The code will be more readable... for example, "if (userIsAdmin()) {...}"
<bluekuja> asac: ftp://gnome-btdownload.alioth.debian.org/pub/gnome-btdownload/diff-ext_0.2.3-1_i386.deb
<bluekuja> asac: let me know if it does not crash anymore
<asac> bluekuja: i don't have sid ... please provide me with a gutsy build ;)
<bluekuja> asac: that's gutsy build
<bluekuja> :P
<bluekuja> asac: should work for you
<asac> where are sources?
<asac> Jazzva: yes ... userIsAdmin is ok
<bluekuja> asac: need diff, dsc and origin too?
<asac> Jazzva: ok just to be sure ... what happens if user isn't admin and there are no other results?
<bluekuja> asac: it's not ready for upload
<bluekuja> asac: just wanted to know if the bug is fixed
<asac> bluekuja: make it redy then
<bluekuja> asac: ok
<asac> bluekuja: if it fixes the bug for oyu ... it should
<bluekuja> yep
<Jazzva> asac: Well, it always shows apturl's results. If user isn't admin then they're grayed-out and there's a note below vbox, which says that user needs admin permissions to install the grayed-out plugins. The user can click Next or Cancel. Clicking Next takes him/her to summary screen, which says that no plugins were installed.
<Jazzva> asac: And if there're no apturl and xpi results, I suppose the plugin box is empty. That isn't tampered in this patch...
<asac> ah right
<asac> Jazzva: normally if ther eis no result at all the plugin wizard goes to a page that states that
<asac> can you verify that this is still the case?
<Jazzva> asac: Umm, hmm... Is the only way to disable apturl support in ubufox?
<asac> Jazzva: you can verify upstream behaviour by disabling ubufox and trying to install a video player
<asac> file:///home/asac/ubuntu_bzr/ubufox/pfs/test/2_multicontent.html
<asac> ups
<asac> :)
<Jazzva> I know the link :)...
<asac> ah ok
<Jazzva> Umm... btw, can I use the same name for a variable and a function?
<asac> upstream database should not have a video player for linux in their database
<asac> Jazzva: no idea for javascript ... either try or go the safe way
<Jazzva> Ok... safe way :)...
<asac> bluekuja: do you understand what the issue was?
<bluekuja> asac: bug report says "nautilus crash when installed"
<asac> @schedule
<ubotu> Schedule for Etc/UTC: 26 Sep 20:00: Edubuntu | 27 Sep 12:00: Desktop Team Development | 27 Sep 15:00: Community Council meeting | 02 Oct 16:00: Kernel Team | 02 Oct 17:00: Ubuntu Artwork Team | 06 Oct 17:00: Xubuntu Developers
<bluekuja> asac: so just installing it
<bluekuja> caused the crash
<asac> bluekuja: well ... please dig out the checkin that fixed it ;)
<bluekuja> asac: what do you mean?
<asac> find the diff that fixes it
<bluekuja> asac: oh, it has been fixed upstream
<bluekuja> after our report
<asac> yes ... find the diff ;)
<bluekuja> oki :)
<asac> shouldn't be too hard because diff-ext is small piece of software
<bluekuja> asac: yep, gonna debdiff
<bluekuja> old and new revision
<bluekuja> and we will have the diff
<bluekuja> .orig are different
<bluekuja> so gonna be quite easy
<bluekuja> asac: do you know debarchiver software?
<bluekuja> bbl
<Jazzva> asac: Hmm, tested... I changed the URL for PFS from yours to Mozilla's...
<Jazzva> In Ubufox's PFS it just popped a window with no plugins and line "Press next to install these plugins". Pressing next takes you to the last page and says that there were no plugins found. I think we should skip the plugin selection page in that case...
<Jazzva> Using Mozilla's PFS... well, I just get the window that keeps checking for plugins forever...
<Jazzva> lunch... brb
<asac> Jazzva: you don't need to change the url ... just disable ubufox
<asac> in addons manager
<asac> that should bring you back to pristine upstream behaviour
<Jazzva> back
<Jazzva> asac: That brings the window and the PFS keeps searching for plugins forever...
<asac> hmm
<Jazzva> asac: On the other hand, if no plugins were found in Ubufox, it shows a window with "Press Next to install those plugins"... Pressing Next takes user to the last window... I thought we could skip the first one in case no plugins were found.
<asac> right ... but from what i know the pristine dialog does exaclty that
<asac> strange that it doesn't for you
<Jazzva> Really?
<asac> usually yes
<asac> http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/
<Jazzva> As far as I can remember, it did that all the time :/...
<asac> please grab a build from there and try with that ... and a fresh profile
<Jazzva> Ok...
<asac> just to be sure that we don't hunt a bug that is really upstream
<Jazzva> I'll have to do that in the evening...
<asac> maybe ;) ... but then its a bug :)
<asac> ok
<Jazzva> I'll have to go out in about 20-30 minutes
<Jazzva> Ok, which version? 2.0.0.7 or Granparadiso?
<Jazzva> Umm... latest-2.0 or latest :)?
<asac> 2.0.0.7
<Jazzva> Ok...
<asac> cool
<asac> then lets see :)
<Jazzva> I'm off now... Have fun.
<asac> u2
<Ubulette> asac ?
<Ubulette> asac, I've replaced a directory by a symlink but it doesn't work as long as the directory is there
<hawke> asac: ping?
<asac_> hawke: yeah
<hawke> I can't reproduce that network-manager crash entirely reliably
<asac_> Ubulette: yes thats true
<hawke> but it happens quite regularly for me
<Ubulette> asac_: so what's the solution for that ?
<asac_> Ubulette: moving stuff in preinst
<Ubulette> the dir is empty at that point
<asac_> Ubulette: empty? ... why isn't it removed?
<asac_> isn't the dir listed in .dirs ?
<Ubulette> no
<hawke> asac: I've got about 2 minutes before I leave for work (switching networks, and most likely causing the crash) -- my plan was to simply attach gdb to network manager, and see the backtrace from there.  Is that a good plan?
<asac_> hawke: problem is that you don't have debug symbols
<asac_> hawke: please start now and test when you return:
<hawke> asac: yes I do
<asac_> you have?
<asac_> find then do as you suggest
<asac_> run gdb NetworkManager
<asac_> (gdb) run --no-daemon
<hawke> what else were you going to suggest?
<asac_> hawke: build the source ... apt-get build-dep network-manager
<hawke> ah
<asac_> apt-get source network-manager
<asac_> cd network-manager*
<asac_> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<asac_> cd src
<asac_> ./NetworkManager
<asac_> (hit ctrl-c)
<asac_> gdb .libs/lt-NetworkManager
<asac_> (gdb) run --no-daemon
<asac_> then bt and bt full when it crashes
<hawke> Is there a way to ensure that gdb doesn't pause at each screenful of information?
<asac_> not that i know ... its not a big problem i guess :)
<asac_> shouldn't be a too deep backtrace
<asac_> for now just a bt is enough
<asac_> if i need a full i would ask for it
<hawke> alright.  Well, I'll get back to you in about ... 40 minutes, then
<asac_> thanks a lot!
<hawke> np
<asac_> i can't reproduce it ... so i rely on external backtraces ;)
<Ubulette> asac, http://mxr.mozilla.org/seamonkey/source/toolkit/xre/nsXULAppAPI.h#176
<gnomefreak> asac: iceape and nspluginwrapper can wait until after beta neither are blockers, im just reminding you (and me) since we both forgot about iceape last time ;)
<asac> Ubulette: yes ... thats good.
<asac> gnomefreak: ok
<asac> thanks
<Ubulette> asac, good but not used
<gnomefreak> god i hope this works
<gnomefreak> asac: do you have link handy for changelogs for iceape 1.1.4
* gnomefreak lost everything during ISO testing
<gnomefreak> either i got lucky and they applied it upstream and that is highly possible since this started with 1.1.4 or the patch is no good (highly unlikely since i just checked it again the file it patched :(
<gnomefreak> brb figure this out sometime this week
<gnomefreak> but if the patch was applied upstream the patch should fail to apply (and that bothers me a bit) goes to think
<gnomefreak> asac: meeting pretty much just started
<gnomefreak> asac: i was looking at the list of milestone bugs for final/rc looks like atleast one is fixed and in archive but the bug is still open, bug 131410 should we close it or leave it?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 131410 in thunderbird-quickfile "[gutsy]  Doesn't depend on thunderbird" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/131410
<gnomefreak> it is closed :( its still listed on the milestone list
<gnomefreak> seems that list isnt up to date
<asac> gnomefreak: the list doesn't exclude fix released bugs
<asac> its just all ... you can sort by status though
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<Jazzva> asac: I took a look at the 2.0.0.7 with a clean profile... It does what you said... It must have been something wrong with my profile or something...
<asac> yes
<asac> hopefully its not us that broke it
<Jazzva> I'm gonna take a look at it... Maybe it was wrong to change the PFS URL to Mozilla's... Do you know the way to get no plugin results in ubufox?
<asac> Jazzva: you can just modify the test page to require a non-existing mime-type
<asac> then there shouldn't be a result
<Jazzva> Ok...
<Jazzva> I'll try that now
<Jazzva> Hmm, nope... It seems that it puts the page to install no plugins...
<asac> yeah ... it definitly worked at some point :)
<Jazzva> I'll try to fix that now... To make it jump to the page which says that no page was found...
<Jazzva> Or should I go down the revisions and check? :)
<Jazzva> asac: It's fixed... Here's the diff http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38667/ . Take a look at line 42, that's the only place where I found mPluginInfoAptArrayLength.
<asac> Jazzva: why don't we check for both anymore?
<Jazzva> Hmm, I couldn't find mPluginInfoAptArrayLength anywhere else :/...
<Jazzva> Ok, I grep'd other files to check, that's the only place where it's mentioned...
<Jazzva> So, I suppse that's why it doesn't jump to the last page if no results are find... mPluginInfoAptArrayLength is undeclared, and we check if it's equal to 0... I suppose that gives false and it doesn't jump to the last page.
<Jazzva> *suppose
<Jazzva> asac: So, what do you think? Is it ready to push to branch?
<asac> Jazzva: feel free to push to your branch
<asac> if we need more we can improve that before merging
<Jazzva> asac: Ok :)...
<shirish> hi guys
<Ubulette> hi
<asac> ok out for sport .... cu later
<shirish> Ubulette: hey :)
<Jazzva> Should I push both to ubuntu and ff3 branch, or is pushing to ff3 enough? They're both pretty much the same for now, the only difference is maxVersion in install.rdf.
<Jazzva> Hey shirish...
<shirish> Ubulette: so Ubulette what you were saying about latest updates
<Ubulette> shirish, about what ?
<Ubulette> I've played with intlclock, looks nice: http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/intlclock.png
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 144882 (looks like a regression in n-m) you told me to ping you about them. ill be gone most of day just checking on iceape build atm
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144882 in network-manager "ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH] : Operation not supported" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144882
<shirish> Ubulette: what is so cool about that int clock?
<Ubulette> you mean, compared to the default one ?
<Ubulette> shirish, that's the default: http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/clock.png
* gnomefreak needs a domain :( i miss mine
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: is that in repos?
<gnomefreak> that is cool
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, no
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: you have a branch for it i can build from?
<Ubulette> there's a 4 bzr branchs on lp
<Ubulette> e
<Ubulette> there're 4 bzr branches on lp
<gnomefreak> under your LP page?
<Ubulette> nope
<gnomefreak> yep i see one
<Ubulette> I've modified one of the 4
<Ubulette> I can push to my page if you want
<gnomefreak> please i would like to take a look at that
<gnomefreak> shoot you have tarball or mozclient build one?
<Ubulette> for that ?
<gnomefreak> yes
<Ubulette> it's not a moz app ;)
<gnomefreak> unless it uses the clock-applets source from repos
<Ubulette> the branch contains the sources
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: yeah i know i thought about that aftewards (im on alot of pain meds atm
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: sweeet
<Ubulette> pushing in /~fta/intlclock/intlclock.trunk
<gnomefreak> saw that
<Ubulette> just branch that and dpkg-buildpackage it as usual
<gnomefreak> ok will do once its up
* gnomefreak goes for smoke while you push
<Ubulette> done on my side
<gnomefreak> ok Lp hasnt updated yet than
<gnomefreak> there it is
<cwong1> asac: hey, I just sent you some updated .png files
<Ubulette> shirish, http://www.netsplit.com/blog/articles/2007/09/26/why-i-choose-bazaar-a-history-of-revision-control
<shirish> Ubulette: thanx, gotta go sleep, had lot of work today :)
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, did it work ?
<gnomefreak> yes i just have to figure out how to move n-m applet
<Ubulette> it's a tray icon right ?
<gnomefreak> i dont know if i can remove it or not
<gnomefreak> yes the one uip by date and time
<gnomefreak> in gnome
<Ubulette> if it's an icon in the notification area, I don't think you can move it. you can just move the notification area
<gnomefreak> i cant get the time to the right of the icon but i will fix it later i think
<Ubulette> i don't use nm so i don't know
<gnomefreak> either do it this icon is there by default
<Ubulette> screenshot ?
<gnomefreak> cant im in alot of pain atm i am suffering just to get this POS iceape building
<gnomefreak> ill figure it out tonight if not than i will post one
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: once i figure out how to take a screen shot and find where to post it ill post it :)
<gnomefreak> i cant even remove the n-m thingy or whatever it is
<Ubulette> Application / Accessories / Take Screenshot
<gnomefreak> its the default black screen icon (looks like a pc screen)
<gnomefreak> ok  ihave the screenshot where is there a free place to post it?
<gnomefreak> i lost domain for some reason (i havent seen the guy that gave me the space on it)
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, http://tinypic.com/
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> its uploading
<Ubulette> Unpacking replacement xulrunner-1.9 ...
<Ubulette> dpkg: error processing xulrunner-1.9_1.9~a8-0ubuntu1~mt2_i386.deb (--install):
<Ubulette>  trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/xulrunner', which is also in package xulrunner
<Ubulette> we need a diversion :p
<gnomefreak> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=ei70jo&s=2
<gnomefreak> checking to see if that is right link
<Ubulette> yep
<Ubulette> what are you trying to move ?
<gnomefreak> sorry locked up badly
<Ubulette> what are you trying to move ?
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: looking at screen shot you see the top far right the little black screen?
<gnomefreak> i want that to the left of the clock/date applet
<Ubulette> Cant you right click it and unlock it ?
<gnomefreak> right clicking on it gives me enable network/about/connection info
<asac> Ubulette: do we really need that binary in /usr/bin ?
<asac> aeh script i mean ;)
<gnomefreak> no lock to panel no move nothing like that
<gnomefreak> asac: just the man that could fix this ;)
<asac> if so please use an alternative ... not a diversion
<Ubulette> asac, I jsut renamed it to xul-1.0
<Ubulette> 9
<gnomefreak> the little network applet thingy (the connection info little black screen icon)
<gnomefreak> how in gods name do you move this or remove this and readd it
<asac> Ubulette: i don't think that its wise to do that. after all its again a diversion from upstream
<asac> so renaming it is as good as not shipping it in /usr/bin imo
<Ubulette> hm
<asac> with a difference that people will start to use it and then we are locked for ever ;)
<asac> Ubulette: imo we can accept the conflict for now ... once gutsy is open again we can reupload xulrunner 1.8 with an alternative
* gnomefreak figured after THAW you would upload 1.9
<Ubulette> asac, when would that be ?
<gnomefreak> we should be clear by monday
<asac> hopefully tomorrow night ... otherwise friday
<asac> no idea if beta has been pushed back
<gnomefreak> oh thats right today is only wed
<asac> plan was to release beta tomorrow
<gnomefreak> asac: it looked like they were spinning finals earlier
<asac> earlier than what?
<gnomefreak> but only say it breifly
<gnomefreak> asac: maybe hour or 3 ago
<asac> gnomefreak: i doubt that we will release today
<gnomefreak> no spinning final betas for tomorrow
<asac> gnomefreak: if we release tomorrow its on schedule ... which would be pretty great
<asac> right
<gnomefreak> asac: it would be the first time
<Ubulette> mozilla bug 396209
<asac> yay :)
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 396209 in XRE Startup "Allow applications to specify a profile directory from application.ini" [Normal,Assigned]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=396209
<gnomefreak> we are always normally 1 day behind
<asac> Ubulette: yeah ... its currentyl implicitly defined isn't it?
<Ubulette> now you can add a Profile in app.ini
<gnomefreak> ok do i really have to live with that connection applet (or is there a trick to move/remove it
<asac> Ubulette: yes  ... its implicitly defined by product + vendor id, isn't it?
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, trick it, try to move everything else on the far right :)
<Ubulette> asac, yes
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: cant it wont go past it
* gnomefreak tried that first
* gnomefreak might beg asac to add a move option to it after meds wear off
<asac> gnomefreak: move option?
<asac> what are you talking about?
<gnomefreak> asac: to the little n-m thingy in task bar by clock
<gnomefreak> i cant move or remove it
<Ubulette> asac, can you add an alternative to xul 1.8 ?
<asac> gnomefreak: you can only move the whole tray
<asac> Ubulette: yes ... i am eager to do that :)
<gnomefreak> oh crap thats right
<asac> Ubulette: lets give 1.9 higher priority
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, told you ;)
<gnomefreak> damn i forgot about that, thank you its fixed :)
<asac> we can use 40 for 1.8 ... 50 for 1.9
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: cant move icon but the icon is only thing in tray
<gnomefreak> yay now i got cool ass clock and everything back in order :)
<Ubulette> [21:21]  <Ubulette> if it's an icon in the notification area, I don't think you can move it. you can just move the notification area
<Ubulette> that's what i meant
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: i miss that sorry
* gnomefreak wonders if that was about the time i locked up
<asac> hmmm archive.ubuntu.com is pretty slow
<gnomefreak> asac: seems to be alot more than that from what i heard. forums and other canonical/ubuntu things were a little freaky a bit ago
<gnomefreak> but seems to have been worked out from what pricechild had said
<asac> yes :) ... first all was down ... then we had a meeting and i was down :)
<asac> maybe a virus?
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> yeah i saw that you were having issues during meeting.
* gnomefreak forgot how to use a virus scan since i almost never use my win pc
<gnomefreak> ok restarting iceape build for the last time today (as i froze up last time i think i will laydown or do something else while it builds
<cwong1> :q!
<Ubulette_> my panel is broken :(
<gnomefreak> no its not just move the notifacation thingy and its all fixed :)
<gnomefreak> sorry had to
<Ubulette_> got tons of failed to load applet OAFIID
<Ubulette> asac, did you do the 1.8 alt ?
<asac>         update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/xulrunner \
<asac>                 xulrunner /usr/lib/xulrunner/xulrunner 50
<asac> and on prerm:
<asac> update-alternatives --remove xulrunner /usr/lib/xulrunner/xulrunner
<asac> if test $(update-alternatives --list xulrunner | wc -l) = 0; update-alternatives --remove-all xulrunner; done
<asac> well fi
<asac> et al ;)
<asac> important is to remove-all once you hit the 0 count for alternatives
<asac> otherwise alternative will be set auto changed to manual mode
<asac> Ubulette: http://paste.ubuntu.com/456/ ... thats the prerm i would propose
<asac> ... will test it now
<Ubulette> hmm, will not work
<Ubulette> fta@ix:~ $ update-alternatives --list xulrunner
<Ubulette> No alternatives for xulrunner.
<Ubulette> fta@ix:~ $ update-alternatives --list xulrunner | wc -l
<Ubulette> 1
<asac> Ubulette: yes wait a second
<asac> Ubulette: yes thats intentional
<asac> try to --install ... then --remove ... and it will be 0
<asac> which is the bug this thing tries to workaround
<asac> in gnash i do
<asac> update-alternatives --remove "$p-flashplugin" /usr/lib/gnash/libgnashplugin.so;
<asac>                         [ `update-alternatives --list "$p-flashplugin" | wc -l` = 0 ]   && \
<asac>                                 update-alternatives --remove-all "$p-flashplugin"
<asac> which works
<gnomefreak> $p-flashplugin is gnash?
<asac> no its $p-flashplugin :) ... the name we use for the alternative
<asac> e.g. firefox-flashplugin ... et al
<asac> we coud use:
<asac> 23:12 < asac>         update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/xulrunner \
<asac> 23:12 < asac>                 xulrunner-alternative /usr/lib/xulrunner/xulrunner 50
<asac> but i think just xulrunner as alternative name is ok
<gnomefreak> right. why would we need an alternative for xulrunner since its the only one of its kind, example update-alternatives --config java lists all java package you have installed ( 1.4 1.5 1.6) but xulrunner is only gonna be one right?
<asac> gnomefreak: not anymore :)
<asac> xulrunner 1.8 + 1.9
<gnomefreak> asac: oh so 1.9 wont be replacing 1.8?
<Ubulette> nope
<gnomefreak> ah that explains that i thought it was replacing the older version
<Ubulette> probably 1.9.1 will not replace 1.9(.0) either
<gnomefreak> any reason why both?
<Ubulette> because xulapps will need one
* gnomefreak thinking in the realm 1.9 does everything 1.8 does plus more
<Ubulette> too many incompatibilities
<asac> hmm xulrunner 1.8 installs the script directly to /usr/bin ... no idea why
<asac> maybe mike has patched it
<gnomefreak> that would explain that. one more stupid question, what does xulrunner enable the end user to do that he cant do now?
<asac> run xul apps :)
<asac> and 1.9 allows ffox to be a xulrunner app :)
<asac> ok i will now forcefully install the xulrunner script in pkglibdir and install the alternative as discussed before
<gnomefreak> asac: xul app other than browsers? is this just a package we use for depends (maybe speed ffox up a bit) but there isnt like xulbrowser (package)
<gnomefreak> end-user wont know the difference other than say speed or rendering right?
<Ubulette> maybe not even that
<Ubulette> it's just that xul could be shared between many xul apps
<asac> gnomefreak: end-users don't notice the difference of gcc-4.1 and gcc-4.2 either
<gnomefreak> yeah thats what i figured. just making sure i know this before i get asked
<gnomefreak> asac: true
<asac> it exist mostly for developers
<asac> which doesn't invalidate its purpose
<gnomefreak> i agree its good for devels but i just wasnt sure if end user would see a difference
<asac> gnomefreak: end-users won't use xulrunner directly
<gnomefreak> right.
<asac> only through applications that use that
<Ubulette> maybe memory footprint if they run more than on xul app
<gnomefreak> they use ffox or epiphany as they would now
<asac> right ... for iunstance running ffox-3.0 + tbird-3.0 + epiphany should consume less memory than now
<asac> (together)
* gnomefreak was hoping speed or rendering enhancments to gecko
<asac> gnomefreak: there are
<gnomefreak> s/hoping/hoping for
<asac> gnomefreak: but people will not see that in xulrunner, but most likely in firefox/epiphany
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<asac> end-users will just not know
<gnomefreak> makes sense
<Ubulette> oh, there's a new "Places organizer" in ff3
<Ubulette> new ui replacing organize bookmarks
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: yep it was in win version a while back people were telling me
<asac> yes, they are feature freeze :) ... but now the really new features start to come in
<Ubulette> don't know if it was in a8 but I see it in a9pre
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, still no news of ppa ?
<gnomefreak> nope not that i have seen
<gnomefreak> i reinstalled yesterday so i havent checked mail or feeds yet
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: sometime when iceape is done i will check mail and blogs for the latest news on PPA
<Ubulette> asac, damn, i need to expand paths for that too
<asac> yes ... you can preexpand during build using blablabla.postinst.in
<asac> but its your choice ... i have no hard opinion about that at the moment :) ... which of course can change any time soon ;)
<Ubulette> is it automatic (foo.in -> foo)  or do I have to subst that myself ?
<asac> self :/
<Ubulette> asac, what's the target for prebuild or something early to do that ?
<asac> Ubulette: cdbs?
<asac> Ubulette: common practice is to recreate from .in files during clean
<Ubulette> looks weird
<Ubulette> but should work as it starts with a clean
<asac> yeah looks wierd, but it isn't if you look closer :)
<gnomefreak> have either off you got songbird to build?
<gnomefreak> s/off/of
<asac> the assumption is that you ship the result
<asac> gnomefreak: no
<Ubulette> shipping the result would be bad
<asac> no not really ... it fits ;)
<gnomefreak> thought that but i was asked
<Ubulette> no, I'll ship a8 and it will not work for a9pre
<asac> if you build with dpkg-buildpackage it will always be accurate ... so you can just run debian/rules binary to build
<asac> Ubulette: well important is that it ships for the package you upload
<asac> not for the package in future
<asac> cdbs does the same for recreating control (if you enable it) iirc
<Ubulette> i understand for control but not for prerm
<Ubulette> control must be there 1st
<Ubulette> prerm is not mandatory at that point
<Ubulette> most packages don't ship that
<asac> i see your point ... still i don't see a real difference; for me creating things during build automatically comes with cleaning your modifications up in clean
<asac> so if you create the prerm during build ... remove it in clean
<Ubulette> yep
<asac> so when doing that you take a different viewpoint on it ...
<asac> for that case prerm is something created during build. and .in file is a source file used during build
<asac> when doing it in clean the .in file is more like a development tool
<asac> e.g. its the source to create package sources ... while otherwise its a source used for package creation
<asac> i am fine with both approaches
<Ubulette> doing the subst at patch time looks right to me
<Ubulette> post-patches:: seems ok
<asac> right ... but now you see that you search for a suitable target :) ... build isn't the right place ... then you have patch, but that isn't a universal target :)
<asac> so this is another reason why these kind of things are usually done during clean i guess
<asac> post-patches seems ok for our purpose ... but for me it feels at least as strange as clean ;)
<asac> Ubulette: does the xulrunner 1.9 script look like the one in xulrunner 1.8?
<asac> Ubulette: http://paste.ubuntu.com/458/ thats the 1.8 one
<Ubulette> asac, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38732/
<asac> ok then we need a patch from ffox-2.0 for both i gues
<Ubulette> what for?
<asac> mozilla bug 384304
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 384304 in Startup and Profile System "/usr/bin/firefox is not able to handle symlinks due error in the script" [Major,New]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=384304
<Ubulette> asac, plz show my your 1.8 postinst that I can fake it in my chroot before I test my 1.9
<asac> #!/bin/sh
<asac> set -e
<asac> if [ "$1" = "configure" ]  || [ "$1" = "abort-upgrade" ] ; then
<asac>         update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/xulrunner \
<asac>                 xulrunner /usr/lib/xulrunner/xulrunner 50
<asac> fi
<asac> #DEBHELPER#
<Ubulette> hm, needs /usr/sbin
<asac> should be avail in maint scripts
<Ubulette> in 1.8, you need to change /usr/bin/xulrunner, it's not a link
<asac> Ubulette: right ... read above ;)
<asac> i already did taht
<asac> thats why i found that we need that patch
<asac> 23:31 < asac> hmm xulrunner 1.8 installs the script directly to /usr/bin ... no idea why
<asac> 23:31 < asac> maybe mike has patched it
<asac> 23:32 < gnomefreak> that would explain that. one more stupid question, what does xulrunner enable the end user to do that he
<asac>                     cant do now?
<asac> 23:32 < asac> run xul apps :)
<asac> 23:33 < asac> and 1.9 allows ffox to be a xulrunner app :)
<Ubulette> yep
<asac> 23:33 < asac> ok i will now forcefully install the xulrunner script in pkglibdir and install the alternative as discussed
<asac>               before
<Ubulette> read that, sorry
<asac> no problem :)
<asac> i cared enough to paste it again ;)
<Ubulette> $ /usr/sbin/update-alternatives --list xulrunner
<Ubulette> /usr/lib/xulrunner/xulrunner
<Ubulette> /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9a8/xulrunner
<Ubulette> good :)
<asac> fine
<Ubulette> $ xulrunner -v
<Ubulette> Mozilla XULRunner 1.9a8pre - 2007082400
<asac> i am building xul now ... if all is good i will upload tomorrow
<Ubulette> 1.8 ?
<asac> yes ... so it enters gutsy right when archive is opened
<asac> hmm xulrunner isn't build with a sane BUILD_ID
<asac> does our 1.9 build also have BUILD_ID=0000000 ?
<asac> Ubulette: have you applied the link recursion fix?
<Ubulette> ?
<asac> the bug above
<asac> 00:38 < asac> mozilla bug 384304
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 384304 in Startup and Profile System "/usr/bin/firefox is not able to handle symlinks due error in the script" [Major,New]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=384304
<Ubulette> not yet, i'm jsut committing the alternative now
<asac> right ... you should be able to test if 1.9 is affected ... one link level works, but two don't
<asac> e.g. /usr/bin/xulrunner => /usr/lib/xulrunner/xulrunner works ... /home/fta/xulrunner => /usr/bin/xulrunner => /usr/lib/xulrunner/xulrunner doesn't
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-09-27
<asac> and for a good build id its export BUILD_OFFICIAL=1 in the rules file
<asac> (if that doesn't work try export MOZILLA_OFFICIAL=1 ... or both, but i think its BUILD_OFFICIAL that forces use of a sane BUILD_ID
<asac> )
<Ubulette> how can I see the buildid ?
<asac> during build
<asac> i see atm:
<asac> c++ -o nsHTMLCanvasFrame.o -c -fvisibility=hidden -DMOZILLA_INTERNAL_API -D_IMPL_NS_COM -DEXPORT_XPT_API -DEXPORT_XPTC_API -DEXPORT_XPTI_API -D_IMPL_NS_COM_OBSOLETE -D_IMPL_NS_GFX -D_IMPL_NS_WIDGET -DIMPL_XULAPI -DIMPL_NS_NET  -DOSTYPE=\"Linux2.6\" -DOSARCH=\"Linux\" -DBUILD_ID=0000000000 -D_....
<asac> its certainly in some config file as well in the end
<Ubulette> no such thing in 1.9
<asac> but i usually just see it there ;)... and then don't care anymore
<Ubulette> hmm
<asac> try to grep in config files
<asac> maybe definitions are now in headers
<Ubulette> no /build_/i in build logs
<asac> grep -r -i build_id config/* mozilla-config* build/*
<asac> :)
<asac> grep -r -i build_id config/* mozilla-config* build/* configure.in
<asac> ;)
<Ubulette> maybe but where is it used in 1.9 ?
<Ubulette> $ /usr/lib/xulrunner/xulrunner -v
<Ubulette> Mozilla XULRunner 1.8.1.4_0000000000
<Ubulette> $ xulrunner -v
<Ubulette> Mozilla XULRunner 1.9a8pre - 2007082400
<Ubulette> no 000000000
<asac> ok good
<asac> blind me :)
<asac> you posted that above ;)
<Ubulette> yep
<asac> Ubulette: can you please conflict << 1.8.1.4-2ubuntu4
<Ubulette> ok
<asac> good ... then things look good
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> i guess we don't have implemented the extensions solution already, right?
<Ubulette> no
<asac> thats ok ... i think we can push this back to a9 b1
<asac> a9/b1
<gnomefreak> somehting is really fucking wrong with this. ill look at it more tomorrow
<asac> unless you see issues of course
<Ubulette> bot xul and ff3 read from /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons now
<Ubulette> both
<asac> ok
<asac> i think we can do that way
<asac> did you sort out the upgrade path issues?
<asac> e.g. directory exists when link should be created?
<Ubulette> not sure. I've upgraded a 2nd machine without problem
<asac> those issues don't exist in gutsy anyway, right?
<gnomefreak> asac: would 99_configure.dpatch have an effect on our pres_ubuntu.dpatch?
<asac> there is firefox-granparadiso at them moment ... and not firefox-3.0
<Ubulette> no, only ppa and my bot
<asac> yeah
* gnomefreak wonders if upstream didnt mess something up
<gnomefreak> it will?
<asac> ok i think i can test the upgrade anyway
<Ubulette> xul rev33 pushed
<asac> thanks
<Ubulette> asac, you're getting the diffs now, right ?
<asac> yeah ... a bit late, but i get them :)
<asac> ouch :)
<asac> my mailserver was down :/
<Ubulette> ?
<asac> i stopped it 6 hours ago apparenlty
<asac> is fetchmail smart enough? or did i loose zillions of mails now?
<asac> ok downloading 1300 messages or so ... good
<Ubulette> hmm, mike installed /usr/bin/xulrunner-config with 1.8
<asac> did he?
<asac> do we do that as well?
<Ubulette> ix:~$ /usr/bin/xulrunner-config --version
<Ubulette> 1.8.1.4
<Ubulette> no
<asac> ok, then we don't need an alt for that ;)
<Ubulette> some configure scripts may be confused
<asac> well ... so be it ;)
<asac> afaik there is no debian package using it
<asac> it was broken and mike fixed it just because i wanted to use it
<asac> he said that nobody reported a bug before
<Ubulette> http://ppa.launchpad.net/jani/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xulrunner-1.9/   :))
<asac> who is jani?
<Ubulette> https://launchpad.net/~jani/+archive
<asac> yes
<asac> saw that
<Ubulette> oh, i know, that's for OLPC
<Ubulette> that's janimo
<asac> Ubulette: you know how i can force exim to deliver everything tht it deferred?
<Ubulette> no, i'm good with sendmail
<asac> yeah
<asac> i guessed that ;)
<Ubulette> why ?
<Ubulette> how ?
<asac> well ;)
<asac> i just think that you probably used sendmail once, and so you have an opinion ... while i hate all these kind of things so much, that I just use whatever comes by default
<asac> but atm there is a thousand mails or so stuck ... and i hate it ;)
<Ubulette> why on earth does miro install wpasupplicant during build ????
<Ubulette> damn, it's in the bootstrap or toolchain
<Ubulette> bad bad evil
<asac> what?
<Ubulette> I see wpasupplicant installed in my bot logs
<Ubulette> damn, it's in the bootstrap
<asac> yes, but certainly not by toolchain ;)
<asac> in debootstrap?
<Ubulette> yep
<Ubulette> wireless-tools wpasupplicant
<asac> in pbuilder as well?
<Ubulette> i don't know
<Ubulette> I'm not using pbuilder
<asac> do you have synched clock?
<asac> what time is it?
<asac> @time ;)
<asac> @time
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: September 27 2007, 00:21:59 - Next meeting: Desktop Team Development in 11 hours 38 minutes
<asac> @time berlin
<Ubulette> Thu Sep 27 02:22:21 CEST 2007
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Berlin: September 27 2007, 02:22:26 - Next meeting: Desktop Team Development in 11 hours 37 minutes
<asac> looks like my mail server is out of sync
<asac> 3 minutes drift or something
<Ubulette> you don't run ntp ?
<asac> yes i do
<asac> i restarted it (it was still running)
<asac> now all is fine again
<asac> must be a bug
<asac> i had haevy ppp issues later today (when i stopped my mailserver)
<asac> e.g. connection droppage for an hour
<asac> maybe that hit ntp too hard :)
<asac> ok i am off
<asac> night
<Ubulette> night
<gnomefreak> asac: in the morning before i head to dr or when i return for some damn weird ass reason the 82_prefs_ubuntu patch applies during build but the option that the patch gives doesnt show up once iceape is installed (this has been bothering me the past few days, a hint or 3 would be helpful but i need to handle some troll than im going to bed
<asac> gnomefreak: no idea without looking
<asac> can be everything
<gnomefreak> asac: my branch has latest changes if you get a minute
<asac> gnomefreak: if that was introduced recently then you just have to figure out which change introduces this regression
<asac> when did it first break?
<gnomefreak> asac: from what i have gathered the patch we introduced in 1.1.3 or whatever version it was but for some odd reason update-mnaager fails on that packages (would like a clean install if apt-get can opull that off
<gnomefreak> it worked prior to running autoconf2.13 is where i last say it (but very wekk could have be berod that
<gnomefreak> sad part is patch gets applied to i fiure its still goood bbut failed to be used once built nad installed
<asac> so which file does it patch? ... and where is that installed?
* gnomefreak sad part i i am gonna be confused for a little while as i didnt sleep wprth a crap and asking mvo about envy/disrupdare
<asac> k
<gnomefreak> well wen i return from dr.s i would to fix this(i have thinkty ill be back sso as im prettmuch typing without brain activity :(ing 99_confireation
<gnomefreak> .win 10
<asac> !daily
<ubotu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<gnomefreak> asac: it patches /modules/libpref/src/init/all.js to add go button to toolbar
<Ubulette> hi
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... but if itnever works why should probably just drop that feature ;)
<asac> hi Ubulette
<gnomefreak> asac: it did work up until (atleast where i relized) was when we patched for gcc and freinds
<asac> Ubulette: archive will open tomorrow according to /topic in -devel
<gnomefreak> but it did work great at one time, and i see no reason why its failing to work now, all we did is add a patch and run autoconf
<asac> gnomefreak: feel free to fix it ... the patch patches a file that  is completely unreleated to it ... so it must be something else
<gnomefreak> asac: huh?
<gnomefreak> it patches the file that th prefs are in
<asac> gnomefreak: the gcc patch has definitly nothing to do with it
<gnomefreak> asac: i know that
<asac> unless you dropped the other patch from 00list
<gnomefreak> no
<asac> (accidentially)
<asac> gnomefreak: yes ... have you verified that the right config entry exists in the installed file?
<gnomefreak> but i did notice in 00list the 82_prefs_ubuntu patch has .dpatch on end and is under the 99_configure but moving it and removing .dpatch from it didnt fix it either
<asac> gnomefreak: don't do trial and error ... figure out why its not working in installed deb
<asac> is the pref set there?
<gnomefreak> when i build source i looked into the file th patch patches and it is there
<asac> if not its probably not patched in source
<asac> gnomefreak: look in the build result ... not in the source
<asac> (well looking in source is good to check that the patch applied)
<gnomefreak> asac: i looked in build-area/ubuntu.../ modules/ect...
<asac> yes look in the installed files
<gnomefreak> installed file you mean after build when i install it?
<asac> gnomefreak: in debian/iceape/...
<asac> or in the real install location
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> ok giv me a few to build source again, i cleaned it up last night since everything i was thinking it could be was wrong
<gnomefreak> fucking annoying bastard
<gnomefreak> brb
<asac> gnomefreak: look at the installed files then
<asac> (in the meantime)
<gnomefreak> bug 144882 asac  please fucking comment on this bug before this so of a bitch pisses me off pinging me ever 30 minutes
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144882 in network-manager "ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH] : Operation not supported" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144882
<gnomefreak> and when you sa installed files you mean in ~/.mozilla/defualt /etc/iceape...? since the debina/* has nothing since its not built yet no temp yet
<gnomefreak> im about 30 seconds from banning the fucker now
<gnomefreak> there i think im done with him
<gnomefreak> asac: btw hes got 2gigs memory
<gnomefreak> and a sore IRC nick if he pms me again
<asac> yeah
<asac> gnomefreak: the all.js should be installed somewhere
<gnomefreak> k smole first search next
<asac> gnomefreak: why does he ping you?
<asac> gnomefreak: i mean you never commented on that bug ... so how did you pull him to you?
<gnomefreak> i told him to file the bug report :(
<gnomefreak> price i pay for being an op i guess
<asac> gnomefreak: he sent me a private mail ... which i just deleted
<asac> no idea what he told me
<AlinuxOS> asac, ;) hello & hello all! Congratulations for Beta!
<asac> hi ... i assume you are not yet happy?
<asac> which locale did i miss?
<gnomefreak> asac: /usr/share/iceape/greprefs/all.js has it in there
<gnomefreak> there was one other iceape all.js ill look at now
<gnomefreak> nope never mind that is xpinstall.js
<gnomefreak> so we know patch applies and the correct all.js gets installed (what am i not seeing)
<asac> gnomefreak: no idea
<asac> i guess the all.js is not used then?
<asac> maybe there is still something left in /etc/iceape ?
<gnomefreak> not really
<gnomefreak> asac: there is a /etc/iceape/iceaperc and an /etc/iceape/base.js
<asac> gnomefreak: ok merged the [SIOCSIWAUTH bug into the signal 5 bug cloud :)
<gnomefreak> neither have anything of importances
<asac> hope he is happy now
<asac> bug 144882
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144882 in network-manager "crashes with signal 5 because it cannot acquire dbus connection (dup-of: 85113)" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/144882
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 85113 in network-manager "[apport]  NetworkManager crashed with signal 5 in main()" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85113
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> good happy means he might leave me alone
<asac> well ... tell him that PM some dev brings him in spam folder
<gnomefreak> oh it was /etc/iceape/pref/basejs and /etc/iceape/iceaperc
<asac> maybe he understands then that i never answer to such mails
<gnomefreak> asac: good idea
<asac> (unless they reveal a fix of course)
<asac> gnomefreak: so /etc/iceape/pref/basejs contains a setting that conflicts with what ou changed in all.js ?
<gnomefreak> pref("intl.locale.matchOS", true);
<gnomefreak> not unless that does and im thinking not likely
<asac> no its ok
<gnomefreak> base.js looks only to be locale relates
<gnomefreak> d
<gnomefreak> ICEAPE_DSP="none" not likely either
<gnomefreak> that was in iceaperc
<asac> gnomefreak: look at about:config
<asac> maybe the setting is ok?
<asac> which preference did you tweak btw?
<gnomefreak> for the profile im loading not a one
<asac> i asked for the pref name you changed :)
<gnomefreak> its set to false in about:config
<gnomefreak> asac: with the patch?
<gnomefreak> its browser.toolbars.showbutton.go
<asac> yes
<asac> search all prefs for a setting like that
<asac> is the setting marked as default ... or modified?
<asac> in about:config
<asac> (normal or bold)
<gnomefreak> default
<gnomefreak> normal
<gnomefreak> default boolean false is everything after the prefs in about:config
<gnomefreak> the showbutton.home .print .search are all true
<asac> yeah ... then you did something wrong
<asac> you probably patched the wrong source file
<asac> searcn for all .js files that have that key
<asac> there should be two or your patch is applied to wrong file
<asac> archive.u.c is damn slow
<gnomefreak> asac: in top level dir of build-area is there a way to search all files/dir?
<gnomefreak> im using search .js | grep prefs changed
<gnomefreak> and its not bringing anything up
<gnomefreak> damn
<asac> remember:
<asac> find -name \*.js | xargs grep prefname
<asac> gnomefreak: but actually don't do it in build-area, first try to search that way in debian/iceape/
<asac> (after build)
<asac> never clean builds you have done until you do a new build (so you can easily track down things)
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmmmm might have issue here
<gnomefreak> i didnt clean after build and i use --dont-purge but i dont see a debian/tmp
<asac> gnomefreak: look for debian/iceape
<asac> if not you _did_ clean
<gnomefreak> not htere
<asac> no mater what you think you did
<gnomefreak> an no i didnt clean unless it did after building source
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Gutsy:~/gutsy-builds/work/ubuntu-1.1.x$ bzr bd --merge --dont-purge --builder='dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -S -sa -k3C1C3C2A'
<gnomefreak> i know i didnt clean
<asac> that cleans
<asac> that doesn't build either
<asac> it just builds the sources ... for which you have to clean
<gnomefreak> its builds sources
<asac> yes ... thats not a build
<asac> thats just clean + diff
<gnomefreak> --dont-purge == dont clean
<gnomefreak> oh so i have to build bins
<gnomefreak> grrrrrr
<asac> gnomefreak: you don't understand ... building sources isn't building
<asac> right
<gnomefreak> its building just not building binaries i thought
<asac> gnomefreak: you have to build ... building sources might use the same word, but isn't building at all
<asac> ubotu:
<asac> Ubulette:
<asac> Uploading to ubuntu (via ftp to upload.ubuntu.com): xulrunner_1.8.1.4-2ubuntu4.dsc: done. xulrunner_1.8.1.4-2ubuntu4.diff.gz: done. xulrunner_1.8.1.4-2ubuntu4_source.changes: done.
<gnomefreak> ok bbs its gonna be a bit and it freezes me up something awful but ill be back
<asac> Successfully uploaded packages.
<asac> Not running dinstall.
<asac> sure
<asac> take the build time to rest, drink ... whatever
<gnomefreak> im going to lay down i slept like shit so i figure i got time for the build
<asac> gnomefreak: btw, i answered the guys Private mail ... telling him that private mails cannot be considered for bugs ;)
<asac> and deleted ;)
<gnomefreak> i didnt see a private mail but i havent looked either
<gnomefreak> he kept asking how to get in touch with you and i told him you would comment on the bug no need to talk to him outside of bug
<gnomefreak> hes beena royal pain im ny ass (it makes me think twice about saying anything in #ubuntu+1
<asac> gnomefreak: just ignore pms
<asac> unless you know that they are sensible (e.g from other public channels)
<asac> gnomefreak: he sent private mail to the email he found in bug
<gnomefreak> maybe since i didnt tell him how to get intouch with you he tried that. i told him today 4 times to ask me in 4-5 hours im busy as hell and not feeling well
<gnomefreak> but he went around my back anyway :(
<gnomefreak> i cant sleep i have meeting in about 25 minutes
<asac> !daily
<ubotu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah ... some people think that yelling helps
<gnomefreak> well they will learn :)
<gnomefreak> testing beta cd?
<asac> me?
<asac> no
<asac> Ubulette: xulrunner accepted
<asac> is 1.9 ready for a punch?
<Ubulette> 1.8 ?
<asac> yes
<asac> was punched through by RMs apparently, because archive is still not open completely
<Ubulette> hold on. I've packaged a xulapp and I'm testing it with xul 1.9
<asac> Ubulette: how about testing with firefox ;) ? ... the killer-xul-app
<Ubulette> for me, ff3 is okay
<asac> k
<asac> Ubulette: which xulapp are you testing?
<Ubulette> webrunner
* asac being curious
<asac> whats that?
<asac> i tiny browser?
<asac> s/i/a/
<Ubulette> http://wiki.mozilla.org/WebRunner
<asac> ah ok
<Ubulette> http://mozillalinks.org/wp/2007/09/web-applications-mozilla-style/
<Ubulette> it's really tiny
<asac> maybe we should come up with a launchpad specific webrunner ;)
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> sounds interesting
<Ubulette> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38811/
<Ubulette> feel free to create the project on lp :)
<asac> i really have itchy fingers to upload xulrunner-1.9 to debian ;)
<Ubulette> why ?
<Ubulette> unstable or experimental ?
<asac> well, debian deserves a decent xulrunner package :)
<asac> unstable of course :)
<Ubulette> will mike kill you ?
<asac> yeah
<asac> but would be interesting to see what happens if i upload firefox-3.0 + xulrunner-1.9
<Ubulette> me too
<asac> i think i would need a strawman for that :)
<asac> lets get some experience first ... if upgrading works fine (for moz embedders), I will open an ITP
<asac> thats less aggressive, but should have nearly the same impact (aka flamewar on -devel)
<asac> Ubulette: now that we use full versioned dirs there won't even be a problem to have both in the archive
<Ubulette> when I don't use cdbs, do I have to do all the dh_* -kfoo myself ?
<asac> -k?
<asac> -p?
<Ubulette> right
<asac> Ubulette: just running dh_install is equivalent to for all packages; do dh_install -p
<Ubulette> i have *.install files and they are ignored
<asac> just run dh_install without -p
<asac> and be sure that the package names match the one in control
<asac> but as soon as you need to do special things it stops to work
<asac> why not using cdbs?
<asac> i see that its not as flexible as plain debhelper, but usually you can do what you want
<asac> (i have no real opinion about it, which is why i want to hear more arguments:))
<Ubulette> there's nothing to build and no build system, I just need to install the files at the right place
<asac> ok ... i think just including debhelper.mk is the same
<asac> its just one line in rules then
<asac> + .install files
<asac> i saw packages like that already. .. let me think
<asac> but well ... it probably doesn't matter much :)
<asac> just implement clean and binary-arch binary-indep binary
<Ubulette> I want to install each webapp in a different deb, does that sound right to you ?
<asac> definitly ... is there a -common package as well?
<Ubulette> a web app is just a small .webapp file (a zip)
<asac> (take all this with a grain of sand ... i haven't looked in detail)
<asac> Ubulette: so its like an extension package?
<asac> does it have install.rdf?
<asac> or what is in there?
<Ubulette> I think I only want webrunner and a bunch of webapp-{googlereader,gmail,....} depending on webrunner
<Ubulette> $ ls install/profiles/
<Ubulette> facebook.webapp  ganalytics.webapp  gcalendar.webapp  gdocs.webapp  gmail.webapp  greader.webapp  groups.webapp  gtalk.webapp  twitter.webapp
<Ubulette> Archive:  install/profiles/gmail.webapp
<Ubulette>  Length   Method    Size  Ratio   Date   Time   CRC-32    Name
<Ubulette> --------  ------  ------- -----   ----   ----   ------    ----
<Ubulette>      143  Defl:N      112  22%  09-08-07 15:46  becc978f  webapp.ini
<Ubulette>     1019  Defl:N      477  53%  08-31-07 23:40  48c2c9c3  webapp.js
<Ubulette>     1150  Defl:N      163  86%  03-06-07 15:13  0915e154  gmail.ico
<Ubulette>      491  Defl:N      214  56%  07-13-07 08:19  22b21df6  gmail.xpm
<Ubulette>    39891  Defl:X     7188  82%  07-29-07 22:36  ae2b5ccf  gmail.icns
<Ubulette> --------          -------  ---                            -------
<Ubulette>    42694             8154  81%                            5 files
<Ubulette> asac_ ?
<gnomefreak> this is not good, maybe ill have to miss meeting (laywer didnt get my paperwork for court and it says it was deliered) might have to work this out damnit
<asac_> Ubulette: maybe i missed a few lines
<asac_> but please call the packages webrunner-APPNAME
<asac_> not webapp-XX
<Ubulette> sure
<Ubulette> how do I register a mime type ? ie click on a .webapp in nautilus or ff lauch webrunner ?
<Ubulette> asac, on 1st run, I get a python error from xul: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38814/
<Ubulette> (not fatal)
<asac> how is time.so linked?
<asac> (ldd)
<asac> looks like its not linked against any python lib ... which probably causes this
<asac> but then ... python should already be resident in process
<asac> so ... no idea
<asac> does webrunner use pytho at all?
<Ubulette> dont know
<asac> or is it just because our python package is broken?
<asac> (e.g. broken pyxpcom component)
<Ubulette> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38816/
<asac> what happened to firefox lp page?
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox
<asac> (broken)
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner
<asac> (works)
<Ubulette> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox works
<asac> good ... at least it wasn't me :)
<Ubulette> :)
<Ubulette> https://launchpad.net/webrunner
<asac> good
<Ubulette> I have the same error in the console with webrunner and ff3
<Ubulette> hmm
<Ubulette> a click on an url in webrunner is supposed to open in the default browser. ff3 for me. I see ff3 raise, open a tab but the tab remains empty
<Ubulette> maybe that's related to the error in the console
<Ubulette> Error: [Exception... "'Component is not available' when calling method: [nsIHandlerService::getTypeFromExtension] "  nsresult: "0x80040111 (NS_ERROR_NOT_AVAILABLE)"  location: "<unknown>"  data: no] 
<Ubulette> asac, strange
<Ubulette> 30705 open("/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9a9pre/libsqlite3.so", O_RDONLY) = 3
<Ubulette> 30705 open("/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9a9pre/libsqlite3.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<Ubulette> 30705 open("/usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9a9pre/plugins/libsqlite3.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<Ubulette> 30705 open("/usr/lib/libsqlite3.so.0", O_RDONLY) = 27
<Ubulette> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 340568 2007-09-26 19:59 /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9a9pre/libsqlite3.so
<asac> hmm
<asac> is storage completely broken or what?
<Ubulette> no
<asac> we shouldn't ship libsqlite3
<asac> we should use system one ... or ws there an issue?
<Ubulette> there's still no --system-sqlite
<asac> bug 145683
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145683 in ubuntu "Network manager crash with WPA" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/145683
<asac> hmm
<Ubulette> I don't see why the 1st open is not enough
<asac> hmmm xul failed on sparc
<Ubulette> because of what ?
<asac> compiler segfault ;)
<asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9523846/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-sparc.xulrunner_1.8.1.4-2ubuntu4_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> i will ping our toolchain guy ... if he cares
<asac> otherwise its probably just one retry
<Ubulette> hmm, my patch for bz384304 is not good with webrunner
<Ubulette> well, it is but i see some weird stuff in traces
<Ubulette> no, it's wrong
<Ubulette> original problem is different. foo -> xulrunner -> mozilla.sh tries to run foo-bin instead of xulrunner-bin
<asac> mozilla bug 384304
<ubotu> Mozilla bug 384304 in Startup and Profile System "/usr/bin/firefox is not able to handle symlinks due error in the script" [Major,New]  http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=384304
<asac> why your patch?
<asac> what did you change?
<asac> maybe take the one from xul 1.8
<Ubulette> just removed one more line not longer useful so it should be bad for you too
<asac> Ubulette: he? you mean the patch that you have?
<Ubulette>    while [ -h "$progname" ] ; do
<Ubulette> -    bn=`basename "$progname"`
<Ubulette>      cd `dirname "$progname"`
<Ubulette> -    progname=`/bin/ls -l "$bn" | sed -e 's/^.* -> //' `
<Ubulette> +    progname=`basename "$progname"`
<Ubulette>      if [ ! -x "$progname" ] ; then
<Ubulette> I dropped the bn line as i was no longer used
<asac> well you don't follow links anymore by that
<asac> -    progname=`/bin/ls -l "$bn" | sed -e 's/^.* -> //' ` ... this isn't dropped by our path
<asac> patch
<Ubulette> ?
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=268233
<asac> thats the patch in the bug
<asac> that line isn't dropped
<asac> its essential, beacuse its the line that follows the link
<Ubulette> lol
<Ubulette> I redid jsut that
<Ubulette> what did I use yesterday ?????
<asac> LSD ?
<Ubulette> maybe
<asac> ;)
<asac> maybe you didn't look at the patch, but at the script and tried to eye match the diff?
<Ubulette> hmm, yours still looks wrong
<Ubulette> I added the line *after* the value changed
<asac> Ubulette: the patch in the bug is good from what i know
<asac> note that those are two different var names: |progname| + |progbase|
<Ubulette> one using the other...
<Ubulette> so order is important
<asac> yes ... and the order is right ... progbase is always the latest
<asac> (might be wrong, but looks sane to calculate the result after you did the downstep
<Ubulette> the ls stuff is ugly
<Ubulette> the author should learn a bit about readlink
<asac> well ... maybe its not available everywhere
<asac> after all its from free software foundation according to manpage
<Ubulette> asac, [17:29]  <Ubulette> how do I register a mime type ? ie click on a .webapp in nautilus or ff lauch webrunner ?
<asac> oh i was offline then ;)
<asac> Ubulette: firefox.desktop:MimeType=text/html;text/xml;application/xhtml+xml;application/xml;application/vnd.mozilla.xul+xml;application/rss+xml;application/rdf+xml;image/gif;image/jpeg;image/png
<asac> man dh_installmime
<asac> man update-mime
<Ubulette> ty
<Ubulette> http://chatzilla.rdmsoft.com/xulrunner/
<Ubulette> maybe that should be packaged with xul, instead of iceape
<Ubulette> or in addition to
<asac> for now it should be in addition
<asac> iceape is not yet xulrunner ready
<asac> there will be suiterunner though
<Ubulette> I mean, chatzilla as an indep app could be interesting for a lot of users
<Ubulette> maybe as a webrunner app :)
<asac> Ubulette: do we want to disable pyxpcom for this upload? ... it appears to be broken and will certainly cause bug reports
<asac> or does it work?
<Ubulette> it's needed for sugar
<Ubulette> we can up like that and wait for bug reports
<Ubulette> maybe split gnome 1st
<Ubulette> for kde users
<asac> so we want to split gnome right from the beginning?
<Ubulette> looks easy
<Ubulette> i did if for ff3 already
<Ubulette> it
<asac> Ubulette: can you please test if adding rss feed to external reader works with/without gnome-support
<asac> its dependent on gnome-support in 2.0 and thus is broken
<asac> or i can do it
<asac> lets see if i have latest firefox
<Ubulette> I can't i've dropped liferea for good
<asac> $ firefox-3.0
<asac> bash: /usr/bin/firefox-3.0: Permission denied
<asac> strange
<Ubulette> ?
<asac> $ ls -l /usr/bin/firefox-3.0
<asac> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 29 2007-09-27 19:04 /usr/bin/firefox-3.0 -> ../lib/firefox-3.0/firefox.sh
<asac> $ ls -l /usr/lib/firefox-3.0/firefox.sh
<asac> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1071 2007-09-25 06:32 /usr/lib/firefox-3.0/firefox.sh
<Ubulette> it's 755 here
<asac> i just reinstalled
<asac> no change
<Ubulette> hmm
<asac> let me remove and install by downloading again
<asac> Get:1 http://ppa.launchpad.net gutsy/main firefox-3.0 3.0~alpha8-0ubuntu1~mt1 [1184kB] 
<asac> thats the right version?
<asac> yeah its still no x
<asac> strange
<asac> i know it worked in one of the previous packages i tried
<Ubulette> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/firefox-3.0--1190829844-1190830285-PASS-3.0~alpha8-0ubuntu1~mt2--3.0~alpha9~cvs20070926t1041+bbot-1.log.gz
<Ubulette> look at the end of the file, I dump all debs
<Ubulette> it's 755
<Ubulette> based on ~mt2
<asac> mt2?
<asac> did i forget to upload that?
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> hmmm no its mt1 here
<Ubulette> bzr has mt2
<Ubulette> unclosed
<Ubulette> unreleased
<asac> yes ... so i didn't forget :)
<asac> anyway ... ppa thing is not executable .... for whatever reason
<asac> can you please try to install thatone?
<asac> e.g. not your bot products ;)
<Ubulette> just dpkg -c it, you'll know
<asac> well maybe its amd64 :)
<asac> dpkg -c /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox-3.0_3.0~alpha8-0ubuntu1~mt1_amd64.deb | grep firefox.sh
<asac> -rw-r--r-- root/root      1071 2007-09-25 06:32 ./usr/lib/firefox-3.0/firefox.sh
<Ubulette> ohh, mine is build from bzr, yours from a diff
<Ubulette> and diff cannot preserve chmod
<asac> he?
<asac> is firefox.sh shipped by us?
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> why do we do that?
<Ubulette> to migrate the profile
<asac> Ubulette: then the packaging is broken ... you have to use install -m in rules
<asac> a package must not depend on wheteher its build from diff or bzr
<asac> ok ... but then there is at least a reason :)
<asac> i think we should go directly for mt2 then
<Ubulette> it's the same
<Ubulette> should be fixed too
<Ubulette> are you fixing it ?
<asac> you decide
<Ubulette> please do it. I know you like to add a commit or two on top just before release ;)
<asac> ok
<asac> i will add it to prebuild then
<asac> e.g. chmod
<Ubulette> ok
<asac> Ubulette: what is the state of your permissions to upload to ppa?
<asac> are you still blocked being not a beta user?
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> ok
<Ubulette> hmm, I'll add a check on my bot to drop exec from debian/* before build.
<asac> well ... maybe do a chmod -R a-x debian/*
<asac> chmod a+x debian/rules
<asac> bzr commit -m "* simulate permissions of diff.gz" :)
<Ubulette> :)
<asac> no idea why we want those difference in bzr ... so i think thats the way to go
<Ubulette> do I use webrunner-greader or webrunner-google-reader ?
<asac> better google-reader
<asac> unless the product calls itself greader
<asac> (but thats confusing for gnome users)
<Ubulette> it's google reader: http://www.google.com/reader/view/
<asac> yes right
<asac> hmm
<asac> use that for now
<asac> if someone complains we can change it
<myown76> hi to all
<asac> hi
<myown76> could you explain me how should I do to install thunderbird 2.0 on Ubuntu?
<asac> feisty?
<myown76> yes
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/PreviewArchives
<asac> look feisty preview archive
<myown76> thank you
<asac> but be aware that this is *not* an official package ... we don't know of any issues, but they might be there
<myown76> asac: it's not important
<myown76> i need a newest version than 1.5 for installing a plugin
<myown76> thank ypu
<asac> yes, give it a try
<asac> Ubulette: do you want to post a UVF/FF exception bug that i can ack and present to ubuntu-uvf team?
<asac> for xulrunner-1.9 firefox-3.0 combo
<asac> its a safe bet, but its just need formally
<Ubulette> a what ?
<asac> Request for UpstreamVersion and Feature Freeze exception :)
<Ubulette> how do I do that ?
<asac> just file a bug: UVFe/FFe request for xulrunner-1.9 + firefox-3.0
<asac> just say briefly where the preview packages can be found ...
<asac> well ... let me do it :)
<asac> i will try to come up with README.addons tomorrow ... instructions on how to package extensions/locales/plugins
<Ubulette> yep, sorry, I'm not familiar with those UVFe/FFe
<asac> no problem :)
<asac> better stick to tech stuff :) ... you shouldn't be required to fight administration things ;)
<asac> ... so i will do
<Ubulette> asac, the gcc patch
<Ubulette> well, i386/amd64/ppc should be fine already
<Ubulette> lpia may need the gcc patch
<Ubulette> maybe sparc too
<Ubulette> debian bug 401644
<ubotu> Debian bug 401644 in python-lxml "python-lxml: import dies with objectify.so: undefined symbol: previousElement" [Normal,Fixed]  http://bugs.debian.org/401644
<Ubulette> fix import of lxml.objectify. Maybe it's a python bug after all
<Ubulette> looks similar
<asac> hmm its fixed
<Ubulette> what ?
<asac> the bug
<Ubulette> which one ?
<asac> the one above ;)
<Ubulette> python ? gcc ?
<asac> python
<Ubulette> id ?
<asac> 20:42 < ubotu> Debian bug 401644 in python-lxml "python-lxml: import dies with objectify.so: undefined symbol:  previousElement" [Normal,Fixed]  http://bugs.debian.org/401644
<ubotu> Debian bug 401644 in python-lxml "python-lxml: import dies with objectify.so: undefined symbol: previousElement" [Normal,Fixed]  http://bugs.debian.org/401644
<asac> ??
<Ubulette> it's not the same
<Ubulette> I said it looks similar
<asac> right ;) ... you mean its a regression/api change in python 2.5?
<Ubulette> maybe
<Ubulette> i hate python
<Ubulette> i said that already right ?
<Ubulette> :)
<asac> yeah
<asac> but this is a C issue after all :)
<bluekuja> asac: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bluekuja/diff-ext/debian.source
<bluekuja> asac: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bluekuja/diff-ext/upstream.source
<bluekuja> pushed
<bluekuja> everything ready for you
<bluekuja> asac: it builds twice too
<bluekuja> seems ok :)
<bluekuja> asac: want them on mail?
<bluekuja> (links)
<Ubulette> http://mozillalinks.org/wp/2007/09/ubuntu-710-improvements-for-firefox-users/
<bluekuja> asac: I'm leaving, so I sent links on your mail
<bluekuja> cya tomorrow!
<Ubulette> Jazzva, asac: you've gained visibility
<Jazzva> Ubulette: Visibility? The link? :)
<Ubulette> yep
<Jazzva> checking it now
<Jazzva> asac: Anything else we can finish now in Ubufox?
<Jazzva> Oh... adding tooltip to ubuntu/internet icon in plugin finder :)...
<Ubulette> asac: I've pushed webrunner to LP /~mozillateam/webrunner/webrunner
<Ubulette> just grab it and run debian/rules new-orig
<cello_rasp> hi! can I ask about errors, bug issues?
<cello_rasp> heh.. asking to ask...
<cello_rasp> ok, thunderbird suddenly won't load default account. nothing thunderbird related was installed in the time between. profiles.ini is pointing to the folder, yet on thunderbird start, it opens the "new account setup" dialog. using profile manager to point to the default profile does nothing either.
<asac> cello_rasp: maybe your account is locked/in use
<cello_rasp> ok, i made a duplicate folder with the same files and opened that via profile manager. again, it defaults to the dialog. both are chmod 755 with user perms. I can't think if anything else would be using it. that is my 5th clean boot since that happened.
<cello_rasp> shame that it doesn't report what is happening, on command line i only get a bunch of gecko warns:
<cello_rasp> ** (Gecko:5674): WARNING **: AT_SPI_REGISTRY was not started at session startup.
<cello_rasp> ** (Gecko:5674): WARNING **: IOR not set.
<cello_rasp> ** (Gecko:5674): WARNING **: Could not locate registry
<cello_rasp> dang.
<cello_rasp> in your experience would this be down to a file within the profile directory?
<cello_rasp> *could*
<cello_rasp> done fouling up the chan.
<Ubulette> asac, any idea how I can track: Error: [Exception... "'Component does not have requested interface' when calling method: [nsIInterfaceRequestor::getInterface] "  nsresult: "0x80004002 (NS_NOINTERFACE)"  location: "<unknown>"  data: no] 
<asac> yes, you need to find which interface is missing
<Ubulette> I've tried but no luck so far :(
<asac> is that in javascript?
<Ubulette> no idea
<Ubulette> it's also in webrunner
<Ubulette> did you try it ?
<asac> nope
<asac> is the package ready?
<Ubulette> I've package the core and just 1 app
<asac> does it have a javascript-/error-console?
<Ubulette> yes
<asac> what do you see in there?
<Ubulette> start it with -d
<asac> (given that the above is probably on console?)
<Ubulette> asac, well, you know as much as i do
<Ubulette> damn, xul is broekn
<asac>  would try to see if there is any output in the error console ... then i would try to verify that the interfaces implemented by webrunner or by the specific app are actually the ones that latest xulrunner supports
<Ubulette> same message with ff3 and webrunner
<Ubulette> plenty of times while browsing
<asac> try to figure out if this is cause by some extension
<Ubulette> difficult to know why as nothing seems broken in ff3
<asac> e.g. remove/disable them one by one
<asac> or run in -safe-mode
<Ubulette> could you try webrunner, click on any url and see if it shows up in ff (2 or 3)
<asac> if it doesn't work for you i won't work for me most likely ;)
<asac> i have to branch it first
<asac> there is no source in bzr branch
<Ubulette> please do
<asac> just debian
<Ubulette> use new-orig
<Ubulette> now, desktop links works.  cooool :)
<Ubulette> too bad there's no systray
<Ubulette> would be nice for gmail and greader
<gnomefreak> asac: this find command isnt giving me anything, i cd into build-area/iceape/debian and using it isnt giving me crap
<gnomefreak> /debian/iceape even
<gnomefreak> thats because inside iceape is /usr/share/docs/...
<gnomefreak> or /DEBIAN/ with md5sums and control
<gnomefreak> its /usr/share/doc/iceape than just readmes and shit
<gnomefreak> if i cd into work/ubuntu1.x.x/debian/ there is no iceape dir even after building
<Ubulette> gnomefreak, isn't that your bzr dir ? or is your build-area ?
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: build-area is labled as build-ares the most recent comments are bzr dir
<Ubulette> so it's expected that there's no iceape dir in work/ubuntu1.x.x/debian/
<Ubulette> right ?
<gnomefreak> right
<Ubulette> <gnomefreak> if i cd into work/ubuntu1.x.x/debian/ there is no iceape dir even after building
<Ubulette> then I don't get that
<gnomefreak> build-area/iceape/debian/
<gnomefreak> Ubulette: checked just in case
<gnomefreak> even in path right there its not giving me what im looking for
<gnomefreak> and its kind of pissing me off
<gnomefreak> build-area/iceape/debian/iceape
<gnomefreak> that would be path
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2007-09-28
<Ubulette> yes
<gnomefreak> still no matter how hard i search i cant find prefs
<Ubulette> do you have debian/tmp in there ?
<gnomefreak> dont remember let me look
<gnomefreak> yes tmp is there
<gnomefreak> still find command doesnt see to want to look in /etc/ or /usr/ it comes back way too fast
<Ubulette> hmm, build is complete ?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> patch is applied just not working
<Ubulette> well, it's difficult to guess blindly
<gnomefreak> patch sets prefs9browser.toolbar.showbutton.go  true)
<gnomefreak> prefs(browser.....
<gnomefreak> but one installed it never shows up on toolbar
<Ubulette> damn, xul is still broken
<Ubulette> 3rd attemps
<Ubulette> t
<Ubulette> should be good now
<Ubulette> asac, still no idea what's causing the error in xul
<Ubulette> even an empty webrunner shows it
<Ubulette> no addons
<Ubulette> strace doesn't give a hint
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-09-22
<asac> fta: your script fails when branch is ahead of archive
<asac> shouldnt be bad in that order
<fta> isn't what you wanted
<fta> i used !=, not >=
<asac> yeah
<asac> we want to allow branch version >= archive
<asac> but if its just one package then it doesnt need to be updated
<fta> i'm done for today, just comment that test for now
<fta> my karma is melting like ice
<fta> 2008/09/21 11315
<fta> 2008/09/22 11280
<asac> fta: hmm. btw, dpkg-buildpackage -S -si includes the .bzr directory in diff.gz?
<fta> not with bd for sure
<asac> ok
<asac> *sigh*
<asac> imagezoom diverged too
<asac> me replays what was uploaded
<fta> i'm all done with mine but mediatomb and zekr never appeared anywhere
<fta> both were debian syncs
<fta> did I miss something ?
<asac> fta: +Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu.ubuntu.com>
<asac> fta: err
<fta> really? damn
<asac> fta: thats ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com
<asac> isnt it?
<asac> Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
<fta> @ and perl...
<fta> my bad
<fta> not sure if i should reup with the same version or bump...
<asac> fta: he?
<asac> fta: the bogus email made those packages fail for me
<asac> so there shouldnt be anything gone up like that
<fta> it didn't fail here
<asac> fta: what didnt fail?
<asac> fta: thats bad
<asac> fta: you should really use debuild for sources
<asac> but well
<asac> how many are that?
<fta> hm, zekr is in multiverse
<fta> just 2
<asac> fta: you sure htat the bugos maintainer things got into the archive?
<asac> if yes, we probably have to hunt down which launchpad user was created for them
<asac> at least i think lp does that automatically
<fta> i'm sure i dpushed something, i still have it, let me check
<asac> grep ubuntu-motu.ubuntu.com *.changes
<fta> yep, mediatomb had a bad maint
<asac> ok. damage is done, so no need to hurry
<fta> just those 2
<asac> mediatomb an?
<asac> mediatomb and ?
<asac> zekr?
<fta> zekr
<fta> multiverse is like main or universe?
<asac> not sure about that
<asac> its usualyl universe
<asac> i know that motus can upload to flashplugin-nonfree :(
<fta> eheh
<Jazzva> I think we can remove bookmarksftp from the archive
<Jazzva> here is its homepage
<Jazzva> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/14?application=firefox&id=14
<Jazzva> though, current archive version has 1.0.2, last one on amo is 1.0.1
<Jazzva> the thing AMO needs is to include a field for license info
<Jazzva> for example: - Version: 1.2
<Jazzva>  - License: GPL (or MPL, BSD, proprietary, link to the author's license)
<asac> fta: so apparently mediatomb was rejected silently
<asac> thats good news
<asac> same for zekr
<asac> just use the same version with proper Maintainer and upload agina
<fta> just pushed zekr
<Jazzva> should I file a bug for archive removal regarding bookmarksftp?
<fta> i've fixed the script
<fta> subject: [ubuntu/intrepid] zekr 0.5.1.dfsg-1ubuntu1 (Accepted)
<asac> fta: good luck ;)
<asac> Jazzva: so bookmarksftp is dead? and doesnt support ffox 3?
<Jazzva> well, not according to the amo
<Jazzva> and I wasn't able to test it when I installed it
<fta_> subject: [ubuntu/intrepid] mediatomb 0.11.0-3ubuntu1 (Accepted)
<fta_> good, 22 uploads for my 1st time
<Jazzva> asac, anyway, I think its development is discontinued
<asac> fta: i get "speedial" is a native package
<asac> thats a bug i guess?
<Jazzva> asac, fta: Just a question... Have you removed firefox-2 in those uploads to bug 272772? :)
<fta_> asac, because:
<fta_> fta@ix:~ $ apt-cache madison speedial
<fta_> fta@ix:~ $
<fta_> Jazzva, nope
<asac> fta_: speedial is broken
<Jazzva> ok... I'll work on that then :)
<asac> he?
<asac> fta_: speeddial
<asac> fta_: bzt vcs header pointed to wrong location
<asac> Jazzva: is there an upstream dump?
<asac> err
<asac> bump for speeddial?
<asac> apparently that extension hasnt been touched since initial upload ;)
<asac> (well i am uploading it now :))
<Jazzva> not sure... I haven't done anything with that extension
<fta_> asac, you got all the bad ones ;)
<asac> hehe
<asac> did you reshuffle ;)?
<Jazzva> I think this should be the full list of extensions that depend only on firefox when they shouldn't (I think that's only mozilla-bookmarksftp, which isn't even compat), on firefox and firefox-2, and just on firefox-2
<Jazzva> *or just on fx-2
<fta_> asac, nope, i didn't
<asac> doing it-menu
<asac> thats the last for today
<Jazzva> please remove firefox-2 :)
<Jazzva> asac, ^
<asac> too late ;)
<asac> not that important ;)
<Jazzva> sigh... oh, well :)
<asac> though we should have done it
<asac> i will try to remember for the last few
<Jazzva> asac, should I report a global bug for that now then?
<fta_> mozilla Bug 404857
<fta_> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=404857
<fta_>  firefox reloads every font.cache for every page loaded
<Jazzva> well, here's a start... https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/272959
<fta_> the bot is dead
<fta> nice, in ff3.1, the new tab list :)
<asac> Jazzva: firefox-2 removal? yes.
<Jazzva> fta, do we have 3.1 in the archives?
<fta> i'd like to
<Jazzva> ppa? :)
<fta> yes
<fta> lol, i'm in the top30, how is that possible
<fta> http://thc.emanuele-gentili.com/utu/utu_intrepid.php
<fta> kde is leading the pack
<asac> fta: top 15 shouldnt be that hard
<asac> from there on ... the steps get bigger ;)
<fta> indeed
<fta> i really need some sleep
<asac> yeah ... me 2
<asac> cu
<fta> cu
<gnomefreak> asac: is there documents on how mbox works?
<gnomefreak> or atleast how to attach file to debians bug tracker
<gnomefreak> asac: what do you call the firefox addons dialog? ubufox?
<gnomefreak> ok working on linkwidgets. asac can you please get to the 3 i got done hopefully before they are out of date.
<gnomefreak> <targetApplication>
<gnomefreak>   <r:Description>
<gnomefreak>     <id>{a463f10c-3994-11da-9945-000d60ca027b}</id>
<gnomefreak>     <minVersion>0.5</minVersion>
<gnomefreak>     <maxVersion>0.7.1</maxVersion>
<gnomefreak>   </r:Description>
<gnomefreak> </targetApplication>
<gnomefreak> </r:Description>
<gnomefreak> </r:RDF>
<gnomefreak> you would think they would tell you what app it is since it has different em:id
<gnomefreak> ok linkwdgets looks straight forward but waiting till after breakfast
<jeroen-> why is the package firefox pulling so much gnome-dependicies, like gtksu en even synaptic? I am a kubuntu user
<jeroen-> talking about intrebit
<gnomefreak> it will bring in gtk libs but i see no reason for the 2 you said
<gnomefreak> jeroen-: hardy or intrepid?
<jeroen-> latter
<jeroen-> one
<jeroen-> metapackage firefox
<jeroen-> even gnome-app-install
<gnomefreak> firefox-3.0 is bringing in the gtk deps
<jeroen-> gnomefreak: are you using adept?
<gnomefreak> jeroen-: ask asac when hes around and show him the dep list http://pastebin.mozilla.org/540990 that way he has all info needed you might want to try abrowser
<gnomefreak> jeroen-: nope i just restoreed my intrepid box and havent had a chanve to install kde4 yet
<gnomefreak> ok off for breakfaast
<jeroen-> same from command line and with abrowser
<jeroen-> oh well I need it now
<jeroen-> gnomefreak: abrowser, thats the same without the name?
<jeroen-> mm to late
<asac> urr ... team report is due already :/
<asac> [DONE sep] fta became MOTU
<asac> [DONE sep] mozillateam meeting
<asac> not sure ,)
<asac> [DONE sep] abrowser rdepends transition
<asac> [DONE sep] eula business ;)
<asac> [DONE sep] release of ffox 2.0.0.17/3.0.2 and xul 1.9.0.2 and seamonkey 1.1.12 and tbird 2.0.0.17
<Jazzva> so that thing is working?
<asac> oh no
<asac> fta: do you still have this 3d anmaytion?
<asac> Jazzva: which thing?
<asac> Jazzva: oh ... no. i just used it ;)
<asac> a-priori ;)
<asac> but i think it should have been [DONE sep08]
<asac> :)
<Jazzva> i see :)
<Jazzva> i'm finishing the file of that global bug for packages that depend on firefox-2
<Jazzva> s/the file/filing/
<asac> Jazzva: cool. lets look at that bug after that then
<asac> (before getting archive admins attention)
<asac> maybe there is software that can still be fixed for ffox 3
<Jazzva> well, all of the reported is compat with ff-3
<Jazzva> (at least that's what the depends line says)
<Jazzva> except bookmarksftp
<asac> Jazzva: oh. ok. lets file a separate bug for "archive" removal then
<asac> and one for "archive depend elimination" :)
<Jazzva> mhm... that would include firefox-ubuntu-theme and stuff :)
<asac> Jazzva: archive removal?
<gnomefreak> im waiting on author to add license to foxmarks to replace bookmarksftp
<Jazzva> I guess that would be in the archive removal
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, great ;)
<Jazzva> :)
<asac> gnomefreak: have you asked him to add a license file to the .xpi too?
<gnomefreak> the new one is nonfree license
<asac> that would be great
<gnomefreak> asac: yes
<gnomefreak> sent email yeterday
<asac> gnomefreak: err. if its nonfree then we dont need to bother i guess
<Jazzva> nonfree license? how will that get in the archive?
<gnomefreak> asac: no the new bookmarksftp(new project dont remember name) foxmarks is free from what i can tell it used to be apache license
<asac> ah cool
 * gnomefreak working with debian on the bookmarks extension
<asac> go ahead then ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: who is the debian guy?
<gnomefreak> hard name to spell give me a minute and ill get it
<gnomefreak> i asked yesterday if anyone knew him i got no answer
<gnomefreak> Yaroslav Halchenko
<gnomefreak> [reed]: the info about mozilla mailing lists (my emails not going through here is mail i got:
<gnomefreak> Messages from non-subscribers are automatically rejected. Please
<gnomefreak> subscribe to the list first before attempting to post, or ensure that
<gnomefreak> you are posting using the address you subscribed with.
<gnomefreak> if i wasnt subscribed than why the hell does it come to my email :(
<asac> fta: didnt we have a fennec branch somewhere?
<Jazzva> asac, done. bug 272959
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272959 in webdeveloper "Packages that depend on firefox-2 or firefox should just depend on firefox" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272959
<Jazzva> all of them (except bookmarksftp) depend on firefox | firefox-2, or firefox-3.0 | firefox-2
<asac> jcastro: did you ever get an (n)ack from launchpad team on the "super"-project chromium-project?
<gnomefreak> asac: do you know the guy?
<asac> gnomefreak: no. whats his nick?
<gnomefreak> dont know
<gnomefreak> its been email and bug reports
<asac> gnomefreak: whats his solution then?
<gnomefreak> asac: nothing yet its in my hands he suggested foxmarks so i keep him informed but after i package it for us i will do debians and he said he would sponsor the upload
<asac> gnomefreak: not sure. but most likely we want to use our branches if we need to do something anyway
<gnomefreak> right
<asac> gnomefreak: have you asked him if we would be willing to work with our infrastructure?
<asac> using xpi.mk, med-xpi-unpack et al
<gnomefreak> no not until i find out if he is Ubuntu dev as well
<asac> benefits: we would get automatic process
<asac> gnomefreak: he doesnt need to be a ubuntu dev
<gnomefreak> i will talk to him about it next chance i get, but he pretty much doesnt want to work on it thats why i got it. he either emailed the Ml or me directly dont remember about this
<gnomefreak> please dont use bookmarksftp as a depend
<gnomefreak> i have asked that it gets removed i still need someone to ack that bug so we can continue with it
<Volans> Hi asac, you and fta have done a very hard job tonight :)
<Volans> (hoping my list was useful)
<asac> Volans: yeah
<asac> Volans: though adding all the bug tasks was most likely the longer task ;)
<asac> my fingers ached ;)
<Volans> sure!
<asac> Volans: but was good for sure ;)
<gnomefreak> wtf is going on damnit
<Volans> sorry if I don't have helped but I come back at home at 5 today morning ;)
<asac> Volans: are there still questions i forgot to answer for these extension scripts?
 * gnomefreak getting so sick of this bullshiot
<asac> Volans: thats fine ;)
<asac> gnomefreak: which bullshit are you after?
<gnomefreak> i casnt fucking email dev-apps-calendar@lists.mozilla.org and i am subscribed to it or i would never get emails from it
<gnomefreak> s/cant
<Volans> asac: no, but I will try to test a better newer searching algorithm without entering in the tricky version string comparison
<gnomefreak> dev-apps-calendar-bounces+gnomefreak=ubuntu.com@lists.mozilla.org
<gnomefreak> that tells me im subscribed
<gnomefreak> they keep sending it to gnomefreak but im sending it from the subscribed address
<asac> Volans: hmm. i think in the end we need a normalizer for mozilla versioing
<asac> or a script that does the tests for us
<asac> e.g. versioncmp version1 version2
<asac> == -1 if smaller, 0 if equal, 1 if greater
<Volans> I was thinking that the install.rdf file must be updated with a newer version
<asac> or something like that
<asac> why?
<Volans> so if we see the last modification time of that fine inside the xpi
<Volans> /fine/file/
<asac> Volans: thats all doing assumptions that are likely to be inaccurate at some point
<asac> i really think that writing a proper compare funciton is worth the effort
<asac> but if thats too hard we can of course start with some heuristic
<asac> i just see us forgetting about this and at some point bumping into issues when everybody forgot about what exactly was done :-D
<Volans> make a generic one can be hard, make a function that use a pattern can be very simple, if we save the pattern in the main config file among the name and AMOID...
<Volans> likely the version synatax will not change for newer versions
<asac> Volans: there should be a script for version compare available somewhere in the mozilla tree
<asac> at least i hope ;)
<Volans> ok, I can take a look
<gnomefreak> asac: does this name look familar giggzounet i cant tell if that is his nick or not
<fta2> lo
<gnomefreak> no matter what address i send it from they seem to get it from gnomefreak address
<gnomefreak> im my outgoing settings i set up all emails but gnomefreak is the default so shouldnt it send from any address i use even though its not default? this is tbird 2.0.0*
<asac> urgh. major bustage of my adsl modem
<fta2> asac, hi
<fta2> asac, are you done with the uploads?
<fta2> asac, was the script useful? i mean, was it worth it?
<jcastro> asac: no I didn't
<asac> fta2: i think so yes. unfortunately i was struck quite a few times by the updated bzr branch error
<asac> fta2: but definitly good script ;)
<fta2> excellent
<asac> fta2: but i think i have 3 uploads left
<asac> fta2: feel free to take them ;)
<asac> fta2: or one or two ;)
<asac> i have to finish sec update now
<asac> fta2: sm will most likely be out tomorrow too :/
<fta2> i can do the one in intrepid, maybe hardy if it's just a matter of updating the sources (ie, not backporting the patches, i don't have much time for that)
<asac> fta2: no backporting needed. even if, i have the backports
<asac> maybe iceape in gutsy ... but well
<asac> ;)
<gnomefreak> we dont need to add /* ***** BEGIN LICENSE BLOCK ***** to the copyright file right?
<asac> gnomefreak: technically not
<gnomefreak> ok cool
<asac> fta2: ok. the idea would be to upload seamonkey security update to PPA ... then test and ask jdstrand to reup that to security
<asac> fta2: people complain about spam now in the bug ;)
<asac> bug 272772
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272772 in ubuntu-docs "packages that Depend/Recommend/Suggest firefox (meta-package) must alternatively Depend/Recommend/Suggest abrowser" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272772
<asac> "I *really* need to unsubscribe from this list. I don't want to be on it
<asac> anymore and no matter what I do I keep getting emails. I have tried here
<asac> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-doc and that's not working.
<asac> Help please."
<Volans> asac: is the mozilla-team list not the ubuntu-doc
<asac> Volans: no
<Volans> and I think is a one time high traffic ;)
<asac> yeah
<asac> ;)
<asac> Volans: problem is that because we added ubuntu-doc package all the mail went to that ml too ;)
<Volans> ah ok
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: asac what is the last target and what em:id do i use since they are different? http://pastebin.mozilla.org/541023
<gnomefreak> eh application target
<asac> gnomefreak: you use the em:id of the extension ... not the target
<asac> (if you are talking aobut the directory name)
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, this should be the extension id <id>linkwidget@clav.mozdev.org</id>
<Jazzva> eh...
<Jazzva> linkwidget@clav.mozdev.org
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, you should look for <id> or <em:id> that is not nested inside <targetApplicatio> tag
<Jazzva> that is the top <id> or <em:id>
<gnomefreak> thats what i was thinking about while smoking a minute ago
<gnomefreak> thanks
<Jazzva> np
<gnomefreak> i hate errors that you cant find. be back i need to step away before i lose it
<gnomefreak> ha found the problem ;)
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmmm
<gnomefreak> im betting its the id that is wrong
<gnomefreak> either that or it cant be used in 3.0 final
<gnomefreak> well it says 3.0* but the install.rdf had 3.0b4
<gnomefreak> Jazzva: this set up in rules builds fine fails to install, any changes made it fails to build. any ideas would be greatly apprecated rules file: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/541034
<gnomefreak> it installs just doesnt show up in abrowser
<gnomefreak> since abrowser is firefox unbranded it should work in it as well
<asac> gnomefreak: MOZ_XPI_EMID := {linkwidget@clav.mozdev.org}
<asac> thats wrong
<asac> curly brackets? why?
<asac> the uuid based EMIDs have curly brackets in the id itself
<asac> just remove them
<gnomefreak> remove the {?
<asac> new round of packages for "EULA" bug;)
<asac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/269656/comments/500
<asac>  \o/ i made the 500th post
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 269656 in firefox-3.0 "AN IRRELEVANT LICENSE IS PRESENTED TO YOU FREE-OF-CHARGE ON STARTUP" [High,In progress]
<gnomefreak> ;)
<asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17836902/firstrun2.png
<asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17836924/about_rights.png
<asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17836931/about_rights_expanded.png
<asac> gnomefreak: yes. the EMID should exactly what is in install.rdf
<asac> they usually dont have {} there
<asac> unless they use the old uuid approach
<gnomefreak> ah i see
<gnomefreak> it is <id/bleh
<gnomefreak> so just the bleh
<Jazzva> asac, that looks good :)
<gnomefreak> asac: no need to uncomment the id line right?
 * gnomefreak looks at png's
<Jazzva> gnomefreak, moz_xpi_emid line? you should uncomment it
<gnomefreak> ok
<Jazzva> that is, if xpi.mk fails to find em:id...
<gnomefreak> testing now
<gnomefreak> fuck this extension
<gnomefreak> it worked but its not compatible with 3.0.2
<gnomefreak> so i guess ill see what happens when changed
<gnomefreak> every other one uses max version 3.0 and it works in 3.0.2
<gnomefreak> this one doesnt
<gnomefreak> that worked
<asac> gnomefreak: no .the other use 3.0.*
<gnomefreak> ah the *
<gnomefreak> ill use that
<gnomefreak> 3.0.2 worked as well
<gnomefreak> but ill make it broad
<asac> bug 273170
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273170 in firefox-3.0 "abrowser and firefox-3.0 commands don't work" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273170
<asac> gnomefreak: we want 3.0.* in extensions
<asac> otherwise we need to update the maxversion on every update
<asac> which doesnt scale
<gnomefreak> im using it
<gnomefreak> ok fixed branches and all is working on my system but im rebuilding it for PPA
<gnomefreak> and no lintian warnings :)
<gnomefreak> ok pushed to PPA for review. ill be testing it today until i run out of things to test (very small amount of prefference settings
<gnomefreak> asac: thats 4 that can be reviewed and pushed ( except linkwidgets im testing today but shouldnt be too long) none of them have errors or warnings from lintian. if we can still push to Intrepid
<gnomefreak> im done for now. be back a bit later
<asac> gnomefreak: thanks
<asac> gnomefreak: can you provide me with the list fo 4 things that can be reviewed?
<asac> (sorry, but i lost track  on which extensions you touched)
<fta2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=926488
<asac> yeah. good news
<gnomefreak> asac: https://edge.launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/+archive  chatzilla- 0.9.83-0ubuntu1~jjv1 firegpg - 0.5.1-0ubuntu1~jjv1 linkwidgets - 1.6-0ubuntu1~jjv  wizz-rss - 3.0.0.2-0ubuntu1~jjv1
 * gnomefreak goes to lunch 
<Wellark> is it a known bug that firefox window is initially sized so that the window title bar (and control buttons) is under the gnome upper panel
<Wellark> i'm running intrepid aplha-6
<Wellark> there were so many bugs in the bug tracker that I couldn't tell :/
<asac> Wellark: what screen resolution are you running?
<gnomefreak> compiz
<gnomefreak> disable compiz it should work normal
<asac> Wellark: is it that the window size is exceeds your screen or is it just displaced?
<asac> gnomefreak: you can reproduce that?
<gnomefreak> its been compiz bug for a while
<gnomefreak> asac: dont use it
<gnomefreak> i dont
<gnomefreak> problem was any window you opened would hide under menu
<gnomefreak> try disabling it and see if it works
<newz2000> have anyone noticed that flashblock stopped working the other day? (i.e. it doesn't block any flash movies)
 * newz2000 should have checked bugs first... does it now
<gnomefreak> i still havent had time to get lunch
<gnomefreak> newz2000: from repos or from addond site?
<gnomefreak> addons
<newz2000> gnomefreak: I've tried both
<gnomefreak> ours was working AFAIK
<newz2000> I noticed it because my version of flash has a tendancy to crash pulseaudio
<gnomefreak> newz2000: remoev libflashsupport
<gnomefreak> newz2000: try flashblock with a new firefox profile
<newz2000> gnomefreak: I'm happy to try, how do I do that?
<newz2000> (libflashsupport not installed btw)
<gnomefreak> i can test it tomorrow. i am doing lunch and than finishing a spreadsheet
<newz2000> oh, found the profile thingy
<gnomefreak> newz2000: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Bugs
<Wellark> gnomefreak: i don't want to disable compiz now that I finally have a machine capable of running it :P
<newz2000> yep, still shows flash movies even though flashblock is enabled
<gnomefreak> Wellark: just to test it
<newz2000> thanks gnomefreak, I'll check that out and file a bug if appropriate
<gnomefreak> newz2000: on all sites?
<newz2000> I only tested one with the clean profile (youtube)
<gnomefreak> try a few
<Wellark> gnomefreak: sure, of course I can do that :)
<Wellark> but not today
<Wellark> i put my laptop away already
<gnomefreak> Wellark: if it fixes it file a bug on compiz if it doesnt fix it file bug on ff or abrowser whatever you use
<newz2000> ok, testd with three so far and no blocking is happening
<gnomefreak> ok im going to lunch i hope. need to find a way of dumping memory without restarting if i find a way i might get rich
<gnomefreak> newz2000: what version do you have installed? apt-cache policy flashblock
<newz2000> Installed: 1.3.10a~snapshot20080611-0ubuntu2
<Wellark> gnomefreak: will do, thanks!
<gnomefreak> newz2000: hardy?
<newz2000> gnomefreak: intrepid
<gnomefreak> what browser?
<newz2000> firefox 3
<newz2000> 3.0.2
<gnomefreak> ok file bug on flashblock and subscribe me so i can test tomorrow
<gnomefreak> asac: ill be back a bit later while working on spreadsheet
<newz2000> gnomefreak: ok, are you gnomefreak on launchpad?
<gnomefreak> yes
<newz2000> ok, will do
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak: or john vivirito
<gnomefreak> -:
<fta> back
<fta> asac, lol, i just read comments on the transition bug
<fta> SUNBIRD_0_9_RELEASE
<armin76> fta: link for the bug? :)
<fta> bug 272772
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272772 in ubuntu-docs "packages that Depend/Recommend/Suggest firefox (meta-package) must alternatively Depend/Recommend/Suggest abrowser" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272772
<fta> http://www.crunchgear.com/2008/09/22/boob-powered-mouse-and-mouse-pad/
<wikz> fta: why does fix_unix_installer.patch remove the line -$(error you need a "--enable-static --disable-shared" build to create an installer) in the installer makefile.in ?
<wikz> Can't we add it in the DEB_CONFIGURE_USER_FLAGS= ?
<fta> we don't want static
<wikz> Ohh k
<fta> btw, this patch has been rejected by upstream
<fta> but they didn't propose anything useful to replace it, so i keep it until someone proposes something better
<fta> wikz, ^^, if you do, let me know :)
<wikz> Right now I'm immitating a lot of changes that you did
<wikz> fta: FOr e.g adding the /installer/unnix/pack...
<fta> is that patch needed for you too ?
<fta> if you can fix that in your tree, it's better than adding a patch in the debian packaging
<wikz> The thing is our trunk is changing so much that I don't feel like bothering my other devs
<wikz> we have a delivery ate this october mid
<wikz> and packaging is not a priority now
<wikz> I also diabled NSS for libpurple
<fta> can't you just open a bug and add your patch so someone could have a look later?
<wikz> I will
<wikz> I will
<fta> would be nice :)
<wikz> As I said I also have a prob with NSS for libpurple
<fta> what kind of problem?
<wikz> when I build the moz way it build fine.but when I build it the debain way it complains of the nss base header files missing
<fta> do you have libnss3-dev installed ?
<wikz> I have NSS and NSPR libs installed
<fta> you need the -dev packages
<wikz> yes
<wikz> I even installed the one in your PPA
<wikz> There is a config file for libpurple I need to go through it
<wikz> fta: listen I forgot to patch the /installer/makefile.in for that line .The whole thing built but failed because of that one.Can I now reume from there somehow ?the -nc flag doesn't work !
<fta> sure, move to build-area where the debian dir is, with quilt, pop until you are on the right patch, fix it, refresh, push -a, then go back to the root of the tree (where the debian dir is - still in build-area), and run dpkg-buildpackage -nc
<fta> it should work
<fta> (assuming you don't mess up your patches stack)
<fta> (and you run the commands in the right directory)
<wikz> ok
<fta> don't forget to copy the fixed patch to your bzr branch afterwards
<fta> i hope you are committing your changes on a regular base :)
<wikz> fta: At one point it complains of this dh_install: spicebird-0.7 missing files (debian/tmp/usr/lib/spicebird-0.7*/thunderbird*), aborting ,why is that ?Wher is it picking up from ?
<wikz> I don't have thunderbird in any of my files in debian dir
<fta> are you sure ? dh_install uses the *.install files
<fta> look in your build-area
<wikz> it is picking up from the .install files because I had the MOZ_APP name differently set in autoconf.mk and it complained
<wikz> alright
<wikz> got it
<wikz> sorry
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-09-23
<fabrice_sp> Hi. I've been working on Bug #272263, and I get a working package. My question is: should I change the binary name from icedove-dispmua to thunderbird-dispmua?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272263 in icedove-dispmua "icedove-dispmua: Package has a Depends on icedove (<= 2.0.0.99) which cannot be satisfied in Intrepid" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272263
<fabrice_sp> Or because of license issue, I should wait?
<fabrice_sp> the same happen with icedove-nostalgy
<XioNoX> hi!
<gnomefreak> anyone running KDE with grub splash defined in /boot/grub? it should be the firsst few lines
<asac> nope :)
<armin76> asac: you broke mozilla's infra
<asac> armin76: me?
<asac> armin76: how that?
<armin76> ftp.mozilla.org doesn't work
<armin76> and mozilla.org gives 501, although www.moz works
<asac> armin76: good ;)
<asac> i succeeded in pushing back the release :-D
<asac> jk
<asac> fta: could you push nss.head and nspr.dev to your PPA?
<asac> i would love to get broader testing on whether the soname migration really doesnt cause any regressions
<asac> (even without respinnning)
<armin76> is 3.0.2 going to be released today?
<asac> fta: actually i was confused again by the branches ;) ... so i ended up doing things in nspr.dev ... and nss.head
<asac> armin76: i think so
<gnomefreak> asac: i finished testing linkwidgets this morning so far no problems with it. so now all 4 are done and ready
 * gnomefreak goes to look for another one
<asac> ok ... i posted 522th comment now ;) ... hopefull we wont reach 550 on that bug soon :)
<asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17877769/firstrun.png
<asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17877774/about_rights.png
<asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/17877776/about_rights_expanded.png
<asac> those most likely are the versions that will go on \o/
<gnomefreak> asac: are these separate tabs?
<asac> he?
<asac> gnomefreak: if you click on the "Know Your Rights ..." button
<asac> it will open about_rights.png
<asac> when you click on the title at the bottom it will expand to the about_rights_expanded.png
<gnomefreak> ah i see i missed the first one
<gnomefreak> asac: good job maybe now once pushed that bug can be closed
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah. i marked it "fix committed" ;)
<asac> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/269656/comments/522
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 269656 in ubufox "AN IRRELEVANT LICENSE IS PRESENTED TO YOU FREE-OF-CHARGE ON STARTUP" [High,Fix committed]
<gnomefreak> yay finally spreadsheat bullshit and $HOME is cleaned up and organized
 * gnomefreak smoke
<gnomefreak> im gonna end up rebooting (kernel upgrade
<gnomefreak> ) and breakfast ;)
<XioNoX> hi!
<asac> hi XioNoX
<XioNoX> Hi asac!
<asac> [reed]: http://mozilla.com/ ... is that intentional that nothing happens ;)?
<asac> http://mozilla.org/
<XioNoX> I'm at school, i have a very bad connexion outside the school
<asac> XioNoX: how that?
<XioNoX> I use a wifi bridge between 2 buildings with a low signal
<XioNoX> so i have frequent deconexions
<XioNoX> the MAOW was cool, and very interesting :)
<XioNoX> asac, I've discover FUEL :)
<asac> nice ;)
<XioNoX> What is new on your side ?
<XioNoX> asac, What happend with mozilla.org ?
<XioNoX> I can't connect to irc too
<asac> realy?
<asac> hmm ... strange
<asac> XioNoX: new on my side? not much except the infamous EULA bug ;)
<XioNoX> Yeah, we can't miss it :D
<XioNoX> where does it come from ?
<dholbert> [reed]: ping?
<dholbert> all mozilla.org & mozilla.com servers seem to be down :(
<XioNoX> dholbert, I agree, even the irc server
<XioNoX> I think reed is busy :D
<dholbert> XioNoX: yup :-/ and bugzilla
<XioNoX> i have to go
<XioNoX> see you
<dholbert> seeya
<asac> cu XioNoX
<dholbert> and people.mozilla.org, and the mail server, and hg.mozilla.org for source code...
<asac> ouch
<dholbert> and tinderbox
<asac> sounds more like a complete network down issue :)
<dholbert> yeah :)
<asac> router bustage ;)
<dholbert> I came in to the office early to get some work done, but now I'm wishing I'd stayed home
<dholbert> wish I knew which closet to open & which router to reboot :)
<asac> i know what you mean :-D
<asac> dholbert: so its even down from within the office? is all this co-located?
 * dholbert shuts down power to entire Mozilla offices & then turns it on again, to reboot everything
<dholbert> Good point, yeah
<dholbert> Most of the servers are elsewhere
<dholbert> lol no way to report the problem... methods would be (a) IRC -- down.  (b) bugzilla - down.  (c) look up an IT person's phone number -- but our phonebook page is down
<asac> maybe the whistler truck finally made it to your place :-P
<dholbert> darn those microsofties and their rogue laundry trucks!
<dholbert> oh well.  Maybe I'll install intrepid on my laptop instead of working, then. :)
<asac> at least you still have general internet
<asac> that helps in getting distraction
<dholbert> Yeah, totally
<dholbert> though, if I had no internet here but Mozilla stuff was up elsewhere
<dholbert> I could at least go home and get stuff done there :)
<asac> @time los_angeles
<ubottu> Current time in America/Los_Angeles: September 23 2008, 05:56:52 - Next meeting: QA Team in 1 day
<dholbert> ooh, snazzy
<asac> hmm ... 1 hour to go until release team notices that something is wrong ;)
<dholbert> which release team?
<asac> mozilla
<dholbert> from nightlies failing, you mean?
<dholbert> or from when joduinn wakes up? :)
<asac> dholbert: no ... today there was a release from what i heard ;)
<dholbert> Ah, righto
<gnomefreak> do we not have a meeting date and time for next one?
<gnomefreak> foxmarks isnt gonna happen for a while most likely during next dev cycle
<asac> gnomefreak: we dont? i thougth we have meetings scheduled for at least the rest of the year
<gnomefreak> asac: i was reading the topic
<asac> ah
<gnomefreak> it says TBA
<asac> hmm
<asac> yeah. i think we scheduled them already
<asac> volans can probably tell more
<asac> (when he is back)
<gnomefreak> im cc'ing the foxmarks emails to mailing list.
<asac> gnomefreak: good
<gnomefreak> son of a bitch i did email him already about this.
<gnomefreak> asac: any reason we dont accept Creative Commons Attribution 2.5 license for extensions?
<gnomefreak> and what is DFSG?
<asac> hehe
<asac> gnomefreak: not sure
<asac> where is that license?
<asac> DFSG - Debian Free Software Guidlines --> which define tests to check for freeness of a license
<asac> gnomefreak: i think http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/2.5/ should be fine
<gnomefreak> asac: i dont have a link for it
<gnomefreak> asac: ill read it but either way there is no license in foxmarks no matter how much i wish it was there
<asac> ok
<fta2> yop
<asac> i am preparing for lunchy now ;)
<asac> urgh
<asac> http://news.opensuse.org/2008/09/22/serious-e1000e-driver-issue-in-sle-11-beta-1-and-opensuse-111-beta-1/
<asac> seems we have that issue too here :/
<asac> "The Intel e1000e driver on openSUSE 11.1 Beta 1 and SUSE Linux Enterprise 11 Beta 1 might have a serious issue with the potential to damage the network card in a way that it cannot be used any longer."
<gnomefreak> who thinks this email looks like spam? mx167-86-voicenet.voicenet.com ([207.103.167.86]
<gnomefreak> it had subject "how to block websites in firefox"
<gnomefreak> were not packaging themes for FF3 are we?
 * gnomefreak likes Chomifox
<asac> gnomefreak: i dont see an urgent need for packaged themese, but I i dont think there is anything against doing that
<gnomefreak> i agree its not urgent but i think we should concider it for intrepid+1 (something that starts with a j)
<gnomefreak> http://www.mozillazine.org/talkback.html?article=24003
<gnomefreak> this is interesting http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/07/13/please-insert-25-cents-to-login/
<gnomefreak> brb im gonna see what it does
<asac> bug 272305
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272305 in network-manager "NM 0.7: applet does not react if "Auto GSM network connection" is selected too fast" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272305
 * gnomefreak goes to lay down i slept less than 2 hours last night. 
<asac> gnomefreak: get some rest
<asac> cu later
<gnomefreak> im gonna try ill see you when i get up
<asac> [reed]: help :( ... i cannot verify the final advisories and the bugs we have fixed :(
<asac> [reed]: bz is up again. thanks a bunch
<dholbert> woot, bugzilla is indeed back up
<dholbert> though mozilla irc still seems to be down...
<asac> dholbert: err ... i am online on mozilla irc
<dholbert> asac: rly? xchat thinks it's been retrying & timing out repeatedly for a while
<dholbert> maybe it's got the wrong IP cached
<dholbert> asac: what IP do you get when you ping irc.mozilla.org ?
<dholbert> asac: I get 63.245.212.23 , which I can't traceroute to :(
<asac> dholbert: 63.245.212.23 ... so the same
<asac> but i am definitly connected and there is "noise" in the channel
<dholbert> k, thanks.  Interesting
<asac> fta: tbird 3.0 + enigmail ?
<fta2> ?
<asac> fta: we dont have an engimail for 3.0 yet right?
<fta2> i remember gnomefreak had issues with it months ago, i don't know if it's still there
<XioNoX> back!
<asac> yay
<XioNoX> asac, what happened to the mozilla serveurs ?
<asac> XioNoX: apparently power outage at colo
<asac> but thats just a 3rd hand info ;)
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> asac, so how it is going for intrepid ?
<asac> XioNoX: i lack behind in all areas :)
<XioNoX> can you add a little feature in nm-apelet before intrepid is released ? :D
<XioNoX> hehe
<sebner> asac: now the flash fix made it into the archive, right? :)
<asac> XioNoX: which feature do you want?
<asac> sebner: which flash fix?
<XioNoX> add a refresh button in the wireless network list
<sebner> asac: pulseaudio ;)
<XioNoX> so what could I do now, witch is not too time consuming ?
<asac> sebner: yeah \o/
<asac> XioNoX: hmm
<asac> XioNoX: you could special case a bunch of plugin names in ubufox depending on the filename
<asac> XioNoX: e.g. libgnash*so should show up as Gnash SWF Player
<sebner> asac: \o'/
<asac> XioNoX: e.g. libswfdec*.so should show up as Swfdec SWF Player
<asac> and libflashsupport or npviewer.flash... should show up as Adobe Flash SWF Player
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> XioNoX: be sure that you start with current main HEAD
<asac> XioNoX: that should be quite a simple task i hope ;)
<XioNoX> I think too
<asac> XioNoX: also, we still want to add a menu entry that will start the plugin finder wizard for the mime-type in the alternative wizard
<XioNoX> asac, this one : https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/ubufox/main ?
<asac> yeah or simply lp:ubufox
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> asac, I don't see anything on intrepid when I go to a webpage with flash content
<asac> sure that correct ubufox isi installedß
<asac> XioNoX: if you dont have flash installed it wont work afaicr
<asac> "dont have any flash installed" i mean
<XioNoX> asac, 0.6~b1 ?
<asac> XioNoX: yeah
<asac> i think so
<XioNoX> nothing...
<asac> XioNoX: any other extension installed?
<XioNoX> nop
<asac> XioNoX: maybe a special site .. works here on youtbue at leat
<XioNoX> t45ol.com
<asac> works
<XioNoX> not for me
<asac> XioNoX: is the "manauge content plugins" menu entry visible in tools menu?
<XioNoX> even on youtube
<XioNoX> no
<asac> XioNoX: then you havent installed it properly
<asac> the menu will always appear beacuse its a simple mechanism
<asac> XioNoX: rev 115 is the branch revision
<XioNoX> i install updates of the week and I check
<fabrice_sp_> Hi. Any opinion about Bug #272263, and my proposal to rename binary package to thunderbird-dispmua (apart from correcting dependency from icedove to thunderbird)?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272263 in icedove-dispmua "icedove-dispmua: Package has a Depends on icedove (<= 2.0.0.99) which cannot be satisfied in Intrepid" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272263
<XioNoX> asac, how can I check the branch revision ?
<XioNoX> of ubufox, because even with updates I got nothing
<XioNoX> I'm upgrading my main/production ubuntu to Intrepid
<XioNoX> I home it is stable enough
<asac> XioNoX: bzr log |head
<XioNoX> asac, I'm using the deb version of ubufox
<asac> XioNoX: dont know. the menu should show up. maybe you have still an old ubufox in your profile or something :/
<asac> anyone else here has ubufox installed and could verfiy that the TOols -> Manage Content Plugins menu entry exists?
<fta> asac, i see you took care about nss, thanks, i totally forgot about it
<asac> fta: well. i had this soname thing on my plate
<fta> asac, btw, what happened with the symbols files? the diff looks huge
<asac> fta: would be nice if you oculd test it
<asac> fta: yeah. i bumped all versions to current package versoin
<asac> to reflect that the soname changed
<fta> hm, i see. ok
<asac> fta: also in nss.head there was some cruft for the libs that were copied to /usr/lib
<asac> fta: like freebl.so and so on
<asac> fta: i should have committed in multiple steps to make those diffs more readable ... i agree
<fta> upstream changes a few things in nss yesterday, kind of reorg
<fta> changed
<asac> fta: in HEAD?
<fta> yes
<fta> got that from my bonsai feed
<asac> nspr is also transitioned on .dev branch
<asac> we have to think about nspr.head ... not sure if that was supposed to be still active
<asac> i think with both we should be 100% upstream compatible again
<asac> i have to resurrect my fedora though to test if our binaries really run on their system
<asac> but that can take at least a week
<fta> ok
<fta> asac, now that ff3.0 is out, can i update & push 3.1 to intrepid ?
<fta> i mean, to universe
<asac> 3.0 isnt out yet :)
<asac> or is it?
<fta> it's not ? i saw your changelog closing it !?
<asac> yeah
<asac> but not yet officially
<asac> i am waiting for them to pull the trigger ;)
<fta> not pushed yet or waiting in a queue ?
<asac> fta: upstream hasnt announed it ... we cannot go ahead until they publish their security advisories
<fta> oh, i saw xul, not ff
<fta> build6
<asac> fta: i uploaded xul ... figuring that that wont cause less confusion
<asac> err would
<fta> i was just waiting for a closed changelog to re-sync 1.9.1/3.1
<asac> fta: i think ffox 3.0.2 is closed
<asac> fta: you can merge up
<fta> ok
<fta> great
<asac> i will try to file a bug for 3.1 and subscribe motu-release too ... explaining the idea of 1.9.1
<asac> fta: but later ... have to do something for 2 hours now ;)
<fta> ok, i still have to resync all my branches then merge, take your time
<fta> asac, i will then comment on the bug to explain the changes i made, and why i made them
<mdke> asac: I don't suppose you've had any luck looking at ubuntu-docs yet? if you have any questions on how the package is laid out, please give me a shout!
<fta_> asac, jcastro: just spent some time reading brainstorm, it seems to me that half of the ideas (if not more) are in fact wish bugs that should go upstream. i don't see what ubuntu could do for those except dragging developers to work into this.. and i'm afraid devs are not that many in our community, and the ones that are *and* that are willing to help have already their hands full.
<fta_> Am i wrong?
<jcastro> fta_: what I try to do is to encourage people to tag them
<jcastro> so like "amarok" or whatever
<jcastro> and then point it out to upstreams if they want to follow along
<fta_> 13178 ideas, 62636 comments, 1240670 votes seems a lot
<asac> jcastro: why was http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/525/ closed?
<asac> (i see the comment, but dont understand why it should be closed because of that)
<jcastro> should I reopen it?
<jcastro> I don't mind one way or the other
<asac> jcastro: just want to understand if there is a rule or something
<asac> jcastro: i think suggestions about default apps are valid ... even if we disagree now
<jcastro> not really it's just one big pile
<jcastro> fair enough
<asac> @time los_angeles
<ubottu> Current time in America/Los_Angeles: September 23 2008, 14:51:55 - Next meeting: QA Team in 19 hours 8 minutes
<fta_> should we do something for http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/280/ or stick to upstream choices ?
<asac> fta_: that surely has a mozilla bug with excessive coverage
<asac> at least i remember that upstream discussed this for 3.0 and planned to revisit it for 3.1
<asac> fta_: you showed me this 3D thing once ... what was that?
<fta_> which 3D thing ?
<fta_> a screenshot with 2 windows ?
<asac> it was an animated gif
<fta> that's the new -moz-transform css tag
<fta> <iframe style="width:500px; height:500px; -moz-transform:translate(100px, 50px) rotate(30deg) skew(20deg);" src="http://google.com"></iframe>
<fta> <iframe style="width:500px; height:500px; -moz-transform:translate(50px, 80px) rotate(-50deg) skew(-20deg); -moz-opacity:.70;" src="http://wikipedia.org"></iframe>
<asac> yeah thats definitly awesome :)
<asac> but too slow
<fta> but it's not 3D, just distorted 2D :)
<asac> yeah
<asac> too bad
<fta> there's a 3D patch iirc, vlad has/had a branch
<fta> http://hg.mozilla.org/users/vladimir_mozilla.com/canvas3d/
<asac> fta: thats what i thought when you showed it to me
<fta> last change	Wed, 28 May 2008 14:25:15 -0700
<fta> grrr
<fta> -+    the right to distribute your modified versions.  $
<fta> ++    the right to distribute your modified versions.$
<fta> lp269656_know_your_rights.patch
<asac> grr?
<fta> merging, fixing diverged, got trailing spaces
<fta> mozilla usually rejects patches for that ;)
<fta> asac, did you have time for the ff3.1 bug?
<fta> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/4191/
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-09-24
<fta> jcastro, could you please close http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/3092/ ?
<fta> or tell me how i could do that...
<fta> asac, http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/7498/
<fta> ubufox ?
<fta> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/9770/ :)
<asac> fta: not sure ;)
<asac> about brainstorm
<asac> (didnt manage to file the 3.1 bug)
<asac> 3.0.2 and ubufox uploaded
<asac> 269656 fixed ;)
<Volans> asac: I have sent you and email about med-auto-scripts and pushed all my scripts on LP among with an example of a "master" script
<asac> Volans: yep answered
<Volans> thanks :)
<asac> sunbird 0.9 is out ;)
<fta> asac, Sep 22 22:00:10 <fta>     SUNBIRD_0_9_RELEASE
<Volans> bye, good night!
<fta> asac, ff3.1a2 pushed to mt ppa
<jcastro> fta: closed
 * asac yawns
<asac> morning ;)
<asac> fta: did you already push nss/nspr to your PPA?
<knome> asac, ping pong
<knome> asac, there's been conversation on the start pages for different distros on the k/xubuntu-devel and ubuntu-website mailing lists
<knome> asac, i heard you have been working with ubufox and thus am asking you whether this could be extended for the other distros as well
<knome> asac, please ping or pm me when you have time (i will most probably be offline then though, but i'll get back to you)
<fta> hi
<fta> asac, not yet, but i will
<asac> cool
<gnomefreak> whos here?
<gnomefreak> there is no way to have a rss feed reader(liferea) for the Mozilla team? this way we can all see the updates to extensions and such
<gnomefreak> Therefore we have decided to radically change the future of Epiphany in the upcoming 2.24 development cycle.
<gnomefreak> dropping gecko
<gnomefreak> asac: from what im reading Mozilla hasnt decided what to do with EULA yet. is our fix and thier fix(when released) going to conflict? assuming we know what they plan on doing
<asac> gnomefreak: depends on how you conflict
<asac> err define conflict
<asac> i am working with them. what they will finally do is open, yes, but our approach should at least be an option
<gnomefreak> i like what you did with it and i would hate that Mozillas fix will change that
<asac> gnomefreak: the general approach "showing notification area" is agreed upon. i think even if they go for the "stupid" firstrun page solution we will still be allowed to use our variant
<gnomefreak> ok cool
<gnomefreak> im looking for feeds to the extensions i was/will be working on to keep up to date
<asac> gnomefreak: we are working on something
<asac> volans writes scripts that move us towards auto upgrading upstream branches and auto merging
<asac> in that way you should get notification that something new is there
<gnomefreak> asac: for the feeds?
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> that works
<asac> gnomefreak: instead of feeds getting merge request mails or failure notices i guess
<gnomefreak> epiphany-gecko???? i guess they havent fix it yet
<asac> gnomefreak: unlikely
<gnomefreak> asac: yeah i spoke before reading, i thought you were talking to volans
<asac> ok :-P
<gnomefreak> than they are dropping gecko for next release
<gnomefreak> webkit will be used AFAIK
<asac> yeah
<rzr> hi friends
<rzr> i am back as promised
<rzr> any ubufox experts around ?
 * rzr just updated https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashblock/+bug/269958
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 269958 in flashblock "flashblock plugin doesn't work in firefox" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<gnomefreak> he may be breaking it atm ;)
 * gnomefreak looks before restart
<gnomefreak> rzr: disable ubufox adn it works?
<gnomefreak> s/adn/and
<rzr> now it works w/ it
<gnomefreak> so it works now
<rzr> yes
<rzr> was it bugged lately ?
<gnomefreak> what did you do to make it work?
<rzr> i took some vacations :)
<rzr> just upgrade and test it ?
<gnomefreak> i just commented to see if everyones is fixed. hardy isnt likely to get the fix but now a days anything is possible
<gnomefreak> someone one here yesterday about this issue
<gnomefreak> ill check bug mail in a bit
<gnomefreak> br
<gnomefreak> brb
<gnomefreak> asac: im checking something but abrowser may have a bug
<gnomefreak> assuming ff3 has same bug
<gnomefreak> ok well the above was a bug but now the browser wont start
<gnomefreak> ok wtf
<gnomefreak> abrowser update now wont run
<gnomefreak> i tried 3 times and it starts to load than just stops (no crash report nothing)
<gnomefreak> asac: what was changed in the latest abrowser update?
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah.
<asac> gnomefreak: not sure why that was introduced in this upgrade
<asac> gnomefreak: i think the abrowser link is missing
<asac> in firefox-3.0
<gnomefreak> so it doesnt work for you either?
<gnomefreak> i thought it was just branding crap that was introduced in this upgrade but i havent looked at changelog
<gnomefreak> exec: 118: /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.2/abrowser: not found
<gnomefreak> asac: id say you are right
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah. regression
<asac> gnomefreak: can you open a bug?
<asac> e.g. title "abrowser does not start: $pkglibdir/abrowser link missing"
<gnomefreak> yeah without a browser kind of hard, let me look for another browser first
<asac> gnomefreak: you can start it manually
<asac> e.g. /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.2/firefox
<asac> should still work
<gnomefreak> asac: no i cant
<gnomefreak> thats how i got that error
<asac> gnomefreak: try /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.2/firefox
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~$ abrowser
<gnomefreak> exec: 118: /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.2/abrowser: not found
<gnomefreak> gnomefreak@Development:~$
<asac> read what i write plz :-P
<gnomefreak> i did i have a browser open atm
<asac> gnomefreak: in any case you can start abrowser like i posted above
<gnomefreak> just using firefox works
<gnomefreak> opens abrowser
<asac> yeah
<asac> that too
<gnomefreak> asac: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/273907
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 273907 in firefox-3.0 "abrowser does not start: :$pkglibdir/abrowser link missing" [Undecided,New]
<gnomefreak> i put it under abrowser
<gnomefreak> oh well i guess they are linked
<asac> thanks
<gnomefreak> np
<gnomefreak> does mozilla provide another email client outside of sm and tbird?
<gnomefreak> ok ill be back, going to rest for a couple of minutes, than time to find another email client to use/test a problem i have with
<asac> gnomefreak: no i think thats all for "plain" email
<asac> gnomefreak: snowl is a ffox extension under development
<asac> that will at some point speak email
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> thanks
<asac> sigh
<asac> mozilla bug 454993
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 454993 in Security "saved passwords lost/gone on migration/update from 3.0.1 to 3.0.2" [Major,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=454993
<asac> mozilla bug 456182
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 456182 in Security "password manager doesn't run after upgrade to Firefox 3.0.2" [Major,Resolved: duplicate] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=456182
<asac> mozilla bug 456661
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 456661 in Password Manager "Firefox 3.0.1 not remembering passwords" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=456661
<armin76> bug 1
<armin76> :D
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<armin76> lol
<fta2> asac, ? again?
<asac> fta2: *sigh*
<asac> yeah
<asac> 3.0.3 is coming :(
<fta2> gasp
<asac> fta2: i also landed a few milestone fixes in ffox package that will go up after meeting
<asac> not sure if i closed .head ... but feel fre to merge that up
<asac> mozilla bug 454708
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 454708 in Password Manager "storage-Legacy can throw when calling ConvertToUnicode" [Major,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=454708
<Volans> si certo
<fta2> asac, i don't have your nss tarball. what tag was it?
<fta2> nm
<fta2> NSS_3_12_1_RC2
<Volans> ops... wrong tab sorry :)
<asac> bug 244413
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244413 in xserver-xorg-video-openchrome "unichrome pro igp 1019:aa51 supported but not detected" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/244413
<asac> fta2: right
<asac> that will most likely be the final release according to nss dev i talked to
<asac> fta2: are you using nss?
<asac> i mean the _new_ nss ;)
<asac> (soname)
<armin76> asac: 3.0.3 is coming for that stuff?
<asac> armin76: yeah. at best prepatch
<asac> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=454708
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 454708 in Password Manager "storage-Legacy can throw when calling ConvertToUnicode" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<asac> thats the patch that is almost certain to land
<asac> i will roll that tomorrow morning to intrepid and prepare updates and if feedback is good push that out to hardy too
<fta2> asac, i'm investigating the problem with dpkg-gensymbols
<fta2> it complains inside objdump that the so files are missing
<asac> fta: when does it do that?
<asac> which package? nss?
<asac> does nspr work?
<asac> fta: if its just nss, use what i did in nspr
<asac> actually i always wondered why it didnt fail here without that change while nspr needed it
<asac> fta: i think this "no such file" warning can be ignored
<asac> dh_makeshlibs -plibnspr4-0d -V 'libnspr4-0d (>= 4.7.1+1.9-0ubuntu5~)' -- -c4 -elibnspr4.so -elibplds4.so -elibplc4.so
<asac> objdump: 'libnspr4.so': No such file
<asac> objdump: 'libplds4.so': No such file
<asac> appears to be harmless
<asac> objdump: 'libplc4.so': No such file
<asac> ^^
<asac> currently testing if it now just do no symbol comparison by intentionally removing one symbol
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok i think its a particular bad idea to have no SONAME at all :)
<sebner> asac: firefox looses all the passwords, wth? Good that I use 3.1 trunk ^
<asac> eah
<asac> hopefully fix will go up tomorro
<asac> w
<sebner> asac: upstream problem, right?
<asac> yeah
<asac> i am uploading to intrepid in a minute
<sebner> asac: bad, mozilla. what do windows guys do?
<asac> wait for mozilla release ;)
<asac> but i think they hurry as much as they can
<sebner> asac: kk :) but very bad reputation though
<asac> fta: if you look at rev 38 on nspr.dev do you understand why expression like: DSO_LDOPTS='-shared -Wl,-soname -Wl,$(notdir $@)' now give an empty SONAME
<asac> ?
<sebner> asac: what do you think about http://derstandard.at/?id=1220458961632  ?
<asac> sebner: not sure. i doubt that they can really cope with long term maintenance of a fork
<asac> but who knows ;)
<asac> maybe those changes were unintrusive then it might work
<asac> ok off
<asac> cu later
<sebner> asac: hf
<XioNoX> hi!
<XioNoX> asac, I still don't get the flash alternative stuff from ubufox...
<XioNoX> but I have the notificationbox who ask to restart firefox...
<gnomefreak> Ampelbein: no pushed fix for abrowser?
<gnomefreak> ach that should be for asac
<gnomefreak> hmmmm lots of freezes in Mozillaland
<armin76> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux armv4l; en-US; rv:1.8.1.15) Gecko/2008061200 Iceweasel/2.0.0.15 (Debian-2.0.0.15-0etch1)
<armin76> asac: ^ *g*
<armin76> wonder why my build segfaults :(
<gnomefreak> ppc
<gnomefreak> asac: i cc'ed the mailing list on the email concering foxmarks he hasnt been able to give me a straight answer
<gnomefreak> [reed]: are you around?
<gnomefreak> i no longer get the errors when trying to send to dev-apps-firefox@lists.mozilla.org but my email still doesnt show up in inbox
<gnomefreak> i guess ill play with it more tomorrow, night everyone.
<jeroen-> properly asked before, but will sunbird 0.9 be part of intrepid?
<asac> aye
<asac> XioNoX: hey
<jeroen-> asac: do you know if sunbird 0.9 will be in intrepid?
<asac> XioNoX: so you tried to uninstall ubufox through tools -> addons and that doesnt work?
<asac> jeroen-: not decided
<asac> jeroen-: one presequisites to see if we want it is to get a working package based on our sunbird packaging branch up somewhere
<jeroen-> asac: ok hopefully it will
<jeroen-> asac: it has fully support for google calendar, thats why ;-)
<jeroen-> ok thanks for your answers, I'm out
<fta> asac, seb told me the freeze for b1 is tomorrow, what does that mean for ff3.1 ? i still want to push it asap. did you open the bug ?
<fta> asac, i don't think the empty "open tree" commit is really useful as it always follow a RELEASE commit, i usually do bump the version with the 1st commit following a RELEASE
<fta> maybe we should add bzr tags to better identify our releases
<fta> it could even be made afterwards
<asac> i dont mind
<asac> (open tree or not)
<asac> i just like diffs with "just" the changelog entry better
<fta> as it's just two lines above the 1st entry, it doesn't matter much, a cherry pick of jsut the 1st change will diverge anyway
<fta> i mean, conflict
<asac> sure?
<asac> i didnt get many conflicts on cherry picking in the recent past
<fta> say you want to cherry pick only the 1st change after your open tree commit, you will get the pkg version in the diff, so it will conflict, and then, there's no added value for that open tree commit
<fta> see what i mean?
<asac> fta: right. might be ;)
<asac> i actually think you are right
<asac> i am just saying that i didnt get many conflicts when cherry-picking in recent history
<asac> i sometimes thought that bzr did something smart about changelogs
<asac> but maybe thats just pure luck i had ;)=
<asac> but well .. go ahead to not "open tree" ;)
<fta> yep, probably, i don't really think changelog is special in any way
<wikz> fta: asac Hi folks :)
<asac> not sure what i will (remember to) do
<fta> damn, bzr: ERROR: --result option does not take a value
<asac> but as long as we use the same way to mark releases it should be fine i guess
<fta> new bzr is evil
<asac> fta: --result-dir ;)
<fta> or new bd is evil
<asac> yeah
<asac> fta: bd could deserve an --old-mode :)
<asac> oh wait ... maybe we are just "old" and inflexible ;)
<fta> wikz, hi
<wikz> fta: How is this name for a release spicebird-0.7_0.7~pre-0ubuntu1~hardy_i386.deb
<wikz> do we need that ubuntu thing in there ?
<fta> i don't think you need to name your package spicebird-0.7, spicebird is enough
<wikz> cool
<fta> pre could be more specific
<asac> wikz: ubuntu is more or less needed, yes
<wikz> like the SVn revision
<wikz> ?
<fta> yes
<asac> wikz: if you dont add that in the packaging revision and some chap packages spicebird in debian you might just loose your package, because if there is no ubuntu in revision the package will just be synched from debian
<fta> 0.7~pre assumes that 0.7 is not out yet, is that the case?
<wikz> yes fta
<wikz> 0.7 would be the unstable revision and 0.8 would be the stable one
<asac> wikz: like 0.7~svnREVNO
<wikz> asac: sure
<fta> yep, so someone could co your svn to recreate your tarball using that revno
<wikz> fta: the libpurple had problems with --system-nss and nspr so disabled them
<asac> wikz: the package revision ~hardy implies that its a backport of a "intrepid" build ;)
<fta> wikz, what kind of problem?
<asac> wikz: so if you just package for current development head you dont append taht
<wikz> fta: It was not able to find the nssb64.h and other header files
<wikz> asac: copy that roger :)
<asac> wikz: you should always package for current development revision. and if you are happy with the packaging do a "hardy" backport of that.
<asac> at least if you do the packaging close to the distro
<fta> wikz, nssb64.h is there, you probably have a wrong configure, it's not using nss-config (or pkg-config) for nss
<fta> it's worth fixing rather than going to in-source nss
<wikz> fta: libpurple uses a config.h to mention if to use the system nss.h files
<wikz> fta: I have to talk to devs about that.
<wikz> asac: Is the window to inclusion in intrepid still open or the feature freeze has set in
<fta> /usr/include/nss/nssb64.h
<asac> wikz: hard to get new things in
<asac> it will surely cause discussion and raise concerns
<wikz> asac: surely I could use your influence to sneak them in :P
<wikz> fta: in the .install file ,why did you list out all the files in the components dir and for the rest used the /* ?
<fta> because i split the gnome files out ?
<fta> s/?//
<wikz> thought so
<fta> in other packages i played with globs/regexps to shorten those files, in tb3, i just listed all the files
<asac> wikz: i wouldnt be so sure about that. i need good reasons to justify a new copy of mozilla code. on top i need even better reasons to do the same that late in the cycle
<asac> i could probably sneak it in, but then I only have a certain amount of jokers left and everytime I would do something like this, our (mozillateam) perception in the MOTU community will suffer.
<wikz> asac: If it gets through ,suppose; would it be main or universal ?
<fta> wikz, even tb3 is not in, nor are my seamonkey 2, songbird, flock 2, etc..
<asac> universe
<wikz> fta: lol :)
<fta> wikz, asac is a tyrant ;)
<asac> tryant? how did that happen?
<asac> fta: flock will become _difficult_ yes :/
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-09-25
<asac> fta: 274187
<asac> fta: i have to rework this tomorrow - before subscribing motu folks
<asac> fta: feel free to supplement the bug description ... i am not really awake right now ;)
<fta> ok, thanks
<fta> i'm on the new cairo right now. it's badly broken.
<asac> brave ;)
<asac> sigh ... so nss will not make the beta freeze :/
<fta> why?
<asac> because the SONAME is "empty"
<asac> and dpkg-gensymbol just ignores everything then
<asac> (though the binary bits appear to work fine)
<fta> that's what i meant ealier today
<asac> fta: right
<fta> but i got distracted
<asac> fta: well. i think we have to reintroduce half of the soname patch again
<asac> but just dont use the suffix
<asac> fta: or fix dpkg-gensymbols ... or just maintain the symbol files manually ;)
<asac> 19:39 < asac> fta: if you look at rev 38 on nspr.dev do you understand why expression like: DSO_LDOPTS='-shared -Wl,-soname  -Wl,$(notdir $@)' now give an empty SONAME
<fta> i'm a bit out of context right now.
<fta> fighting with git and those f*g revno
<asac> fta: either $(notdir $@) == empty OR $(notdir $@) == libnss3.so, but ld just removes it implicitly from the .so headers
<asac> both sounds strange
<asac> fta:
<asac> $ gcc -olibtest.so -shared -fPIC -Wl,-soname -Wl,libtest.so t.o
<asac> asac@hector:/tmp/c$ objdump -x libtest.so | grep SONAME SONAME               libtest.so
<asac> so ... apparently its just empty in make
<asac> e.g. $(notdir $@) is nothing
<asac> i have the feeling that its a problem with how we build
<asac> most likely upstream build has a SONAME, but libnss3.so
<asac> fta: $ objdump -x libnss3.so | grep SON SONAME               libnss3.so
<asac> fta: oh. only nspr is broken
<asac> that explains a lot
<asac> so in principal all works :)
<asac> yeah upstream has libnspr4.so
<asac> as SONAME of libnspr4.so
<asac> ok i think i have it ;)
<asac> good ;)
<asac> fta: nspr fixed.
<asac> rev 40
<fta> good
<fta> i'll cairo tomorrow, my brain is working backward
<asac> fta: ok. could you push nspr and nss to your ppa?
<asac> fta: but cool phrase: "I'll cairo tomor..."
<asac> ok nspr fix works quite nicely from the auto-dependency perspective
<asac> soname looks good
<asac> ffox still starts ;)
<asac> which is actually the miracle of the week imo ;)
<fta> FIREFOX_3_0_3_BUILD1
<XioNoX> there are still people here ?
<asac> fta: yea
<asac> fta: intrepid is fixed already
<asac> hardy will see the sun tomorrow again i hope
<asac> XioNoX: yep ... tonight or tomorrow the archive will be shut down :/
<XioNoX> asac, I just come back from a party
<XioNoX> and I still have the ubufox thing
<asac> XioNoX: i was drinking beer for 3hours two :)
<XioNoX> asac, ok
<asac> fta: ok nspr and nss pushed to mt
<asac> hopefully i will be long enough to test the outcome :/
<XioNoX> asac, I still don't understand why i don't see the menu idem with flash alternative
<asac> XioNoX: yeah. thats a mistery
<asac> the only explanation i would usually have is a) you have clutter in your profile or b) you have the wrong version ;)
<asac> XioNoX: i mean ... if the statusbar thing might not apear fine, but if the menu entry is not there it means that the chrome isnt used
<asac> XioNoX: only thing might be tranlsations.
<XioNoX> yeah, but the notification bar appear when I update firefox
<asac> XioNoX: try en_US
<XioNoX> yes, right
<asac> XioNoX: start LANG=en_US firefox
<asac> we had issues with restart notification because of missing translations
<asac> maybe the alternative has the same problem
<XioNoX> asac, it works
<asac> yeah ;)
<asac> good
<asac> well not so good
<XioNoX> Will it be translated ?
<asac> i should have properly reviewed everything when fixing the same bug for restart thing a few hours ago
<asac> but well
<asac> XioNoX: hopefully we will get that sorted. yes
<XioNoX> asac, It is magic, I can switch from adobe to gnash in a clic !
<asac> XioNoX: yeah
<XioNoX> and thanks to add my name in the about of ubufox :)
<asac> did i do that? welcome
<asac> we still need to fix the plugins to properly install their files in the ubufox plugins directory ;)
<asac> but that has to happen after beta
<asac> one of the big things outstanding :/
<XioNoX> asac, the statusbar icon appear on all pages
<asac> XioNoX: on all ... i think it displays on the initial tab if there is any other tab with a plugin
<asac> but i cant confirm that its on every tab when i switch
<XioNoX> yes
<asac> e.g. if its on the first tab and i switch back and forth it goes away (given that the first tab doesnt have flash)
<XioNoX> I've went on youtube
<XioNoX> and then come back on google homepage
<XioNoX> and I still have the icon
<asac> XioNoX: indeed
<XioNoX> and about flash, should I install libflashsuport in intrepid or not ?
<asac> didnt notice that
<asac> most likely we dont remove the "attribute" from the browser object
<asac> XioNoX: no
<asac> libflashsupport is dead
<asac> whoever uses that is on its own
<XioNoX> because there are a "intrepid" version of it in repos
<asac> yeah
<asac> non of my business
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> I need to go to sleep... School at 8 :(
<XioNoX> see you ;)
<XioNoX> good night
<rzr> hi
<rzr> asac: about tuxguitar you bugged it must depends on abrowser
<rzr> but swt needs mozilla libs
<rzr> maybe abrowser is provided only by mozilla browsers
<rzr> i'll check later
<gnomefreak> do i really have to send 10 emails to find out problem with mailing list :(
<gnomefreak> anyone use claws-mail?
<asac> rZr: huh?
<gnomefreak> asac: fabrice_sp|away what is icedove-dispmua?
<asac> no idea ;)
<gnomefreak> you really dont?
<gnomefreak> i would say its tbird without Moz branding
<gnomefreak> but not sure what the dispmua is
<gnomefreak> its an icon?
<XioNoX> hi!
<XioNoX> asac, there are plans to remove the bulb systray icon witch say that we have to restart firefox?
<asac> XioNoX: not sure
<asac> XioNoX: if you dont run ubufox it might still be useful
<XioNoX> or at least don't show if ubufox is installed
<fta2> it is buggy (at least without ubufox)
<asac> fta2: it is yes. thats why we did the ubufox solution in the first place
<fta2> it sometimes pops up even when ff is not running
<XioNoX> because when we update firefox, we have the notification bar, and the bulb. And when we restart firefox, the bulb is still here
<asac> XioNoX: not sure what we can do about that
<asac> ;)
<asac> XioNoX: maybe fix the update-notifier
<XioNoX> and we have to clic it to show the dialog and close it...
<asac> it should detect that ffox has a "new" process id
<fta2> a graceful restart would be nice to have
<asac> and remove the notification i think
<asac> fta2: what do you mean?
<asac> fta2: more than the ubufox solution?
<fta2> xul is very bad with upgrades, most probably due to the .jar files leading to all sorts of weirdnesses
<asac> fta2: yes. but thats the ubufox solution tries to cover: http://people.ubuntu.com/~asac/screenshots/ubufox_restart_notification_intrepid.png
<fta2> ubufox is evil for me, it keeps changing my prefs so i dropped it
<asac> fta2: it shouldnt do that
<asac> fta2: it has certain default preferences that might be different, but it shouldnt reset anything
<asac> (at least not with the fix we have)
<fta2> it does each time you upgrade it
<asac> fta2: no
<asac> thats a long long time ago
<asac> thats a bug in ffox
<asac> if it still does that its a bug. but i cannot reproduce that anymore
<asac> (but a bug in firefox)
<fta2> why is that bar in ubufox and not in ff ?
<asac> fta2: why? because its a ubuntu only solution
<asac> fta2: and we need to reach consent on what to do among distros first
<fta2> most of our patches are ubuntu only
<fta2> and that bar could be posted upstream
<asac> fta2: we dont have any features in firefox patches
<asac> (except the know your rights thing - which is an exception)
<fta2> well, in xul, all the plugin stuff
<asac> fta2: upstream wont accept that because they have their own upgrade mechanism. they will only accept it when we find a way to do it in a distro independent fashion
<asac> fta2: plugin stuff?
<fta2> what about a pref or a configure flag?
<asac> fta2: you mean that GRE_DIR is considered?
<fta2> it's one of them, yes
<asac> fta2: thats not a feature visible in the UI. howveer, thats something i would like to see upstream, but benjamin disagreed
<XioNoX> benjamin ?
<asac> fta2: the general policy is: dont add features. if we really need that feature put it in ubufox ... if that proves to be useful, try to get it properly upstream
<asac> fta2: so the user experience of a firefox install in ubuntu should be as close to upstream as possible (without breaking packaging policies et al)
<fta2> sysprefs, lockpref, gre extension plugins, sysplugins, that's a lot of ubuntu only changes, no?
<asac> fta2: thats all not feature. thats all just system install and xul split related
<asac> fta2: imo our only patches are still xul split related. everything else should definitly go upstream. and even the xul split should
<asac> fta2: ok lets review the patches now :)
<asac> fta2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/50439/
<asac> thats ffox
<asac> awesome_browser_branding_install.patch
<asac> -> not upstream
<asac> browser_branding.patch
<asac> -> not upstream
<asac> bz368428_attachment_308130.patch
<asac> bz386904_config_rules_install_dist_files.patch
<asac> bz412610_att335369_realpath_overflow.patch
<asac> bz421977_att334578.patch
<asac> bz436133_att322801.patch
<asac>  => all those need to land upstream. i think we should bug reed to help us here
<asac> bzXXX_reload_new_plugins.patch
<asac> => we should forward that
<asac> dont_depend_on_nspr_sources.patch
<asac>  installer_shouldnt_copy_xulrunner.patch
<asac>  installer_use_stdout_for_missing_files.patch
<asac> => ubuntu only i guess
<asac> lp185622_system_path_default_browser.patch
<asac> => ubuntu only ... not sure how a proper upstream solution would look like
<asac> lp269656_know_your_rights.patch
<asac> => will eventually end up upstream
<asac> (we are working with mozilla on that)
<asac> nspr_flags_by_pkg_config_hack.patch
<asac> => again xul split stuff i think
<asac> ubuntu_no_app_updates.patch
<asac> => not suitable for upstream (maybe with a configure flag we could make that go upstream)
<asac> ubuntu_codes_amazon.patch
<asac> => ubuntu only
<asac> fta2: ok in xul the situation is better
<asac> fta2: all those that have bzXXX should really go upstream ... my fault for sure
<asac> fta2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/50442/ those are the only patches not marked as "upstream-suitable"
<asac> maybe the jemalloc patch
<asac> i dont see how the rest could be done in upstream fashion
<asac> XioNoX: bsmedgberg
<asac> err
<asac> bsmedberg ;)
<asac> == Benjamin
<asac> fta2: ok. lets talk about the restart notification bar  - as i think thats probably one of the things that could be done proper
<asac> for distro builds across the line
<asac> fta2: to do it properly ffox would need to export dbus server and get notifications fromt he distro upgrade tool that an upgrade happened
<asac> XioNoX: ok i am talking to mvo to see if we can make that bubble disappear when firefox was restarted
<fta2> dbus is supported in xul now, there are some bugs to make use of it like for addons notifications
<XioNoX> back
<XioNoX> asac, ok
<asac> fta2: dbus is used client wise not server side
<asac> fta2: or has server supporte landed now too?
<fta2> why would need the server?
<asac> fta2: to receive update events?
<asac> fta2: e.g. restart notifications need to get pushed to ffox
<asac> fta2: did you manage to test nspr/nss?
<asac> fta2: i uploaded both to mt +archive
<XioNoX> asac, how works translations for ubufox ?
<asac> XioNoX: the idea is to include the lp-export .mk thing
<asac> in rules
<asac> so it gets imported into launchpad
<asac> and from there gets translated
<asac> jtv: do we need to enable a package like ubufox before we can translate it in distro?
<asac> jtv: hi ;)
<jtv> asac: hi!
<jtv> asac: by "enable" you mean turn on Translations?  For packages, that is done in the distro.
<asac> jtv: what does that mean in my case?
<asac> jtv: or does it just mean that you dont know what it means in my case ;)
<XioNoX> asac, will it be in roseta before intrepid ?
<asac> XioNoX: thats what i am currently trying to figure out
<fta2> asac, what do you expect to happen from 274187 ?
<XioNoX> ok
<XioNoX> but how it was working before ?
<asac> XioNoX: before it was saivann who sent out a call for translations
<asac> and aggregated those to a branch i could merge in before release
<jtv> asac: projects have an option "translate in Launchpad," which enables the Translations application.  That's what you mean by "enable" here, no?
<XioNoX> ok, not the easier way
<asac> jtv: no. what i mean is that when i emable the translation export in the package, launchpad will automatically (i think) upload the .xpi to launchpad during build.
<XioNoX> asac, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubufox
<asac> jtv: i was wondering if something needs to be flipped on on launchpad side to prevent that that upload doesnt get dropped/rejected
<asac> XioNoX: right
<asac> XioNoX: thats the way to do translations in the project itself
<XioNoX> ok
<asac> XioNoX: the other way is to translate it in the distro
<asac> XioNoX: but maybe we shoudl really enable it here
<XioNoX> it seam easier to translate for the project
<asac> XioNoX: well. but most likely not as many translations we would get
<asac> jtv: the translations of a project wont show up when people work on distro translations right?
<asac> XioNoX: i guess when we put ubufox in the distro translation we might get up to 40 translations
<asac> jtv: so projects like https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubufox would need their own translation community?
<jtv> asac: enable translation export?  I'm not sure what that means.
<jtv> asac: (getting some lag here)
<asac> jtv: doesnt matter for your side.
<asac> jtv: what matters is that you get the templates and translations uploaded at the end of the build
<jtv> asac: right, the "project" and the "package" live separate lives (although translations for the one's individual messages will automatically show up as suggestions for the other)
<asac> jtv: do you understand my question?
<asac> jtv: my question is: "if a new package is introduced in ubuntu, do you need to do something on launchpad side before that shows up in distro translations"?
<asac> maybe just too stupid of a question ;)
<asac> jtv: i just thought you might need to enable "xpi"-mode manually for certain packages ;)
<asac> but if thats not the case then we will see :)
<jtv> asac: no, just be sure to upload the template in XPI format.  :-)
<asac> jtv: ok.
<asac> jtv: wasnt sure about the _first_ upload case
<jtv> asac: the package should just show up with an invitation to upload a template.
<jtv> asac: tbh I've never created a package.  Try it on staging!  :)
<asac> jtv: nevermind. i will see what happens ;)
<asac> jtv: i will setup the template for the project though ... will ping you when that needs to be approved
<asac> jtv: does the import understand multiple languages in one  xpi now?
<jtv> asac: no, still one language per XPI.
<asac> or do i need to split them to import inital one
<asac> ok
<jtv> asac: we do need to approve the XPI, yes.  You may want to talk to Arne about that as well.
<asac> jtv: why arne?
<jtv> asac: because he's an Ubuntu guy.  I just develop the app.  :-)
<asac> jtv: well. but arne certainly doesnt know most details ;) ... yeah the import he might know
<jtv> asac: he can approve an Ubuntu import, and it's good for him to be aware of what goes on.
<fta2> asac, you touched nspr.dev ? why not nspr.head ?
<asac> fta2: i think i pointed that out yesterday
<asac> nspr.head was quite outdated so i wasnt sure and wanted to first discuss what we want to do with nspr.head
<asac> fta2: but well. we can merge to .head after this release
<fta2> in think both were equally outdated, but a merge is good enough.
<asac> fta2: no ... .dev was ahead ... it had at least two releases on top of .head
<asac> i think i did the last releases on .dev because it wasnt clear to me if nspr.head would be used to track the real trunk
<asac> but since we appear to have settled on not doing that i think its ok to go back to the standard scheme
<fta2> dev was diverged for me, i had to overwrite it
<asac> fta: he?
<asac> overwrite what? .head?
<asac> thats fine.
<fta> asac, no .dev was diverged
<fta> (asynchronous chat is painful)
<asac> fta: ok your local copy
<asac> fta: yeah sorry
<asac> i forgot that you already pulled from it
<asac> maybe i uncommitted the topmost thing
<fta> Error: [Exception... "Component is not available"  nsresult: "0x80040111 (NS_ERROR_NOT_AVAILABLE)"  location: "JS frame :: file:///usr/lib/firefox-3.1b1pre/components/nsSessionStore.js :: sss_saveState :: line 1987"  data: no]
<fta> Source File: file:///usr/lib/firefox-3.1b1pre/components/nsSessionStore.js
<fta> Line: 1987
<asac> fta: did you post that already at some point? reads familiar
<fta> http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/browser/components/sessionstore/src/nsSessionStore.js#1987
<fta> no sure, but it's still there
<asac>  var stateString = Cc["@mozilla.org/supports-string;1"].
<asac> that appears to not exist
<wikz> asac: we have flags to use system telepathy,dbus and libpurple libs.Just FYI :)
<wikz> sorry to get in between
<asac> wikz: you dont get in between anything here ;)
<asac> wikz: good (system libs)
<fta> asac, should we wait for something for 274187? maybe subscribe someone else otherwise i doubt anything will happen
<wikz> asac: Also we have no trademarks or EULA .
<fta> lol
<wikz> no forky-porky business
<wikz> fta: I changed everything to spicebird now but the shortcut at /usr/bin/spicebird still symlinks to /usr/lib/spicebird-0.7/spicebird instead of  /usr/lib/spicebird/spicebird .why ?
<fta> this is correct
<fta> this is the mozilla way
<wikz> so I'm wrong where ?
<fta> nope
<fta> /usr/lib/spicebird-0.7/spicebird is correct according to mozilla build system
<fta> we use the same in ubuntu, but debian doesn't
<wikz> ok
<wikz> so my files in the debian dir should be spicebird.desktop or spicebird-0.7.desktop ?
<fta> spicebird.desktop
<fta> i used the -3.0 for tb because we also have 2.0
<wikz> but the thunderbird shortcut points to ../lib/thunderbird/thunderbird ?
<wikz> ok
<wikz> so how do I rectify the problem
<fta> tb2 is from debian
<wikz> Ohh k
<fta> tb3 isn't
<wikz> yeah
<fta> mozilla bug 366509
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 366509 in Session Restore "[SessionStore] "Component is not available" in sss_saveState :: line 1688" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=366509
<fta> Error: [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80004005 (NS_ERROR_FAILURE) [nsIINIParserFactory.createINIParser]"  nsresult: "0x80004005 (NS_ERROR_FAILURE)"  location: "JS frame :: file:///usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1b1pre/components/nsUpdateService.js :: getLocale :: line 508"  data: no]
<fta> Source File: file:///usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9.1b1pre/components/nsUpdateService.js
<fta> Line: 508
<fta> asac, i'm now using the new nspr/nss
<fta> pushed to my ppa too
<asac> fta: great
<asac> fta: i am not sure about the 3.1 bug. are there other points that speak for 3.1?
<asac> if not we can subscribe motu-release now
<asac> otherwise we should rephrase the description and extend it with better reasons
<fta> i posted 3
<asac> wikz: the .desktop file should be unversioned
<asac> oops
<asac> i scrolled back ... forgot and answered an old question ;)
<asac> fta: ok ... subscribing motu-release
<asac> fta: let the lottery begin ;)
<fta> k
<armin76> asac: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux armv4l; en-US; rv:1.9.0.2) Gecko/2008092518 Gentoo Firefox/3.0.2 <- bumb!
<fta> armin76, firefox-3.0 | 3.0.3+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main Packages
<fta> we win
<armin76> fta: well, i was talking about arm :P
<fta> there's no ubuntu arm
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-09-26
<fta> dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: couldn't find library libxul.so needed by debian/fennec/usr/lib/fennec-0.3/xulrunner/libxpcom.so (its RPATH is '').
<fta> Note: libraries are not searched in other binary packages that do not have any shlibs or symbols file.
<fta> To help dpkg-shlibdeps find private libraries, you might need to set LD_LIBRARY_PATH.
<fta> dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: /usr/lib/libplds4.so.0d has an unexpected SONAME (libplds4.so)
<fta> dpkg-shlibdeps: failure: no dependency information found for /usr/lib/libplds4.so.0d (used by debian/fennec/usr/lib/fennec-0.3/xulrunner/libxpcom.so).
<fta> dh_shlibdeps: command returned error code 512
<fta> make: *** [binary-predeb-IMPL/fennec] Error 1
<fta> asac, ^^
<asac> fta: what kind of build is that?
<fta> fennec
<asac> fta: build with new nspr with old xulrunner?
<fta> you wanted me to try nspr/nss, right?
<asac> yeah i see that
<asac> fta: so building fennec on top of old xulrunner (linked against old nspr/nss) but with new nspr/nss installed?
<fta> it's /w xul 1.9
<fta> the xul from intrepid
<fta> so yes, new nspr/nss but old xul1.9
<asac> ok. i currently cannot think about a way that could be fixed more gracefully
<fta> i guess a rebuild of xul should fix this
<asac> fta: right. but i hoped that we could go completely without problems (neither runtime nor build time)
<fta> http://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/rev/5a9c08494f5871eda9a8ba0dab025b7612dbed46
<asac> fta: yeah... makes sense
<fta> damn, upstream cairo dropped the lcd filter from 1.8.0
<asac> fta: use "best shapes" ;)
<asac> the different i see from LCD to best shapes is really minimal
<asac> and best shapes looks the same with or without that patch for me
<fta> i have a 21" lcd screen, difference is huge
<asac> mine is 24" :-P
<fta> i guess i'll resurrect our patch, fortunately, i "maintain" cairo in bzr
<asac> full source?
<fta> no, i don't see the point of full source in bzr, expect when i'm upstream of course
<asac> it has its benefits
<asac> and negative sides too
<asac> but for reasonable code size i think having full source doesnt hurt
<mconnor> asac: you only have one? :)
<newz2000> hey guys, back in the ff2.0 days when you right clicked and chose "page info" there was a tab that showed form details. It's gone with ff3, does anyone know how to get it back?
<newz2000> I found this but can't make it work: http://mozilla.queze.net/#linksforms (and not sure if I trust it anyway)
<newz2000> ah, got it figured out from https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6939
<asac> mconnor: huh?
<asac> mconnor: ah ... no i have two :)
 * armin76 kicks asac 
<armin76> asac: wanna bet? does ff3.0.2 sigbus on sparc?
<asac> armin76: yes it does sigbus ;)
<asac_the_bumber> lets all bumb!
<armin76> how much did it took to sigbus?
<asac> armin76: not sure ;)
<asac> armin76: its just by "bet" ;)
<armin76> yeah, but i don't remember how much it took the last time
<armin76> oh well, there it goes
<armin76> asac_the_bumber: ping?
<asac> armin76: i think the time before the last time it happened on startup
<armin76> there
<asac> armin76: then the least time it took a few minutes of browsing
<armin76> yeah, 5 mins or so
<gnomefreak> asac: im gonna guess you havent had time to review/look at the extensions yet?
<XioNoX> hi
<asac> gnomefreak: which extensions?
<asac> hi XioNoX
<XioNoX> hi asac
<gnomefreak> asac: the 4 on my PPA
<asac> gnomefreak: new extensions? or updates?
<gnomefreak> new
<asac> gnomefreak: nope :/
<asac> gnomefreak: are there bugs?
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> no warnings nor errors
<asac> gnomefreak: ok. we need at least one bug so we can provide a feaature freeze exception
<gnomefreak> asac: yes bugs are filied
<asac> at best one bug per package  (against the firefox-extensions) project
<asac> gnomefreak: ah
<gnomefreak> sorry i thought you meant bug in package
<asac> yeah .. i will look at that in a few
<gnomefreak> they are in changelogs but if you need them i can get them
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> Back on topic, thanks to Mark and everybody from Mozilla to coming to as
<gnomefreak> reasonable a solution on this issue as you could.
<gnomefreak> Mozilla didnt do anything yet :(
<gnomefreak> asac: now they have problems with firefox contacting google what the fuck has this turned into a circus?
<asac> they are working on the solution for whatever release comes next (
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah. things could be easier imo
<asac> but its not an easy topic
<gnomefreak> someguy says it should be ok because debian doesnt allow you to make a tshirt with its logo and such :(
<gnomefreak> ok really need a break. these people today are really hmmmm cant say the word i would like
<gnomefreak> asac: be warned your email is full of non smart commetns
<asac> gnomefreak: on what?
<asac> your comments?
<gnomefreak> not mine
<gnomefreak> to fix firefox uninstall it and re-install it
<gnomefreak> because he states he doesnt see the notifier to restart after upgrade
<gnomefreak> see bug 270303
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270303 in firefox-3.0 "firefox (intrepid): "your browser has been updated and needs to be restarted"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270303
<gnomefreak> i cant remember if firefox or ubufox controls that now. ff used to i know
<asac> gnomefreak: yeah
<asac> thats our restart notification
<gnomefreak> yeah but my works so im not sure what hes doing wrong. I also had one person tell me since last update he doesnt get warning on closing tabs. Im beting its because he marked at to not show anymore
<gnomefreak> wtf is wrong with video download helper (the placement on wiki) it should work but for some reason its not showing right
<gnomefreak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Extensions/List#preview
<asac> gnomefreak: looking
<asac> gnomefreak: same for flashgot
<asac> can you fix those two?
<gnomefreak> no ive been trying
<gnomefreak> it look perfect in editer
<gnomefreak> but final redraw it looks like crap
<asac> gmok i think i have it
<asac> gnomefreak: fixed (well sving)
<gnomefreak> thanks
<gnomefreak> asac: is Ubuntu Firefox Modifications 0.5 ubufox?
<asac> yes
<gnomefreak> oh fun
<gnomefreak> asac: bug 274307 no need to look now but that is right up your ally ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274307 in ubufox "problem opening hotmail web mail with firefox " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274307
<gnomefreak> runnig firefox during upgrade fucks up users profile :( wth is wrong with people
<gnomefreak> if make -f doesnt work with m-devscripts and we use get orig how does it know what to get without a debian dir.
<gnomefreak> s/get orig/get orig now,
<gnomefreak> ok never mind i found my  file i was looking for with some commands in it
 * gnomefreak hopes its the right version
<asac> gnomefreak: huh?
<gnomefreak> asac: i used make -f with get-orig-*
 * gnomefreak starting on sunbird-0.9 sometime this weekend so i figured i would grab source 
<gnomefreak> assuming no changes needed in m-d for that
<gnomefreak> it worked ;)
<gnomefreak> ok breakfast time.
<asac> hmm is sunbird really using m-d?
<fta> asac, whatdo you think about 274187?
<asac> fta: is there any feedback yet?
<fta> asac, 2 + the one i just posted
<asac> fta: urgh. i hope you dont feed trolls :)
<asac> bug 274187
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274187 in ubuntu "FFe - firefox 3.1 and xulrunner 1.9.1 for intrepid/universe" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/274187
<fta> what do you mean?
<fta> asac, ^^
<asac> fta: posted
<asac> fta: well. i mean if someone starts to post unreasonable rants or flames, one shouldnt answer hiim
<asac> ;)
<asac> but this wasnt the case here
<asac> just that motu-release now thinks to know that they know better about how we should name the package ;)
<fta> asac, i usually recognize troll posts and i don't enter that game. for ex, i refrained myself from entering that eula tournament on purpose
<asac> fta: yeah ;) ... wise man
<asac> thanks for that
<asac> even gnomefreak was wise enough :)
<asac> so ... this team did quite well in this regards
<fta> yep
<asac>    
<fta> asac, 1 more comment
<fta> mozilla bug 421977
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 421977 in OS Integration "nsGNOMEShellService::GetDesktopBackgroundColor should support GConf's actual format" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=421977
<[reed]> what about it? :)
<fta> [reed], nothing, just wanted the url
<fta> solved, that explains why our patch diverged
<[reed]> are you patching 3.0.x with it?
<[reed]> or just 3.1?
<fta> no
<fta> hm, yes
<fta> both
<[reed]> can you request approval for the branch then?
<[reed]> explain why you want it
<[reed]> and that you're already taking it upstream
<[reed]> er
<[reed]> downstream
<[reed]> could get it into 3.0.4 maybe
<fta>   * fix LP: #206191 - Firefox 3 "set as Desktop background" does not work
<fta>     properly; we cherry-pick latest upstream patch from bugzilla
<[reed]> yeah, so request approval
<[reed]> click "Details" next to the patch
<[reed]> find the approval1.9.0.4 flag
<[reed]> set it to ?
<[reed]> and explain that you want it on the 1.9.0 branch
<[reed]> why you want it
<[reed]> etc.
<fta> bug 206191
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 206191 in firefox-3.0 "[MASTER] Firefox 3 "set as Desktop background" does not work properly" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206191
<fta> [reed], should I link this bug ?
<[reed]> fta: sure
<fta> done
<fta> http://www.journaldugeek.com/2008/09/26/ubuntu-mobile-se-devoile/
<fta> (it's in french)
<fta> with midbrowser instead of firefox
<fta> [reed], $ lsof -np `pidof firefox-3.1` | grep -c /tmp/jemalloc
<fta> 162
<fta> all DEL
<fta> looks like a munmap is missing somewhere in jemalloc
<[reed]> dunno, file a bug
<[reed]> I know very little about jemalloc :)
<[reed]> Core :: jemalloc
<fta> maybe there's one already
<fta> mozilla bug 447710
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 447710 in General "running fx eats a bunch of disk space" [Major,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=447710
<fta> *** glibc detected *** /usr/lib/firefox-3.1b1pre/firefox-3.1: munmap_chunk(): invalid pointer: 0x9f5941c0 ***
<fta> 100% reproducible
<fta> http://www.panoramas.dk/photokina/2008/canon/index.html  click on the video, then click on fullscreen (the big button on the top/right) => crash
<fta> [reed], ^^ could you try ?
<Hammerhead> Hey all, d/l'd 3.0 and now none of my config files will open from the browser. The file is call....router.confg and I have about 200 of them. I would, in the ver2 click on the file and Firefox would display a text file. Now it wants me to save it locally then open it...anyone have an idea?
<Hammerhead> I read about mime types, setting them in the OS but that does not seem to help.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-09-27
<fta> damn, %VERSION% is not understood in general.useragent.extra.firefox
<fta> asac, i don't think setting general.useragent.extra.firefox in the branding branch was such a good idea
<fta> !seen asac
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<asac> he?
<asac> ;)
<asac> fta: well. not sure. where do you want to put it?
<asac> fta: why cant we make those js files sensible to VERSION?
<fta> i used pref("general.useragent.extra.firefox", "Firefox/%VERSION%") hoping it will be resolved, it's not in the About UI
<asac> yeah
<asac> it doesnt happen automagically
<fta> you hardcoded 3.0.1 in abrowser, so i inherited that in 3.1 too, i wanted to fix it but my 1st attempt didn't work
<asac> fta: hmm. dont we use PREF_JS_EXPORTS in the branding Makefile.in ?
<asac> wait ;)
<asac> those %VERSOIN% things in the url are replaced at runtime
<asac> so we would need to use template ;)
<asac> anyway. i currently wonder why we have that useragent thing in there
<fta> it was already in the 1st commit
<fta> that sets Firefox instead of something else in the useragent
<asac> try @APP_VERSION@
<asac> the original line is pref("general.useragent.extra.firefox", "@APP_UA_NAME@/@APP_VERSION@");
<asac> so Firefox/@APP_VERSION@ should be ok
<fta> Sep 26 18:17:21 <mvo> asac: I got this nice "restart fixfox" box inside ff now, but when I press it, ff just died and did not restart - known issue?
<fta> asac, ^^ in #ubuntu-desktop
<asac> fta: yeah i aw that. but he most likely wasnt there when i saw it;)
<asac> fta: well. i think i saw that too here
<asac> but not really reproducible :/
<asac> i hope its a bug in the restart command guessing
<fta> Firefox/@APP_VERSION@ doesn't work
<fta> in my 3.1 build, it's already subst at build time
<asac> fta: yes .. that should happen if you use that pattern actually
<asac> with PREF_JS_EXPORT in Makefile.in
<fta> trying
<fta> I also have no logo in the about ui with firefox-3.1-branding while i have one with abrowser-3.1-branding
<asac> fta: sounds like the "other" branding patch is wrong then
<fta> still doesn't work
<fta> PREF_JS_EXPORT is already there
<fta> @APP_VERSION@ is not controlled by PREF_JS_EXPORT, it's a basic sed when it's needed
<asac> oh ... then that ;)
<fta> but imho, this line is not needed
<fta> you should get Firefox anyway
<fta> oh no, you'll get WebBrowser/versidon
<fta> this is controlled by branding/awesome-browser/configure.sh
<fta> MOZ_APP_DISPLAYNAME => APP_UA_NAME
<fta> asac, what about moving this to /etc/firefox-3.0/pref/branding.js ?
<fta> or /etc/firefox-3.0/pref/abrowser.js
<fta> fta@voyager:~ $ abrowser-3.0
<fta> exec: 118: /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.3/abrowser-3.0: not found
<fta> fta@voyager:~ $ dpkg -S abrowser-3.0
<fta> firefox-3.0: /usr/bin/abrowser-3.0
<fta> but i don't have abrowser-3.0-branding installed, why do I have the link ?
<fta> this is confusing
<fta> asac, the desktop file is confusing too
<Hobbsee> hey guys, it looks like firefox-2 isn't installable.  Do you guys plan to fix this?
<Hobbsee> oh, the latest version got tried 18 days ago, but FTBFS.  Please fix :)
<fta> Hobbsee, firefox-2 will be removed from intrepid. btw, what is broken?
<fta> asac, i changed a few things for abrowser, ie, desktop files and icons are in their respective branding packages, it is working fine now
<fta> the only thing i don't like but that i haven't touched yet is the link in /usr/bin. is there a reason to install /usr/bin/abrowser(-3.0) when abrowser-3.0-branding is not installed/wanted?
<fta> same question for the /usr/bin/firefox-3.0 link when abrowser-3.0-branding is installed (i understand that /usr/bin/firefox is wanted at all costs, but not the versioned one)
<fta> asac, xpi.mk only works with xpi in the top level dir :(
<fta> ok, i fixed it
<fta> asac, please review my xpi.mk patch, i need it to build projects using xulapp.mk, such as prism
<asac> fta: merge request?
<asac> fta: i think the patch is OK... even though it has a non-related changelog hunk ;)
<asac> (for minefield-packager)
<asac> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/mozilla-devscripts/mozilla-devscripts/revision/179
<asac> but i guess thats OK ;)
<fta> well, just a carriage return
<fta> asac, what about the new prism in intrepid, too late?
<fta> (i hate the new background picture, i prefer the heron one)
<asac> fta: you are a MOTU ;). try to follow the procedure and see what happens (prism)
<asac> i am actually not even sure if universe is in a freeze or not
<asac> it definitly isnt a the same freeze that the main archive is
<asac> (because RMs will not review uploads, just push through if you say that)
<fta> "Uploads to universe require a manual push through the queue, but are not subject to release management approval"
<asac> fta: right. but that doesnt mean that there is nothing to do
<asac> universe is goverend by motu-release
<asac> i think its in a feature freeze
<asac> so the normal procedure is to post a bug, subscribe them and explain the benefits as well the risks
<asac> risks should be rather low
<asac> but giving detailed information probably makes it easier ;)
<asac> e.g. are there features or things that worked before and that are now not working and so on
<asac> fta: did something happen with the 3.1 bug?
<fta> asac, nothing, sistpoty is ok but wants motu-sru's feedback
<fta> asac, so, what do you think about my ff3 change in .heads?
<fta> -s
<fta> changeS
<asac> fta: commented
<asac> ;)
<asac> i actually didnt proof read
<fta> asac, you didn't use mozclient for xul on hardy ???
<asac> so lets hope they get the point
<fta> Get:207 http://ftpmaster.internal hardy-security/main xulrunner-1.9 1.9.0.3+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 [7764kB]
<fta> tar zxf /usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9.0.3/sdk/build-system.tar.gz
<fta> tar: /usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9.0.3/sdk/build-system.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<fta> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<asac> hardy?
<fta> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/18004580/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.prism_0.9.1%2Bsvn20080918r18380-0ubuntu1~fta2~hardy_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<asac> fta: i dont change the hardy package
<asac> its in the same state that we released it
<asac> thats the whole point of stable releases
<asac> or am i getting something wrong?
<fta> it's 1.9.0.3
<asac> and?
<fta> so it's a new tarball, but it's missing build-system.tar.gz
<asac> i dont have that build-system here in 1.9.0.2
<fta> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 585582 2008-09-25 18:15 /usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9.0.3/sdk/build-system.tar.gz
<asac> fta: the build-system is most likely produced by the packaging right? or by a patch we ship in the packaging branch
<asac> fta: yes. tahts intrepid
<asac> fta: we have a patch to produce the build-system dont we?
<fta> it's in m-d
<asac> fta: yes. and hardy doesnt get any new m-d
<asac> fta: so m-d patches xulrunner build system to produce such a tarball?
<asac> how does ti get into the xulrunner-1.9-dev?
<fta> i don't get it, you did a tarball for hardy and another for intrepid ??
<asac> how does the build-system.tar.gz get into that directory?
<asac> thats not a source directory, but a binary dir
<asac> /usr/lib/xulrunner-devel-1.9.0.3/sdk/build-system.tar.gz
<fta> oh, it's not m-d, it's xul at build time
<asac> right
<fta> so i'm doomed
<asac> thats also a new feature
<asac> fta: well.... you do hardy in ppa ... push xul there too
<asac> e.g. thats an intrepid backport you need technically
<fta> i do, but it used your tarball
<fta> asac, i can't request the new prism if the new m-d is not in first
<fta> so i'm really doomed
<fta> excellent, the prism extension is working just fine
<fta> asac, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=931586
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2008-09-28
<fta> asac, got an answer for 3.1
<wgrant> asac: Are you planning to remove firefox soon? It appears to be uninstallable, and should probably die anyway...
<fta> we will remove it
<[reed]> ?
<[reed]> oh, firefox 2?
<wgrant> Yes.
<fta> yes
<fta> in intrepid only
<[reed]> heh, k :)
<fta> [reed], do you see any reason we should keep it ?
<[reed]> no
<[reed]> it becomes unsupported in December
<[reed]> :)
<fta> we discussed that during the last meeting and voted for the removal
<fta> yeah, i know
<fta> [reed], why did the moved the newtab button? it's impossible to move it now
<fta> -d
<[reed]> not sure, really. I saw the bug, but I didn't think anything about it
<fta> hmmm, "Part 2 of Ogg backend seeking implementation"
<fta> "More JIT testing on trunk. Crashers found, but many known. "  still crashing here
<fta> the new flash is far better but still a pig
<fta> 66% cpu + 14% for Xorg
<fta> 40% under ff3.1, interesting
<Hobbsee> fta: latest version doesn't build, current version doesn't install.
<fta> asac, [reed], http://paste.ubuntu.com/51677/ bad mozilla
<Andre1> hello
<asac> fta: reconnect ;)
<asac> Andre1: hi
<Andre1> hhmmm ok sorry, this is my first time using IRC so bare with me
<Andre1> can you help me with using lightning in ubuntu?
<Andre1> hello?
<asac> Andre1: install the lightning-extension package ;)
<Andre1> i have lightning on my computer already
<Andre1> for some reason I can't add events to my calender
<Andre1> and currently I can't even shut down thunderbird. I've opened a terminal and typed top but I can't see thunderbird running
<Andre1> any ideas?
<Andre1> anyone watching this at all?
<Andre1> 36 people in the room and I'm the only one talking?
<Andre1> Sorry if I'm spamming, but I've never used IRC before so would appreciate knowing if anyone is listening
<Andre1> magical
<Knusper> I've never used IRC before... yeah... thats why you should read at least some documents about "how to behave on irc"
<Knusper> lol
<fta> [reed], libasound is linked everywhere in trunk, this is ugly: (
<fta> even in libsqlite3.so
<fta> asac, [reed]: firefox is 2nd: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+upstreamreport#
<XioNoX> hi!
<wikz> fta: I have a problem with the current user.I can't launch spicebird when I run as myself but other users on my sys can launch spicebird.Other users are both desktop users and admin privileged users.I get a cannot connect to dbus file error.
<fta> wikz, hm, never heard of that
<wikz> fta: I don't want to re-create my user as I have been using this for a long time, since 7.04
<wikz> Lots of customizations and shortcuts
<wikz> and I have been bothering my team that something is wron with spicebird :(
<fta> you could disable dbus but there's probably a better solution
<fta> did you google for your error message?
<wikz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/85118
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 85118 in dbus "epiphany launch error: Unable to connect to session bus" [Medium,Confirmed]
<wikz> something like this fta
<fta> asac, i've experimented a bit with the QT support in 3.1. I've drafted my ideas on the wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/QT  please let me know what you think
<fta> wikz, did you try to restart dbus?
<wikz> restarted the system too
<wikz> tried the tricks
<wikz> why just with one user and not others
<fta> you may have files/sockets with the wrong perms
<fta> have a look in /var/run/dbus/ or /var/run/hald/
<fta> try netstat -a
<fta> or start spicebird under strace and look for dbus
<wikz> fta: you also might need to ship firefox QT with a KDE theme like http://ramonantonio.net/kde-firefox/
<wikz> fta: Do I need to put the stuff in the /usr/share folder ?like thunderbird 2 or everything in one folder like TB3 ?
<fta> wikz, debian (and lintian) would want you to do like tb2. here, we don't care much about that and prefer the upstream way.. at least for now.
<wikz> thanks :)
<wikz> fta: This brings me to the doubt whether I need to maintain separate binaries for debain and ubuntu ?
<wikz> are debians really pricky about these ?
<fta> they are, as there are driven by their strict policy. In theory, ubuntu too but this particular rule is not enforced, at least, not by us
<wikz> man :|
<fta> it's a choice we've made last year to stick with /usr/lib/product-version/ from upstream rather than having to patch and dissect to get /usr/lib/product and /usr/share/product
<wikz> fta: there are other issues too.I need atleast telepathy 0.7.9 to use the system flag but hardy has 0.7.3 .ibex has 0.7.13.
<fta> well, then build in-source for hardy :(
<wikz> any point in supporting prior to hardy ? Gutsy and all ?
<fta> i don't think so. the latest dev & stable and the lts are enough
<fta> the further back you go, the worse it is to support, mainly because of dependencies
<[reed]> fta: I'm not sure how to read this page...
<[reed]> ah, let me read the wiki
<fta> [reed], click on the link in the yellow box
<[reed]> yeah
<[reed]> so, basically, this says you all are doing a horrible job at triaging and pointing stuff upstream :p
<[reed]> <g>
<armin76> lol
<fta> [reed], or http://stompbox.typepad.com/blog/2008/09/introducing-the.html
<fta> i'm much into bugs, that's a full time job
<fta> especially with crappy^Hbig software like ff
<[reed]> haha
<[reed]> need to get more Ubuntu/Canonical QA folks working on stuff ;)
<armin76> all slackers
<[reed]> jcastro: very neat report ;)
<fta> wikz, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2008-September/000113.html
<fta> [reed], you know you can help us too
<fta> [reed], especially that your are using the official builds on ubuntu, you could help triaging packaging/ubuntu bugs from upstream bugs in a blink
 * fta votes for a 5-a-day just for [reed]
<[reed]> jaja
<[reed]> er
<[reed]> haha
<[reed]> I already triage bugs in Bugzilla!
<[reed]> yet another bug tracking system :(
<[reed]> I'm more than happy to help track down bugs upstream on a request basis, but I honestly don't have the time to triage all the bugs in launchpad
<[reed]> I'm already super busy ;(
<fta> the last column could do
<fta> those in pending_bugwatch
<fta> just 33
<wikz> fta: how can I add our bugzilla in the launchpad project settings ?so that users file bug directly there instead of here?Do you have a better suggestion than this ?
<fta> hm, in the project page, there's something
<wikz> yes bugzillas for lots projects but obviously noy ours
<wikz> one says somewhere else
<wikz> that's all
<fta> wikz, i just asked the lp admin, you have to file a question to request it: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<wikz> fta: thanks :)
<[reed]> fta: ok, I'll try to take a look later this week
<[reed]> too many projects due before that ;)
<fta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=928263
<fta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=927822
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-09-21
<asac> hi
<asac> i have to find a different plcae
<asac> major construction site is my house tday
<asac_> jackhammer noise is killing e
<fta> asac, hi
<fta> bug 428109
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428109 in gwibber "Gwibber Needs to Use the new Messaging Menu API in Ubuntu" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428109
<fta> hm
<asac> fta: hi
<asac> oh dear .. my nerves are thin. this jackhammer thing kills me hard
<fta> i know the feeling, got that in front of my office all the summer
<fta> asac, btw, i dropped the testsuite deb in chromium
<asac> well ... in front is different from "they hit the basment of this house just 2 stories below" ;)
<asac> but i think its just today
<asac> fta: thats good decision i would think
<fta> i front was just below my window
<asac> fta: how does one build testsuite now?
<asac> heh
<asac> ok
<fta> it's built & run, but no longer packaged
<asac> cool
<asac> as long as all output is in log thats good enough
<fta> it should be all there
<fta> otherwise it's a bug
<fta> http://codereview.chromium.org/211036/show
<fta> seems the beta is near
<asac> do we understand how they release branchwise already?
<fta> we do, but it's difficult to replicate, bits are missing
<asac> ok uploaded epiphany extensions
<bdrung> andv: i have merged mozgest
<gnomefreak> im here for a bit. i slept a total of ~2hours from fri. night -> last night im a bit on the cranky side
<gnomefreak> dtchen: is there a reason why after every update of PA the sound gets muted?
<gnomefreak> asac: bdrung is there a reason we didnt merge branches to ~ubuntu-dev? we should really have a system to merge/remove branches from https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozilla-extensions-dev when they have the packages have been pushed to archive.
<bdrung> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> bdrung: there is a reason we dont merge them?
<gnomefreak> also imagezoom is fixed waiting for push. sorry just going through the extension pages
<bdrung> gnomefreak: no.
<bdrung> no to your first question and yes to the second question.
<bdrung> this is confusing: https://code.launchpad.net/firefox-extensions
<gnomefreak> ok thanks, looking at link
<gnomefreak> what is confusing about it?
<bdrung> very long
<gnomefreak> agreed
<gnomefreak> im going to lay down for a while.
<gnomefreak> bdrung: if you get time can you review and push https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozilla-extensions-dev/firefox-extensions/firebug.ubuntu and https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozilla-extensions-dev/firefox-extensions/firefox-showcase.ubuntu
<bdrung> k
<gnomefreak> thanks
<asac> bdrung: so the guy on pkg-mozext mailing list now wants to put stuff in /usr/lib ;)
<asac> not sure if we want to auto detect that
<asac> which should be possible
<asac> or allow special overrides or something
<bdrung> asac: or a variable for that?
<asac> but what kind of variable?
<bdrung> dunno :)
<asac> i think debian folks wouldnt be happy if we allowes just: either all or none in /usr/lib
<asac> they want properly split stuff
<asac> though i disagree
<asac> bdrung: i think we can look at architecture: field
<asac> if the binary package is any -> /usr/lib
<asac> otherwise /usr/share
<asac> imo one can argue that splitting stuff up in a arch any package makes no sense anyway
<bdrung> asac: good idea
<bdrung> if architecture != all -> /usr/lib
<bdrung> architecture could be a list of archs, too
<asac> right
<asac> thats correct
<gnomefreak> bdrung: last one for me today https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozilla-extensions-dev/firefox-extensions/mozilla-ctxextensions.ubuntu  stumbleupon is a fail to build but looks like something easy i just dont hav etime today. i attached the failure file to bug report incase someone gets to it before i do
<bdrung> k
<bdrung> gnomefreak: currently i fix mozilla-imagezoom
<gnomefreak> bdrung: what was wrong with it?
<bdrung> MOZ_XPI_BUILD_COMMAND was not set
<bdrung> i do not like the long rules file
<asac> ok off travelling ... will be back later (2-3 hours)
<gnomefreak> let me look at mine i thought it was set
<gnomefreak> asac: have fun
<gnomefreak> #MOZ_XPI_BUILD_COMMAND = sh build.sh  should just remove the # but it builds fine and works fine anyway
<gnomefreak> and yes it is fairly long. we should change this in XPI.TEMPLATE than for new extensions to be lest amount of rules
<gnomefreak> ok im gone. be back sometime this week
<cyphermox> asac, anything I can do to help out fixing bug #429835 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429835 in firefox-3.5 "[MASTER] chrome error when viewing untrusted https site using firefox with non en-US locale on karmic" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429835
<asac> cyphermox: yes ;)
<asac> cyphermox: its a bit tricky though
<asac> cyphermox: what i need is a grep/sed expression to filter out any xml entity definition
<asac> at best one line for each
<asac> if you want to try i can give you details ;)
<fta> asac, perl? ;)
<asac> fta: so what i need to parse is <!ENTITY.*SYSTEM.*\".*\".*>
<asac> across multiple line
<fta> do you have an example?
<fta> and what do you need as output?
<fta> asac, ^^
<asac> fta: echo the match
<asac> is the output
<micahg> asac: If I"m going to make xul-193-gnome-support-dbg replace ff3.7-gnome-support-dbg, do I have to mark Conflicts as well As Replaces?
<asac> micahg: sorry. not sure what you try to do ;)
<asac> so Replaces: means that there are same files shipped in the package
<micahg> asac: ff3.7-gnome-support is only an xml file now
<micahg> no libs
<asac> if there is a versioned replaces it usually means that files that were in the version or earlier of the one package
<asac> moved to a new one
<micahg> Yep
<asac> micahg: what xml file?
<micahg> that's what happened
<micahg> the gnomevfs file moved from ff3.7 to xul193
<asac> which file moved? the gvfs stuff?
<asac> ok
<micahg> there are no longer any compiled libs in the ff37gnomesuport pkg
<asac> so you need a versioned replaces
<asac> micahg: but did the same file move? or was it renamed?
<micahg> moved
<fta> asac, should it match multiple times?
<asac> fta: one second
<asac> fta: http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/test.txt
<asac> so basically if you pipe in the input, the output should be 4 times the result ;)
<fta> ok
<asac> fta: brandDtd is a variable match
<asac> DTD
<asac> so assume a-zA-Z-_0-9 ;)
<fta> fta@ix:/tmp $ perl -e 'undef $/; $_ = <>; while (s/(<\!ENTITY)\s+(%)\s+(\S+)\s+(SYSTEM)\s+(".*?")\s*(>)//s) { print "$1 $2 $3 $4 $5$6\n"}' /tmp/test.txt
<fta> <!ENTITY % brandDTD SYSTEM "chrome://branding/locale/brand.dtd">
<fta> <!ENTITY % brandDTD SYSTEM "chrome://branding/locale/brand.dtd">
<fta> <!ENTITY % brandDTD SYSTEM "chrome://branding/locale/brand.dtd">
<fta> <!ENTITY % brandDTD SYSTEM "chrome://branding/locale/brand.dtd">
<fta> <!ENTITY % brandDTD SYSTEM "chrome://branding/locale/brand.dtd">
<fta> is that what you want?
<cyphermox> fta, I'm too late but about to get to the same regex
<asac> hehe
<asac> regexp contest ;)
<asac> very good
<micahg> asac: is version replaces different than Adding replaces in debian/control?
 * BUGabundo waves o/
<asac> micahg: its a versioned replaces
<asac> not an unversioned one ;)
<asac> Replaces: ... (<< 1.1)
<micahg> asac: ah, well, it's unreleased
<micahg> so is that necessary?
<asac> micahg: thats a different question
<asac> imo its good to do right
<asac> and that is with versions
<asac> otherwise no repla ce at alll i would think
<micahg> asac: ok, so do I do a major revision like 3.7 or a minor one like 3.7~a1~...
<afv> hi
<afv> i'm getting a seg fault when opening gmail and clicking buttons like archive/delete..
<afv> http://pastebin.com/d2a8c7834
<BUGabundo> asac: micahg: ^^^^^^^^
<micahg> afv: pleas install the xulrunner-1.9.3-dbg
<micahg> oops
<micahg> 1.9.1
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> already stuck on 3.7 ?
<afv> lol
<afv> installed.
<micahg> hmm
<BUGabundo> afv: now do : firefix -g
<afv> installed now. it wasn't installed :p
<BUGabundo> then hit 'r'
<BUGabundo> and try to reproduce
<micahg> BUGabundo: my mind is stuck on trunk :)
<BUGabundo> *firefox -g of course
<micahg> afv: it looks more like a gtk problem than a FF one though
<afv> sure
<afv> i've seen that gtk warnings/errors before but without a seg fault
<micahg> afv: we've had gtk segfaults before especially on karmic
<afv> at pastebin what Syntax highlighting is best for this?
<afv> bash?
<micahg> C++ maybe?
<afv> http://pastebin.com/d3b26fab3
<micahg> ugh
<micahg> maybe bash would be better ;)
<afv> bash :p  http://pastebin.com/d2cbbd6c6
<micahg> at least it's not all green
<micahg> I'd figure out what package this is in: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/immodules/im-uim.so
<micahg> then install the dbg pkg
<micahg> and search that pacakge for a similar crash
<afv> how can i check that?
<micahg> dpkg -S filename
<afv> thanks
<afv> uim-gtk2.0: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/immodules/im-uim.so
<micahg> afv: is apport not catching it?
<afv> i don't think so
<afv> installing libuim6-dbg...
<afv> should i see something new at gdb?
<micahg> yeah, the last 3 calls should be resolved now
<afv> hmm
<afv> http://pastebin.com/d6168c119
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> see, no more ??
<afv> ah, this.. " 0x022f2f22 in ??"
<micahg> now, I'd say check for a gtk crash that's similar
<micahg> afv: it's a gtk problem
<micahg> afv: look at lines 14 and 15 of your pastebin
<afv> yes
<afv> where should that file be located?
<micahg> afv: idk, in the codebase
<afv> or this folders, glib2.0-2.21.6/gobject
<afv> hmm ok
<afv> i'm tempted to remove the uim packages.. :p
<afv> can't find similar crashes..
<afv> with firefox-3.7 i got another error
<afv> let me just install xulrunner-1.9.3-dbg
<afv> hmm.. looks the same now.   http://pastebin.com/d23fdceb9
<afv> micahg, :p
<micahg> afv: I'm not familiar with the uim
<afv> just opening gmail and wait a few seconds: http://pastebin.com/d6e2a45f7
<micahg> afv: that's a different crash
<afv> maybe it's related? :s
<micahg> afv: doubtful
<afv> *removing uim*... :(
<afv> testing with 3.5.4 again
<afv> no glib warnings..
<afv> ops. crash. lol
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-09-22
<afv> micahg, sorry, can you help me with this one? :|
<afv> http://pastebin.com/d399598f3
<afv> the uim one is gone.. not the way i'd like (i'd prefer to submit a bug report, but i'm too tired atm :\)
<afv> #2  0x00823183 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libnspr4.so
<afv> i have "libnspr4-0d-dbg" installed
<micahg> hmmm
<micahg> idk then
<afv> hmm okay
<afv> thanks :)
<micahg> you could try libnspr4-0d-dbgsym
<afv> i don't have that in the repos
<afv> just libnspr4-0d, libnspr4-0d-dbg and libnspr4-0d-dev
<afv> libnspr4-dev*
<fta> !dbgsym
<ubottu> dbgsym is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<afv> ah
<afv> thanks
<afv> hum..
<afv> nothing new.. http://pastebin.com/d1e784913
<micahg> afv: that's an nss or nspr bug most likely
<afv> i quit..
<afv> thanks micahg
<afv> hmm, looks like it's normal
<afv> and firefox ignores that signal
<afv> it isn't crashing running without dbg :)
<afv> thanks again
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<bdrung> asac: do you have fixed the m-d issue and is it now ready for release?
<eagles0513875> asac: when u get a chance i need to talk to u bout my fix andv said it wasnt correct
<bdrung> eagles0513875: fix for what?
<eagles0513875> bindwood bdrung
<eagles0513875> was fixing it with asac and pastebinning everythign to him to confirm it was done correctly
<bdrung> eagles0513875: where do i find it?
<eagles0513875> andv: knows where i uploaded it to :(
<eagles0513875> asac told me though everything i did was right andv said other wise O_o
<eagles0513875> bdrung: ran the wrong bzr command i shoulda run push instead of commit like asac had told me
<bdrung> eagles0513875: you should remove ${xpi:depends} from depends
<eagles0513875> ok even those other packages that are listed below it?
<eagles0513875> bdrung: which command then do i use to upload the fixes
<bdrung> bzr push
<bdrung> eagles0513875: only ${xpi:depends}
<eagles0513875> blarg asac told me to use bzr commit
<bdrung> eagles0513875: push is for sending, commit is for checking in the changes
<eagles0513875> ahh ok
<eagles0513875> give me a few and ill get that fixed
<eagles0513875> bdrung: in the control file under depends there are some other packages listed do those stay
<bdrung> eagles0513875: yes
<eagles0513875> ok
<bdrung> eagles0513875: you should set your username with bzr whoami
<bdrung> jonathan <jonathan@jonathan-laptop> is not the right one
<eagles0513875> ok give me a few here
<bdrung> eagles0513875: if you want to push, push it to the right place: ~eagles051387/firefox-extensions/bindwood.ubuntu.lp425631
<bdrung> eagles0513875: you can remove MOZ_EXTENSION_PKG from rules
<|eagles0513875|> bdrung:  im back sry
<|eagles0513875|> give me a few need to update my install
<bdrung> k
<eagles0513875> thats better updating my system atm
<eagles0513875> bdrung: whats the first thing u would like me to do
<bdrung> bzr whoami
<eagles0513875> ok standby
<eagles0513875> i did bzr whoami
<eagles0513875> how can i correct the name and email
<bdrung> eagles0513875: bzr help whoami
<eagles0513875> i changed it but now i dont have a name before it
<eagles0513875> bdrung: its fixed now
<bdrung> asac, eagles0513875, andv: i have updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Karmic/ExtensionReview (the checklist is now twice as long)
<bdrung> eagles0513875: removed ${xpi:depends} from depends?
<eagles0513875> doing that now
<eagles0513875> thats fixed
<eagles0513875> now i need to update my changelog?
<bdrung> "Changed ${xpi:Depends} to recommends"
<bdrung> this already describes it
<eagles0513875> ya just took a look at it again you mentioned removing something else
<bdrung> eagles0513875: removed MOZ_EXTENSION_PKG?
<eagles0513875> that located in the control file as well
<eagles0513875> nm found it
<eagles0513875> do i just delete it or can i comment it out?
<eagles0513875> just in case it needs to be reimplemented in the future
<bdrung> eagles0513875: delete
<eagles0513875> ok
<bdrung> no comments in debian/rules
<eagles0513875> ok its deleted
<bdrung> then add a changelog entry
<eagles0513875> ok
<bdrung> eagles0513875: you can use then debcommit instead of bzr ci
<eagles0513875> updated the change log do i need to update its time stamp
<bdrung> eagles0513875: you can, but it is not required
<eagles0513875> ok debcommit is complaining
<bdrung> eagles0513875: use dch to do it automatical
<eagles0513875> dch -i
<bdrung> without -i
<eagles0513875> debcommit worked i was in the debian folder
<bdrung> -i will increase the ubuntu revision
<eagles0513875> ahhh gotcha
<bdrung> eagles0513875: can you push it to lp:~eagles051387/firefox-extensions/bindwood.ubuntu.lp425631 ?
<eagles0513875> pushing now
<eagles0513875> new branch has been created
<bdrung> eagles0513875: you can see your branches here: https://code.launchpad.net/~eagles051387
<eagles0513875> bdrung: so now i request asac merge it or thats all that needs to be done
<eagles0513875> :)
<bdrung> eagles0513875: you are not ready yet ;)
<eagles0513875> ok bdrung so whats next :)
<bdrung> eagles0513875: depends looks ugly. http://paste.ubuntu.com/275739/
<eagles0513875> O_o
<eagles0513875> can i move them all on one line then ?
<bdrung> eagles0513875: yes
<eagles0513875> ok
<bdrung> and a correct indention would be nice, too
<bdrung> eagles0513875: 2. it should depend on mozilla-devscripts version 0.15~ instead of 0.15
<eagles0513875> i put them all next to Depends: package1, package 2
<eagles0513875> bdrung: i changed what was there
<bdrung> eagles0513875: thats possible, too
<eagles0513875> what is the difference if you dont mind me asking
<bdrung> eagles0513875: ?
<eagles0513875> whats the difference if any between 0.15~ and 0.15
<bdrung> eagles0513875: 0.15~ would work with backported versions
<eagles0513875> and would that be better then what i have there cuz i have noticed as i was looking through various extensions that they all use something along the lines of 0.15
<eagles0513875> i mean 0.14
<bdrung> eagles0513875: yes it's better.
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> do i push to the same branch i just created?
<eagles0513875> and also do i need to run debcommit again before pushing
<bdrung> yes
<bdrung> yes
<eagles0513875> im trying to run debcommit its saying to use the -m flag
<bdrung> eagles0513875: works only with an updated debian/changelog
<eagles0513875> then how can i bypass that and run debcommit
<bdrung> dch
<bdrung> or use bzr ci
<bdrung> eagles0513875: look here: https://launchpad.net/~bdrung/+archive/backports i have mozilla-devscripts 0.15~ppa1 there. 0.15~ppa1 is greater than 0.15~, but less than 0.15
<eagles0513875> dch wants me to create a new change log entry and bzr ci somethign similar to dch
<bdrung> you need a commit message. debcommit uses the changes in debian/changelog
<eagles0513875> ok what would i put something like corrected layout of depends?
<bdrung> eagles0513875: if you use bzr ci you have to specify it yourself
<bdrung> yes, or allow backported versions of mozilla-devscripts
<eagles0513875> fixed debcommitted and pushed to my branch
<eagles0513875> hope all is to ur satisfaction
<eagles0513875> then i shall install and see if it works with ff3.5
<bdrung> eagles0513875: please check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Karmic/ExtensionReview
<eagles0513875> will do :)
<eagles0513875> ok
<bdrung> eagles0513875: let me know, when you are through it
<eagles0513875> there are gonna be a few things im gonna need help with
<eagles0513875> but im going through what i can already do and know
<eagles0513875> bdrung: sry for all these million questions but what is meant by this ensure that no packages (browsers / mail clients) are in Depends: cause ${xpi:Depends} will do the trick for us
<bdrung> eagles0513875: there should be no firefox or thunderbird in depends
<eagles0513875> ok which there isnt in this case
<bdrung> yes
<eagles0513875> there is?
<bdrung> eagles0513875: no. yes to "which there isnt in this case"
<eagles0513875> ok another question you mention to include the link to the wiki would i add an entry saying something like see wiki for further details
<bdrung> eagles0513875: no, i didn't say this
<eagles0513875> there is a mention on the wiki about it
<eagles0513875> ensure that you add reference to this wiki page in debian/changelog.
<bdrung> ok
<eagles0513875> so somethign along the lines see wiki link for more information
<bdrung> eagles0513875: example for it: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/c/ctxextensions/ctxextensions_4.1.2008062001-0ubuntu3/changelog
<eagles0513875> thanks bdrung
<eagles0513875> sry for all the million questions here bdrung how do i go about testing that the extension works in ff3.5
<bdrung> eagles0513875: check it firefox-3.5 is in xpi:Depends and then install the extension and test it with ff3.5
<eagles0513875> would that be in ${xpi:Depends} ? or somewhere else
<bdrung> yes
<bdrung> eagles0513875: you can see it in the logs: echo "xpi:Depends=abrowser-3.5 firefox-3.5 iceweasel" [...]
<eagles0513875> logs?
<bdrung> build log / output
<bdrung> eagles0513875: you can remove the old brach: https://code.launchpad.net/~eagles051387
<eagles0513875> removed the old branch
<asac> hi
<eagles0513875> hi asac
<eagles0513875> fixing up some issues with bindwood and checking to make sure my branch has everything
<eagles0513875> :)
<asac> yeah seeing that ;)
<eagles0513875> andv: pointed out some mistakes i had over the weekend and bdrung has been nice enough to help me
<asac> your first commit doesnt have the  19. By jonathan <jonathan@jonathan-laptop>  on 2009-09-18
<asac> in thlog
<asac> in the bzr log
<asac> ;)
<eagles0513875> O_o
<asac> not a big deal but if you redo stuff you could do that too ;)
<eagles0513875> well i have been
<asac> kk
<bdrung> asac: do you see that i have extended https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Karmic/ExtensionReview ?
<asac> bdrung: hi. yes looks good
<bdrung> asac: and m-d?
<bdrung> asac: i fixed the debian bug
<asac> bdrung: havent checked my mails since yesterday lunch ;)
<asac> let me check
<asac> the newline fix is good
<bdrung> asac: is it ready for release?
<asac> bdrung: i would like to do the arch all/any fix
<asac> idea is to:
<asac> put stuff in /usr/lib if architecture all
<asac> err != all
<asac> otherwise to share
<bdrung> asac: oh, yes. do it
<asac> and put a sanity check somewhere if there are .so files
<bdrung> good idea
<asac> bdrung: http://pastebin.com/f37f01e0d like that?
<asac> hmm. how to best parse control?
<asac> didnt we do that somewhere?
<bdrung> asac: don't forget multi binary packages
<bdrung> asac: $(shell grep '$${xpi:Depends}' debian/control)
<bdrung> asac: or $(shell grep ^Package: debian/control | head -n 1 | sed "s/^Package://")
<bdrung> asac: use $(shell grep ^Architecture: debian/control | head -n $(package_number) | sed "s/^Architecture://")
<bdrung> you have to determine the package number
<asac> http://pastebin.com/f7472e7db
<asac> thats what i had
<asac> ignore the rEADME
<asac> http://pastebin.com/f767f069b
<bdrung> asac: please use syntax highlighting and ping me
<bdrung> asac: i would set lib_share_dir to /usr/share or /usr/lib
<asac> bdrung: syntax highlighting?
<asac> i use pastebinit
<bdrung> asac: you can set it in pastebin
<asac> i use pastebinit
<bdrung> asac: -f diff
<asac> http://pastebin.com/f7ce10fad
<asac> oh there is a head -n2 missing
<asac> oh not needed ;)
<asac> well a missing $$
<asac> adding now
<asac> http://pastebin.com/f2a484227
<asac> thats the right one with $$
<bdrung> asac: i would set lib_share_dir to /usr/share or /usr/lib
<asac> i know
<asac> we explicitly have /usr everyhwere
<bdrung> asac: pushed
<asac> heh
<asac> ok
<asac> did you use at least me as --author ;) ... j.k.
<asac> so now a check for .so and its good
<asac> i guess in install-stamp lke
<asac> ifeq (all, ..)
<asac> set -e; if ! find $(installdir) -name \*.so | grep -q so$; then bail_out; fi
<asac> or just
<bdrung> asac: i pushed something else
<asac> set -e; ! find $(installdir) -name \*.so | grep -q so
<bdrung> asac: does lintian do the same job?
<bdrung> asac: i have this in the pipe: http://pastebin.com/f28c3f66c
<asac> looks reasonable
<asac> bdrung: i think lintian does something different. it complains if any binary file is in /usr/share
<asac> even in any packages
<asac> or was that fixed? ;)
<bdrung> asac: then we do not have an extra check in xpi.mk
<asac> but in general i agree that this is a lintian task
<asac> its just that mike suggested to bail out
<asac> if its obviously wrong
<bdrung> asac: keep xpi.mk short
<asac> can lintian checks be added from outside the lintian package?
<asac> seems like we could just drop a file in /usr/share/lintian/collections
<asac> or something
<bdrung> asac: lintian does the check already: thunderbird-traybiff: arch-dependent-file-in-usr-share ./usr/share/thunderbird-traybiff/components/libtraybiff.so
<bdrung> we do not have to do anything
<asac> well those warnings always get spit out
<asac> from what i understand we want something more coarse:
<asac> e.g. if any arch dependent file exists and package is arch all -> error ... if no arch dependent file exists and package is arch any -> error
<asac> could be that that is also codified already
<asac> is arch any = is not arch all
<asac> ok whatever
<asac> after this i had one more thing on the plate
<asac> about mozclient
<asac> getting LOCAL_BRANCH feature working for hg and cvs
<asac> but i think that has to wait as i am in the mids of some nm applet work needing to be finished today
<bdrung> asac: we should implement "if no arch dependent file exists and package is arch != all -> warning"
<asac> right. maybe even as a general lintian rule ... thats what i meant above
<bdrung> then file a bug against lintian
<BuZZ-dEE> hello, why aren't german search engines in the german ubuntu-firefox?
<asac> thats a bug that will mostly likely be fixed in karmic
<BuZZ-dEE> ah okay :)
<bdrung> asac: http://pastebin.com/fc8e2a33
<bdrung> asac: take this, add a changelog entry and commit!
<asac> bdrung: shouldnt it be [ \t]* ? or something for the package match?
<bdrung> asac: yes, that would be better
<asac> bdrung: interdiff doest like me ... did you change anything else besides that line?
<bdrung_> yes
<bdrung_> had to apply it manually
<asac> ok committed
<asac> havent tested yet ;)
<bdrung_> asac: please push
<eagles0513875> should have bind wood done tonight or tomorrow the latest
<asac> done
<eagles0513875> whats done bindwood?
<bdrung_> asac: two more improvements: http://pastebin.com/f4043a050
<eagles0513875> im out for now guys
<LLStarks> asac.
<LLStarks> did you enable embedded bitmaps in karmic?
<LLStarks> asac, also, why is firefox gnome-support not installed by default?
<fta> asac, <hyperair> fta: http://pastebin.com/f618b552f (in #motu)
<fta> http://pastebin.com/f1c2300b7
<fta> [reed], ^^
<asac> checking with him
<micahg> asac: should bug 434710 be an issue?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 434710 in firefox-3.5 "firefox-3.5-gnome-support should not be optional in Karmic and is necessary for easy deb package installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/434710
<micahg> I thought ubufox controlled apturl
<asac> micahg: we seed xulrunner gnome-support afaik
<asac> that should be enough
<micahg> asac: why should either be necessary?
<asac> micahg: well. its needed for gnome mime type integration
<asac> maybe thats what the bug is about
<fta> uh.. http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2009/09/google-brings-chromes-renderer-to-ie-with-browser-plugin.ars
<asac> nice ;)
<fta> well, if it is to download something and use nothing of ie, why use ie at all and not dl the full chrome
<fta> the idea looks weird to me
<fta> can "users who can't upgrade" install plugins?
<asac> users can be more easily tricked to install a plugin ;)
<asac> i am not sure why they cannot update
<fta> i understood can't as in not allowed, not as in don't know
<asac> but i think its not that easy on windows to install the new stuff and vv
<fta> maybe
<fta> i'm sick of porting my old code to x64
<fta>   mask = ((ulong) 0xFF) << (8 * (sizeof(long) - 1));
<fta>   while(len--){
<fta>     *d++ = (uchar)((val & mask) >> (8 * (sizeof(long) - 1)));
<fta>     val <<= 8;
<fta>   }
<fta> i was really looking for my future misery
<fta> fortunately, i wrote unittests by then
<micahg> asac: seamonkey 2 RC1 2nd week of october
<fta> noone uses seamonkey anymore, imho, we should drop it
<fta> seamonkey-2.0                       81   0.01%         0       0       0      81
 * micahg was going to possible switch to reduce memory footprint of FF+TB
<fta> seamonkey                         8550   0.69%         1       8       0    8541
<micahg> asac: any chance of sharing xulrunner with FF and TB?
<fta> either all sm users run on nfs or noatime, or there's just 1 user in the last 30 day
<asac> micahg: unlikely
<fta> last time i tried, neither tb nor sm was ready
<asac> micahg: i am considering to unxulify ffox to be honest
<fta> were
<asac> doing that would allow us to drpo more patches etc.
<fta> and (maybe) do pgo
<micahg> pgo?
<fta> bug 213708
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 213708 in xulrunner "Please compile Firefox with PGO optimizations" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213708
<micahg> what is PGO though?
<micahg> nm
<micahg> found the doc
<fta> brb
<asac> micahg: unlikely we will get it done. but would be high prio if there was any prio list ;)
<asac> if you want go ahead
<asac> i can tell you what to do
<asac> its triky though
<asac> a) you need to convince debian/rules to do a) one build of xulrunner with special flags, b) start a test, c) coompile xulrunner for real
<micahg> asac: I'm still working on some of the "easier" fixes
<fta> what was it about? pgo?
<asac> yes
<BUGabundo> boas noutes
<BUGabundo> o/
<BUGabundo> fta: so anying chrome not to see non ascii chars  :((
<fta> ?
<BUGabundo> stuff like the ReDent from identica
<BUGabundo> won't show up in there
<fta> i see your ♲ in the bug
<fta> funny that installing gdb is a pbuilder drags in libpython2.6 libsqlite3-0 mime-support python2.6
<BUGabundo> racing??
<BUGabundo> fta: on windows never works
<BUGabundo> on ubuntu depends on the form I'm reading it
<fta> i don't use windows
<BUGabundo> I would rather not either
<BUGabundo> but work requires it
<BUGabundo> glad I have portableubuntu on it :DDD
<fta> gasp, all my remaining failing tests are caused by chroot not having the same TZ as my box when i wrote my unittests
<fta> how can i set a fake TZ in C ?
<BUGabundo> eheh
<asac> fta: cant you just copy the timezone config to chroot when setting up?
<micahg> fta: you can't export the tz as an env var in the chroot?
<BUGabundo> hey asac
<fta> asac, well, no, i'm running the testsuite at build time, like if i was sending it to a ppa
<fta> i can probably setenv TZ but to what?
<fta> hm, Europe/Paris should do
<fta> gasp, summer time
<asac> UTC ;)
<asac> hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> asac: LOL
<fta> asac, well, parts of the testsuite is to be sure that leap years/seconds, summer/winter time changes, etc are well handled
<fta> All tests successful.
<fta> Files=6,  Tests=125,  0.01 seconds (0.00 usr + 0.00 sys = 0.01 CPU)
<fta> \o/
<fta> but now it's broken outside of the chroot :(
<fta> Failed 4/125 tests, 96.80% okay.
<asac> heh
<fta> grr, i have to kill ff3.7 almost every day, it keeps eating more and more memory (1GB in 1 day), and a lot of CPU even when idle
<fta> [reed], ^^
<BUGabundo> fta: lucky you
<BUGabundo> I can't even open mine
<[reed]> fta: any add-ons?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-09-23
<BUGabundo> pleanty
<BUGabundo> :)
<BUGabundo> oh it was to fta
<BUGabundo> nvm me
<fta> [reed], not much, abp, nightly testers, tab counter, jsview and rikaichan (a japanese dict). everything else is either disabled, or not compatible
<fta> as in not forced
<[reed]> fta: disable everything and try for a day, if you can?
<fta> [reed], well, the web without abp is a horrible place
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOL
<[reed]> fta: ok, leave abp
<[reed]> I use abp, and I don't see these problems
<fta> [reed], how many tabs to you have?
<[reed]> ~50 ?
<[reed]> depends on which machine
<asac> i really think adblock is broken
<asac> i saw a few crashes that had it in the trace
<asac> last one is the one that fta pasted earlier today
<fta> asac, for me it doesn't crash, it's just a pig
<BUGabundo> asac: depends on which version
<fta> just restarted ~15min ago, 12% mem, 17% cpu
<BUGabundo> that guys keep pumping new ones
<BUGabundo> yeah CPU is common
<BUGabundo> no idea why it eats so much CPU even with no page opened
<fta> if i strace it, it's mostly zillions of gettimeofday
<fta> we should buy firefox a watch
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOLOLOL
<BUGabundo> if I wasn't soooo sleepy
<BUGabundo> I would redent that and qdb it
 * BUGabundo make bed; make sleep; sleep(6h): wakeonlan( BUGabundo )
<bdrung_> asac: i have all my changes pushed for m-d 0.16
<micahg> is there a ppa for beta releases for mozilla/
<eagles0513875> morning
<bdrung_> av`: what do you think about this patch: http://pastebin.com/f11aa43c3
<eagles0513875> morning bdrung_
<bdrung_> eagles0513875: morning :)
<av`> bdrung_, does it remove the timeout for?
<eagles0513875> hows things up in germany
<bdrung_> av`: this disables the showing of the config dialog on first startup
<av`> bdrung_, do you think disabling it is the right choice?
<av`> I mean if an user don't know how to set it up might get confused?
<bdrung_> av`: yes. it annoys me.
<av`> does it get launched at every ffox startup?
<av`> don't remember
<bdrung_> av`: no only the first one.
<av`> so I don't see any harm in keep having it as it is
<bdrung_> remove your .mozilla directory, run firefox and you will have 100 of windows open
<av`> 100 config dialogs?
<bdrung_> 1000
<bdrung_> if you have some addons installed
<av`> that's bad
<av`> does it happen wwith mozgest only?
<bdrung_> av`: it's a metaphor
<bdrung_> av`: if you install many addons and then open ff, some addons open a window
<av`> yeah, and why all this is related to mozgest?
<av`> or better in which way
<bdrung_> av`: on the first startup, i will see adblock and mozgest, but the mozgest config is not required
<bdrung_> i think a addon should only pop up on the first startup, if it is really required
<bdrung_> otherwise it annoys
<bdrung_> av`: other example: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=481424
<ubottu> Debian bug 481424 in audacity "does not respect locales/$LANG" [Normal,Closed]
<av`> bdrung_, what are you able to change into the mozgest config at startup?
<av`> e.g which kind of changes are you allowed / not allowed to do
<gnomefreak> has anyone looked at f-spot, just to look at it? it looks like it is a mess it has alot of crap for an extension
<bdrung_> av`: i don't understand your question.
<bdrung_> gnomefreak: i have extended https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Karmic/ExtensionReview
<gnomefreak> bdrung_: do you have an example of the rules that has been cleaned so i can do it all at one time
<gnomefreak> bdrung_: thanks looking at it
<gnomefreak> ah cool
<av`> bdrung_, usually in config dialogs you are able to change some settings
<av`> bdrung_, in mozgest case, which kind of settings are you able to change?
 * asac  lunch
<gnomefreak> asac: have fun :)
 * eagles0513875 lunch
<eagles0513875> hgehe
<bdrung_> av`: the geastures, and with wich button you activate them
<bdrung_> av`: probably the most will live with the default
<gnomefreak> bdrung_: if my blood sugur goes up i will do a few. may need to find out what you mean with the install and links files. i dont remember seeing any but that is after email
<bdrung_> gnomefreak: example would be firebug
<gnomefreak> bdrung_: ok thanks
<bdrung_> gnomefreak: let me know, if the rules file contains more than the build variable and the includes
<gnomefreak> most do IIRC
<gnomefreak> he still hasnt pushed sunbird :(
<gnomefreak> bdrung_: maybe we should add the misc recommends/depends since lintian gives warning about it?
<gnomefreak> i dont recall the full name of it sorry i think its misc:depends
<bdrung_> gnomefreak: it's in the list: "ensure that all binary packages depend on ${misc:Depends}"
<gnomefreak> ah i didnt see it. thanks
<asac> back
<gnomefreak> asac: sunbird?
<gnomefreak> what is the key combo to take a screenshot?
<gnomefreak> i can get one of a drop down menu
<asac> gnomefreak: alt+print
<asac> sunbird sponsoring?
<gnomefreak> asac: yes on sunbird. you forgot about it last time we talked abou tit (a few days ago)
<gnomefreak> i will try alt+print
<gnomefreak> alt+print gets rid of the drop down menu too. you know a way to get a screenshot of a dropdown menu that im not aware of?
<asac> gnomefreak: run gnome-screenshot -d 5
<asac> that gives you a delay of 4 second
<gnomefreak> thanks trying it now
<gnomefreak> that worked i think :)
<eagles0513875> hey asac :) and gnomefreak
<eagles0513875> will finish going through the checklist
<asac> cool
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: hi
 * gnomefreak will get to one or 22 today i hope
<gnomefreak> one or 2 even
<eagles0513875> :)
<eagles0513875> well im learning what each thing on the check list on the wiki meanas
<eagles0513875> means
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: and btw bdrung_ added somethings to that list
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: i know i sope to him about it.
<eagles0513875> ahh ok
<bdrung_> gnomefreak: sope?
<gnomefreak> spoke. sorry
<bdrung_> aha
<bdrung_> asac: i like to see m-d 0.16 released soon. with 0.16 we need a extension review, too. if the release is soon, we can merge both reviews.
<eagles0513875> when you say test to make sure it works with ff 3.5 means compile and install from source correct
<eagles0513875> bdrung_: wouldnt it be better to do it before this review is completed?
<bdrung_> eagles0513875: yes
<eagles0513875> what is this package u speak of the devscripts
<bdrung_> m-d = mozilla-devscripts
<eagles0513875> i thought so
<eagles0513875> stupid question on my part how do i complie an extension for ff
<gnomefreak> maybe we should add a menu to the review wiki, but that would need to be set into sections (sorry thinking aloud through fingers)
<eagles0513875> dont feel bad i do that as well gnomefreak
<eagles0513875> btw if anyone needs to runs todays updates i already have this morning and everythign is still functional even after a reboot
<eagles0513875> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<eagles0513875> ok here is a nasty bug that just surfaced O_O
<eagles0513875> strange as can be here O_o
<bdrung_> asac, gnomefreak, eagles0513875 : i have updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Karmic/ExtensionReview
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> has dev scripts 0.16 been released yet?
<gnomefreak> bdrung_: thanks ill refresh it when email is done
<eagles0513875> thats messed up O_O command line stuff for apt-get and dpkg is broken
<bdrung_> eagles0513875: no, waiting for asac
<eagles0513875> ok
<gnomefreak> what is wrong with apt and dpkg
<eagles0513875> command like keeps telling me that something is using it when i have nothing that is
<eagles0513875> then i go to kpackagekit and run the updates from there and it works
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: maybe its update manager running at start up?
<eagles0513875> now it works
<eagles0513875> after running the updates
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: gnome works fine :)
<eagles0513875> that was peculiar
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: how do i know if bindwood installed?
<gnomefreak> be back in a few
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: firefox->tools->addons  it will promt you when you restart firefox
<gnomefreak> s/will/should
<eagles0513875> http://pastebin.com/m33378bd8
<eagles0513875> thats the output after running build.sh
<bdrung_> eagles0513875: why do you run build?
<eagles0513875> i ran configure.sh then build.sh
<eagles0513875> am i missing something
<bdrung_> eagles0513875: is it a debian package?
<eagles0513875> no its the branch that i had updated and fixed
<eagles0513875> do i need to package it before installing?
<gnomefreak> system->pref>startup applications not working is a firefox bug :( i really really wish people would give at least a little thought into thier bug reports
<gnomefreak> ok be back ina  few
<eagles0513875> hehe agreed on that gnome
<bdrung_> eagles0513875: so yes, it is a debian package. to build a package (from a bzr branch) run "bzr bd"
<eagles0513875> there was a bzr update today :( not sure but i am getting an error saying unknown command "bd"
<bdrung_> install bzr-buildpackage
<eagles0513875> blarg it faild :(
<eagles0513875> need to get gnupg setup and my pgp key
<eagles0513875> humm i have a problem here
<eagles0513875> im not seeing my .gnupg folder
<gnomefreak> bdrung_: do we have an ETA on m-d 0.16?
<eagles0513875> ya i dont think there is a point in me wasting time atm to package it if it gonna need to be redone with 0.16
<eagles0513875> bdrung: gnomefreak asked bout eta on 0.16
<bdrung> eta?
<gnomefreak> when wi9ll it be releasd
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> when will it be released
<bdrung> i only found "ETA, an internet acronym for "edited to add"."
<eagles0513875> estimated time of arrival as well
<gnomefreak> estimated time of arrival
<bdrung> gnomefreak: hopefully soon, ask asac (he wants to implement something before release)
<gnomefreak> bdrung: asac is getting busy it seems :)
<eagles0513875> what happened to the hidden .gnupg folder that one finds in the home folder O_o
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: he could be working on it as we speak
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: there is a command for gnupg that will re make it but dont reall the command
<eagles0513875> humm ok
<gnomefreak> sorry my low blood  sugur is causing me to shake. it should be but i dont recall the command
<eagles0513875> its ok gnomefreak go get that sugar back up m8
<eagles0513875> bdrung: do you have any idea
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: if you package it and push it to a branch you can fix it when it is released by keeping target as UNRELEASED and using dch to add it and push to branch again
<bdrung> eagles0513875: about what?
<gnomefreak> on bindwood you still have 2 boxes un marked
<eagles0513875> right now i tried to package bindwood gnomefreak but it fails due to it not finding gpg key
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: i know im working on those as we speak
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: ah that would be a good reason. im running updates atm but will see if i have same issue. do you not keep a backup of files ;)
<eagles0513875> bdrung: for some reason in my home folder there is no .gnupg folder shoing up :(
<eagles0513875> i have the key backed up in me email which i know isnt veery smart since its a private key
<bdrung> eagles0513875: dunno, why it is gone.
<gnomefreak> what the hell :9 what is xpi:provides and is it replacing anything and are we making a provides entry for it and keep * as they are?:depends
<gnomefreak> damn. *:depends as they are
<bdrung> eagles0513875: you have the private key send yourself via email?
<eagles0513875> bdrung: ya the file that has it that was in the gnupg folder
<eagles0513875> actually i think its the public key the private key is the one i have on lp
<bdrung> eagles0513875: that's totally insecure
<eagles0513875> is the private key what ends up on lp
<eagles0513875> or the public key
<bdrung> eagles0513875: you are not allowed to send the private part into the web
<eagles0513875> time to make a new one then
<eagles0513875> let me go to lp and disable it then
<bdrung> eagles0513875: lp has the public part
<eagles0513875> ahhh
<gnomefreak> bdrung: we should really add notes to this wiki for some of these things (example: the *links/*install im sure im not the only one that doesnt know when to remove them and when not to. maybe we should add a rule for it so we can remove them all the time
<bdrung> eagles0513875: create a new one, keep the private key private. if you need a backup burn a cd and put it into your safe
<eagles0513875> stupidity on my part last time i was doing some bug fixing
<bdrung> gnomefreak: feel free to improve it
 * gnomefreak will see if i can find out when to keep/remove them im hoping there is a rule for it. other wise we need to find out what is sending it to right place
<gnomefreak> ah thats why one failed for me it had xip in build deps :)i had put it aside until i had time to work on it :)
<bdrung> gnomefreak: xpi:provides is new: http://wiki.debian.org/Teams/DebianMozExtTeam
<eagles0513875> !pgp
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<bdrung> gnomefreak: check if extra files are istalled (everything that is not in the xpi)
<gnomefreak> k
<eagles0513875> for instance in bindwood there are 2 extra files those stay as depends and where it has ${xpi:Depends} that gets moved to recommends :)
<eagles0513875> yay i learned something
<gnomefreak> if debian packages thier own extensions we nee dto let them know to remove ice* from the name
<gnomefreak> ^^^ important if we sync extensions for debian
<eagles0513875> random question does the downstream work sometimes find its way back upstream
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: what do you mean? do we push to debian first?
<eagles0513875> lets say for instance these changes to the firefox extensions would they ever get pushed upstream after the changes have been made for the ubuntu line
<bdrung> eagles0513875: yes
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: changes not unless we push them to debian but its not anything atm. bdrung how are we going to deal with that
<eagles0513875> kool didnt know that :)
<bdrung> eagles0513875: get in contact with the debian maintainer and ask if he want to adopt our changes
<eagles0513875> you really want me to do that or are you joking around and explaining to me how its done
<gnomefreak> maybe file a bug on it?
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: hes not joking
<bdrung> asac, gnomefreak, eagles0513875 : i have updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Karmic/ExtensionReview again (now with plans for lucid)
<gnomefreak> lucid?
<eagles0513875> lucid aka 10.04
<gnomefreak> oh its named
<bdrung> gnomefreak: yes, bug reports
<gnomefreak> i totally fell behind
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: file a bug on extension upstream. would be nice if we had a link to it. maybe we should add a box for upstream bugs
<gnomefreak> oh i dont like that idea :(
<gnomefreak> renaming binaries
<eagles0513875> :(
<gnomefreak> we remove mozilla/ect* but add xul-ext
<gnomefreak> why just for 10.04?
<gnomefreak> also how do we find out the latest Standards Version?
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: its in the control file
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: no want to know the latest version. IIRC 3.8.4 was released but dont know how to check.
<gnomefreak> saw it in a changes email as i recall
<bdrung> gnomefreak: http://packages.qa.debian.org/d/debian-policy.html
<gnomefreak> thanks bdrung
<bdrung> we are still at 3.8.3
<gnomefreak> ya seeing that now im trying to remeber where i saw .4
<gnomefreak> im thinking again :(
<gnomefreak> maybe we should organize the wiki into rules changes and control changes
<bdrung> asac, gnomefreak, eagles0513875 : updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Karmic/ExtensionReview again (added explanation)
<bdrung> gnomefreak: good idea
<gnomefreak> you keep changing things ill never get this done :) keep changing as you wish
<gnomefreak> i could use a smoke break
<eagles0513875> hehe he was only making changes to lucid section lol
<gnomefreak> yeah that is what i was asking about above
<bdrung> gnomefreak: i am finished. it's now your turn
<bdrung> :)
 * gnomefreak thinks we should be maintainers not the devs. since m-e-d team does the work on them
<gnomefreak> we == m-e-t
<gnomefreak> if i can remember the code for a menu would be great too that way we can just go to each section since we are getting big
<bdrung> gnomefreak: what is the difference?
<asac> can i teach gdb to automatically run backtrace when it breaks?
<asac> fta2: ? arent you doing this?
<gnomefreak> we keep adding to it it will make moving to * easier
<gnomefreak> but i have other things on mind atm
<gnomefreak> smoke edit work on stumble
<fta2> asac, have a look at chromium
<asac> any quick hints?
<eagles0513875> asac: doesnt gdb already do that
<eagles0513875> !gdb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdb
<fta2> asac, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/chromium-browser.head/annotate/head%3A/debian/run-test.sh#L96
<eagles0513875> i cant remember the command to do that
<eagles0513875> !info gdb
<ubottu> gdb (source: gdb): The GNU Debugger. In component main, is optional. Version 6.8.90.20090918-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 1942 kB, installed size 4172 kB
<eagles0513875> stupid bot lol
<eagles0513875> asac: i remember it now you have to run it via the command line for instance gdb -r firefox
<eagles0513875> that should run the code through the debugger and get ya a backtrace
 * eagles0513875 starts swearing to myself cuz i cant upload my gnupg key to the keyserver
<eagles0513875> is the keyserver down or something
<eagles0513875> thats messeed up why on earth does it keep timing out when trying to send me key (talking out loud)
<bdrung> av`: you do not advocate my patch for mozgest, but could you live with it?
<eagles0513875> what is another way i can upload my key to keyserver.ubuntu.com
<eagles0513875> cuz it keeps timimng out on me :(
<gnomefreak> ok updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Karmic/ExtensionReview  just need a place for Use the following: (./) for "DONE" OR {X} for "OUTSTANDING"
<bdrung> gnomefreak: let me do this
<gnomefreak> bdrung: hold on
<gnomefreak> bdrung: dont edit it yet
<bdrung> k
<gnomefreak> bdrung: im waiting for it to post my changes when its done ill let you know. not sure why its taking this long
<gnomefreak> bdrung: are we using #MOZ_XPI_BUILD_COMMAND = sh build.sh
<gnomefreak> bdrung: ok edit your heart out :)
<eagles0513875> here i go again with building the bindwood package
<eagles0513875> bdrung: which files do i back up in the .gnupg folder
<eagles0513875> everythign that is in there?
<eagles0513875> how do i give my secret key cuz when i run bzr bd it complains that my secret key isnt available
<eagles0513875> then aborts
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: do you have it set in .bashrc?
<eagles0513875> O_O no
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: where in bash rc do i add it
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: hold on a sec
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> brb gonna grab a bottle of h2O right quick
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: here is mine http://paste.ubuntu.com/276430/
<bdrung> gnomefreak: finished
<gnomefreak> bdrung: should add something like push branch to .....
<bdrung> eagles0513875: i backuped the complete directory
<gnomefreak> bdrung: looking
<bdrung> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> you want it or shall i do it?
<bdrung> you can do it
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> pusing stumbleupon
<gnomefreak> will build it in a few
<bdrung> gnomefreak: you should add vcs tags to the list, too
<gnomefreak> im having issues with wiki atm
<gnomefreak> its not loading
<bdrung> yes, it's very slow
<gnomefreak> bdrung: can you get in the wiki? i cant even bring it up atm
<gnomefreak> ah her eit is
<gnomefreak> here it
 * bdrung 's pizza is ready.
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: which do i copy everythign that u exported?
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: the gpg part. i cant look right now give me a few minutes. but you still need a .gnupg folder
<eagles0513875> i have it now that i craeted a key
<eagles0513875> ok when u get a chance
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: it would be good to have lines 19->24 either way. just edit it for your info
<gnomefreak> asac: btw i cant build a sid chroot. lenny chroot built fine
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: what if i dont have a deb email like u eagles0513875@ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: use your email you use for LP
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: become a member and you will get it. but i use that email to sign my changelogs
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> member of what
<asac> gnomefreak: what error are you getting?
<gnomefreak> we need to file bugs for 10.04 for these extensions.
<asac> eagles0513875: use a email that will you will have and check forever
<gnomefreak> asac: configure failed
<asac> dont need to be @ubuntu.com
<eagles0513875> asac: ok :)
<asac> after contributing a while you can become ubuntu member ... which will give you @ubuntu.com address and other goodies
<eagles0513875> well that will be in another 2 yrs i think
<gnomefreak> 2 years?
<eagles0513875> lol once i graduate and get my bsc and hopefully start working
<asac> gnomefreak: configure is unlikely to be different on sid/lenny ... need the error to say for sure
<eagles0513875> got this yr then one more yr before i graduate and get my bsc gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> asac: ok let try it again.
<asac> eagles0513875: becoming member shouldnt take so long if you actively contribute
<eagles0513875> ya asac the problem is finding time this yr for me is jam packed and not gonna be easy
<asac> well. all of us usuall yhave a packed life
<asac> but still find time to contribute and fulfill their commitments
<asac> there might be weeks where you cannot contribute, but in general most come back
<asac> ;)
<eagles0513875> well i love linux
<gnomefreak> ok its building should be done in ~5-10 minute
<eagles0513875> source .bashrc to reload bashrc right
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: it will update itself at least it does for me once i save it and restart term
<eagles0513875> i sourced it
<eagles0513875> and its still complaining about my secret key not available
<gnomefreak> damnit wtf is wrong witht his now :(
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: did you make the .gnupg dir?
<eagles0513875> when i created the key it automatically did it
<gnomefreak> you are usiong new key in the bd command and in .bashrc?
<eagles0513875> ya
<gnomefreak> I HATE ZIP/UNZIP
<eagles0513875> cant u use tar -xvf to do that
<eagles0513875> to unzip and tar -cvf to zip
<gnomefreak> ok will fix build error after chroot build
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: no this is for stumbleupon
<gnomefreak> unzip:  cannot find or open ./, ./.zip or ./.ZIP.   :)
<gnomefreak> will look at rules later
<eagles0513875> O_o
<gnomefreak> be back
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: :( ok having issues with my secret key still
<eagles0513875> this is getting frustrating
<eagles0513875> bdrung: any idea why this thing isnt finding my secret key :(
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: hes at lunch/dinner eating something i want :(
<gnomefreak> maybe if i add unzip to control instead of zip
<eagles0513875> aww :(
<eagles0513875> im getting frustrated with this secret key bs
<gnomefreak> nope its zip. but fails with or without zip in b-d
 * eagles0513875 goes back to fuming in the corner about the secret key
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: look at the wiki for gpg
<gnomefreak> let me know when you are looking
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<gnomefreak> look at the part to show keys what does that give for your key (is it the one you are using)>
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: did you upload new key to key servers?
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> and already confirmed it and the email
<gnomefreak> than im not sure sorry
<eagles0513875> where would be best i ask then
<gnomefreak> asac: im going to eat ill give you error when i get back
<eagles0513875> asac: i know ur busy any idea as to my issue
<asac> kk
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: try either/both #bzr since it is the command that is messing up or you can try #gnupg if it is the key itsself. start with bzr
<eagles0513875> ok thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> ok gone
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: np
<eagles0513875> ahhh asac how can i update the timestamp in the change log :(
<eagles0513875> thats the reason that bzr bd is failing
<asac> eagles0513875: i dont think thats the reason
<asac> more likely a diffrerent version or something
<asac> need to see the error
<eagles0513875> would this help any bzr bd --uc -us
<eagles0513875> nm that command doesnt work
<gnomefreak> bzr bd --merge --dont-purge --builder='dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -k764D5E13 -i.bzr' .  change to your key. that doesnt work?
<eagles0513875> havent tried that hold on this is the error
<gnomefreak> asac: now the chroot worked i gues it was a bug that day
<eagles0513875> http://pastebin.com/m54914664
<gnomefreak> nope still dizzy food didnt help
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: put ur feet up
<gnomefreak> hmmm
<eagles0513875> that error takes me to a >
<gnomefreak> yeah
<eagles0513875> what do i type then
<gnomefreak> ^C
<eagles0513875> i killed it already
<gnomefreak> exit may work too
<eagles0513875> i ^C
<gnomefreak> can you sign it by hand
<eagles0513875> dunno how
<eagles0513875> does this have something to possibly do with the CoC not being signed?
<bdrung> eagles0513875: no
<eagles0513875> ok
<gnomefreak> i will worry about stmbleupon tomorrow im going to finish chroot build and rest.
<gnomefreak> bdrung: forget the stumbleupon branch i have to fixing to do
<asac> eagles0513875: thats ok
<asac> its just that you are not the changelog owner
<asac> err
<asac> actually you are
<asac> fix your name and email
<asac> it should be fullname+email
<asac> and if you want to sign it, you need a gpg key with the email as UID set
<asac> but since we have to sponsor thats ok not to do for now
<eagles0513875> is there a command to do that or i do it manually
<gnomefreak> example -- John Vivirito <gnomefreak@ubuntu.com>  Wed, 23 Sep 2009 10:13:09 -0400
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: it should do it with dch *
<eagles0513875> ok asac i have a gpg key ready
<gnomefreak> you can use -r or just dch but remove the extra * from it
<eagles0513875> i did remove the extra 8
<eagles0513875> *
<bdrung> gnomefreak: use dch -e
<gnomefreak> or -e
<eagles0513875> well thats fixed do i need to repush to my branch
<gnomefreak> :) i havent used -e yet
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: not yet just build than itf all goes well commit and push
<eagles0513875> ok
<gnomefreak> i hate debian now
<eagles0513875> it did it :)
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: dont i just push it to my branch and ask asac to merge it ?
<asac> eagles0513875: you push to your branch
<gnomefreak> The following packages have unmet dependencies: bzr-builddeb: Depends: bzrtools (>= 1.2) but it is not going to be installed
<gnomefreak> E: Broken packages
<asac> then you do a merge request
<asac> you can do that In launchpad
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: commit+push and request merge
<asac> navigate to your branch (once you hare happy) and click: request a merge
<asac> then select the branch you started from
<gnomefreak> better to push to the team and he will get it there
<eagles0513875> ok asac
<asac> gnomefreak: i think eagles0513875 isnt ready for direct pushing (yet)
<asac> needs a bit more experience with tools and procedures
<eagles0513875> no im not lol
<gnomefreak> asac: oh ok
<eagles0513875> btw gnomefreak there was a bzr update today with a bunch of other stuff
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: yeah i know this is debian not ubuntu though
<eagles0513875> ahhhh
<gnomefreak> version mismatches
<gnomefreak> they didnt push all deps yet it looks like
<bdrung> gnomefreak: why do you hate debian?
<gnomefreak> bdrung: sid has been giving issues for chroot first it failed to configure packages now i cant install packages i would like to
<eagles0513875> gnomefreak: even if u run apt-get build-dep for those packages
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: building chroot atm and they will still fail even onc eit is built. they need to fix the build-deps to use right version
 * gnomefreak can fix it but too much work for today
<eagles0513875> ahh
<gnomefreak> ok while i have 30 minutes lets find out why its failing on zip/unzip
<gnomefreak> ok not what i was hoping for
<gnomefreak> bdrung: can i just blindly remove all zip entries from rules/ ;)
<gnomefreak> if i had to guess upstream has a , wher eit shouldnt be
<eagles0513875> :) well that works on ff3.5 :)
<bdrung> gnomefreak: the problem is that two xpi files are generated
<gnomefreak> we will update extensions for 10.04 with new upstream version + add support for 3.6 if they havent
 * gnomefreak wonders how he knows that without looking at it ;)
<gnomefreak> bdrung: easy fix?
<bdrung> yes (will 3.6 make it into lucid?)
<gnomefreak> im guessing removing one of them from build:* isnt going to help
<gnomefreak> bdrung: should
<bdrung> gnomefreak: remove line 3 till 19 :)
<gnomefreak> tbird should as well
<gnomefreak> line 3?
<gnomefreak> all the # shit?
<bdrung> yes and the targets, too
<gnomefreak> thats not going to help me im sure
<gnomefreak> is it?
<bdrung> yes
<gnomefreak> ok ill try
<gnomefreak> bdrung: nope not it
<gnomefreak> [ -d temp-xpi-unpacked ] || mkdir -p temp-xpi-unpacked
<gnomefreak> unzip -d temp-xpi-unpacked ./ ./mozilla-stumbleupon.xpi
<gnomefreak> unzip:  cannot find or open ./, ./.zip or ./.ZIP.
<bdrung> gnomefreak: http://pastebin.com/f44a8d33a works here
<gnomefreak> bdrung: full build error http://launchpadlibrarian.net/32166687/stumbleupon-fail%20to%20build.txt
<gnomefreak> bdrung: do you have zip as a b-d
<gnomefreak> ah you removed past line 19
<bdrung> no
<gnomefreak> you removed all zip build stuff
<bdrung> yes
<bdrung> that does med-xpi-pack
<gnomefreak> ok and remove zip from b-d and build
<bdrung> asac: your xpi.mk xpath code has problems with some install.rdfs
 * gnomefreak thinks
<gnomefreak> ok building
<asac> bdrung: what cases
<bdrung> gnomefreak: can you mark your branches in https://code.launchpad.net/firefox-extensions as merged, it they are merged?
<bdrung> asac: e.g. https://code.launchpad.net/~mozilla-extensions-dev/firefox-extensions/mozilla-stumbleupon.ubuntu
<gnomefreak> bdrung: would be great if i knew when they were merged
<bdrung> asac: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozilla-extensions-dev/firefox-extensions/mozilla-stumbleupon.ubuntu/annotate/head%3A/install.rdf
<gnomefreak> ok branched is pushed
<bdrung> gnomefreak: look if they are in ~ubuntu-dev
<bdrung> asac: there are RDF: in the tags and em:id is a attribute
<gnomefreak> ok let me know when you merge this one if you are doing it now if not i will mark it tomorrow
<asac> i think our xpath should be able to deal with all element/attribute combination
<asac> maybe the fact that there is RDF: namespace
<gnomefreak> cant mark flashgot as merged and i don teven see all-in-one* on the extension list, fairly sure i didnt work on it
<asac> bdrung: ok thats a more difficult thing
<asac> sigh
<bdrung> asac: it's your job. i do not know how xpath works
<gnomefreak> ok stumbleupon branch updated
<asac> bdrung: well. thats not really solvable with xpath ... would need a full rdf parser
<asac> but i will think about it. would assume that we need a bug for now
<asac> i assume we have no way to disable auto depends generation?
<bdrung> asac: no
<asac> i will think about it. should be doable to address this corner case ...
<asac> tomorrow i am back to normal
<asac> need to finish death race for beta freeze still
<gnomefreak> bdrung: dont touch the branch please something is very wrong here
<bdrung> gnomefreak: i didn't pushed anything
<gnomefreak> removeing those liones fixed FTBFS but now it doesnt show up in firefox
<bdrung> gnomefreak: http://pastebin.com/f4be400c4
<gnomefreak> i think i know the issue there.
<bdrung> gnomefreak: the issue is the issue i talked with asac
<asac> yes
<asac> put it back till tomorrow evening please
<bdrung> it's a problem with the install.rdf parser
<asac> just go to the next extensions ;)
<gnomefreak> the issue you just posted is what you guys were talkig about right?
<bdrung> gnomefreak: this extension should wait for m-d 0.16
<asac> yes
<asac> you can set the >= 0.16 in build-depends already
<asac> if you want to do something
<gnomefreak> ok but fail to install isnt the wsame issue. we may need to wait until upgrade it to latest
<asac> maybe even file a bug about "xpi.mk does not understand RDF:resource indirections for targetApplications"
<gnomefreak> testing my thought atm
<bdrung> asac: ctxextensions has the same problem (there i patched install.rdf as workaround)
<gnomefreak> ctx* installed fine :)
<bdrung>  >= 0.16~ please
<asac> ok i think we need a bug with examples that currently fail
<asac> otherwise i might forget a corner case thats currentyl needed
<bdrung> asac: k, will do that
<asac> thx
<asac> either debian or launchpad
<asac> i dont mind
<gnomefreak> ok maybe it is the same thing
<asac> bug 422898
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422898 in mozilla-devscripts "karmic build of a firefox extension behaves oddly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422898
<fta2> asac, did you figure out the gdb thingy?
<asac> maybe should be checked
<asac> fta2: no :/ ... i fixed the bug i wanted to backtrace by reading code ;)
<fta2> lol
<asac> its really bad if you want to get a backtrace of something that has the menu open
<asac> it locks your system completely
<asac> and it was not a crash, but a GTK-Warning ... so i couldnt just let it fatal_warnings fail
<asac> had to continue a few times first etc.
<gnomefreak> it was filed already
<fta2> asac, yep, it's not a news that menus are crap in that regard
<asac> which is bad in nm case as everything is a menu ;)
<eagles0513875> asac: whats happening with mozilla-devscripts 0.16
<asac> anyway. this is what i hoped for: http://people.canonical.com/~asac/nm08-applet/wifi-connected-variant-B-1.png (connected) http://people.canonical.com/~asac/nm08-applet/wifi-disconnected-variant-B-1.png (disconnected) ....
<asac> but this is the greatest common denominator with upstream ... http://people.canonical.com/~asac/nm08-applet/nm08-wifi-connected-final.png http://people.canonical.com/~asac/nm08-applet/nm08-wifi-disconnected-final.png
<asac> so we will get that
<asac> actually i wanted it without the icons for actions
<asac> like http://people.canonical.com/~asac/nm08-applet/wifi-activating-variant-B-3.png
<asac> eagles0513875: read bzr log
<asac> of moz-devscripts
<asac> thats usually the best place to get in-depth info ;)
<fta2> nice
<fta2> are those mockups?
<asac> no
<eagles0513875> asac: reason im asking is if we are already working on these extensions save us some extra work if you know what i mean
<asac> all are real
<gnomefreak> ok im really confused we have 2 firefox-sage packages on the wiki with 2 different bug #s
<asac> but we will get the ones here:
<asac> 18:13 < asac> but this is the greatest common denominator with upstream ... http://people.canonical.com/~asac/nm08-applet/nm08-wifi-connected-final.png  http://people.canonical.com/~asac/nm08-applet/nm08-wifi-disconnected-final.png
<gnomefreak> fixing it
<asac> http://people.canonical.com/~asac/tmp/newapplet4/
<asac> thats the patches
<asac> i think i will export the other patches too so they dont get lost in case i trash the local branch
<eagles0513875> O_O
<eagles0513875> whoops
<eagles0513875> my fault on that one gnomefreak
<eagles0513875> :(
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: fixed
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: np
<eagles0513875> probably brain dead when i filed that one
<eagles0513875> lol
<gnomefreak> i also took sage ill get to it today/tomorrow
<gnomefreak> bdrung: we are using >=0.16~ now right?
<bdrung> gnomefreak: not yet, only for those who wont work with 0.15
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> are we keeping MOZ_XPI_BUILD_COMMAND = sh debian/med-xpi-pack . sage.xpi
<bdrung> gnomefreak: no
<gnomefreak> ok thanks
<asac> eagles0513875: unless you bump into issues now you dont need to depend on 0.16 if thats what you are asking
<eagles0513875> ahhh ok cuz if you look on the wiki bdrung added a few checks for devscripts 0.16 to it
<bdrung> asac, gnomefreak, eagles0513875 : updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Karmic/ExtensionReview again
<eagles0513875> ahh im gonna go crazy here lol
<bdrung> damn
<eagles0513875> right now im with the ohhhhh ahh factor of the wiki
<gnomefreak> thanks
<bdrung> added it twice
<gnomefreak> bdrung: i forgot to add the vcs info can you add it while your there
 * gnomefreak thought i did add it
<bdrung> gnomefreak: done
<gnomefreak> bdrung: thanks
 * gnomefreak is now officially lost
<gnomefreak> ok nm fouudn where i left of
<gnomefreak> f.
<bdrung> asac, gnomefreak, eagles0513875 : updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Karmic/ExtensionReview again
 * gnomefreak just hits refresh this time
<gnomefreak> your kidding
 * gnomefreak goes to look at debhelper version
<bdrung> gnomefreak: kidding?
<bdrung> gnomefreak: debhelper is optional
<gnomefreak> bdrung: i had just finished building when you added the debhelper version to wiki
<gnomefreak> done now
<bdrung> gnomefreak: do you have "remove all comments from the template and the unused variables " too?
<gnomefreak> bdrung: not sure what you mean i closed the page but the template if you mean XPI:* we have a branch for that that should be updated for all this
<gnomefreak> be back
<bdrung> gnomefreak: ?
<gnomefreak> bdrung: what did you mean
 * asac out to cinema ... bb in 3.5+h
<gnomefreak> asac: have fun
<asac> thx
<gnomefreak> bdrung: ok i see it but what do you mean? since they are all components and its the rules file not templates right?
<gnomefreak> oh comments
<gnomefreak> bdrung: got it
<bdrung> gnomefreak: you can improve my description
<gnomefreak> ok sage installed and shows up in ubufox but ubufox does not tell you it installed on start up
<gnomefreak> bdrung: ok pushing sage branch
<bdrung> gnomefreak: link
<gnomefreak> bdrung: one sec
<gnomefreak> ojhold that thought please
<gnomefreak> ok hold even
<bdrung> asac: updated bug #422898
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422898 in mozilla-devscripts "karmic build of a firefox extension behaves oddly" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422898
<gnomefreak> ok bdrung https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozilla-extensions-dev/firefox-extensions/firefox-sage.ubuntu
<bdrung> gnomefreak: not lintian clean
<gnomefreak> bdrung: thats due to the m-d problem
<bdrung> debian-changelog-line-too-long
<gnomefreak> they are what you showed earlier
<gnomefreak> i didnt see that
<gnomefreak> I: firefox-sage source: debian-watch-file-is-missing
<gnomefreak> P: firefox-sage source: direct-changes-in-diff-but-no-patch-system install.rdf
<gnomefreak> thats what i got with other comments with them
<gnomefreak> bdrung: http://paste.ubuntu.com/276475/
<gnomefreak> if you give me line # i will fix it but im assuming its the one from debian/control line in changelog
<bdrung> line 2, 10
<bdrung> and 15
<gnomefreak> - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Karmic/ExtensionReview, for more information about this or - Updated maintainer field to use Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>  but niehter should be too long
<bdrung> and direct-changes-in-diff-but-no-patch-system should be fixed
<gnomefreak> bdrung: what causes it? it sounds like i should have patched it instead of changed it
<gnomefreak> im guessing install.rdf
<bdrung> gnomefreak: probably a maxVersion patch
<bdrung> gnomefreak: use simple-patchsys
<gnomefreak> bdrung: good idea just one question. what is it? :) never heard of it
<bdrung> gnomefreak: its from cdbs
<gnomefreak> ok no help page for cdbs
<bdrung> gnomefreak: add "include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/simple-patchsys.mk" and drop the patch into debian/patches
<gnomefreak> no man page either
<bdrung> i have to leave now, cul8r
<gnomefreak> k later
<bdrung> gnomefreak: http://cdbs-doc.duckcorp.org/en/cdbs-doc.xhtml
<gnomefreak> ok so that doesnt help me at all. still have to use dpatch, edit series an so on by hand
<micahg> gnomefreak: you looking for a patch system?
<gnomefreak> micahg: i used dpatch
<gnomefreak> :)
<micahg> ah, I was going to suggest quilt
<gnomefreak> ok good i think that worked :)
<gnomefreak> ok so only watch file warning
<gnomefreak> bdrung: ok ive had all the fun i can handle today :) here is the new branch https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mozilla-extensions-dev/firefox-extensions/mozilla-stumbleupon.ubuntu
<gnomefreak> s/new/updated
<eagles0513875> hehe gnomefreak leave some extensions for the rest of us :P
<eagles0513875> j/k
<gnomefreak> :) add some more if there are anymore
<eagles0513875> those are all of em
<eagles0513875> lol
<gnomefreak> hell you have some that are not extensions yet on there
<gnomefreak> chatzilla doesnt have a standalone extension its compiled with seamonkey and i need to update sm1 when i get time. im not too concered since 1.1.19 is due out soon
<gnomefreak> firegpg hasnt been released yet im still working on it but i may enlist bdrun*g's help on that
<gnomefreak> and flasgot we pushed to debian and on lucid it will be synced
<gnomefreak> ok not here anymore :)
 * eagles0513875 dinner
<bdrung> i am back
<BUGabundo> guud evening
<eagles0513875> heyo guys im back to but fading fast
<fta> asac, can we do something for bug 262723 in hardy onward?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262723 in human-icon-theme "Gnome and Human icon themes do not contain icon caches" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262723
<fta> debian 448094
<ubottu> Debian bug 448094 in debhelper "dh_icons should look for .xpm icons (and not jpg)" [Normal,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/448094
<fta> debian 521181
<ubottu> Debian bug 521181 in debhelper "dh_icons: please ignore gnome and hicolor themes" [Wishlist,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/521181
<fta> i hate debian/changelogs
<bdrung> fta: all these bugs are closed
<fta> bdmurray, i'm not talking about the debian bugs (i just wanted their title, d/changelog was not verbose enough)
<fta> (i usually know what i'm doing)
<BUGabundo> want to laugh?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/file/+bug/248619/comments/2 Will Not Print On Tuesdayi still laught at this
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248619 in file "file incorrectly labeled as Erlang JAM file" [High,Fix released]
<bdrung> fta: bug bug 262723 is closed, too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 262723 in human-icon-theme "Gnome and Human icon themes do not contain icon caches" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/262723
<fta> not in hardy++
<bdrung> fta: it looks like this is fixed in karmic
<fta> look at the last comment in the bug
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-09-24
<bdrung> fta: and?
<BUGabundo>  /me rsync -avh -progress /home/BUGabundo /media/bed; rm -rf /home/BUGabundo
<fta>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<fta> 11039 fta       20   0  728m 324m  28m S   14 16.1 165:27.47 firefox-3.7
<fta> [reed], ^^
<fta> cumulative time is the worse, by far
<fta> worst
<fta> twice Xorg
<[reed]> fta: hmm
<_Tsk_> Morning
<eagles0513875> morning
<eagles0513875> asac:  was there an update released for bind wood?
<eagles0513875> according to the updates that im seeing i noticed one for bindwood?
<asac> you can see that in launchpad
<asac> not sure
<asac> statik: did you go through someone else with bindwood?
<asac> was the ~ubuntu-dev branch properly updated?
<eagles0513875> still same version and revision?
<eagles0513875> from what i got from the branch it seems but what was updated?
<asac> armin76: hey still there?
<asac> armin76: did you get http://paste.ubuntu.com/276891/ with gcc 44 on sparc?
<asac> eagles0513875: you can find that on launchpad
<asac> kenvandine: did you sponsor bindwood?
<eagles0513875> on the edge link where all the branches are
<asac> kenvandine: can you please update the ~ubunu-dev branch. we rely on that very much
<asac> eagles0513875: the branches are branches
<asac> eagles0513875: the packages are packages
<asac> someone can just upload package
<asac> and not update branch
<asac> what is what probably happen
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<eagles0513875> ok
<asac> you can see the diff on the launchpad package
<asac> page
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> so asac just going to launchpad.net and seachfor bindwood
<asac> you will figure
<asac> search for the package
<asac> in ubuntu project
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> well i know that bind wood is working after i installed it yesterday which is good cuz its asking for password to unlock the keyring of bindwood
<eagles0513875> im not finding anythign i found the first change that was done by elliot murphy which was the initial packaging of bindwood
<asac> eagles0513875: the debdiff can be found on the launchad page
<asac> you can see what changed below the upload versoin
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bindwood
<eagles0513875> well i might be using gnome for a lil while lol
<eagles0513875> asac: seems like elliot murphy im guess whose the package maintainer uploaded it last thursday the version is the same and all
<bdrung_> asac: i have setup a test enviroment for bug #422898 . so if you have time you can give me something to test
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422898 in mozilla-devscripts "karmic build of a firefox extension behaves oddly" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422898
<bdrung_> eagles0513875: i have added some missing extensions to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Karmic/ExtensionReview
<bdrung_> they need a check
<eagles0513875> kool i have a few things to finish on bind wood
<eagles0513875> but today seems like the kde updates have broken kde so right now im installing gnome to be safwe
<eagles0513875> safe
<bdrung_> asac: i need only the xpath command, the rest i can do myself
<asac> eagles0513875: not sure what your problem is ... if you did anything to bindwood its definitly not void now. dont bother about the update in the archive we can replay that afterwards
<eagles0513875> ok asac im not bothers but other updates killed my kde desktop on my vm im installing gnome to be safe in case same thing happens on my duelboot
<asac> k
<asac> bdrung_: one second.
<asac> ctxextension is definitly a different issue
<asac> its not using RDF:resource=
<asac> what extension was that?
<asac> ah stumble...
<asac> bdrung_: xpath -q -e '//em:targetApplication/@RDF:resource' install.rdf | sed -e 's/.*="\(.*\)"/\1/'
<asac> gives you the list of resource references
<eagles0513875> asac: bdrung just netsplitted
<eagles0513875> asac: might be a few before they come back
<asac> and i think TARGET_VERSION needs to be expanded by | //RDF:Description[rdf:about="$(4) or @rdf:about="$(4)]/em:$(2) | //RDF:Description[rdf:about="$(4) or @rdf:about="$(4)]/@em:$(2)
<asac>  //RDF:Description[RDF:about="RDF:#$PB9V2" or @RDF:about="rdf:#$PB9V2"]/@em:maxVersion
<asac> ok so append:
<eagles0513875> asac you talking to me
<asac> | //RDF:Description[RDF:about="$(4)" or @RDF:about="$(4)"]/@em:maxVersion
<asac> no to bdrung
<asac> but he is gone
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> hehe
<eagles0513875> never came back from the netsplit
<asac> | //RDF:Description[RDF:about="$(4)" or @RDF:about="$(4)"]/em:maxVersion
<asac> with 4 - rdf:about id
<asac> tell him to ping me ;)
<eagles0513875> ok hopefully he returns while im still around
<eagles0513875> im tempted to go hunt down lunch
<eagles0513875> wow Hi all.  It seems one of our sponsors has connectivity problems, causing around 6,000 users to disconnect.  We're investigating, sorry for the noise and thanks for using freenode!
<asac> 11:11 < asac> bdrung_: xpath -q -e '//em:targetApplication/@RDF:resource' install.rdf | sed -e 's/.*="\(.*\)"/\1/'
<asac> 11:11 < asac> gives you the list of resource references
<asac> 11:18 < asac> ok so append:
<asac> 11:19 < asac> | //RDF:Description[RDF:about="$(4)" or @RDF:about="$(4)"]/@em:maxVersion
<asac> 11:19 < asac> | //RDF:Description[RDF:about="$(4)" or @RDF:about="$(4)"]/em:maxVersion
<asac> with 4 being the resource ids from above
<bdrung_> asac: append?
<asac> bug 430576
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430576 in network-manager "refuse to connect over Nokia N85, turns off the handset" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430576
<asac> bdrung_: yes to VERSION call
<asac> TARGET_VERSION
<asac> of course only if a $(4) is new
<asac> is set i mean
<asac> if thats possible
<asac> 11:29 < asac> 11:18 < asac> ok so append:
<asac> 11:29 < asac> 11:19 < asac> | //RDF:Description[RDF:about="$(4)" or @RDF:about="$(4)"]/@em:maxVersion
<asac> 11:29 < asac> 11:19 < asac> | //RDF:Description[RDF:about="$(4)" or @RDF:about="$(4)"]/em:maxVersion
<asac> those are appeneded to TARGET_VERSION
<asac> err replace maxVersion with $(2) i think
<asac> the values for $(4) you get through xpath -q -e '//em:targetApplication/@RDF:resource' install.rdf | sed -e 's/.*="\(.*\)"/\1/'
<asac> fta: the bot uploads wrong ubuntu revisions
<asac> it needs to reset to ubuntu1 if the upstream version gets bumped
<asac> for nm applet it uploaded -ubuntu2
<asac> though the changelog was upstream version wise behind
<armin76> asac: haven't tried on sparc for a long time, anyway it sigbuses and i haven't had the time nor the motivation to investigate it
<armin76> asac: >1.9.0.12 sigbuses as well
<asac> armin76: 1.9.1?
<armin76> asac: yes, 1.9.0.11 worked fine, and 1.9.1 always sigbused
<armin76> apart from failing to compile due to solaris-only code
<armin76> 1.9.1, that is
<asac> armin76: yeah. we build with --disable-jit now
<asac> but that alone even doesnt help
<armin76> asac: i remember ncommander wanting to fix the sigbuses, ask him :)
<armin76> i have a lot of stuff to do(130 bugs on ia64) + work gets me tired
<asac> i am not demanding ;)
<asac> just asking
<asac> all fine ;)
<armin76> i know :P
<armin76> probably i should have done s/+ work/and my full-time job/
<asac> burn out?
<asac> go and getr holidays
<asac> and get a new job if the burn out is because of boringness or constantly bogus managers etc ;=)
<armin76> i already had holidays :P
<armin76> in fact today its holydays here, thats why i'm answering you :D
<bdrung_> asac: thanks. i had to update XPI_TARGET_EMIDs, too. the bug is now fixed
<asac> bdrung_: rock. did it work?
<asac> bdrung_: what about the other install.rdf ... i thin the ctxetensions looked normal to me
<asac> or does that work ?
<bdrung_> asac: it works with all extensions
<bdrung_> (except pwdhash - but thats a bug in this package)
<bdrung_> asac: does this catch all cases: echo $(MOZ_EXTENSION_PKG) | sed "s/^firefox-//;s/^mozilla-//;s/^thunderbird-//;s/^xul-ext-//"
<asac> bdrung_: why would we need that?
<asac> bdrung_: i think there can be more
<asac> basically _all_ app names have been used as prefix ;)
<bdrung_> :(
<bdrung_> asac: i have to determine the base-name or can i simply take the source package name for that?
<bdrung_> asac: i want to generate something like xpi:Provides=ctxextensions xul-ext-ctxextensions firefox-ctxextensions thunderbird-ctxextensions
<bdrung_> asac: therefore i must know how this extension is called
<asac> bdrung_: good question. i think on a best effort base thats ok
<asac> those should be most issues
<bdrung_> which?
<asac> sorry mistyped
<asac> those should cover most cases
<asac> i think xul-ext- is only valid case
<asac> the rest should spit out warnings
<asac> or we should put something in lintian
<bdrung_> asac: how about using the source package name (with an option to override it)?
<bdrung_> this would make it backwards compatible
<asac> yeah
<asac> hmm
<asac> why not binary name?
<bdrung_> asac: because the binary has million prefixes
<bdrung_> the source has at least mozilla- and firefox-
<asac> well. but the idea is to use xul-ext- for the binary name
<bdrung_> asac: yes
<asac> imo the binary matches the extension name much better
<asac> and hence it should be in the provides
<bdrung_> but it should work in karmic, too
<asac> why doesnt it work in karmic?
<bdrung_> asac: because the packages has other prefixes than xul-ext- (in lucid we will rename all those extensions)
<asac> bdrung_: yes. but for those we provide the option to override
<bdrung_> ok
<asac> i dont think we should try to workaround too hard
<asac> i think your initial suggestion should be good enough
<asac> with the ability to override
<bdrung_> asac: ok, it's now: MOZ_EXT_NAME ?= $(shell echo $(MOZ_EXTENSION_PKG) | sed "s/^firefox-//;s/^mozilla-//;s/^xul-ext-//")
<bdrung_> (overridable)
<bdrung_> asac: or is thunderbird- often used?
<asac> no
<asac> i think one or two have that
<asac> bdrung_: strip off iceweasel-
<asac> too
<bdrung_> k
<asac> bdrung_: the RDF:Description doesnt match the about
<asac> we need to do those two steps
<asac> otherwise you end up picking the extension itself
<asac> rather than targetApplications
<bdrung_> asac: which ext?
<asac> err the resource
<asac> 11:38 < asac> 11:29 < asac> 11:19 < asac> | //RDF:Description[RDF:about="$(4)" or @RDF:about="$(4)"]/@em:maxVersion
<asac> 11:38 < asac> 11:29 < asac> 11:19 < asac> | //RDF:Description[RDF:about="$(4)" or @RDF:about="$(4)"]/em:maxVersion
<asac> 11:39 < asac> the values for $(4) you get through xpath -q -e '//em:targetApplication/@RDF:resource' install.rdf | sed -e 's/.*="\(.*\)"/\1/'
<asac> also we need both cases (@em: and /em)
 * asac confused
<asac> checking agai
<asac> oh you did it
<asac> ok all find
<asac> except that we need the /em:$(..) case too
<asac> everything that is an attribute can always be a subelement
<bdrung_> k, will add this
<asac> /em:$(2)/text()
<asac> like the first in the TARGET_VERSION
<asac> bdrung_: you should be able to test that by moving the em:maxVersion=... to a subelement of the RDF:Description><em:maxVersion>...</...
<asac> but i would think its safe given that we use the same pattern before that
 * eagles0513875 is scared to interrupt asac and bdrug as they seem to be in the middle of rather detailed work
<bdrung_> eagles0513875: my last name is not drug :D
<bdrung_> eagles0513875: we are finished now
<eagles0513875> whoops sry bdrung_ im multitasking trying to back up my .ssh folder but brasero on gnome doesnt wanna burn anything for me
<eagles0513875> everything seems to be starting to break again on alpha 6
<eagles0513875> kde is kaput todays kde updated packages broke the whole install as they are complaining about dependency issues
<bdrung_> eagles0513875: s/kaput/kaputt/ ;)
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> so im running on gnome for now
<eagles0513875> hey guys can i get ur opinion that is somewhat related to mozilla stuff and other things
<bdrung_> yes
<eagles0513875> what would you guys think if i put forth a proposal for 10.04 that allows a user to choose which browser office suite and email client to use
<eagles0513875> you guys think that is a good idea
<bdrung_> eagles0513875: at installation time or when?
<eagles0513875> installation time
<bdrung_> hm, at most as option somewhere (like the popcon or grub installation). otherwise it would nag the user who loves the default
<bdrung_> asac: pushed
<bdrung_> asac: tested and ready for release
<eagles0513875> i kinda got this idea after reading what the us supreme court is forcing msft to do for users they are now giving options to users of what browser to install by default besides ie
<eagles0513875> so i was thinking why not do the same here
<eagles0513875> what u mean by at most as option somewhere (like the popcon or grub installation). otherwise it would nag the user who loves the default
<eagles0513875> and the defaults would be included in the list of options
<asac> bdrung_: arent you in Dm-Uploaders?
<asac> if so, just up to debian :)
<bdrung_> eagles0513875: the installation only asks question which are really required. asking which browser to use, would add a not required question
<eagles0513875> maybe so but in all honesty how many users use the default browser
<eagles0513875> or the default office app
<bdrung_> asac: yes, but DM-Upload-Allowed: Yes is not set in version 0.15
<asac> hmm
<bdrung_> asac: so this time you have to do it
<asac> hmm ... how unfortunate ;) ... ok i add that and release ... next time you can do ;)
<bdrung_> asac: i already add it
<eagles0513875> bdrung_: is it a good idea though to put forth to motu and see what they say
<bdrung_> eagles0513875: you could ask on the mailing list and see it they like your idea or not
<eagles0513875> motu maililng list
<bdrung_> or ubuntu devel
<eagles0513875> ok :(
<bdrung_> eagles0513875: ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com
<eagles0513875> thanks bdrung_
<bdrung_> asac: which is the fastest way to get m-d 0.16 into karmic?
<asac> eagles0513875: about 95+% of the users stick to the default we chooose. thats the idea ;)
<asac> bdrung_: upload to debian
<asac> and sync
<eagles0513875> asac: emailed the devel and  motu lists and see what they think
<asac> bdrung_: ok uploading to debian now (hope arch all packages are ok if built on ubuntu :))
<asac> bdrung_: do you think its bad?
<asac> to upload from ubuntu _all build?
<bdrung_> asac: i used a sid pbuilder for uploading, but for m-d it should not hurt
<asac> ok just did it ;)
<asac> i think i even did it for last upload
<bdrung_> asac: do you sync it into karmic?
<asac> yes
<asac> thats the idea
<bdrung_> asac: via requestsync, or are there other ways?
<asac> bdrung_: i usually ask some archive admin to sync
<bdrung_> k, thats faster
<eagles0513875> seems like my idea is liked :)
<bdrung_> asac, eagles0513875, av`: hopefully it's the last time i updated: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Karmic/ExtensionReview it now contains the changes from m-d 0.16. the version column is for the released version string
<eagles0513875> ?
<eagles0513875> ok will figure out what that means when i get to it lol
<bdrung_> eagles0513875: for what is your ?
<eagles0513875> my question is 0.16 still for lucid and the extensions that will go into it
<asac> 0.16 for everything we touch now at least
<asac> not sure we need to reupload htose that have 0.15 now
<asac> but would make sense
<bdrung_> asac: it would make sense (because of provides)
<bdrung_> eagles0513875: 0.16 is for all (only the renaming is left for lucid)
<eagles0513875> ok so back to correcting that in bindwood then
<asac> bdrung_: right. i think its fine to go through the extensions and bump all to 0.16
<eagles0513875> do i need to create a new changelog?
<asac> bdrung_: but probably after we managed to go through full list once ;)
 * asac will help out on that extension stuff soon
<eagles0513875> hehe asac gnomefreak has been a big contributor to most of em
<asac> yes ... he is eager ;)
<bdrung_> i will review the extensions, too
<asac> we should add a "uploaded" column or something
<asac> i cannot see on one look what extensions still need work
<eagles0513875> ya
<bdrung_> asac: there is the version column
<asac> yeah. we could use that ... but seems was not maintained
<asac> or nothing was uploaded yet
<bdrung_> asac: added it 10 minutes ago
<asac> !seen andv
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<eagles0513875> !last and
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about last and
<eagles0513875> andv
<eagles0513875> !last andv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about last andv
<asac> bdrung_: i think we should have Uploaded Debian and  Uploaded Ubuntu column
<asac> hmm i always thought i have the seen plugin in my irssi
<bdrung_> asac: good idea
<bdrung_> asac: it should only set, if all things are done (including the 0.16 things)
<eagles0513875> can i use the same change log entry tht i added to bindwood or do i need a new one
<eagles0513875> bdrung_: does ur .ssh folder only have 3 files in it
<eagles0513875> or asac either one of u can respond
<bdrung_> eagles0513875: authorized_keys  config  id_rsa  id_rsa.pub  known_hosts
<eagles0513875> well i only have 3 files in mine O_O
<eagles0513875> id_rsa id_rsa.pub and known hosts
<eagles0513875> no config
<bdrung_> eagles0513875: that is enough
<eagles0513875> ok :)
<eagles0513875> burning to cd now
<eagles0513875> :( no bind wood fixing today :'(
<eagles0513875> bdrung_: when u do a reinstall what do u do with the .ssh folder u backed up
<bdrung_> eagles0513875: copy them
<bdrung_> eagles0513875: i have /home on a separate partition and backup the complete /home
<eagles0513875> kool
<eagles0513875> you dont have to import it into any particular program
<eagles0513875> just need gnupg installed and add the .ssh folder to home dir
<aakashd> hey all
<aakashd> i'm a QA engineer at mozilla corp and wanted to give you guys a heads up that the QA community has set up a channel on freenode, its' located at #mozilla-quality
<TomJaeger> asac: What's the status on bug #217908 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217908 in cairo "Pixellated Images in Firefox/Opera due to incorrect EXTEND_PAD implementation in several video drivers" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217908
<asac> TomJaeger: i think the problem was that we dont get xserver 1.7
<TomJaeger> asac, which doesn't really matter since we have all the necessary patches already in place
<eagles0513875> aakashd: thanks for the heads up :)
<aakashd> :)
<aakashd> your welcome
<aakashd> i'm trying to push the guys to come over to double-up on this channel as well
<eagles0513875> asac: you see <aakashd> i'm a QA engineer at mozilla corp and wanted to give you guys a heads up that the QA community has set up a channel on freenode, its' located at #mozilla-quality
<eagles0513875> aakashd: asac seems to be the one in charge of alot of the mozilla stuff
<aakashd> ah ok
<aakashd> good to know
<aakashd> hey asac
<TomJaeger> asac, The whole system is messed up.  Upstream doesn't give a shit about linux support, and we're somehow not allowed to fix the issues ourselves.
<asac> cyphermox: connman ready?
<cyphermox> nope
<cyphermox> i'm stuck with work stuff
<asac> k
<cyphermox> asac, I think all I have left to do is patch the init script
<cyphermox> asac, i'll let you know soon, i'm running pbuilder and i'll still have to run the tests
<fta2> asac, nice work today: http://paste.ubuntu.com/277205/
<asac> heh
<asac> most work isnt in there ;)
<asac> lots of build failures ;)
<asac> feel wasted ;)
<asac> will drop out
<asac> once i know that applet builds ;
 * asac didnt reboot since upstart transition
<asac> before
<asac> too scared that i cannot work ;)
<bdrung_> asac: it works in my kvm
<asac> yeah
<asac> i should just reboot ... will do so in a few after seein that applet build on amd64
<fta2> asac, i did it everywhere, no problem
<fta2> grrr, i hate lintian
<fta2> i wonder why they made dir-or-file-in-var-www
<fta2> while they didn't for /usr/lib/cgi-bin
<asac> !now
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about now
<eagles0513875> asac: i can tellu kde dont work at least for me
<asac> fta2: /var is usually someting where packages dont put files
<asac> thats all dynamic there
<asac> maybe a reason
<asac> but maybe because everything in /var/www is available in apache defualt setup somehow?
<asac> no clue
<eagles0513875> asac: im not sure about apache but i think tha tfolder is where all the site u host are kept
<eagles0513875> if i remember correctly
<asac> yes
<asac> anyway ... ok off for a few evening hours
<eagles0513875> im soon out
<eagles0513875> and im still sweraing at kde
<fta> <asac> fta: the bot uploads wrong ubuntu revisions <= i know, that's an old bug i need to fix
<bdrung_> asac: whom to ask for syncing m-d?
<av`> bdrung_, open a sync request
<av`> if it's a bug-fix only release it's ok
<av`> if not you need an FFe
<asac> i will take care of this
<asac> might need to wait till after beta ... arch is frozen
<fta> strange, all the icons in alerts popups are corrupted
<fta> asac, [reed]: ^^
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/Error.png
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/Screenshot-Alert.png
<[reed]> yeah
<[reed]> known bug
<[reed]> let me find it
<asac> corrupoted?
<asac> ok rebooting. wish me luck ;)
<fta> good luck
<[reed]> guh, stupid mail client
<[reed]> fta: mozilla bug 516665
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 516665 in ImageLib "distorted images with moz-icon://*?size=dialog" [Major,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=516665
<fta> thx
<fta> baaaaad, todays update gave me the "requires a restart, restart now" long before the upgrade was complete
<kenvandine> fta, can you sponsor a gwibber upload?
<kenvandine> fixes some nice bugs and we need it for support of the indicator-messages upload about to happen
<kenvandine> or asac ^^
<kenvandine> lp:~gwibber-team/gwibber/packaging
<kenvandine> bug 434097
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 434097 in pidgin "Launchers shouldn't be stored in /etc" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/434097
<fta> kenvandine, rev63?
<kenvandine> yes please
<av`> kenvandine, is that a new upstream release?
<kenvandine> it is a new snapshot
<kenvandine> fixes a bunch of stuff
<av`> is it a bug fix only?
<kenvandine> like retweets, notifications, etc
<av`> or new featues
<fta> kenvandine, ok, I will have a look
<av`> * features
<kenvandine> fta thx
<kenvandine> av`, it is fixing features that are busted :)
<fta> kenvandine, btw, is the -daemon restarted on upgrade now?
<av`> then should be fine
<kenvandine> fta, humm... no
<av`> kenvandine, we are in feature freeze u know? :)
<kenvandine> av`, yes
<av`> that's why I asked
<kenvandine> fta, we should really do that, i'll talk to ryan
<fta> kenvandine, sometimes, after an upgrade, i'm no longer able to post, no error. i need to kill the daemon to make it work again
<kenvandine> fta, yea... good point
<kenvandine> just gotta find a good way to hand that
<kenvandine> we can make it receive a restart signal, but i don't know if a script run with sudo in a postinst would be able to talk to i
<fta> kenvandine, done
<kenvandine> thx!
<fta> kenvandine, next time, could you please make a commit with no change except the UNRELEASED->karmic so it's clear in the packaging branch what revision was used? I did it this time
<kenvandine> ok
<fta> asac, too bad chromium is not in universe already, it's really usable now
<asac> ack
<BUGabundo> asac: dude NM broken
<BUGabundo> very very broken
<BUGabundo> :(
<asac> BUGabundo: applet?
<asac> upgrade to ubuntu2/3
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> I got trunk
<asac> not sure ... take the one from archive
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 0.8~a~git.20090917t223236.942371e-0ubuntu2~nmt1
<BUGabundo>   Candidate: 0.8~a~git.20090923t220421.1ac8ffd-0ubuntu3
<asac> the one in ppa might be older
<asac> yes
<asac> grab that 3
<BUGabundo> I had to downgrade tolder one
<BUGabundo> asac: no. 3 is broken
<asac> everything else upgraded?
<BUGabundo> full-upgrade
<asac> network-manager libnm-glib2 libnm-glib0
<asac> versions
<BUGabundo> now, all NM packages have been downgraded, of course
<BUGabundo> or I wouldn't be here
<asac> i think its unlikely that ubuntu3 doenst work with all updated
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy network-manager libnm-glib2 libnm-g | pastebinit
<BUGabundo> W: Unable to locate package libnm-g
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/277458/
<asac> applet was broken today
<asac> yes
<asac> but not with ubuntu3
<BUGabundo> asac: that's what I'm seeing
<BUGabundo> want the logs too?
<asac> no
<BUGabundo> I can push to LP
<asac> i want you to run dist-upgrade
<BUGabundo> err
<asac> and run nm-applet from console
<BUGabundo> I just spent 15 min downgrading
<asac> yes
<BUGabundo> can't, it breaks
<BUGabundo> gets that log I sent to identica
<asac> let me check
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> I'll go pay my bills
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> why are you replying thwere??
<asac> because i replied to someone else too ;)
<asac> but you are right
<asac> i thought you pay your bills ;)
<asac> BUGabundo: run nm-tool too please
<asac> and paste here
<BUGabundo> e-back!!
<BUGabundo> $ nm-tool | pastebinit
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/277461/
<asac> BUGabundo: ok i assume you just have a auto connection for wifi?
<asac> or do you have some manually configured ones?
<BUGabundo> of course
<BUGabundo> but not connected to any network
<BUGabundo> yes I may have other networks there too
<asac> do you have or not
<BUGabundo> asac: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/436242
<asac> go to connection editor ....
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436242 in network-manager "nm-applet crash" [Undecided,New]
<asac> take a screenshot from the wireless tab
<BUGabundo> asac: let me cat nm conf
<asac> no
<asac> just look in the wireless tab ;)
<BUGabundo> asac: wireless is off
<asac> hmm. yeah even then
<asac> go to connnection editor
<BUGabundo> ohh you mena the settings
<asac> and check wireless tab
<asac> yes
<BUGabundo> several networks in ther
<fta> want a respin of the ppa?
<BUGabundo> too many to fit in the screen :D
<asac> no
<asac> fta: the archive version (luckily) is higher
<BUGabundo> many AUTO
<fta> asac, i should give you a button or something
<BUGabundo> asac: one manual
<asac> BUGabundo: is wireless off or are there no APs in proximity ;)
<asac> fta: hehe. yeah ;)
<BUGabundo> asac: no near APs
<BUGabundo> wifi is enabled at kernel level
<asac> BUGabundo: is killswitch on?
<asac> or off?
<BUGabundo> Off menaning able to connect
<asac> ah
<asac> ok
<BUGabundo> I never turn it On. afraid of kernel bugs
<asac> where are you that there is no AP near ;)
<asac> ?
<BUGabundo> in my beddrom
<asac> BUGabundo: and there is no AP visible?
<BUGabundo> APs are on the other side of the house
<asac> thats in a village? or on a farm? ;)
<BUGabundo> nope :)
<BUGabundo> LOLOLOLOLOL
<BUGabundo> if I step 8mt
<BUGabundo> I get like 2 open APs and 8 wep/wpa
<asac> BUGabundo: ok ... so i am pretty sure the assert happens because there is no AP
<BUGabundo> lolol
<asac> so you can workaround by going where you can see aps
<asac> or by using killswitch
<BUGabundo> I've removed the manual wifi, just in case
<asac> BUGabundo: that shouldnt matter. you could have kept those
<BUGabundo> well seems kill swich aint working
<BUGabundo> oh it works but won't change the led
<BUGabundo> another kernel bug
<BUGabundo> º:(
<BUGabundo> dist upgrading again
<BUGabundo> wish me luck
<asac> good luck
<asac> fta: i think in a few minutes i might really need an applet respin ;)
<asac> hold still please ;)
<asac> fta: ok now ... just network-manager-applet
<fta> done
<BUGabundo> err
<BUGabundo> so what update should I get?!!?!?
<BUGabundo> asac: ^^^^
<fta> 13 rev!? http://paste.ubuntu.com/277470/
<asac> yes
<asac> BUGabundo: did you verify that all the latest works if you have wither wifi disbled completely or you are somewhere where you can see APs
<asac> ?
<BUGabundo> The following packages will be upgraded:
<BUGabundo>   libnm-glib-dev libnm-glib2 libnm-util-dev libnm-util1 modemmanager network-manager network-manager-dev network-manager-gnome
<asac> yes
<BUGabundo> still waiting on you to approve the upgrade
<asac> yes
<asac> go
<asac> everything ... then you should at least be able to make it work by disbaling killswitch
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy  network-manager network-manager-dev network-manager-gnome | pastebinit
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/277472/
<asac> and my guess is if you are close to APs it works too
<fta> asac, just got a "Sponsorship deadline for UDS-Lucid approaching" from jorge.. i didn't even know it has started
<asac> fta: yes. me neither
<fta> not sure i will be able to come
<BUGabundo> asac: Current status: 0 broken [-1], 1 update [-9].
<fta> deadline is in 3 days
<BUGabundo> asac: so now what? reboot?
<asac> fta: already pushed?
<fta> yes
<asac> otherwise wait one more sec ;)
<asac> ok
<asac> no problem
<asac> just had another bug ifx
<BUGabundo> asac: back
<BUGabundo> seems to be working
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-09-25
<asac> fta: upload is not there yet
<fta> did you get a reject?
<asac> BUGabundo: what is working?
<BUGabundo> 3G
<BUGabundo> nm
<asac> BUGabundo: can you see APs?
<asac> i mean: did you disable wireless
<asac> or move somewhere where you can see APs
<asac> or is it just magically fixed?
<BUGabundo> yes killswitch
<asac> ok
<asac> BUGabundo: i marked your bug dupe of a master that had a bunch of bugs
<asac> can you confirm that killswitch worksaround? and maybe also confirm that being in proximity of APs also fixes it?
<asac> maybe confirm that it still crashes at all with killswitch off
<asac> too
<asac> bug 436061
<asac> is the master
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436061 in network-manager-applet "nm-applet assert failure: ERROR:applet.c:537:applet_menu_add_items_top_and_fold_sorted_helper: assertion failed: (items)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436061
<BUGabundo> (trying )disabiling killswithc
<asac> BUGabundo: yes. then wait a bit and and click the applet
<BUGabundo> back.
<BUGabundo> I guess that anwsers your question asac
<BUGabundo> asac: sooo which bug do you need me to CONFIRM?
<asac> BUGabundo: the one above
<asac> 01:03 < asac> bug 436061
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436061 in network-manager-applet "nm-applet assert failure: ERROR:applet.c:537:applet_menu_add_items_top_and_fold_sorted_helper: assertion failed: (items)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436061
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> IF FF opens, I'll confirm it
<BUGabundo> :)
<BUGabundo> $ firefox-3.7
<BUGabundo> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<fta> asac, i think you got some reject mails, right?
<asac> nope
<asac> nothing
<asac> seems i am getting a bunch of mails
<asac> now
<asac> network-manager-applet_0.8~a~git.20090923t220421.1ac8ffd-0ubuntu1~nmt1.dsc: Version older than that in the archive. 0.8~a~git.20090923t220421.1ac8ffd-0ubuntu1~nmt1 <=
<asac> +0.8~a~git.20090923t220421.1ac8ffd-0ubuntu2~nmt1
<asac> fta: ^^
<fta> dtchen, is there a way to teach openarena to not use p-a, or what broken sound system it's using? or the otherway around (blacklist o-a in p-a or something)
<fta> asac, hm
<asac> there is something wrong
<asac> bzr is at ubuntu4
<asac> or something
<dtchen> fta: pasuspender -- openareaexecutable
<fta> asac, strange. probably a bug in my bot, but i can't see clearly what happened
<BUGabundo> asac: no one seems to like the heart shapes :D
<fta> asac, i know i have a bug when the tip of the packaging is a release
<fta> dtchen, thanks, trying that..
<fta> dtchen, nope, no sound at all
<fta> dtchen, and it kills my music
<dtchen> fta: right, it will suspend everything using PA
<dtchen> fta: did you check your mixer volumes while in OA?
<fta> not sure how to do that..
<dtchen> fta: e.g., alsamixer
<asac> fta: its UNRELEASED
<fta> different bug then. i'll have a closer look
<fta> asac, i think it's the same bug, it's not about UNRELEASED but about the packaging branch being ahead of the last .daily
<asac> is there anything one can do?
<asac> or manual upload with a version that will not kill the bot later on?
<asac> whats the difference if the branch is ahead?
<asac> the merge fails different?
<fta> no, i just have a bug to fix
<fta> i'm not even considering that the packaging branch could be ahead :P just lower or equal
<fta> i need unit tests here
<fta> the bug is in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~fta/%2Bjunk/ppa-scripts/annotate/head%3A/sync-ppa.pl#L500
<fta> most probably in the else block l521
<fta> or 541
<fta> or both :S
<asac> at least that means that my latest commits will be in that upload ;)
<fta> pff, i have to call dpkg --compare-versions
<asac> that makes sense ;)
<asac> assuming you want to compare deb versions
<fta> tentative fix http://paste.ubuntu.com/277510/
<fta> TARGET=0.8~a~git.20090923t220421.1ac8ffd-0ubuntu4
<fta> better but still incorrect
<fta> it should be u5.. i think
<fta> hm, no, it's UNRELEASED, so u4 is right
<fta> asac, does network-manager-applet_0.8~a~git.20090923t220421.1ac8ffd-0ubuntu4~nmt1_source.changes look correct?
<fta> i'm tired
<asac> yes
<asac> fta:
<asac> its UNRELEASED ubuntu4
<asac> fta: maybe make one more dry run
<asac> and then i might have committed something else ;) in two minutes
<asac> one final test build
<asac> and quick check of build
<asac> then i have everything i want to get in for beta i hope
<fta> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=10949#c18
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+ppa-packages
<fta> i hope i didn't introduce a regression for everything else
<asac> ok
<asac> committed
<asac> push ;)
<asac> its late enough
<fta> too late, will be in the next run at 7am
<asac> ok
<asac> good enough
<fta> gasp, i didn't do much upload this cycle: https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+uploaded-packages
<eagles0513875> morning
<micahg> ping dpm re bug 433262
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 433262 in firefox-3.5 "Firefox can not display Chinese menu, and menu bar are in English!" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/433262
<eagles0513875> mornign michag j/w are you a kde user or gnome user
<micahg> eagles0513875: xfce :D
<eagles0513875> doh
<eagles0513875> i have a nasty bug with kde that i need help debugging regarding unmet dependencies after yesterdays updates :(
<micahg> have you tried #kubuntu?
<dpm> thanks for the heads up micahg, I'll talk to ArneGoetje about this when he's back in a few hours
<micahg> thanks dpm
<dpm> #kubuntu-devel would be best ^
<micahg> eagles0513875: ^^^
<eagles0513875> dpm: banned from there :(
<dpm> uh? why banned?
<eagles0513875> for wanting to contribute but not knowing how to do certain things
<eagles0513875> question then becomes how on earth am i supposed to learn
<eagles0513875> this is the only channel so far where i am learning anything
<gnomeza> hi, fresh install of ubuntu-netbook-remix 9.04 with updates, firefox (3.0.14) bookmark manager seems very broken. Anyone suggestions?
<gnomeza> er s/Anyone/Any/
<gnomeza> and I notice a large number of places.sqlite-*.corrupt files in the profile directory
<gnomeza> (this is a brand new clean profile, then attempted import of bookmarks from html)
<fta> kenvandine, new gwibber crashed not long after a reboot. crash in webkit
<fta> not sure if i should file a bug
<eagles0513875> hey fta
<eagles0513875> asac: im going nuts here bud :(
<eagles0513875> im back in business today
<jonathan__> hey asac its eagles0513875
<jonathan__> we redoing all extensions with devscripts 0.16? also do i need to create a new changelog or just update the entry that i added there?
<bdrung> jonathan__: yes. if the package were already released, then you have to create a new one (dch -i) otherwise update it
<jonathan__> well mine is still unreleased its bindwood which im working on
<bdrung> jonathan__: k, then just update it
<jonathan__> ok brb on my proper nick.
<|eagles0513875|> bdrung: made one minor modification regarding the wiki the title of the table so we know when we start workign on stuff for lucid we can distinguish between the karmic table and lucid table
<bdrung> eagles0513875: do you find the bug in: "9.04 Karmic Koala"?
<|eagles0513875|> bdrung: will revert
<bdrung> eagles0513875: revert?
<|eagles0513875|> the title of the table to the way it was before
<|eagles0513875|> bdrung: im trying to push the change i made to the control file in regards to mozilla-devscripts being version 0.15  but its showing that it hasnt been updated to 0.16 and im also getting an error which says error working tree  has uncommited chanes. use --no-strict to force the push
<|eagles0513875|> should i force the push or not?
<bdrung> eagles0513875: i only want to say that 9.04 != Karmic Koala
<|eagles0513875|> bah sry meant 9.10
<|eagles0513875|> got numbers coming outa my ears lol
<bdrung> eagles0513875: which branch?
<|eagles0513875|> my branch of bind wood
<|eagles0513875|> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~eagles051387/firefox-extensions/bindwood.ubuntu.lp425631
<|eagles0513875|> brb need to get on the right nic
<bdrung> eagles0513875: you can remove the branch and push it again
<eagles0513875> thats better
<eagles0513875> ok it wont matter though if i have the 0.15 version of devscripts installed cuz that is what is still in the repos
<bdrung> eagles0513875: grab it from there: http://packages.qa.debian.org/m/mozilla-devscripts.html
<bdrung> (or wait some days)
<eagles0513875> bdrung: will purge what i have installed
<eagles0513875> bdrung: do i just package the devscripts source then install it
<bdrung> yes or simply install http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/m/mozilla-devscripts/mozilla-devscripts_0.16_all.deb
<eagles0513875> whats the command to package it again
<bdrung> bzr bd
<eagles0513875> its complaining about the dev scripts not being a branch
<bdrung> than use debuild
<eagles0513875> got the deb package :)
<eagles0513875> bdrung:  :( i deleted my old branch but i still cannot push the fix to bzr :(
<eagles0513875> bdrung: last question do i have to run bzr commit first before pushing ?
<bdrung> eagles0513875: yes
<fta> kenvandine, i see you've committed some "remember position" fixes, does that include the position of the scrollbar? it's annoying to be sent to the 1st message by auto refreshes over and over again while reading
<kenvandine> not that
<kenvandine> i have no idea how to handle that
<kenvandine> right now we refresh the message list
<kenvandine> fta, i agree that is annoying
<fta> it started with gwibber 2, i don't remember it was doing that before
<kenvandine> fta, also... your webkit crash
<kenvandine> it did it in gwibber 1
<kenvandine> and before that
<kenvandine> it has always erked me :)
<kenvandine> i am not getting a webkit crash
<kenvandine> fta, any ideas?
<fta> just got a crash this morning
<kenvandine> only one?
<fta> yes
<fta> Title: gwibber crashed with SIGSEGV in WTF::RefCountedBase::derefBase()
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/277987/
<fta> kenvandine, ^^
<kenvandine> fta, which theme are you using?
<fta> used to be darkroom, but it's now custom (darkroom + human, instead of humanity)
<kenvandine> i mean gwibber theme
<kenvandine> themes work now
<kenvandine> so i wonder if that is why the crash just surfaced
<fta> dark-gwilouche
<fta> doesn't seem to work for me
<kenvandine> you can't change it?
<kenvandine> like to default
<kenvandine> oh... maybe that is fixed since r447
<fta> i have 449
<kenvandine> 450
<kenvandine> is where that was fixed
<kenvandine> so
<kenvandine> that isn't the problem
<jdstrand> asac: hi! would you mind looking at my merge requests for firefox-3.5? two are profiling issues which would be nice to fix, but the one from yesterday is quite important I think (fixes bug #436221)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436221 in firefox-3.5 "apparmor profile is not disabled on upgrade from jaunty firefox-3.5" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436221
<kenvandine> so i don't think anything changed in gwibber that should cause that crash
<kenvandine> fta, are you using a snapshot of webkit or anything?
<fta> nope
<fta> libwebkit-1.0-2 v 1.1.14-1ubuntu1
<asac> jdstrand: i am on vac today ;)
<kenvandine> same here
<kenvandine> asac!
<asac> jdstrand: beta material?
<asac> hi kenvandine
<kenvandine> i am very sad you are on vacation!
<asac> thats not fair ;)
<asac> its just one day :)
<kenvandine> we desperately need to get a bindwood upload done... and nobody knows how
<kenvandine> hehe
<asac> you cannot miss me soo much
<kenvandine> asac, you know i love you man!
<asac> kenvandine: what is the problem?
<asac> kenvandine: 1st. reply the last upload on the ~ubuntu-dev branch ;)
<kenvandine> well the packaging branch doesn't have the latest upload
<asac> /reply/apply
<kenvandine> and... there isn't any tarballs, so how do we update the source?
<kenvandine> merging from trunk removes the packaging
<kenvandine> so we could manually merge
<kenvandine> but that seems like we are doing something wrong
<asac> kenvandine: 2nd. bzr merge /path/to/upstream; dch -v0.NEWVERSION-0ubuntu1 -DUNRELEASED
<asac> kenvandine: removes the packaging?
<kenvandine> yes
<asac> kenvandine: probably because you removed the packaging on trunk?
<kenvandine> the merge removes the debian dir
 * kenvandine didn't
<kenvandine> but i haven't touched it :)
<kenvandine> we can manually merge that part
<asac> i assume the packaging was on trunk at some point. then it was removed, so the merge would do that
<asac> so you do bzr merge ...
<asac> then you do bzr diff debian/
<asac> bzr diff debian/  | patch -p1 -R
<asac> dch -v0.NEWVERSION-0ubuntu1 -DUNRELEASED "New upstream snapshot ..."
<asac> vi .bzr-builddeb/default.conf -> fix revision
<asac> to find revision do: bzr log -l1 --show-ids /path/to/upstream | grep revision-id
<asac> then debcommit
<asac> dch -r
<asac> debcommit -r
<asac> ;)
<kenvandine> do we want to call this 0.3?
<kenvandine> whoops
<kenvandine> asac, nm that
<asac> kenvandine: you ewant to call it with a bzr revision from upstream
<asac> dont use bzr but rather bzrX or something
<kenvandine> any specific reason?
<kenvandine> oh
<asac> if you ever want to build it on < karmic ;)
<asac> bzr-builddeb has a bug
<asac> it doesnt honour default.conf revision if it finds bzrNUMBER
<asac> in changelog version
<asac> it would just assume that the number is the right upstream revision
<asac> which is of course wrong on the ubuntu branch
<asac> i think its fixed in karmic ;)
<asac> _think_
<kenvandine> ok so we can't call it 0.3-0ubuntu1?
<asac> kenvandine: is it a release?
<kenvandine> yes
<asac> if its a release you should use the tag to merge
<kenvandine> that is the plan
<asac> and also use that tag as upstream-revision in default.conf
<asac> rather than the long revid
<kenvandine> ok
<asac> otherwise just rever to the bzr revision in the version lke
<asac> 0.3+bzr111-0ubuntu1
<asac> refer
<asac> i would think the tag approach is better
 * asac hopes that merges remember tags
 * asac really hopes ... otherwise EWTF
 * kenvandine waits for them to tag the upstream branch...
<asac> kenvandine: for tags the revisionspec prefix is tag: rather than revid: (in default.conf)
<kenvandine> ok
<jdstrand> asac: didn't know you were on vacation, sorry. the profiling bugs were submitted before beta, and I think they are worth it. bug #436221 really needs to be fixed otherwise as soon as a jaunty user gets 3.5.3 then upgrades to karmic, the profile is in enforce mode
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436221 in firefox-3.5 "apparmor profile is not disabled on upgrade from jaunty firefox-3.5" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436221
<asac> jdstrand: isnt that a fortunate bug ;) ... getting more testing?
<asac> jdstrand: one question. do you allow to read everything in /usr/share /usr/lib ... or how do you allow extensions?
<jdstrand> heh, well, I'd rather the testing happen in devel rather than release
<asac> beta is not release ;)
<asac> but yeah
<asac> i can upload a merge with just that fix on monday and then we can see if release team says ok ... makese sense?
<jdstrand> regarding /usr/lib, yes that is available
<asac> most extensions live in /usr/share though
<jdstrand> /usr/share is not in its entirety
<jdstrand> but I added better extensions support in one of those pending merges
<asac> can extension packages extend the firefox profile somehow?
<jdstrand>   /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions/** Uxr,
<jdstrand>   /usr/lib/mozilla/extensions/** Uxr,
<jdstrand>   /usr/share/mozilla/extensions/** Uxr,
<jdstrand>   /usr/lib/xullrunner-addons/extensions/** Uxr,
<jdstrand>   @{HOME}/.mozilla/**/extensions/** mixr,
<asac> jdstrand: thats not really helping i would think
<asac> jdstrand: most likely firefox resolves the links at some point
<asac> and then accesses them directly
<asac> and we only put links in the /usr locations
<asac> (the profile one is good)
 * kenvandine shakes fist at bzr format 2a
<asac> if your branch was updated to a non default format shake fist at whoever did that ;)
<asac> thats not nice for those with older bzr installs;)
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> asac, it has been happening often now
<kenvandine> lots of folks seem to want it, like pitti :)
<jdstrand> asac: re extensions and /usr/share-- what I added may not fix everything, but it does fix langpacks
<jdstrand> asac: I can add '/usr/share/** mixr,' though
<jdstrand> asac: that would maintain the integrity of the profile, and should allow most stuff to work, assuming they don't call out to stuff in /usr/bin/* or something
<asac> jdstrand: is it possible to do something like /usr/share/***/[install.rdf]/*
<asac> ;)
<asac> i mean ... whitelist all subdir that have a install.rdf ;)?
<eagles0513875> morning asac :)
<asac> hi
<jdstrand> asac: otherwise, we need to add explicit rules for each extension like we do with plugins
<asac> jdstrand: cant we ship kind of extensions for a profile in packages?
<asac> jdstrand: imo that would be good feature ;)
<jdstrand> asac: all exensions have 'install.rdf' in their path?
<asac> like: packages can whitelist themselve.
<asac> jdstrand: yes
<jdstrand> asac: we don't have a .d style of includes for the apparmor parser atm
<asac> jdstrand: no ... not in their path
<asac> jdstrand: they have a install.rdf file in their top level dir
<asac> so find -name \*.install.rdf -> and then stripping off the install.rdf
<asac> jdstrand: yeah. so unless you can do something like the install.rdf magic we shouldprobably allow /usr/share
<eagles0513875> asac: im having issues pushing updated versions of bindwood to bzr :(
<asac> and hope that /usr/share is properly confined
<jdstrand> asac: I could do /usr/share/**/install.rdf/** ..., but I can detect if install.rdf is in the path as use that as the directory
<asac> i mean for writing there
<asac> /usr/share/**/install.rdf/../**
<jdstrand> asac: hmm, I don't know if that would work...
<asac> eagles0513875: you will figure .... first steps often take a bit longer
<jdstrand> asac: do extensions need 'x' or just 'r'?
<asac> usually just r
<asac> there might be extensions that have an executable
<asac> but those are rare i think
<eagles0513875> asac: :( at least i got kde fixed
 * jdstrand just realized that adblock-plus is working just fine without having to adjust the profile any more than it already is
<jdstrand> let me see if I am pulling /usr/share from an abstraction...
<asac> jdstrand: check strace ... there proably is a copy in the profile
<asac> or something
<asac> or we are in luck and it doesnt do realpath anywhere
<jdstrand> asac: apparmor realpath's everything
<jdstrand> s/'//
<asac> hmm
<kenvandine> asac, so when i get them to push the tag to trunk, what do i do with my branch?
<jdstrand> (it has to to enforce security)
<eagles0513875> asac:  i keep getting error working tree /home/jonathan/bindwood.ubuntu has uncommited changes use --no-strict-t to force the push O_O what am i forgetting
<asac> jdstrand: dpkg -L adblock-plus ... check where the real files are
<asac> kenvandine: i gave all the instructions above
<kenvandine> asac, just subscribe universe sponsors with a link to my branch?
<asac> 16:33 < asac> i assume the packaging was on trunk at some point. then it was removed, so the merge would do that
<asac> 16:33 < asac> so you do bzr merge ...
<asac> 16:33 < asac> then you do bzr diff debian/
<asac> 16:33 < asac> bzr diff debian/  | patch -p1 -R
<asac> 16:34 < asac> dch -v0.NEWVERSION-0ubuntu1 -DUNRELEASED "New upstream snapshot ..."
<asac> 16:34 < asac> vi .bzr-builddeb/default.conf -> fix revision
<asac> 16:34 < asac> to find revision do: bzr log -l1 --show-ids /path/to/upstream | grep revision-id
<asac> 16:34 < asac> then debcommit
<asac> 16:34 < asac> dch -r
<asac> kenvandine: ^
<kenvandine> yeah i did all that :)
<asac> 16:34 < asac> debcommit -r
<asac> kenvandine: oh you are done
<asac> 16:34 < asac> ;)
<asac> instead of the revision-id you just use tag:YOURTAG in default.conf
<asac> kenvandine: so first, check that the proper orig.tar.gz gets produced
<asac> and that diff.gz is clean
<asac> e.g. only debian/ files
<eagles0513875> any idea as to my issue asac :(
<kenvandine> oh the tag can be from my branch?
<kenvandine> not upstream?
<asac> eagles0513875: bzr help status ... bzr help diff
<asac> use those tools to identify your local changes
<kenvandine> getting them to merge into trunk takes time :/
<asac> kenvandine: the tag is from upstream
<kenvandine> ok
<asac> kenvandine: otherwise you can just pick the right revision-id as i described
<eagles0513875> asac all i changed is the changelog and control
<kenvandine> your back on monday right?
<asac> but tag makes more sense if its not a snapshot but release
<asac> eagles0513875: you will figure. read the error message. it tells you that you have uncommitted changes. fix that
<kenvandine> slangasek has given the ok to upload on monday, so i can have it ready for you then
<asac> kenvandine: great. so once you have pushed ask for a merge against the ubuntu-dev branch
<asac> and ping me
<asac> include the bug that tracks this upload
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> thx!
<asac> (we need at least one for release team)
<asac> no problem
<asac> ok out again on vac
<kenvandine> have fun!
<eagles0513875> :) ok there we go
<eagles0513875> nub mistake
<jdstrand> asac: oh heh
<jdstrand> asac: /usr/** r,
<jdstrand> asac: that is why adblock works
<asac> allrighty
<jdstrand> asac: so, let me refine the merge for the extensions. I'll remove 'Ux'
<jdstrand> for stuff in /usr/share/.../exensions
<jdstrand> asac: then we can add specific rules for those extensions that require 'x'
<jdstrand> asac: how does that sound?
<jdstrand> asac: I figure we add those rules as they come up
<jdstrand> (the 'x' rules)
<asac> over and out
<eagles0513875> humm
<jdstrand> asac: committed
<eagles0513875> can some one tell me using my branch of bindwood if it works for them since i updated it using 0.16 of devscripts
<eagles0513875> for me i have a hunch that its not working on my system
<av`> bdrung, do you have an example of an extension that ships an .xpi file?
<av`> .xpi + m-d
<bdrung> av`: adblock-plus (debian's git repo)
<av`> ty
<av`> bdrung, new m-d rocks
<bdrung> av`: thanks
<av`> thanks for the hard work on it
<bdrung> av`: it should now throw usefull errors
<bdrung> yw
<av`> now it handles .xpi files
<av`> which is something great
<bdrung> cul8r
<av`> bdrung, are unzip / zip still needed?
<av`> should I add enhances / provides fields as well?
<av`> bdrung, ^^
<jdstrand> asac: hey. so slangasek considers bug #436221 a beta blocker
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436221 in firefox-3.5 "apparmor profile is not disabled on upgrade from jaunty firefox-3.5" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436221
<jdstrand> asac: I realize you are on vacation though. If you'd like I can prepare an upload with just that fix, or all in ubuntu3
<jdstrand> asac: or all in ubuntu3 and all my merge requests
<jdstrand> asac: let me know how you want me to proceed, if at all
<av`> bdrung, how can I have a patch applied if I have an .xpi?
<av`> bdrung, I mean it first apply the patch and it fails cause the .xpi is not yet untarred
<av`> so my question is how can I get the patch applied after the .xpi being extracted?
<bdrung> av`: if there are no unzip / zip in debian/rules, you do not need to depend on it
<bdrung> av`: please add enhances / provides
<bdrung> av`: simplest way to patch is to use a unzipped version
<bdrung> av`: or you can use the "install/$(MOZ_EXTENSION_PKG)::" target _after_ the includes
<bdrung> av`: something like: "cd $(TEMPDIR) && patch [...]"
<TLF> hello
<TLF> may I ask, I'm trying to add the PPA repo, and I'm having trouble with the key, can anyone help me? Thanks :)
<BUGabundo> howdy
<TLF> hi BUGabundo
<TLF> BUGabundo: do you know if the keyserver is working?
<BUGabundo> hi TLF
<BUGabundo> AFAIK it was having some trouble last week
<BUGabundo> not sure if it is up or down
<TLF> I see, thanks
<TLF> I'm trying to add the PPA mozilla repo
<TLF> and I'm unable to add the key
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> sorry, can't help
<BUGabundo> not my _thing_ :P
<micahg> TLF: what command are you using?
<TLF> micahg: apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 247510BE
<TLF> as root
<micahg> that should do it
<BUGabundo> why root?
<micahg> BUGabundo: apt keys are stored in teh root keychain
<TLF> BUGabundo: because that's system-wide
<BUGabundo> ok ok
<TLF> micahg: at first I though key was wrong, but It's not :=
<TLF> :?
<TLF> so I think it's not my fault
<micahg> keyserver appears to be having issues
<TLF> I see
<TLF> :)
<av`> bdrung, are you there?
<av`> bdrung, with that method I don't need simple-patchsys include then
<av`> just the patch B-D
<av`> bdrung, problem is the unpacked folder has a chrome dir with a .jar file in it
<av`> and not directly the sources
<av`> and the .jar files contains the sources I want to patch
<bdrung> av`: oh, then you have to extract the .jar file in the same rule
<bdrung> av`: and yes, i am back
<bdrung> av`: and yes, you cannot use simple-patchsys
<av`> bdrung, can you help me one second?
<bdrung> av`: yes
<av`> I am trying to make it working
<av`> the layout is:
<bdrung> av`: push it somewhere
<av`> yes, i give you a dgettable url
<bdrung> av`: or bzr, git or svn
<BUGabundo> I'm tired of all this FF core dumps. making a new profile and adding just a few addons
<av`> bdrung, http://www.abluepaper.com/stumbleupon_3.3.8-3.dsc
<av`> bdrung, that would work if the .jar was unpacked
<BUGabundo> asac: fta: if I just want to copy minimal stuff from one profile to the other, what should it be?
<BUGabundo> places.sqlite formhistory.sqlite ?
<bdrung> av`: why don't you use a extracted xpi file as source?
<av`> bdrung, coz I didnt change the tarball at all
<av`> bdrung, I used the one already in the archive
<bdrung> k, that a valid reason
<av`> and actually dak will refuse a new tarball
<av`> if it's not a new upstream release
<av`> I was thinking to change package layout but I can't...it's not a new upstream release
<bdrung> av`: http://pastebin.com/f4831a190
 * av` tests it
<av`> bdrung, what's /home/skipper/packages?
<bdrung> av`: you can change it with the next upstream release (simple-patchsys is simpler and less hacky)
<av`> yeah, that's what I wanted to do
<av`> but then discovered that .jar into the .xpi file
<av`> bdrung, you wrote me a wrong path
<bdrung> av`: revert that (i don't have 0.16 installed) :)
<av`> ok
<av`> lol
<bdrung> i link it directly for testing the xpi.mk
<av`> worked
<av`> bdrung, I had your name with your changes
<av`> :)
<av`> * gonna add
<av`> unfortunately m-d is not really good with patching yet
<av`> you should add something nice for 0.17~
<av`> bdrung, a new package called nautilus-pastebin will be uploaded soon to unstable
<av`> you simply right click on a file you wanna paste
<av`> and you click on pastebin and it does everything for you
<av`> it rocks really
<av`> bdrung, I see a unzip command
<av`> while building the package
<av`> so I guess we need that
<bdrung> av`: official yes (m-d depends on zip and unzip, so it would work in both cases)
<av`> ok
<bdrung> nautilus-pastebin sounds good (i use pastebinit since some days)
<bdrung> av`: do we really need a way to patch it after extracting? shouldn't we deprecate the use of xpi files in the source tarball?
<av`> bdrung, yes, but actually we will start doing that with the new upstream release
<av`> as I said we can't change the layout
<av`> atm
<bdrung> av`: so i don't think we need patch improvements for m-d 0.17
<av`> yeah, so simple-patchsys should do the work then
<fta> kenvandine, any plan to add a "start in tray" option in gwibber, like in liferea. it's annoying esp on UNR where it's full screen
<av`> bdrung, is the patch B-D needed?
<av`> bdrung, or is that automatically installed?
<bdrung> av`: it is pulled via debhelper -> dpkg-dev -> patch
<av`> yep
<bdrung> av`: but you may want to add it
<av`> it's priority standards
<av`> * standard
<av`> so it gets installed by default
<bdrung> really?
<bdrung> av`: i only 'found Build-dependencies on "build-essential" binary packages can be omitted'
<bdrung> av`: i only found 'Build-dependencies on "build-essential" binary packages can be omitted'
<av`> looks at apt-cache show patch
<av`> it will show you its priority
<av`> it is standard
<bdrung> av`: yes, it's standard. don't you really need to list standard packages in b-d?
<av`> nope, don't need to
<bdrung> av`: i thought that this applies only for required and important. where is this documented?
<av`> I guess on new maintainer's guide
<av`> under priorities section
<fta> kenvandine, you said themes are now working, i only see 1 now, is that correct?
<fta> kenvandine, http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/Gwibber-unreadable-theme.png
<bdrung> av`: didn't find it in http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/maint-guide.en.txt
<av`> bdrung, read the priorities section
<av`> patch is into a base installation
<kenvandine> fta, there are 3 now
<bdrung> av`: there is no priorities section
<fta> kenvandine, i have 453
<av`> bdrung, http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-archive.html#s-priorities
<kenvandine> 457 has some fixes that make sure the theme are compatable
<bdrung> av`: yes, but there is nothing written about wich package you have to list in b-d.
<av`> bdrung, yeah, but it says standard packages are installed by default so that's should be a good explanation for B-Ds
<bdrung> ok
<av`> buildds machines got a standard system when the build something
<av`> like a pbuilder
<bdrung> exact this sentence should be written somewhere "buildds machines got a standard system when the build something"
<kenvandine> fta, you are using darkroom.... gwibber doesn'tseem to like it
<av`> yeah, propose a patch for that doc :)
<kenvandine> fta, it does get some properties from the gtk theme
<kenvandine> the font color in gwibber when using darkroom is terrible
 * kenvandine posts your screenshot for ryan
<av`> bdrung, did someone approve u earlier into the team?
<av`> I saw the email from aliothg
<bdrung> av`: yes, the maintainer of adblock-plus
<av`> ok, great
<bdrung> av`: now i can fix mozgest ;)
<av`> whats wrong with it?
<av`> the config thing at startup?
<bdrung> some details (vcs link e.g.)
<av`> bdrung, you should make a script into m-d
<av`> that recognize all team members of pkg-oz-ext
<bdrung> av`: for what?
<bdrung> av`: why?
<av`> like Uploaders: moz@team
<av`> into a control.in file
<av`> and then it generates all names for the control
<av`> so we don't have to add each other for uploads
<bdrung> av`: like the gnome-devs do?
<av`> e.g to avoid NMUs messages
<av`> yes
<bdrung> av`: lets discuss this with asac
<av`> bdrung, if it's fine for you, just mail the ML
<bdrung> av`: yes
<av`> like an uploaders class
<av`> uploaders.mk
<bdrung> you will mail it?
<av`> yep
<av`> brb 15 min
<av`> then I write it
<bdrung> av`: i would look how gnome-devs did it.
<bdrung> i will go sleeping now
<av`> ok, have a good night
<bdrung> av`: you should rename mozilla-stumbleupon to xul-ext-stumbleupon
<av`> done, already
<bdrung> hf
<av`> u too :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-09-26
<eagles0513875> morning asac
<asac> hi
<asac> eagles0513875: not sure if you managed to get past it, but if you have modifications you need to commit them before you can push
<asac> but i am sure i already said that a few times ;)
<asac> kenvandine: gwibber locked my whole desktop focus wise ;) ... and no .... not sure how that works
<asac> kenvandine: only thing i know was that the UI thread of gwibber was dead too
<asac> kenvandine: do you know if i can send some signal to python process so it spits out the current thread dump?
<asac> i know thats possible in java ;)
 * asac would think any decent interpreter/VM system would have that
<asac> kenvandine: antoher good thing would be to make gwibber dbus interface introspectable ;) ... i cannot see much in d-feet atm
 * asac wonders if there is any chance that tbird 3 will not consume gigabytes of mem for final
<asac> 1512m 863m  27m R   85 43.0  13:57.45 thunderbird-bin
<asac> and i didnt even open a single mail yet ;)
<asac> just downloads and indexes mails atm
<asac> _Tsk_: hey. is the mem consumption of shredder considered a (fixable) issue?
<asac> on this 2G system i had to stop everything but tbird 3 to use it without swapping
<asac> any hint where that mem gets lost? in the indexer?
<asac> or are you relying on "memory pressure" ... which isnt implemented on linux?
<bdrung> asac: what do you think of av`s idea to use a uploaders.mk for the moz-ext-team?
<asac> how would that work?
<asac> bdrung: ?
<asac> ${uploaders} ?
 * asac wonders if that works when producing sources?
<bdrung> asac: look at e.g. brasero
<bdrung> asac: there is a control.in file containing "Uploaders: @GNOME_TEAM@"
<asac> please no control.in
<asac> rather adding folks manually
<_Tsk_> asac:  it should
<asac> but i will think about it. so far we have you as uploader and andrea. not sure how many more we will get ;)
<_Tsk_> specially if gloda is involved
<asac> _Tsk_: what should?
<asac> get fixed?
<asac> or indexer is the culprit?
<_Tsk_> we should use so much memry like we do sometime while indexing
<asac> heh ... now: "indexing 888.... of 887 ... (106% complete) ;)
<asac> _Tsk_: so tbird as mem requirement (minimum 2gb, recommended 4gb)?
<asac> has
<_Tsk_> no absolutely not. Just since two weeks gloda starts inedxing and that consumes memory - once indexes it gets down to lower values and if it doesn't then file a bug
<asac> _Tsk_: right. but it practically mean that tbird 3 will not be usable on any system < 2gb
<asac> why does the indexer takes so much space?
<asac> imo there should be potential if its really the indexer
<_Tsk_> I don't know
<asac> but will check ... once it has finished i will restart
<_Tsk_> k
<asac> 108% complete ;)
<asac> seems it doesnt like that i didnt sync my mails for ages ;)
<mac_v> asac: hei , got a min
<mac_v> why is the edit connections > wired and the DSL tab using the icon from device  , while the wireless and the broadband are using icons from status
<mac_v> *devices folder  .... *status folder
<asac> mac_v: we use nm- icons ... theme ships links for some and maybe not for others
<asac> there is some best-approach tweakage in the theme ... dont ask me what the current status is ;)
<mac_v> asac:  the stuff is messed up :(... the nm- icons are not used for wired connections :(
<mac_v> it is used for wireless only
<asac> let me check in code
<mac_v> let me explain the problem
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/278750/
<asac> thats what is loaded in code
<asac> if the icon used does not have nm- ... prefix
<asac> then there is a link shipped in theme or something
<asac> so you wont see it in strace
<mac_v> asac: ok , , what icon is used in the edit connections?
<mac_v> the wired tab
<mac_v> and for dsl
<mac_v> we need to fix those for humanity and I'm really stupmed :(
<mac_v> stumped*
<asac> find /usr/share/icons/Humanity/ | grep nm- | pastebinit
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/278752/
<mac_v> asac: hehe , i know the icons .. i did them ;p
<mac_v> i dont know which icon is used in the tab :(
<mac_v> it shows a wrong icons , we want to make it use a color icon ,
<asac>         ICON_LOAD(list->wired_icon, "nm-device-wired"); ICON_LOAD(list->wireless_icon, "nm-device-wireless"); ICON_LOAD(list->wwan_icon, "nm-device-wwan"); ICON_LOAD(list->vpn_icon, "nm-vpn-standalone-lock"); ICON_LOAD(list->unknown_icon, "nm-no-connection");
<asac> sorry
<asac> let me paste
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/278756/
<asac> those are the ones in the connection-editor
<asac> mac_v: so the standalone lock
<asac> /usr/share/icons/Humanity/apps/24/nm-vpn-standalone-lock.svg
<asac> /usr/share/icons/Humanity/apps/22/nm-vpn-standalone-lock.svg
<asac> for the VPN tab
<mac_v> thats no probs
<asac> well. thats currently the same as the wired
<mac_v> the wired and the DSL are using a wrong icon :(
<asac> please make that look different
<asac> the wired is nm-device-wired
<asac> mac_v: what i con are you seeing?
<asac> what do you expect?
<mac_v> let me get you a screenshot
<asac> kiwii fixed it to be not the pacman ghost anymore ;)
<mac_v> asac: well we are not using human now ;p
<mac_v> as default
<asac> anyway ... would be precious if you also add the lock to the bottom right for vpn
<asac> like it was before ;)
<mac_v> asac: just corrected the vpn bug :)
<asac> great
<asac> please get me screen
<mac_v> but lock is now above... i dont use vpn :(
<mac_v> nor a wired connection :(
<asac> so for me /usr/share/icons/Humanity/status/22/nm-device-wired.svg and /usr/share/icons/Humanity/devices/22/nm-device-wired.svg are identical
<asac> mac_v: please put the lock to the lower right
<asac> thats how its overlayed
<asac> by nm
<mac_v> asac: could you pull from and test it> $bzr branch lp:humanity
<asac> /usr/share/icons/hicolor/22x22/apps/nm-vpn-lock.png
<mac_v> yeah noticed that
<asac> no ;) ... today is weekend ;) and i am about to go out for afternoon action ;)
<mac_v> ;p
<asac> so ... i see /usr/share/icons/Humanity/status/22/nm-device-wired.svg /usr/share/icons/Humanity/devices/22/nm-device-wired.svg
<asac> for wired
<asac> in the tray and in the editor
<mac_v> asac: can we make the tray and the tab use different icons PLS
<mac_v> the UX team wants greyscale
<mac_v> icons
<asac> unsure
<mac_v> but this same greyscale icon is used in the Tab... thats the whole problem
<asac> which icon should be used instead?
<mac_v> just a sec
<asac> mac_v: please use the tower approach for wwan
<mac_v> i didnt understand
<asac> maybe make the left tower higher and show a signal or something ;)
<asac> or look at the tower used by NM
<asac> /usr/share/icons/hicolor/22x22/apps/nm-device-wwan.png
<mac_v> ah.. ;)
<asac> but check with kiwii who did some work on that
<mac_v> sure, that icon is in the TODO list...
<asac> he gave me different tower icons for expressing signal strength which i am trying to get upstream
<asac> mac_v: if you do that remember that you need the same signal steps that wireless has
<asac> full, 75, 50, 25 and 00
<mac_v> asac: rigth now i have assigned both wireless and wwan the same icon... a monitor with a wireless signal
<asac> that monitor looked more like a station to me
<asac> ;)
<mac_v> hehe ;)
<asac> which made me think that we just need to make it bigger for the wwan one
<asac> so users see: its WIDE area Wireless
<asac> but not my decision
<asac> i am only caring about upstream icons ;)
<mac_v> :)
<mac_v> asac: could you change the panel to use > network-wired.svg
<mac_v> instead of device
<asac> do you agree that a heart is good for emblem-favorite? shouldnt that be the practical standard used by firefox, gmail etc. -> a star?
<asac> for me its more like emblem-love
<mac_v> asac: changed ;)
<asac> mac_v: that will mean we get endless diff to upstream
<asac> mac_v: the star?
<mac_v> that was added by another member of the team , now i'v changed
<mac_v> yeah
<asac> cool
<asac> now convince gnome to do the same
<asac> where is that supposed to be filed?
<asac> ;)
<mac_v> andreason
<asac> http://identi.ca/notice/10771731
<asac> mac_v: cool. so maybe having those hearts in nm applet for a day helped ;)
<mac_v> yeah.... we changed mainly because they appeared there ;)
<mac_v> BTW it uses a very large icons :/
<mac_v> it could be smaller
<asac> i dont think that we want different icons for applet and connection-editor ... users already have a hard time to understand what those mean
<asac> and keeping them in sync everywhere can only avoid confusion
<asac> for instance: they wonder all the time what that icon on the tray means ... they open "configure network" and then they see the same icon with a name next to it on the tab
<mac_v> asac: the problem is all the "device" icons are now used in the editor... but for wireless and broadband... the icon labels dont have device
<mac_v> so it would be better if we used the icon without the device label in the panel too
<asac> mac_v: not no sure what you mean
<mac_v> wireless use nm-signal-*
<asac> thats just signal. yes
<mac_v> same with vpn nm-vpn-*
<asac> i dont see the benefit of renaming everything to nm-wired etc.
<asac> at least not for you
<mac_v> asac: its not for me :)
<asac> it doesnt change the fact that theicons in tray should be the same used in the connection editor tab
<asac> you == for your problem
<asac> so if i look in the connection editor i see all the icons that would be used in tray (minus vpn bug)
<mac_v> asac: hmm....  the only problem is now , the icons on the panel are greyscale... but would that suite the tabs?
<asac> well. thats the consequence imo.
<mac_v> thats  , the problem
<asac> same icons
<mac_v> exactly!
<asac> and as i said thats a feature
<mac_v> if the icons are differnt labels , we could make color ones for those
<mac_v> but similar to the panel
<asac> code base wise that means that you have to duplicate all icons for try and editor
<mac_v> asac: the icon already exists... not a new icon
<mac_v> it is just not used :(
<asac> it means the icons are decoupled
<asac> so themeres can mess this up arbitrarily
<mac_v> asac: just because others might mess it up... do we not do this :(
<asac> yes. but code base would be special cased just because we want a greyscale thing in the tray
<asac> but i will think about it.
<mac_v> asac: actually the code base is wrong... :( .. pls consider it
<asac> all this needs to be done upstream too if its done
<asac> code base isnt really wrong. you cannot say that all apps should use different icons
<asac> for instance
<asac> or if you use the same icon at different places you should use differnt names
<asac> just because some themer might want to change a icon you ment to be the same everywhere to be different at some places
<asac> feels a bit like a lack of gtk theme feature
<asac> like: remapping icon names for certain widgets
<mac_v> why i said wrong is .... the editor using nm-device-* is correct... but the tray should not do that , only for the wired , if it is doing so , it should do same for all tray icons
<asac> i know that you want it to use different icons
<asac> but i dont understand the reasoning
<asac> why shouldnt it use nm-device icons if it displays the main device status there?
<mac_v> the reason is > the wired label is not consistent with the labels in the tray , it could have just been a symlink to the device icon
<asac> i dont understand what that means
<mac_v> hmm...
<bdrung> asac: ${uploaders} would probably not work
<asac> how is it not consistent? the one in tray is nm-device-wired. the -signal icons are special and should have been named nm-device-wifi-signal... or something
<asac> but that wouldnt help you
<asac> as the icons used are still the same everywhere
<mac_v> when we label icons... all icons of the same location have the same name , but different appends.. so it makes life easy for all... when one icon uses a different label it is the odd one out
<mac_v> asac: so the tray icon for wired should hav been "nm-device-wired-active"
<mac_v> and for the disconnected it should have been "nm-device-wired-disconnected"
<asac> there is no disconnected icon
<asac> we only have device icons
<asac> and no-connection
<asac> and a few signal strength for wifi
<asac> those should be renamed as i already said
<asac> to nm-device-wifi-signal-xxx
<asac> but i understand what you mean ... i think
<mac_v> yeah... but now wireless has its own discaooected icons
<asac> and i think i might be able to at least make a point upstream now
<asac> mac_v: right. thats atm just accidentially ;)
<asac> i mean: the purpose was not to have different icons for tray and editor
<mac_v> the network.. uses a huge load of icons :(
<asac> but just to have signal icons ;)
<asac> but i think i can argue upstream that the tray is not a simple device icon
<asac> but rather a device icon with status indication
<mac_v> \o/
<mac_v> that would be great
<asac> especially now that we will land different signal strength for wwan
<asac> i can try to use that as a vehicle to clean this model up
<mac_v> ;)
<asac> cannot promiss it of course :)
<mac_v> asac: when will this clean up be discussed ?
<asac> but i am a bit optimistic
<mac_v> ;)
<mac_v> ie: >could it land before karmic?
<asac> once i start working on the signal strength for wwan
<asac> thats hopefully during beta freeze already
<asac> yes ... so if i can convince him then i assume it would land
<asac> before
<asac> but time is not really long before release
<mac_v> yeah :(
<asac> and the more i start doing lengthy discussions the less time we have to fix real bugs
<asac> like modem regressions etc.
<mac_v> asac: could we make the change in our end... for now ;)
<mac_v> if dicsussions dont go well ;)
<asac> i wont do that if there is no chance of landing it upstream.
<asac> but first we have to hear the arguments
<asac> i wouldnt be too pessimistic
<asac> in case discssion shows that he is in general for this cleanup then we can prepatch it
<mac_v> :) that would be nice
<mac_v> asac: thanks for considering this....
<asac> sorry for being so slow ;)
<asac> understanding your point
<mac_v> nah.. i find it hard to type my ideas ;p
<mac_v> ideas/point
<asac> mac_v: so expect that there will be use for nm-device-wwan-active (for modems that dont have signal feature) and nm-device-wwan-signal-xx
<asac> e.g. dont get busted if suddenly the wwan icon needs signal strength
<mac_v> sure thats no prob
<asac> mac_v: the greyscale wifi signal strength has imo too tiny bars ... did you consider to make them one point bigger?
<asac> its not really easy to recognize the strenght
<mac_v> asac: yeah , but that didnt turn out well :/ ... also the colors are now corrected to make them dark
<mac_v> the problem was , we never expected Ubuntu to use Humanity as the default theme...
<mac_v> and UNR wanted the icons light
<mac_v> so hence the icons were light
<mac_v> now we are making 2 themes ;)
<asac> prob is that we wanted to make the icons for no active APs insensitive like: http://people.canonical.com/~asac/nm08-applet/nm08-wifi-connected-final.png
<asac> but thats hardly recognizable with the new icons
<asac> so i had patch that sensitive part out
<asac> (thats an old screenshot ... so dont take everything for granted)
<mac_v> asac: its not prob... you could have mentioned it earlier ;)
<asac> well.
<mac_v> or even now if you want a new icon is not a prob
<asac> thats landing as we speak ;)
<asac> i dont want a new icon, but rather one that is recognizable if its set to "insensitive" in gtk
<mac_v> ah
<asac> if thats too hard ... then i can try to get that out of upstream
<asac> anyway. i am out now again ... but was good to talk about ... so see you monday
<mac_v> asac: bye .. ;) thanks again
<BUGabundo> hey guys
<BUGabundo> asac: I agree with you ! the heart sucks :)
<BUGabundo> asac: fta: I also solved most of my FF 3.7 probs and crashs
<BUGabundo> darn hard too
<BUGabundo> stupid Xmarks add on
<BUGabundo> it would only crash FF *after* it tried to login to their servers
<BUGabundo> that's why it was to hard to track down
<mac__v> BUGabundo: heart will be fixed soon ;)
<BUGabundo> YAY
<BUGabundo> bbl. now time to have some fun :P #nortweeters
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2009-09-27
<fta> kenvandine, Title: gwibber-daemon assert failure: python: ../../src/xcb_io.c:242: process_responses: Assertion `(((long) (dpy->last_request_read) - (long) (dpy->request)) <= 0)' failed.
<EruditeHermit> hey
<EruditeHermit> has anyone packaged gnash 0.8.6 for karmic?
<eagles0513875> asac: managed to get passed them
<eagles0513875> hey guys  i know yall are probably outa the office as its sunday but what is the bzr link to firefox 3.5 as i woudl like to test bindwood with the latest version that is in bzr as the one in the repos on my duelboot bindwood doesnt seem to work with devscripts 0.16
<micahg> bzr link to 3.5?
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> when i do sudo apt-get source it tells me this
<micahg> isn't bindwood an extension?
<eagles0513875> it gives me notice of where that ff 3.5 is maintained in the bzr revision control system and gives me a link and how to get it but when i use bzr get and the link it throws an error
<eagles0513875> micahg: ya im in the process of testing it as i am helping asac and gnomefreak and andv with them
<micahg> I still don't get why you need the source
<eagles0513875> micahg: would like to see if there were any fixes or enhancements to it that will allow bindwood to work with devscripts version 0.16
<eagles0513875> with 0.15 it works fine but asac wants all extensions to use 0.16 now
<micahg> but what does that have to do with ff35 source/
<eagles0513875> micahg: im wondering if there were any changed that have been made to 3.5 since it was added to the karmic repos
<eagles0513875> that might allow for bindwood to work with version 0.16 of devscripts
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> do you just want the changelog?
<micahg> source is lp:firefox/3.5
<micahg> but i don't see why you would need it
<micahg> you can either try the dailies if you want to test the extension in the latest 3.5
<micahg> or use the karmic version which is the latest release version
<eagles0513875> ok strange then :(
<micahg> I thought devscripts was just for building the package
<eagles0513875> cuz i am using latest ff version on a duel boot i have on my laptop and it doesnt work with 0.16 but with 0.15
<eagles0513875> micahg: im new to this so i dunno
<eagles0513875> will talk to asac tomorrow about it
<eagles0513875> whois deathvalley
<eagles0513875> whoops
<micahg> yeah, I think the packaging for the extension would need to be modified to work with the later devscripts library
<micahg> but yeah, check with asac
<eagles0513875> will do im guessing hes outa the office since its sunday
<asac> eagles0513875: why do you think it doesnt work with 0.16?
<eagles0513875> on my laptop it doesnt pop up asking me for a password like 0.15 devscripts being used did
<asac> ffox has nothing to do with it
<eagles0513875> ok
<asac> eagles0513875: i dont understand that question.
<asac> eagles0513875: i mozilla-devscripts doesnt ask for any password
<eagles0513875> im saying bindwood itself
<asac> you probably get asked when building or when pushing
<asac> but thats not m-devscripty
<asac> its just a) signing the package with your gpg key
<eagles0513875> noooo
<eagles0513875> ur not understanding me
<asac> thats obvious
<eagles0513875> i installed bindwood with 0.15 first time it worked when i loaded ff after installing it  bindwood with ff running asked me for a password, for which im guessing is to access the couchdb
<eagles0513875> once i upgraded it to use 0.16 which i got from the upstream repo and installed and after packaging it and installing it it didnt seem to work
<asac> eagles0513875: what did you do to upgrade to 0.16?
<eagles0513875> asac: upgraded it in the control file
<asac> what changes did you do to the packaging
<asac> eagles0513875: ok. so do you have mozilla-devscripts 0.16 installed at all?
<eagles0513875> yes i do
<eagles0513875> asac: nothing no changes to the packaging what was the command again to package
<eagles0513875> bzr md or something
<asac> eagles0513875: ok. so you have mozilla-devscipts 0.16 installed
<asac> and how did you build?
<eagles0513875> yes i do
<eagles0513875> i am drawing a blank on the command at the moment
<asac> eagles0513875: have you pushed you bindwood branch somewhere?
<asac> so i can take a look?
<eagles0513875> ya i have its to bzr to eagles051387
<eagles0513875> asac: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~eagles051387/firefox-extensions/bindwood.ubuntu.lp425631
<eagles0513875> asac: the only logical thing i can think of is something has changed in the devscripts from 0.15 to 0.16
<asac> eagles0513875: please run bzr bd --dont-purge
<asac> that builds your extension
<asac> then go to the ../build-area/bindwood*/
<asac> directory
<eagles0513875> when i built it i ran a simple bzr bd
<asac> yes. use --dont-purge
<asac> so the build tree is not removed
<asac> after building and we can check whats going on there
<eagles0513875> ok let me grab me laptop
<eagles0513875> thought u were outa the office today asac
<asac> i am out
<asac> just checking
<eagles0513875> ahhh ok
<asac> eagles0513875: mozilla-devscripts is not in ubuntu yet. so please double check with dpkg -l mozilla-devscripts
<asac> that you have that version installed
<asac> 0.16 that is
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> apt-cache policy showed i had 0.16 and the candidate was 0.16
<asac> are you on debian?
<eagles0513875> no
<asac>  -> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-devscripts
<asac> there is no 0.16 in the official repos
<eagles0513875> was give the link ot the upstream page of 0.16 so i could download the deb from upstream
<asac> so you must have gotten itsomewhere else
<asac> ah
<asac> ok
<eagles0513875> 0.16 is installed
<asac> k
<asac> so do what i said above
<asac> with --dont-purge
<eagles0513875> running it now
<asac> ok
<asac> so after it finishes
<asac> the build tree should be in ../build-area
<asac> confirm that you have that dir
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> in the bindwood-0.2..... folder
<asac> ok
<asac> is there a .build file next to that bindwood-0.2 folder?
<asac> and a .deb?
<eagles0513875> ya a deb is in my home folder
<asac> no
<asac> please go to the build-area
<asac> and run ls
<asac> what do you have there?
<eagles0513875> ahhh ya i do have a deb in there sry
<asac> ls
<asac> anything else?
<asac> a .build file?
<eagles0513875> a ya there is a build file
<asac> so install the .deb that is there
<eagles0513875> ok
<asac> sudo dpkg -i bindwood*.deb
<eagles0513875> reinstalling
<asac> eagles0513875: ok
<eagles0513875> installed
<asac> eagles0513875: so after that also install the pastebinit package through apt-get
<eagles0513875> will give it another try
<asac> that helps
<asac> ok
<asac> but install pastebinit
<asac> we will need it often if we want to check things out
<eagles0513875> got it already
<asac> if you have it installed
<asac> run
<asac> dpkg -L bindwood | pastebinit
<asac> and give me the past
<eagles0513875> http://pastebin.com/f537e091c
<asac> looks good
<asac> so should work imo
<asac> i assume you didnt figure that the .deb is in build-area ;)
<eagles0513875> still didnt ask me for a password to access the couchdb
<asac> eagles0513875: why would it?
<asac> eagles0513875: you can easily test ...
<asac> eagles0513875: start firefox with a fresh profile
<eagles0513875> ahhh ok
<asac> if you have your old bookmarks
<asac> then all is ok
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> which folder do i remove .mozilla
<asac> eagles0513875: do you have anything important? like bookmarks/cookies/passwords you dont want to loose?
<eagles0513875> no
<asac> if you dont then just remove it
<eagles0513875> nothing important
<asac> yes
<asac> eagles0513875: did you have chnaged the bookmarks at all?
<eagles0513875> bookmarks aare gone which were of launchpad and the edge
<asac> eagles0513875: do you see bindwood in tools -> addons -> extensions?
<eagles0513875> yes and its enabled
<asac> eagles0513875: is "unisntall" available?
<asac> or just greyed out=
<asac> ?
<eagles0513875> greyed out atm
<asac> ok
<asac> yes. all if fine then
<asac> eagles0513875: a few comments what is missing in your 0.16 transition
<asac> add "Provides: ${xpi:Provides}" and "Enhances: ${xpi:Enhances}"
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Karmic/ExtensionReview
<asac> check that
<asac> bdrung_ updated the checklist
<eagles0513875> i know i havent gotten to that part of the check list
<eagles0513875> yet
<asac> ah ok
<asac> so far all looks fine imo
<eagles0513875> ok :)
<eagles0513875> thought it was related to something else
<eagles0513875> do provides and enhances go after recommends
<asac> there is no rule, but in general they are after recommends/suggests
<asac> but you can put them anywhere (except the first line needs to be Package: ...)
<asac> besides that the order doesnt really matter ... besides from best practices.
<eagles0513875> ahhh ok asac also do i need a new change log
<eagles0513875> or just add to the one i have
<asac> eagles0513875: i hope you are still at UNRELEASED
<asac> that means just add to the current topmost
<eagles0513875> ya i am
<bdrung_> asac: http://qa.debian.org/debcheck.php?dist=unstable&package=mozilla-devscripts
<eagles0513875> so just add to that part of the changelog
<bdrung_> asac: Package is optional and has a Depends on lsb-release which is extra
<eagles0513875> asac: thats the link i was give for the 0.16 of devscripts
<asac> bdrung_: yeah. is that RC?
<eagles0513875> bdrung_: are you here if i have any questions or u outa the office today
<asac> eagles0513875: thx. i know
<bdrung_> asac: dunno, but i want to fix it.
 * eagles0513875 lunchtime will be back
<asac> bdrung_: sure go ahead. but i think its enough to stage it until next regular release ;)
<bdrung_> eagles0513875: i am here, but i have to study
<asac> eagles0513875: the checklist on the Review page is quite detailed
<asac> eagles0513875: just try to do it and when done we can review everything
<asac> thats better for the learning curve and makes it easier to help you
<asac> eagles0513875: now that you know where to find the .deb you are ready for go i think
<bdrung_> asac: i want to put the data for XPI_RECOMMENDS/CHECK_VERSION magic (which is distro specific) into a separate package
<bdrung_> asac: what do you think?
<bdrung_> asac: do you have a good name for this package?
<asac> bdrung_: i dont know. i would prefer to maintain everything in one source package and use build-time magic to figure
<asac> is there anything that speaks against that?
<asac> actually i had scheduled a call with mvo to talk about what we can/cannot do on the builderes
<asac> builders
<asac> but that got pushed back because of beta rush
<bdrung_> yes, if you want to backport
<asac> backport?
<asac> ah you say that you have to backport just data parts if that changes
<bdrung_> if the data is in a separate package we can simply backport m-d. the data package would differ for sid, karmic, and lucid
<asac> right.
<asac> so here is the idea:
<asac> its basically something like what i do for extensions
<asac> err plugins
<asac> adding custom headers to the extension hosts
<asac> like: Xb-Moz-AppId: ....
<asac> Xb-Moz-...
<asac> so for firefox
<asac> in the firefox-3.5 package: Xb-Moz-AppId: ....
<asac> and Xb-Moz-Version: ...
<asac> or something
<asac> the main question is whether we get that info while preparing the sources for -devscripts
<bdrung_> can we access this data on building?
<asac> _or_ do it on the fly when the package is built
<asac> i mean the extension package
<asac> the latter is preferably if that works on builders
<asac> oetherwise the former is a safe bet
<asac> and would probably match what we have with a separate data package
<bdrung_> yes, that's the ideal solution
<asac> just that it does not need to be maintained because the extension host apps just sign up for being listed there
<asac> bdrung_: but during buildtime of extensions is really the best solution
<asac> but for that i have to check whats possible on the builders with mvo ;)
<asac> hence the call
<asac> of course we have to agree on the headers needed ... but i thin that should more or less match what we currently maintain in the xpi.mk
<asac> bdrung_: in ubufox there is some code in the pfs/ db directory that parses those special headers for plugins from arbitrary sources.lists
<asac> e.g.in lp:ubufox
<asac> its a bit different because i put stuff in a sqlite db
 * bdrung_ clones it.
<asac> as the plugin finder service runs as a webservice
<asac> but it has the hacks required to run arbitrary sources.lists
<asac> ;)
<asac> also check this:
<asac> flashplugin-nonfree-10.0.32.18ubuntu1$ grep Xb- debian/control
<asac> Xb-Npp-Description: Adobe Flash SWF Player (http://www.adobe.com)
<asac> Xb-Npp-File: libflashplayer.so
<asac> Xb-Npp-Applications: ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384, 92650c4d-4b8e-4d2a-b7eb-24ecf4f6b63a, aa5ca914-c309-495d-91cf-3141bbb04115
<asac> Xb-Npp-MimeType: application/x-shockwave-flash
<asac> Xb-Npp-Name: Adobe Flash Player (installer)
<asac> bdrung_: ^^
<asac> thats how its done in the plugins control files
<bdrung_> asac: should the extensions have such meta data, too?
<asac> i dont think - so far
<asac> but could be at some point ... especially if we want to improve ubufox
<asac> to display packaged extensions in the "Get Extensions" ...
<asac> but for the current stuff we seem to be able to figure everything we need during build from install.rdf etc.
<bdrung_> asac: or we use the package name as indicator (all starting with xul-ext-)
<asac> bdrung_: you mean to get a db of extensions?
<bdrung_> yes
<asac> would work.
<asac> but we probably need more or different data
<asac> like in the plugin finder case
<asac> we cannot just use package description etc. because of the different UI constraints
<bdrung_> asac: we can generate the required data with m-d
<asac> bdrung_: if you click in the addons Get Extension dialog on the "Get Ubuntu extensions" link
<asac> there is a special app-install dialog
<asac> we maintain that info manually atm. could be improved like the plugin db at some point
<asac> but we also need images etc. which makes it a bit hard
<asac> hmmm that "Get Ubuntu Extensions" link seems to not work in karmic anymore
<asac> maybe because of the software store thign
<asac> have to check with mvo
<asac> hmm. i dont even have that software store insatlled as it seems
<asac> not in the menu anywhere
<asac> hmm gnome-app-install --xul-extensions=firefox still works
<asac> thats basically what i mean
<asac> not sure why its broken in ubufox atm
<bdrung_> asac: it is under anwendungen
<asac> yes... but not for me ;)
<bdrung_> asac: and it is now called software center ;)
<asac> i have it direcetly in applications top level menu on my laptop
<asac> but its not here ;)
<asac> but i can run software-store
<asac> on command line
<asac> something fishy
<asac> let me killall gnome-panel
<asac> nope ... not there :/
<asac> not even avail in edit menus
<bdrung_> asac: is the pbuilder environment identical to the official builders
<bdrung_> asac: it is gone im my kvm, too. some days ago it was there
<asac> unlikely to be a reliable source for comparison
<asac> oki so probably syntax issues in the .desktop file or something
<bdrung_> asac: it is now under system -> systemverwaltung
<asac> bug 435828
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 435828 in software-store "Software Store not in System Menu after restart" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435828
<asac> yeah
<asac> i would think nobody will find it there
<asac> any nromal users stops reading after the first two entries i am sure
<asac> oh i think it was added to panel too ;)
<asac> and i removed it
<bdrung_> asac: would this work? http://pastebin.com/f6f28a015
<asac> no
<asac> well.
<asac> might work
<asac> i think parsing the stuff using the apt api would be more flexible
<bdrung_> in pbuilder environment it works
<asac> ah
<asac> problem is that you will not see stuff from universe in main packages etc.
<asac> i would think
<asac> i really have to talk to mvo ;)
<asac> builders are black box for me
<bdrung_> asac: k, let me know, if you have news
<asac> yep
<asac> i currently lean towards doing that on source production like in the pfs/db case
<asac> but lets hope that we can do something during build
<bdrung_> +1
<av`> bdrung_, the hack didnt work for the patches
<av`> it applied them *after* install
<av`> we've fixed it another way
<av`> ;)
<bdrung_> av`: is there a difference before and after install?
<av`> what's the point applying a patch after install?
<av`> it gets applied then get removed automatically by the clean target
<av`> without affecting the files effectively
<bdrung_> av`: k, you have to go into debian/$package/usr/share/$extname/ and run patch there
<av`> we did another way
<av`> but it worked in the end
<bdrung_> av`: and how?
<av`> bdrung_, in the build rule we adapted the tree to be m-d compatible
<av`> then in clean we repacked the orig
<av`> to not differ from the one in the archive
<bdrung_> wow
<av`> so that dak wouldnt refuse it
<av`> and it seems to work
<av`> anyway I saw your email about mozgest
<av`> want needs to be done?
<bdrung_> me or you?
<av`> both
<bdrung_> i should study, but yes
<av`> did you push mozgest to git already?
<bdrung_> yes
<av`> ok
<av`> bdrung_, I guess removing config dialogue won't be done
<bdrung_> then at least in ubuntu :p
<av`> lol
<bdrung_> av`: it will not removed, it will only not beeing pop uped.
<av`> yeah, that's what I meant
<bdrung_> let's see if someone complains
<av`> any news for the uploaders thing?
<bdrung_> not yet. asac do not like it very much (the control.in part)
<bdrung_> av`: i have looked how the gnome-devs did it
<bdrung_> av`: i could implement it
<av`> why he don't like the control.in thing?
<av`> control.in gets the control autogenerated at clean / debuild run
<av`> so what's wrong with it
<bdrung_> because you have two control files?
<av`> so?
<bdrung_> av`: ask him directly
<bdrung_> av`: gnome-devs only add the persons who are in debian/changelog _and_ are in the list to the uploaders
<av`> bdrung_, yes
<av`> bdrung_, can you fix the possible-documentation-but-no-doc-base-registration thing and maybe write something more to debian.source?
<av`> and then upload mozgest
<bdrung_> dunno how to fix possible-documentation-but-no-doc-base-registration
<bdrung_> what should i write to debian.source?
<av`> we should create two scripts, one for adding other for removing
<av`> but I don't think it's necessary
<av`> readme.debian sorry
<av`> you said it needs a face lifting, don't know what you meant ther
<av`> * there
<bdrung_> formatting
<av`> want me to do it or ...?
<bdrung_> yes, you
<av`> ok
<av`> then should be ready
<bdrung_> av`: you should upload it (i would need a sponsor)
<av`> ok
<av`> bdrung_, what's wrong with readme.debian?
<av`> looks formatted correctly
<bdrung_> av`: the header and the sharps and max. 80 chars/line
<av`> I don't it's a problem since you parse them using a terminal
<av`> is ok to rename the binary to xul-ext-mozgest?
<av`> bdrung_, ^^
<bdrung_> av`: yes, we agreed that we use xul-ext-, didn't we?
<bdrung_> av`: it think this looks better: http://paste.ubuntu.com/279553/
<bdrung_> av`: or better http://paste.ubuntu.com/279556/
<av`> bdrung_, yes
<av`> bdrung_, gonna commit now
<fta> kenvandine, http://paste.ubuntu.com/279755/
<micahg> hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> hey micahg
<micahg> just switched to Firefox 3.6 and apparently, it's more stable than 3.5
<micahg> especially with flash
<BUGabundo> 3.7 seem betterish
<BUGabundo> and finally I fixed my crashs
<BUGabundo> stupid xmarks
<micahg> well, I prefer fairly stable :)
<micahg> 3.6 branch is only accepting tested patches :)
<BUGabundo> I have no probs with 3.7
<BUGabundo> right now, I can't file ANY bug on it
<BUGabundo> that's HOW stable it looks to me
<BUGabundo> ok, maybe one, but its addon related
<micahg> Do you get white menus?
<BUGabundo> nope
 * BUGabundo tests
<BUGabundo> nope
<micahg> when you click on a menu, the menu title isn't white?
<BUGabundo> they all refresh as expected
<BUGabundo> enh???
<micahg> enh?
<micahg> mozilla bug 316780?
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 316780 in Menus "opening modal dialog from menu leaves menu name white" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=316780
<BUGabundo> you better isntall 3.7 and test for you self
<BUGabundo> I don't seem to be able to reproduce it
<micahg> I have the same issue on firefox 3.7
<BUGabundo> maybe I have an addon too much :)
<micahg> you're using the mozilla dailies?
<micahg> it's in safe mode as well
<BUGabundo> sorry
<BUGabundo> either I'm not reading it right
<BUGabundo> or I don't see it
<micahg> I'm waiting for Mozilla to kick out the beta so we can get it into karmic
<BUGabundo> lol
<av`> fta, do you work on some ffox extensions as well?
<bdrung_> asac: go to #debian-mozext on oftc!
<bdrung_> av`: ^ :)
<av`> :)
<av`> bdrung_, when you have a minute please commit something
<av`> wanna see if the hooks for git works
<av`> and we get the logs
<av`> on the channel
<mac_v> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<av`> mac_v, ?
<mac_v> av`: oh! you were talking about logs too...didnt notice :) i wanted the link for the log..
<av`> :D
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-09-27
<micahg> bdrung_: I was wondering about webfav if I should convert to 3.0, just add a source/format 1.0, or do nothing
<micahg> chrisccoulson: now using FF 4.0 beta 6, seems much smoother than 3.6 now
<fta> xul2 still red in the ppa
<micahg> fta: yes, sorry, will try to get to that today
 * micahg thought it was fixed, but then it broke again
<fta> is it really necessary to continue to daily build it? as ff4 no longer needs it...
<micahg> fta: yes, for the people doing integration testing
<fta> ?
<micahg> fta: trying to update their products to build off xul20
<fta> i meant, who? which products?
<micahg> idk, there was a guy trying to build bluegriffon
<micahg> there's conkeror
<fta> ok
<fta> do you know if there's a sprint going on or something? it's awfully quiet everywhere since mid last week
<micahg> fta: there was a builder sprint last week, and the desktop team managers were on vacation
<bdrung_> micahg: does it carry patches?
<micahg> bdrung_: i don't think so
<bdrung_> micahg: then convert to 3.0 (quilt)
<micahg> bdrung_: k, thanks
<micahg> bdrung_: for ubuntu-it-menu, I updated in bzr
<debfx> micahg: I'm working on the kde integration for firefox 4.0b6 right now, should I open a merge request when I succeed?
<micahg> debfx: that would be great
<micahg> debfx: I might not get to the merge until the weekend though
<bdrung_> micahg: can you drop firefox-ubuntu-it-menu?
<micahg> bdrung_: I already pushed, I can make another upload though
<bdrung_> micahg: there is a difference between pushing and uploading
<micahg> bdrung_: sorry, uploaded and pushed
<bdrung_> k
<micahg> bdrung_: I'm happy to make another upload though
<micahg> bdrung_: should I drop the webfav transitional package from webfav?
<bdrung_> micahg: if we can fix netbook-launcher-efl to suggest xul-ext-webfav, yes. otherwise no.
<micahg> bdrung_: we should probably wait until next cycle to do that then
<bdrung_> k
<micahg> I'll push what I have then, I bumped standards for it to 3.9.1 and converted to 3.0 (quilt)
<micahg> s/push/upload/
<bdrung_> micahg: we can drop the binary package gears
<micahg> bdrung_: we might drop the source package gears :)(
<bdrung_> micahg: the binary package will be dropped in both cases. ;)
 * micahg wants to check with stefanlsd first
<micahg> bdrung_: so, all that's left is gears and prism
<micahg> prism I'm still debating whether or not to update (have to see if I can get a changelog)
<bdrung_> that might be a false positive. does it use dh_xul-ext or install-xpi or similar?
<micahg> bdrung_: no
<micahg> but it is using xpi.mk
<bdrung_> ok, xpi.mk uses dh_xul-ext and install-xpi normally
<micahg> bdrung_: k, so I'll either rebuild before universe freeze or update
 * micahg will bbiab
<fta> micahg, chrisccoulson: quick question for native english speakers: i've designed an application i called flappy (described here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/501429/)  i'm wondering if flappy is really a good name for it.. flaky maybe?
<micahg> fta: flappy sounds better :)
<fta> micahg, did you read the description? what do you think of the idea?
<micahg> fta: it's an interesting idea, but almost sounds like an SNMP trap of sorts
<micahg> sorry a little tired
<micahg> fta: the idea sounds good, I'd prefer using ssh for something like this though, but I'm sure there can be uses for all the cases
<fta> micahg, nope, snmp traps are different beast, agent->client informs type
<fta> micahg, i use it over ssh myself, it's pretty good atm for my really bad adsl connection
<micahg> ah, makes sense
<fta> i especially love indestructible ssh shells on my secure servers
<micahg> heh
<fta> flappy takes care of remote opening my firewall for the new ip i get from my isp and i use my tmux+ssh wrapper so i never lose the work i'm doing remotely
<fta> i wrote a few scripts to help various apps deal with offline / online events
 * micahg needs to learn to scripts problems away
<fta> i should probably hurry to publish my sources somewhere and ask for feedbacks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm assuming we want to switch cairo on for Seamonkey in Maverick only as a last resort?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, but we're probably at the last resort already ;)
<chrisccoulson> fta - flappy sounds better than flaky
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ugh, i still need to write that patch :(, we have another week
<chrisccoulson> i wouldn't want to use a piece of software that was called flaky ;)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - oh, you have a patch for it?
<fta> :) ok, thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: no, but I know what needs to be done to fix it, the code just scares me a little
<chrisccoulson> oh, ok. well, i can help with that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: you wanna give it a shot?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i don't mind
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, kvm is busted :(
<micahg> chrisccoulson: http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla1.9.1/ident?i=mThebesSurface
<chrisccoulson> micahg - ok, thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: widget/src/gtk2/nsWindow.cpp   <-- mThebesSurface needs to be removed
<micahg> chrisccoulson: should be steps to reproduce in the seamonkey bug in LP, patch goes on mozilla 522635, request review from karlt
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 522635 in Widget: Gtk "RenderBadPicture fatal error closing tab" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=522635
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks
 * micahg is off to sleep now
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: bug 648695 is not fixed
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 648695 in virtkey (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "package python-virtkey (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: file does not exist: /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/python_virtkey-0.60.0.egg-info (affects: 174) (dups: 109) (heat: 1200)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/648695
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, hmmm, it's fixed here
<gnomefreak> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtkey/+bug/648695/comments/26
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 648695 in virtkey (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "package python-virtkey (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: file does not exist: /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/python_virtkey-0.60.0.egg-info (affects: 174) (dups: 109) (heat: 1200)" [Critical,Fix released]
<gnomefreak> see my comment
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, you're still trying to install the old version
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: that is what i got from dist-upgrade this morning (maverick -> maverick upgrade
<gnomefreak> running update again
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, yes, the fix was only uploaded about an hour or so ago
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: ok thanks im trying again
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: sorry still broken here
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, which version?
<gnomefreak> Setting up python-virtkey (0.60.0-0ubuntu1)
<chrisccoulson> that's still the old version
<gnomefreak> using dist-upgrade and --configure -a
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: than the upgrade isnt taking here that is why old version
<gnomefreak> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of onboard:
<gnomefreak>  onboard depends on python-virtkey (>= 0.60.0); however:
<gnomefreak>   Package python-virtkey is not configured yet.
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, it's still the old version because the new version hasn't built
<gnomefreak> than it shyouldnt be fix released since its not released
<chrisccoulson> well, that's how launchpad has always worked. if you think it's wrong, then report a bug against launchpad ;)
<chrisccoulson> bugs are automatically closed when we upload packages
<gnomefreak> yeah i know how it works
<cyphermox> micahg, apparently you had an idea to have seamonkey work with system cairo?
<micahg> cyphermox: yeah, switching cairo off will be our last resort, mThebesSurface needs to be removed from 1.9.1, chrisccoulson said he'd tried to get a patch done
<cyphermox> ah ok
<fta> i remember a discussion about chromium translations and launchpad, anyone remembering what it was? or when?
<fta> jdstrand, hi, how long before chromium .62 moves to -security? (~8d in -proposed already)
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: do you know who this rpolach is?
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - no idea, whats he doing?
<micahg> fiddling with extension-list on the wiki for Lucid
<micahg> I'm about to send an email
<chrisccoulson_> oh, i hadn't noticed
 * chrisccoulson_ thought he was subscribed to that
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: BTW, WRT bug 550222 wolfIR has a patch to pick up LANGUAGE instead of LANG, so it's not just that preference
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 550222 in firefox (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Firefox interface language set to LANG, ignores LANGUAGE (affects: 14) (dups: 3) (heat: 90)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/550222
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - yeah, i saw that too
<micahg> jdstrand: I got this on apparmor upgrade http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/501750/, should I file a bug?
<BUGabundo> evening
<jdstrand> micahg: that isn't an apparmor bug I don't think. mountall is what creates /var/run/utmp (see /etc/init/mounted-varrun.conf)
<micahg> jdstrand: should I file a bug against mountall?
<jdstrand> micahg: sure
<micahg> jdstrand: k, thanks
<debfx> micahg: https://code.launchpad.net/~debfx/firefox/firefox-4.0-kde/+merge/36791
<debfx> I have only tested it with 4.0b6 though
<micahg> debfx: thanks
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-09-28
<BUGabundo> nite
<micahg> fta: xulrunner red is most probably due to missing configure flags in the build system, I'll try to sort it out
<fta> micahg, doh! http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/ubuntu-mozilla-daily--ppa.html
<micahg> fta: wow, even worse now :(
<fta> dropped all jaunty packages from umd
<micahg> wel,, maverick failed due to gnome/gtk updates, everything else due to patches
<micahg> should I milestone bug 239952 as well? (I milestoned the linked bug from bmo)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 239952 in firefox-3.5 (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 9 other projects) "firefox - the associated helper application does not exist (affects: 58) (dups: 5) (heat: 329)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239952
<micahg> oh, he's not here
<fta> micahg, btw, the ucd-dev ppa is still scored down. each time i send something there, it takes days
<micahg> hmm, looks all built now
<edakiri> Where are system wide addons retrieved from for firefox-4.0 ?  There is only 1 listed: "Ubuntu Firefox Modifications" although previous branches of firefox see other addons.
<chrisccoulson> asac - is anything using the files provided in xulrunner-1.9.2-testsuite?
<asac> chrisccoulson: no package. however, the idea was that you can run the testsuite locally ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - oh, so we can get rid of it now then
<asac> e.g. daily to check if there are regressions due to changes in the stack
<asac> chrisccoulson: why?
<chrisccoulson> firefox is running the testsuite in the buildd now
<asac> well
<asac> the idea is to run it in buildd and also be able to run locally
<asac> i dont care ... but that was the idea
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok
<asac> we always were able to run on buildd ;)
<asac> just not successful ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: is firefox succeeding?
<chrisccoulson> asac - mostly. there are some xpcshell tests which fail because gconf doesn't run
<chrisccoulson> and there are some reftest failures too, and some of those look like font issues
<asac> the good thing is really to be able to run testsuite against different test envs
<chrisccoulson> but, it's mostly ok
<asac> e.g. your stack might have chnaged
<asac> you want to run against just main ... or stable-updates ... or stable-proposed etc.
<asac> yeah we also were down to just a few failures ... but those were hard to solve iirc
<asac> and yes, font issues are likely
<chrisccoulson> i expect the reftest failures will be quite hard for me to figure out ;)
<asac> hehe
<asac> thought you are idle anyway ;)
<asac> chrisccoulson: how are things going in general? havent touched base for you for ages it feels ;)
<chrisccoulson> asac - yeah, it's going pretty good thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> i'm planning my work for natty now ;)
<asac> whats the plan? ;)
<asac> unbranding ffox again ;)?
<chrisccoulson> lol
<chrisccoulson> not quite ;)
<chrisccoulson> the big task is going to be ff-4.0 :)
<asac> jetpacks
<asac> chrisccoulson: we have to talk about webgl + gles2
<chrisccoulson> i want to try and get PGO builds working too
<chrisccoulson> which is the motivation behind running the testsuite ;)
<asac> pgo \o/
<asac> so testsuite run is done for pgo profile?
<asac> wasnt there a special test for pgo profiling?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure if there is a special test or not
<asac> if you run into problems wrt pgo profiling you can talk to our toolchain group in linaro ... especially on arm we would love to see this flying
<chrisccoulson> cool, that's good to know :)
<asac> chrisccoulson: there is a special test program for pgo ...
<asac> its a proxy webserver thing that drives some test websites
<chrisccoulson> ah, yes. that's used for the profiling
<chrisccoulson> and it's also used for some of the normal tests too i think
<asac> right
<chrisccoulson> i guess i'm going to be learning a bit about toolchain issues over the next cycle ;)
<asac> hehe
<asac> chrisccoulson: do you know if all webgl landed for 4.0?
<asac> what we need is a way to have the backends pluggable ... so you can also use gles on x86 etc.
<asac> especially with gallium drivers i hope that in the end everyone can use gles
<chrisccoulson> asac - i'm not too sure about what landed yet
<asac> kk
<chrisccoulson> asac - do you know who worked on the artwork parts of the abrowser branding?
<chrisccoulson> it's currently broken in ff-4.0 with the recent changes to Help -> About dialog
<asac> chrisccoulson: yes, ken ... he is gone now
<asac> but that doesnt feel that difficult to take over by someone else
<asac> i think it took like 5 minutes for ken
<chrisccoulson> asac - cool, thanks. i guess i could have a go at it, i just wasn't sure if we had any svg's of the artwork (particularly the icon)
<fta> !info ecb
<ubot2> fta: ecb (source: ecb): code browser for Emacs supporting several languages. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.32-1 (lucid), package size 750 kB, installed size 4152 kB
<fta> oh asac! so you're still alive, great :)
<asac> fta: yes i am!!
<asac> hidden in a dark room with 24/8 hours of work in 5 days ;)
<fta> dpm, hi, i wanted to give the chromium translations a try, it will be a hell of a fight to achieve it
<fta> asac, doing what? (if i may)
<cyphermox> hi asac
<dpm> hi fta. I'm not sure how they can all be tested without just installing Chromium in all languages. I can say that at least in Catalan they work :) Another option is to ask translators for feedback.
<fta> dpm, no, i'm not talking about the desktop file, but the full langpacks
<fta> integration into launchpad
<fta> that would require a converter taking the complex grd and xtb files, outputing some pot and po files; and back
<fta> i'm not sure what lp expects, and what it returns.
<fta> also, i have no idea how to contribute that upstream
<fta> and which branch to use (trunk or the stable branch)
<fta> doesn't really make sense to translate stable, it's too volatile
<fta> dpm, ^^
<dpm> fta, I had a conversation about this with evan a while ago, and he was really interested. I explained how these could be done and IIRC he wanted to write a script or some code for the conversion, but on the last e-mail he told me that he was quite buys and he'd have no time to work on this unfortunately
<dpm> fta, Launchpad only imports and exports gettext format
<fta> yep, i was in Cc
<dpm> ah, yeah, now I remember :)
<dpm> so on import: POT file + PO files; export PO files, which are built as MO files in the language packs
<fta> i figured out how to map the texts into IDs so at least the chromium->gettext seems doable
<fta> i don't need the MOs, i need the .po files back
<fta> even so, i'm still unsure how to proceed afterwards. once i have a po file with some changes, i can probably turn it into a xtb file, and create a patch
<fta> but that's ugly
<dpm> fta, I would have to re-read my own e-mail to remind myself about the format of chromium translations and such. But it's really cool that you've figured out the id mapping. If that would allow us to do the conversion chromium -> gettext, that would sort out the imports part. As per the exports, there are two things:
<dpm> If chromium were in main, there would be the possibility of exporting the translations as PO files and have a script in langpack-o-matic that does the conversion po -> xtb in language packs
<dpm> similarly to FF
<dpm> If chromium remains in Universe, the only easy way is that upstream adopts LP as a translation tool, and that the conversion PO -> xtb is done upstream and the xtb translations are committed there
<fta> ok so none of those two options are possible
<fta> is?
<fta> based on all the discussions, i concluded that chromium will never be in main
<dpm> oh
<fta> and we also know that upstream won't go toward gettext
<fta> they use grit, which is some kind of xlst
<fta> xslt
<dpm> yeah, but I was not talking of them going fully to gettext, but rather doing the conversion only for translators
<dpm> i.e. to get the translations imported into LP only
<fta> dpm, for chromium in main, ask jcastro or the technical-board, they all voted against it
<fta> dpm, the conversion is something we can do in the packaging
<dpm> fta, from what you are saying, that'd be doable, I'm only concerned for the amount of extra work this would give to packagers (i.e. fetching periodically translations from LP, maintaining the conversion script, etc)
<fta> dpm, chromium packagers? that's only me
<dpm> fta, ok then s/packagers/you/ :-)
<dpm> but I'd love to see Chromium translatable in LP
<fta> dpm, well, i usually script that kind of repetitive tasks
<dpm> fta, yes, I had assumed so. But even then, in my experience translations which are not handled in language packs tend to be a pain. Don't get me wrong though, I'd love to see Chromium translatable in LP.
<dpm> Anyway, I'll be happy to help in what I can
<fta> how active are the translators? it makes more sense to me to feed the xtb from trunk so upstream is more willing to accept them, but trunk means frequent updates
<fta> well, maybe not that frequent, strings don't change that much
<dpm> fta, it depends on the team. Some are extremely active. I think feeding from trunk would be fine. It's only a matter of properly communicating to translators that there are no string freezes and that it is a moving target
<jcastro> fta: oh? when did they vote?
<fta> jcastro, not a real vote but all the comments said so
<fta> i still want the standing FFe exception thingy, but maaaaah, it seems there's no way
<dpm> fta, to get started with this, once you've figured out the conversion, setting the LP project for translations the is only a matter of uploading the POT file + all existing PO files resulting from the conversion. Or alternatively, create a branch with the translations and check the automatic imports box in the chromium project in LP
<lfaraone> chrisccoulson: did you get to my inquiry about Sugar Firefox.activity?
<fta> dpm, all pot/po files flat in a branch?
<dpm> fta, yeah, that's the usual layout for gettext projects:
<dpm> po/chromium.pot
<dpm> po/fr.po
<dpm> po/es.po
<dpm> ...
<jcastro> fta: the conversation seems to be in the same state as last time
<fta> dpm, and what will happen then? how do i get the results?
<fta> jcastro, yes, since ~ early may, no progress
<dpm> fta, first they'd be imported automatically for you (they'd be scanned from the bzr branch) and exposed to translators in similarly to https://translations.launchpad.net/simple-scan (obviously substituting chromium in the URL). Then there are two alternative ways you can get back translations done by translation teams: a) going to the project and requesting a tarball export: that will send you an e-mail with a link to a URL where you can fetch the
<dpm>  latest translations in a tarball; or b) activating automatic exports, you'll get translations automatically committed to a branch of your choice (be it the same branch you used for the imports or another one)
<dpm> I'd recommend b)
<dpm> If they'd do the conversion to gettext on the upstream branch, we could even automatically import translations from the vcs import branch
<dpm> s/on the upstream branch/upstream/
<fta> are the exported po files similar to the originial ones ? (i mean, mininal diff suitable to be a patch?)
<dpm> fta, I believe they are faily similar, but in any case diffs with gettext files are always ugly. If the POT template would change often, the source code references in the PO files would change often too, so that would make diffs bigger
<fta> i guess i should just try and see i end up with ;)
<chrisccoulson> lfaraone, i still didn't get your second mail :(
<chrisccoulson> can you just paste it somewhere for now?
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure what's happening there
<chrisccoulson> sorry
<lfaraone> chrisccoulson: no worries. odd.
<lfaraone> chrisccoulson: http://sprunge.us/DDib
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<lfaraone> s/activty/activity/g
<fta> dpm, do you know a good description of the pot format?
<jdstrand> fta: tested and copied chromium to -security and -updates
<fta> jdstrand, thanks!
<dpm> fta, yeah, in case you haven't looked at it already, the gettext docs are pretty good: http://www.gnu.org/software/gettext/manual/gettext.html#PO-Files
<dpm> Gettext releases don't happen often, but the docs seem to be always up to date
<fta> dpm, what about pot? is it the same format as po?
<dpm> yeah, I believe only the header is slightly different - perhaps it's got an extra field? Let me check...
<dpm> fta, they're the same I believe. Here you've got a couple of examples:
<dpm> POT file: http://l10n.gnome.org/POT/gnome-control-center.gnome-2-32/gnome-control-center.gnome-2-32.pot
<dpm> PO file: http://l10n.gnome.org/POT/gnome-control-center.gnome-2-32/gnome-control-center.gnome-2-32.ca.po
<dpm> The PO file should show also a few fuzzy strings
<fta> dpm, what when the project is multi-platforms?
<fta> dpm, i have some conditional win / mac / linux strings
<dpm> fta, I'd put them all in the template, regardless of the conditions. Generally strings in other projects are extracted at build time, but the tools that do the extraction (generally xgettext or intltool) extract everything from the source and put it in the resulting pot template
<fta> dpm, can i use <tags> and variables like $1 ?
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/502211/  (line 184)
<dpm> fta, you can put anything in there, the only caveat is that the gettext tools used for processing the files (generally msgfmt) will not do error checking unless the variable syntax is supported by the programming language the strings are extracted from
<dpm> i.e. $1 strings will be checked for syntax on c-format messages
<dpm> I need to step out for a bit, but in case we cannot catch up later, we can talk tomorrow
<dpm> have a great evening!
<davidascher> hi a..
<davidascher> oops.
<davidascher> hi all.
<davidascher> David Ascher here, from Thunderbird-land.
<davidascher> clarkbw and I are planning to attend UDS for the first time, and we're trying to figure out which days would be the most useful.
<micahg> \o/ Mozilla attendance at UDS
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you know which days we're planning on having sessions yet?
<davidascher> =)
<davidascher> We've been talking to rick spencer, who'se setup https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-n-thunderbird-on-ubuntu for us
<davidascher> but it'd be a shame to have TB discussed on Monday and Firefox on Friday, or whatever the extremes are.
<davidascher> cause i'd like to attend the firefox discussions as well
<davidascher> sorry bout that
<davidascher> asac: ^^, btw.
<micahg> davidascher: asac has moved on to other projects, chrisccoulson is the current team lead
<davidascher> oh, ok, thanks.  didn't know.
<dholbert> (my bad, I'd suggested asac since he was involved the last I'd heard :))
<micahg> dholbert: no worries :)
<micahg> davidascher: do any days work better for you, the sessions are mostly unscheduled
<micahg> jcastro: Mozilla people coming to UDS ^^
<jcastro> oh awesome, the schedule is still empty unfortunately, but we're sorting it.
<davidascher> micahg: at this point, i don't know of any preference, no
<jcastro> davidascher: if you're only attending for a few days make sure when you register to put the dates you'll be available: https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-n
<jcastro> then micahg just make sure all sessions have him marked as essential and it will force the system to schedule it on the days he's attending
<davidascher> so the question is: when are the best parties? ;-)
<jcastro> thu and fri. :)
<jcastro> though one can argue that every night is the best party
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i'm not sure about any scheduling details yet
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, do we want a session for each of the blueprints you made?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - for ff-4 migration, definately. i want to talk about langpacks and stuff like that
<davidascher> is there a list of the mozilla-related sessions?
<chrisccoulson> for pgo - not so sure if that needs a session (i'm hoping to have the first PGO builds before UDS)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: we can roll PGO into a generic team session
<chrisccoulson> micahg - sure, that sounds ok
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I subscribed you to the Thunderbird experience blueprint
<chrisccoulson> the only reason i created a separate blueprint is that it's going to track the work to get the testsuite working with no failures
<micahg> k
<davidascher> I'm only seeing 18 blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-n, is that to be expected?
<jcastro> davidascher: yes, usually the pour in right around the week before release
<jcastro> so this week and next week they should really start to come in
<micahg> chrisccoulson: should the TB messsaging indicator be a separate session or rolled into one?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - all part of the same session i think
<micahg> k
<davidascher> in this context, a blueprint is a proposed discussion session, not really a 'feature', right?
<micahg> davidascher: yes, it's the topic of the session, some are single focused, some are multifocused
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm glad we didn't go with Firefox 4 for maverick :)
<micahg> [reed]: I thought the nss config bump isn't required for the new version but only if specific features are used which was the bug I originally blocked on
<micahg> chrisccoulson: looks like NSS 3.12.8 is the minimum for the next round of Mozilla updates
<chrisccoulson> micahg - oh, i should really pay attention to whats being landed really ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: hasn't landed yet, but was just approved
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-09-29
<[reed]> micahg: NSS has landed on trunk, 1.9.2, 1.9.1
<[reed]> NSPR 4.8.6 is landing on 1.9.1 right now
<micahg> [reed]: right, but I thought we only bump minumum when it's needed, not when available
<micahg> But since you bumped NSS, can you land for me mozilla 567620
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 567620 in Build Config "mozilla-central won't build with the latest system NSPR (4.8.4)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=567620
<[reed]> yep, doing that now
<micahg> [reed]: thanks
<[reed]> micahg: just the first patch, right?
<micahg> [reed]: right
<[reed]> micahg: I don't need the prlog.h one anymore
<[reed]> right?
<[reed]> k
<[reed]> micahg: anything else you need from me?
<bdrung_> micahg: hi
<bdrung_> micahg: do you have time to answer bug #636667? if you request a sync, you have to make sure that no Ubuntu change is dropped. It's not obvious to me that "We aren't carrying any changes relative to the Debian package."
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 636667 in gnash (Ubuntu) "FFe: Sync gnash 0.8.8-5 (universe) from Debian experimental (main) (affects: 3) (heat: 20)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/636667
<micahg> [reed]: not at the moment, thanks
<micahg> bdrung_: I meant to update that, I'm still having an issue with the alternative in ubufox
<micahg> bdrung_: Debian is using a different alternative
<bdrung_> micahg: we don't have much time left.
<micahg> bdrung_: I know
<micahg> 8 days
<micahg> bdrung_: so, should I change it to a merge and use Breaks on Adobe Flash, we can do that now I think
<bdrung_> micahg: did the previous package has a conflict, too?
<micahg> bdrung_: no, it worked fine with the alternatives system
<micahg> so it's a regression
<micahg> but the current version is broke
<micahg> so I don't know what is worse
<micahg> I tried last night manually changing the alternative and it failed to work
<bdrung_> micahg: i think you should look at the changes made in ubuntu and maybe that contains the change that is required for getting it work
<micahg> (when I changed the alternative in the package to use our flash alternative)
<micahg> bdrung_: k, I'll give it another shot
<bdrung_> micahg: other solution: contact the previous uploader: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/g/gnash/gnash_0.8.7-0ubuntu1/changelog
<bdrung_> micahg: Sindhudweep Narayan Sarkar <sindhudweep.sarkar@gmail.com>, asac, and chrisccoulson
<micahg> bdrung_: I already chatted with chrisccoulson and he's been busy this week
<bdrung_> micahg: and asac?
<micahg> bdrung_: haven't tried yet
<micahg> bdrung_: I might not be able to get to it until the weekend
 * micahg will bbiab
<micahg> davidascher: so, do you have an LP account so I can make sure you're on the blueprints?
<davidascher> micahg: certainly: dascher
<davidascher> micahg: also clarkbw and andreasn
<micahg> k
<micahg> davidascher: k, ATM AFAIK, we only have 2 sessions planned, the TB experience that you had rickspencer3 create and the FF4 transition, we'll probably also have a team session that we can invite you too as well to plan the misc stuff for the cycle
<davidascher> ok.
<davidascher> do you know if there's likely to be an evolution session?
<micahg> idk, there probably will be some discussion of it at one of the desktop sessions
<asac> davidascher: hi!!
<davidascher> hi
<asac> davidascher: seeems chris and jorge already gave you the info you wanted?
<davidascher> yup
<micahg> asac: any ideas on what the trick to get gnash to integrate w/ubufox?  I have it using our alternatives and touching .autoreg and it still won't show w/Adobe flash
<asac> micahg: plugins have to live in /usr/share/ubufox/plugins/
<asac> alternatives should go away
<micahg> so if I drop a symlink in there they should co-exist?
<micahg> asac: I tried adding a symlink and it didn't help
<asac> micahg: on a call
<micahg> k
<fta> dpm, hi, i'm not sure how to deal with some strings that apply only to some langs: like line 1180+ of http://paste.ubuntu.com/502211/
<dpm> fta, sorry, I was doing something else. I'm not sure either. The thing is that the format of chromium translations, in this day and age, does not support plural forms...
<fta> dpm, ok, i'll try to do something smart based on translateable="false" then and put the lang test in the description
<dpm> fta, thanks. I've been looking at it but I cannot think of anything else other than exposing them to translators and putting desc= in a comment in the POT file. These comments are also displayed in LP, so at least translators should be aware whether they need to translate it or not according to their language
<fta> dpm, far too many tests in there. like the chrome vs chromium strings. we only need the latter but if we want to contribute them upstream, i guess we need both but they use the same ID
<fta> *sigh*
<dpm> fta, I seem to remember that evan was saying that it would not be sure community translations would be ever included in chrome upstream, but they might be in chromium. So if this starts getting too complicated, I'd aim for chromium strings only.
<fta> ok
<micahg> bdrung_: chrisccoulson: still having issues with gnash, it'll need a merge since we have different flash alternatives (asac says alternatives should die :))
<chrisccoulson> i agree, but not this cycle ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, not sure what to do with gnash, I thought touch .autoreg would do it, but no dice
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i wouldn't expect that to do much
<chrisccoulson> i'll take a look at it after dinner
<micahg> chrisccoulson: do you want my latest diff?
<chrisccoulson> micahg - yeah, can do
<micahg> chrisccoulson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/502730/
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<fta> hm, someone said i disabled bug reports in chromium, i didn't, at least not intentionally. maybe a side effect of my apport hooks?
<fta> chrisccoulson, ^^ any idea?
<micahg> fta: did you add the bloacklist file?
<micahg> *blacklist
<fta> no
<fta> just 1 apport file
<fta> ok, i now understand why chromium thinks it's not the default when it's supposed to be
<fta> $ xdg-mime query default text/html
<fta> firefox.desktop
<fta> that's in /usr/share/gnome/applications/defaults.list
<fta> damn
<micahg> fta: right, but you should be able to set an override somewhere
<fta> micahg, i tried
<fta> it starts from: xdg-settings check default-web-browser chromium-browser.desktop
<micahg> fta: if you run set first, it recognizes it for me
<fta> there are lots of tests in there, all pointing to chromium, except the last one, the text/html mime handler
<fta> micahg, i don't want to set it, it's supposed to be my default in gnome
<micahg> fta: right but that has to be set somewhere, right?
<fta> $ gconftool-2 --get /desktop/gnome/applications/browser/exec
<fta> /usr/bin/chromium-browser
<fta> gconftool-2 --get /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/http/command
<fta> /usr/bin/chromium-browser %s
<chrisccoulson> fta - i'm not sure about your apport / chromium issue - we switch off apport just before release anyway (although, users should still be able to report bugs)
<micahg> fta: right, so maybe a bug in xdg-mime/settings
<fta> micahg, it's supposed to work for chrome, but it doesn't for chromium
<fta> i traced it down to the last test, and that's "xdg-mime query default text/html" pointing to firefox
<lfaraone> chrisccoulson: re sugar-firefox-activity, did it look okay?
<fta> even the patched xdg-mime from google finds firefox there
<chrisccoulson> lfaraone, sorry, i didn't get a chance to try it yet - busy with RC stuff
<chrisccoulson> will do that before i go to bed tonight though
<lfaraone> chrisccoulson: fair enough, thanks.
<BUGabundo> evening
<chrisccoulson> grrrrr, i officially hate CDBS now
<micahg> heh
<micahg> bdrung_: chrisccoulson: added a note on bug 636667 and unsubscribed -sponsors
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 636667 in gnash (Ubuntu) "FFe: Please merge gnash 0.8.8-5 (universe) from Debian experimental (main) (affects: 3) (heat: 18)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/636667
<chrisccoulson> gnash is the next thing on my list
<chrisccoulson> then sugar-firefox-activity ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: only a couple hours before I go offline :)
<chrisccoulson> right, time to look at gnash now
<chrisccoulson> i guess i'll have to fire up ff-3.6 for ubufox ;)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - do, the only issue with gnash is that it doesn't appear in the plugin selector dialog provided by ubufox?
<chrisccoulson> s/do/so/
<micahg> chrisccoulson: AFAICT, but the last time I tried it, it also seemed out of sync (audio/video)
<chrisccoulson> micahg - not appearing in the plugin selector isn't an issue, because the old one doesn't either (it only appears if you select it in update-alternatives, and the same is also true for the flash plugin)
<chrisccoulson> so, i'm not too concerned about that
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, well, then the only thing I didn't add was Suggests: ubufox on teh plugin which seems useless anyways
<chrisccoulson> yeah, that's not really necessary
<micahg> chrisccoulson: so if you want, you can push, otherwise, I'll take care of it when I get back on this weekend
<chrisccoulson> i've made a small change here too to add the /usr/lib/*/plugins directories to the package too, so update-alternatives doesn't fail if they don't exist
<micahg> ah, ok, I think that was part of the upstream packaging
 * micahg took that for granted (and won't anymore)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i don't think they exist
<micahg> chrisccoulson: also feel free to kill any alternatives you think don't belong there
<micahg> I just took the ones from the 0.87 packaging
<chrisccoulson> we can leave them for now, and get rid of them next cycle
<micahg> k
<chrisccoulson> right, that's building now
<chrisccoulson> hopefully this is quicker than firefox ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: it'll probably be about 30 minutes
<chrisccoulson> micahg - oh, it needs a build-depend on libspeexdsp-dev too ;)
<micahg> ?
<chrisccoulson> gnash fails to build here without that installed
<micahg> chrisccoulson: oh, I used pbuilder
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, that's odd
<micahg> libspeex-dev is a build-dep
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it was looking for speex_resampler.h, which is in libspeexdsp-dev
<chrisccoulson> that's strange that it worked in pbuilder though :/
<micahg> very weird
<chrisccoulson> it's actually a conditional include. i wonder why it failed here then
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-09-30
<micahg> chrisccoulson: anything else before I go
<chrisccoulson> micahg - i don't think so. do you want me to upload gnash if it checks out ok?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: sure, one less thing for me to do this weekend :)
<chrisccoulson> cool. it's built now anyway, i just need to get around to testing it ;)
<micahg> I still have 2 merges and a merge request :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: k, in that case talk to you next week
<chrisccoulson> cool, enjoy your time off :)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks
<fta> dpm, hi, I have a problem with my pot translator. in my grd file (~pot), which is an xml file, i have a bunch of &xx; codes, but minidom (python) turns them into utf8, while i need them to stay untouched, any idea?
<dpm> hi fta, no, sorry, I haven't got much experience with minidom :/
<fta> >>> s1='<x>&#x300c;&#x300d;&#xff0f;</x>'
<fta> >>> m=minidom.parseString(s1)
<fta> >>> m.toxml().encode("ascii", "xmlcharrefreplace")
<fta> '<?xml version="1.0" ?><x>&#12300;&#12301;&#65295;</x>'
<fta> damn, almost it
<fta> the string is supposed to be the key. won't work if it changes with the encoding
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson, what's your plan for the fixing the seamonkey RenderBadPicture bug? micahg mentioned you wanted to remove mThebesSurface from xulrunner?
<chrisccoulson> i still need to look at that when i get the chance
<cyphermox> ah ok
<cyphermox> was it something specific to xulrunner 1.9.1 or also for 1.9.2? I can take a look at it myself
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, i think it's specific to 1.9.1. feel free to take a look at it if you like :)
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson, I'm asking because I can reproduce this with 1.9.2 :/
<cyphermox> wait, not true
<chrisccoulson> it *should* be fixed in 1.9.2 already
<chrisccoulson> hopefully ;
<chrisccoulson> )
<cyphermox> right, but I think seamonkey also uses it's own xulrunner, if i remember what i saw in rules correctly.
<chrisccoulson> yeah, seamonkey uses it's own copy (it's built statically too)
<lfaraone> chrisccoulson: did you get a chance to look it over last night?
<chrisccoulson> lfaraone, yeah, i did. i couldn't get it to launch firefox though
<chrisccoulson> it seems it's still trying to launch the bundled copy
<chrisccoulson> ff = [ './firefox' ]
<chrisccoulson> that might not work ;)
<lfaraone> chrisccoulson: sorry, I might have updated it since you downloaded it.
<lfaraone> chrisccoulson: rather, I'm sure I have. I looked at http://people.sugarlabs.org/~lfaraone/debian/sugar-firefox-activity_6+dfsg-1_all.deb as it exists right now (mtime 28-Sep-2010 13:13), and it calls on /usr/bin/firefox.
<chrisccoulson> lfaraone, cool, will try that again in a minute
<lfaraone> chrisccoulson: thanks!
<fta> dpm, starting to take shape, i mostly have the mapping in place: http://paste.ubuntu.com/503390/
<fta> dpm, need to figure out what's wrong with some of those ~400 or so strings then i'll just need to create the pot/po, that should be easy
<dpm> fta, ooooh, that's awesome!
<dpm> really
<dpm> good work
<fta> dpm, it's less trivial than i thought.. my code so far: http://paste.ubuntu.com/503394/
<fta> i'm a noob in python, that's just my 3rd program so it could probably be improved a lot
<dpm> I need to run now, but I think it's very cool, though!
<fta> jdstrand, fyi, chromium beta just jumped to v7: [Branch ~chromium-team/chromium-browser/channels] Rev 329: linux/beta (6.0.472.63 -> 7.0.517.24)
<jdstrand> ack
<Dimmuxx> will the beta ppa be updated tonight?
<fta> Dimmuxx, probably.. it's a big jump so some manual merges are needed (something my bot can't do)
<lfaraone> chrisccoulson: if the resulting package looks good, will I be able to upload it? (assuming ~ubuntu-release ACKs?)
<chrisccoulson> lfaraone, yeah, should be ok
<chrisccoulson> one thing i noticed though is that firefox was running pretty slowly, but i didn't figure out why :/
<chrisccoulson> and we'll probably need to update the apparmor profile to allow it to write to the profile too
<lfaraone> chrisccoulson: okay, I'm not too familiar with apparmor. Can I help with that?
<chrisccoulson> lfaraone, no need to worry about that, the profile is off by default (and jdstrand works on that usually)
<chrisccoulson> we can fix it next time we do a firefox upload
<lfaraone> chrisccoulson: cool, it'll land in NEW in an hour or so.
<fta> Dimmuxx, done
<Dimmuxx> fta: nice :)
<BUGabundo> evening everyone
<fta> hi
<BUGabundo> fta getting a new android for my bday in two weeks
<BUGabundo> desire hd
<fta> nice
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson, aha! the patch applies cleanly and it's finally done building and works!
<chrisccoulson> excellent, thanks
<chrisccoulson> i will upload that tomorrow then
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson, I'll push a new branch to the bug and propose a merge again
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson, nah, thanks to you.
<cyphermox> pushed and requested merge, now it's time to go back to the Big Blue Room
<fta> http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2010/09/2-simple-chromium-extensions-for-ubuntu.html
<Dimmuxx> hmm shouldn't chromium 7 support webgl and all that stuff?
<Dimmuxx> the chrome demos complain about that it doesn't support it
<fta> Dimmuxx, works by default in trunk, and in -dev since a few minutes: http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/2010/09/dev-channel-update_30.html
<fta> otherwise you need to enable it
<fta> i've updated the -dev ppa too
<Dimmuxx> ahh okay
<fta> webgl worked for me several months ago
<Dimmuxx> yeah I just thought it was on by default in 7
<Dimmuxx> nice 1 fps on my netbook in the aquarium demo ;)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-10-01
<fta> chrisccoulson, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/ppa-dashboard/ubuntu-mozilla-daily--ppa.html   :(
<chrisccoulson> fta - i'll look at some of those in a bit. i'm not surprised that 3.6 is failing, seeing as a patch we are carrying has just been landed on branch
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson, want to take a look at my merge? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/seamonkey/lp575160/+merge/37196
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, yeah, will take a look once i've grabbed some lunch
<chrisccoulson> thanks
<cyphermox> np, thanks to you
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, ok, just building seamonkey now :)
<chrisccoulson> and firefox at the same time
<chrisccoulson> my laptop is going to be smoking in an hour or so ;)
<cyphermox> heheh yeah
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson, any luck with the build or is your system still smoking? :D
<chrisccoulson> cyphermox, it's still going ;)
<cyphermox> wow
<chrisccoulson> doing 2 builds at the same time isn't good ;)
<cyphermox> chrisccoulson, nah, noticed that too on my system :)
<fta> chrisccoulson, do you have any experience with xchat and dbus?
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-10-02
 * BUGabundo shoots Firefox
<BUGabundo> I give up... I've removed ALL lang packs and firefox is still in Portuguese :(
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2010-10-03
<BUGabundo> mornanguetto
<BUGabundo> fta got a page snapping, but no seeing anything in gdb
<fta> BUGabundo, got one too in greader, but only once, so no way to debug
<BUGabundo> getting it always
<BUGabundo> on pond.pt
<BUGabundo> restarted the browser, nada... restared in gdb, and still happens... not log
<fta> i'm done with creating the chromium translation files, now i need to figure out how to submit that to lp
<BUGabundo> and now you are going to realize all your work was for nothing  :p
<fta> ?
<chrisccoulson> i can't believe how empty the builders are!
<chrisccoulson> fta - you should capitalise and upload lots of stuff now ;)
<fta> chrisccoulson, ? well, no.
<fta> chrisccoulson, i can't make head or tail of the lp translation UI
<chrisccoulson> fta - i've never tried using it. what sort of problem are you having?
<fta> i have my pot/po files ready, but can't figure out how to submit that to lp without breaking the current setup
<chrisccoulson> ah, that's a question for dpm. i think they're normally imported from the build
<fta> it seems lp wants to import my trunk branch
<fta> dpm told me i can submit a dedicated branch, and ask for yet another branch
<fta> in return
<BUGabundo> fta http://de.acidcow.com/pics/20101001/creative_infographics_36.jpg
<fta> nice
<fta> chrisccoulson, another moon crash: Bug 633075
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 633075 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "icedtea6 plugin will crash chromium-browser (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633075
<fta> BUGabundo, http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/popcon-20101003.png
<BUGabundo> wow
<BUGabundo> chromium wining ?
<BUGabundo> maverick efect?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-09-26
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: uhm...how come the only search engine I have left after the latest firefox update is ask.com?
<micahg> mdeslaur: after the ubuntu3 update you should be fine again
<mdeslaur> micahg: I just updated to ubuntu3
<micahg> :(
<mdeslaur> cause that's what devs do, they break everything and then go on vacation
<knome> mdeslaur, they are just making theirselves missed.
<micahg> knome: it's a packaging bug
<knome> micahg, irrelevant ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: ping
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: hey - not sure if you got my last ping or not.  Wifi was a little flaky in Toronto this morning. :)
<chrisccoulson> hi m_conley
<chrisccoulson> sorry, i'm not around much today ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: oh, sorry - I can bug you about this tomorrow
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: would that be better?
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, i'm on vacation for 2 weeks, so today is probably ok :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: oh, sorry to bug you on vacation!  I'll try to keep it easy and brief.  :)
<m_conley> Error: ERROR edsintegration: Message was: Error calling StartServiceByName for org.gnome.evolution.dataserver.AddressBook1: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ExecFailed: Failed to execute program /usr/lib/evolution/e-addressbook-factory: Success
<m_conley> Source File: resource://edsintegration/AuthHelper.jsm
<m_conley> Line: 150
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: so I saw that thunderbird-couchdb landed, and that's awesome.  However, reading the Error Console, it looks like on attempting to open up a connection to any EDS address books, I'm getting the above
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: and, lo and behold, /usr/lib/evolution/e-addressbook-factory is missing
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, hmm, i didn't see that. the thunderbird-couchdb extension doesn't open up any connections :/
<chrisccoulson> oh?
<chrisccoulson> is evolution-data-server not installed?
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: right, yes, that was the problem.  But shouldn't that be a dependency, if thunderbird-couchdb is installed?
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it should be. i thought it was installed by default :/
<chrisccoulson> thunderbird-couchdb depends on evolution-couchdb-backend, and we already depend on libedataserver and libebook
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, might be worth pinging seb128 in #ubuntu-desktop about that
<chrisccoulson> i won't really have a chance to do anything this week ;)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: alright, will do.  Enjoy your vacation!
<chrisccoulson> thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, just a thought was well, does the eds extension handle libedataserver / libebook not being installed?
<m_conley> seb128: hey!  So I just grabbed the Oneiric beta and did a clean install.  Looks great!  However, I noticed that even after installing chrisccoulson's thunderbird-couchdb, it doesn't look like evolution-data-server was installed by default.
<m_conley> whoops
<m_conley> wrong channel
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: when that happens, the add-on "stands down".
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: so no EDS address books are shown, but the other TB address books should work as expected.
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, ok, that's good
<chrisccoulson> KDE users installing tbird will get the extension without the libraries (which is deliberate to avoid pulling in half of gnome) :)
<chrisccoulson> i just wanted to make sure that it didn't break everything
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, not sure if you're familiar with this at all - http://davidz25.blogspot.com/2011/04/gnome-online-accounts.html
<chrisccoulson> i wonder if we could make that work in tbird ;)
<chrisccoulson> (although, it currently only works with google accounts)
<m_conley> hmmm
 * m_conley starts video...
<chrisccoulson> m_conley, we could talk about it at UDS :)
<m_conley> sounds like a plan.  :)
<m_conley> chrisccoulson: neat - is that coming to Ubuntu?
<FernandoMiguel> evening
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-09-27
<FernandoMiguel> biba
<chrisccoulson> w00t, me turns on firefox-stable publishing
<chrisccoulson> i miss all the fun whilst i'm on vacation
<chrisccoulson> micahg, mind looking at the lightning FTBFS on ppc?
<chrisccoulson> (really low priority though)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: sure, but might not happen today
<micahg> chrisccoulson: just was missing thunderbird-dev on PPC, should be fine now
 * micahg retried
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, have you managed to build from mozilla-aurora yet?
<chrisccoulson> (not sure when you start those)
<chrisccoulson> i justr tried, and it failed ;)
<chrisccoulson> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/81230825/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-amd64.firefox_9.0~a2~hg20110927r78194-0ubuntu1~umd1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<bhearsum> will get back to you, pretty busy at the moment
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, sure, no problem :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-09-28
<ripps> Does anybody know why it's been so long since chromium-browser in the dev ppa has been updated?
<micahg> ripps: no one maintaining it ATM, we hope to get it back online the middle of next month
<micahg> getting stable updated is my first priority
<chrisccoulson> hmm, really must go and enjoy the sunshine
<mdeslaur> chrisccoulson: by walking to the pub?
<chrisccoulson> mdeslaur, no, i'm going to wash the car
<chrisccoulson> although, i'd prefer to go to the pub
<mdeslaur> hehe
<chrisccoulson> the pub is probably not an appropriate place to take my daughter though ;)
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: sorry i didn't get back to you last night
<bhearsum> we have defininetly successfully built aurora since the merge
<cousin_luigi> hello
<cousin_luigi> is ff7 coming to natty anytime soon?
<micahg> cousin_luigi: there's a possible issue with the update, so I've not pushed it out yet
<cousin_luigi> micahg: oh, like what?
<micahg> cousin_luigi: mozilla Bug 680802
<ubot2> Mozilla bug 680802 in Add-ons Manager "Upgrade Firefox when there is an add-on update waiting to be installed uninstalls the add-on" [Major,Assigned: ] http://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=680802
<cousin_luigi> oh, thanks
<gnomefreak> how do i change the theme in chrome? i downloaded 3 of them but i cant choose 2 of the ones i need. prefferences->personal stuff it lets me choose either default or gtk themes but doesnt list the thmes for me to choose
<gnomefreak> this is the one im trying to set https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ndoefmbhphkmgdgdeancfdlhkdcgpcah?hl=en&hc=search&hcp=main
<gnomefreak> thats odd
<chrisccoulson> hi bhearsum
<bhearsum> hey chrisccoulson
<chrisccoulson> sorry, been out for most of the day ;)
<chrisccoulson> i'll try rebuilding aurora again
<bhearsum> np
<chrisccoulson> micahg, you'll probably need me around to give you 7.0.1 tarballs btw. the get-orig-source target won't give you a working tarball anymore on the release builds
<chrisccoulson> (you'll get broken translations)
<chrisccoulson> i picked the wrong week to be on vacation
<chrisccoulson> i should ensure i schedule my personal life around firefox releases in future ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: you picked the wrong week to break stuff
<chrisccoulson> heh
<micahg> chrisccoulson: sorry, that didn't come out right (I'm running on 3 hours of sleep)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: the natty branch won't make a proper tarball either?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm off in 4 hours, jdstrand will be handling the update for tomorrow
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I'm planning on pushing the updates to oneiric Sat night
 * micahg wants to take a vacation around the next firefox release...
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah, i need to run the new script manually to create the tarball (just for the stable builds. it works fine on beta, aurora and nightly)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: are you planning on updating the PPAs?
<chrisccoulson> i stopped mirroring the translations, so running the old get-orig-source target will not pull in new translations
<chrisccoulson> micahg, i was hoping not too ;)
<chrisccoulson> but i will do if i need to
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ok, if you can leave me tarballs, I'll do it over the weekend
<micahg> actually, firefox 7.0.1 will be in the archive already, I"ll just need thunderbird (or for you to fix th script :))
<cousin_luigi> bbl
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: FF = Firefox | FF7.0 10.04-10.10 http://is.gd/5Fyywu | FF7.0b6 10.04-11.04 http://is.gd/WUM9i5 | FF8.0a2 10.04-11.10 http://is.gd/Byx4fN | 7.0 (11.04)/TB 3.1.15 in http://is.gd/dsudW needs testing | FF3.6.23 (10.04-10.10) FF6.0.2 (11.04)/Thunderbird 3.1.13 in Stable Releases | Report Mozilla PPA bugs: http://is.gd/hdZc1
<micahg> chrisccoulson: firefox 7.0.1 has been tagged, if you can get me a tarball in the next hour, I can upload before I sign off for the day
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah, just creating it now
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks
<chrisccoulson> micahg, it takes a little while because of all the l10n repo's ;)
<chrisccoulson> obvioulsy, i had to do that before too as an extra manual step though
<chrisccoulson> bhearsum, oh, it seems that mongolian and swahili are back in shipped-locales for 7.0.1 ;)
<chrisccoulson> (in case you didn't know already)
<chrisccoulson> micahg, you'll need to pull my latest commits to bzr btw, so that mongolian and swahili are blacklisted
<micahg> ok, will do, thanks
<micahg> chrisccoulson: natty branch?
<chrisccoulson> micahg, yeah, i pushed the same change to all branches
<micahg> chrisccoulson: thanks
<chrisccoulson> it won't build otherwise, as those 2 locales are omitted entirely from the source tarball (no release tag)
<micahg> I hope you find some time to relax this vacation :)
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> i will do by friday, as my vacation actually starts then
<chrisccoulson> i'm driving to cornwall on friday morning, and staying in a cottage on a farm for a week
<chrisccoulson> so, no internets ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson: awesome, I have no internet/phone for the next 3 days myself :)
<chrisccoulson> cool :)
<bhearsum> chrisccoulson: ffs
<bhearsum> fml
<chrisccoulson> hi bhearsum :)
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: FF = Firefox | FF7.0 10.04-10.10 http://is.gd/5Fyywu | FF7.0b6 10.04-11.04 http://is.gd/WUM9i5 | FF8.0a2 10.04-11.10 http://is.gd/Byx4fN | 7.0 .1(11.04) in http://is.gd/dsudW needs testing | FF3.6.23 (10.04-10.10) FF6.0.2 (11.04)/Thunderbird 3.1.15 in Stable Releases | Report Mozilla PPA bugs: http://is.gd/hdZc1
<micahg> bhearsum: if there are any major happenings WRT chemspills over the next 2 days, can you let jdstrand know?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-09-29
<cousin_luigi> hi
<cousin_luigi> any news about ff 7.0.1 on natty?
<bhearsum> jdstrand: what does "major happenings WRT chemspills over the next 2 days" mean?
<bhearsum> also: hi :)
<jdstrand> bhearsum: hi :)
<jdstrand> bhearsum: if you happen to notice that upstream is respinning an emergency new release, then let me know
<jdstrand> (upstream mozilla that is)
<bhearsum> yeah, i get that, i'm confused because we already _are_ spinning a 7.0.1, and i thought micahg knew
<jdstrand> bhearsum: yes. he meant a 7.0.2
<bhearsum> ahhhh
<bhearsum> okay, will do
<jdstrand> bhearsum: thanks!
<jdstrand> bhearsum: is everything going ok with 7.0.1? are there any worries about an emergency 7.0.2?
<bhearsum> none that i'm aware of!
<jdstrand> ok cool :)
<bhearsum> 7.0.1 is going, and likely to be released today
<jdstrand> excellent. I'll be testing our version for 11.04. l0oks like 11.10 has the build1 already
<chrisccoulson> heh, it there's a 7.0.2, then i won't be here tlo
<chrisccoulson> oops
<chrisccoulson> i won't be here to help with it ;)
<bhearsum> i wish i could say the same!
<bhearsum> all these chemspills lately are killing me
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i can imagine ;)
<chrisccoulson> i hope there aren't any more until 8.0 now :)
<bhearsum> yeah
<bhearsum> nov 8th
<bhearsum> i can survive until then as long we only do betas ;)
<chrisccoulson> heh, i'll be preparing the next update from orlando
<bhearsum> oh yeah, i guess you're pretty busy too!
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i think we'll get the release builds during the week of UDS
<bhearsum> do you work from Orlando around release time? or is that just because of the conference?
<chrisccoulson> we're just there for UDS
<bhearsum> ah
<chrisccoulson> a normal release is better than a chemspill, which is what happened shortly after i landed in orlando last time ;)
<bhearsum> so you're one of the lucky people that actually has real work to do during the UDS ;)
<bhearsum> ouch
<bhearsum> over here, we used to be REALLY good at having chemspills whenever RelEng got together for a work week
<chrisccoulson> heh
<bhearsum> it was awesome, because when we're all in the same timezone, we don't have round the clock coverage :(
<jicko3> does anyone know of a website that explains those new firefox settings like "browser.cache.disk.smart_size.first_run" ?
<bhearsum> jicko3: mozillazine, maybe
<bhearsum> honestly though, just google it, if there's something out there you'll find a result
<jicko3> bhearsum: I did both in vain
<bhearsum> =\
<bhearsum> probably isn't documented anywhere then
<jicko3> any idea how to set up firefox not to load anything from specified sites (like facebook)? noscript seems to only suppress script execution
<chrisccoulson> oh, when did the forward button come back in the nightly builds? :/
<bhearsum> huh, good question
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: are webfav, ubufox, mozvoikko and bindwood ready to go with ff7 for natty in the ubuntu-mozilla-security ppa?
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, yeah, they've been staged in the firefox-next PPA for a few weeks already
<chrisccoulson> i'm not too fussed about webfav tbh, but ubufox, mozvoikko and bindwood are quite important
<chrisccoulson> i'm not sure why mozvoikko is, but we still get bugs as soon as it breaks ;)
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, is there anything you need from me for 7.0.1?
<chrisccoulson> (before i disappear entirely for a week) :)
<Omega> chrisccoulson: have a nice holiday!
<chrisccoulson> thanks :)
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: nope, thanks
<jdstrand> I'm just waiting on upstream to publish it. it's all tested
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: ^
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, thanks. would you also mind turning on publishing at some point tomorrow for https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next ?
<chrisccoulson> it seems the next beta isn't actually released yet, so that will happen once i've gone
<jdstrand> chrisccoulson: sure
<chrisccoulson> excellent, thanks
<chrisccoulson> jdstrand, that has the next oneiric update in it btw (8th November), so feel free to start testing it ;)
<jdstrand> heh, ok
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-09-30
<ilf> i heard you took over https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/stable
<ilf> any status on the progress of chrome 14 coming to stable?
<kill_joy> hello!
<kill_joy> I was thinking of trying Firefox 7 (for Ubuntu) a little early. what are some changes I could expect as opposed to FF6?
<kill_joy> Ok, well I guess everyone is away right now so... I will experiment on my own. Thanks anyway.
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-10-01
<ntr0py> How can i set BGR subpixel rendering in FF7 (natty x64) when it does not respect the Gnome settings (FF uses ugly RGB rendering)?
<ntr0py> does it use the system libcairo2 or its own version?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2011-10-02
* micahg changed the topic of #ubuntu-mozillateam to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Mozilla Team: FF = Firefox | FF7.0.1 10.04-10.10 http://is.gd/5Fyywu | FF8.0b1 10.04-11.04 http://is.gd/WUM9i5 | FF9.0a2 10.04-11.10 http://is.gd/Byx4fN | Nothing in http://is.gd/dsudW needs testing | FF3.6.23 (10.04-10.10) FF7.0.1 (11.04)/Thunderbird 3.1.15 in Stable Releases | Report Mozilla PPA bugs: http://is.gd/hdZc1
<atulagrwl> Is there a logged bug for parsing firefox version 10 as 1.0? See http://i55.tinypic.com/idxizm.png
<micahg> atulagrwl: that screen always says 1.0
<atulagrwl> micahg, Thanks for info. I checked with firefox 7 and you are indeed right :). Sorry for false alarm.
<micahg> atulagrwl: no problem, thanks :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2013-09-23
<janisozaur> hi, why would a firefox-next be compiled and information about package not pushed for clients to update? i can see 25-b1 .deb, but "Packages" reports 24-b10 as latest. is this on purpose (like there is a known bug) or by mistake?
<janisozaur> i'm talking about raring
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-09-22
<bkerensa_> chrisccoulson: so I think me and Sylvestre Ledru might be interested in maintaining he is a DD/Ubuntu Core Dev
<bkerensa_> chrisccoulson: I think we would want to know what your work flow was like when you were doing to by hand though :)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2014-09-23
<dupondje> chrisccoulson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1372113
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1372113 in firefox (Ubuntu) "flashplayer does not work due missing apparmor rule" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> might be nice to fix?
<dupondje> (and easy ;))
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2015-09-25
<gasparch> hi! any maintainer of 'daily mozilla build' ppa here?
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2016-09-29
<sammyg> how is firefox that comes with ubuntu different from regular version?
<gQuigs> it has a few customizations mostly from the ubufox extension
<gQuigs> different home page, etc
<gQuigs> but there are getting to be less of them...
<sammyg> can i remove ubuntu firefox and install regular firefox?
<sammyg> is there any harm in doing so? will it break other programs?
<gQuigs> sammyg: it won't break other programs, but it's more annoying to maintain regular firefox
<gQuigs> IMHO
<gQuigs> you have to use the built-in updater and maintain wherever folder it's in
<gQuigs> and set up the path and desktop files if you want shortcuts
<gQuigs> I suggest removing ubufox and see if that's more to your liking
<gQuigs> or disabling it in Add-ons
<sammyg> ok i will check that, thanks
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2017-09-26
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, hey, is there a way to get you to respond?
<ricotz> chrisccoulson, so again for ff56 -- https://paste.debian.net/plain/987867
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2017-09-27
<cristianR_> Hello
<cristianR_> I'm not sure if this is the right channel to ask about firefox beta, but I am unable to install it from firefox-next ppa
<cristianR_> I've successfully added the ppa, and imported the gpg key. I've updated the repositories, however apt keeps telling me that firefox is up to date (55.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1)
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2017-09-28
<natim> Bonjour / Hi / Hello
<natim> I am trying to setup Firefox Beta on Ubuntu Xenial
<natim> Using http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-next/ubuntu/dists/
<natim> But it seems that the PPA is emtpy
<ricotz> natim, hi
<ricotz> you will see more information while looking at https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-next/+packages
<ricotz> and of course https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-next which describes the proper way to set it up
<natim> ricotz: Yes I configured it but I cannot install firefox 57.0b3
<ricotz> natim, are you using a i386 or amd64 ubuntu version?
<natim> amb64
<natim> amd64*
<natim> So I tried to find the file in http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-next/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binary-amd64/
<ricotz> natim, what is the output of "apt-cache policy firefox"?
<natim> The file seems to be present here however http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-next/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox/firefox_57.0~b3+build1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1_amd64.deb
<natim> ricotz: Ok I see 57.0b3 but it is not an available candidate apparently
<ricotz> so it gets listed? then you pinned it somehow
<natim> firefox:
<natim>   Installé : 55.0.2+linuxmint1+sonya
<natim>   Candidat : 55.0.2+linuxmint1+sonya
<natim>  Table de version :
<natim>      57.0~b3+build1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 500
<natim>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-next/ubuntu xenial/main amd64 Packages
<natim>  *** 55.0.2+linuxmint1+sonya 700
<natim>         700 http://mint-mirror.gwendallebihan.net/packages serena/upstream amd64 Packages
<natim>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<natim>      55.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 500
<natim>         500 http://ubuntu.mirrors.ovh.net/ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-updates/main amd64 Packages
<natim>         500 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial-security/main amd64 Packages
<natim>      45.0.2+build1-0ubuntu1 500
<natim>         500 http://ubuntu.mirrors.ovh.net/ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial/main amd64 Packages
<natim> How can I change the PPA to be 800 ?
<ricotz> the same way "http://mint-mirror.gwendallebihan.net/packages" got tweaked
<natim> Well I guess the distro did it
<ricotz> I think in /etc/apt/preferences.d/
<ricotz> why is mint providing its own build?
<natim> I have no idea
<ricotz> seems to be suspicious to do so imo
<natim> Thank you for your help and sorry for the noise
<ricotz> hmm https://launchpad.net/~clementlefebvre/+archive/ubuntu/ff-xenial/+packages
<ricotz> if this gets rebranded then it looks like some mozilla copyright problem
<natim> Interesting
<natim> I wonder how much tweaks they are doing*
<ricotz> you better ask them
<ricotz> natim, https://velenux.wordpress.com/2017/07/27/firefox-beta-ppa-on-linux-mint-18-2/
<natim> More or less what I did
#ubuntu-mozillateam 2018-09-24
<dupondje> ricotz: any chance you can get me started getting a firefox-nightly build with wayland (would prefer a .deb build on a ppa) :)
<dupondje> looked at the dsc, but guess there is some easy/quick way to build nightly?
<ricotz> dupondje, hi, there are currently issues with a missing build-dependency aka cbindgen which blocks builds of 63/64
<dupondje> ricotz: ah ok :( Wanted to test 64 on wayland, thats why :)
<dupondje> the build-dep needs to get into ubuntu first I guess then
<ricotz> yes, there is some wip in debian git, but not finished
<ricotz> https://salsa.debian.org/rust-team/debcargo-conf/tree/master/src/cbindgen/debian
<dupondje> ricotz: aha ok :) perfect
